# Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/21 Janeiro



## Dan (18 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Tópico especial de seguimento desta superfície frontal que nos começa a afectar no dia 19 e será acompanhada de chuva, vento e forte ondulação. A situação de pós-frontal deverá ser caracterizada por aguaceiros de neve em cotas relativamente baixas.

Tudo aponta para que sejam as regiões norte e centro as mais afectadas por este evento, nomeadamente o norte e centro litoral.


Aviso MeteoPT.com
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil  ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Bom...cá aguardo a segunda grande nevada deste inverno em Paços de Ferreira... 
Estou algures entre o "anda cá, nevezinha, anda que és tão linda..." e o "oh não... se for nevão mesmo, aí vem o caos novamente..."


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento, Ondulação  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

boas

Situação a acompanhar nestes próximos dias, os vários modelos estão em sintonia  podendo a cota ir até aos 200m.
A possível convecção associada pode trazer queda de neve acentuada para algumas zonas.


Por isso e muito mais, chamo a atenção de todos nestes próximos dias a situações de algum perigo como por exemplo: cheias rápidas, gelo na estrada, devido ao vento alguns detritos na estrada, junto à costa a ondulação pode alcançar os 8.4m.

abraços


----------



## iceworld (18 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Por aqui continuaremos com a eterna espera?


----------



## cactus (18 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

já *que* não tive sorte nenhuma no dia 9 de janeiro ( apenas uns floquitos de saraiva), ainda gostava de ver alguma surpresa aqui pelas minhas bandas, como em 2006    P.S pelo que leio e vejo , axo k ainda não é desta..


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Pessoal é preciso ter calma. 

Desculpem a comparação mas é o melhor que encontro: esta superfície frontal vai atravessar Portugal como se fosse uma faca a atravessar uma laranja, quase "horizontalmente".

Explicitando melhor, a maior parte das superfícies frontais atravessa Portugal do litoral para o interior, mas paralelamente a Portugal, enquanto que esta o vai fazer mas perpendicularmente.

É por isso que a chuva vai demorar mais um pouco do que o habitual até passar toda toda.

É a minha opinião.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Eu desta vez *a*té vou as aulas para ver nevar 

Ou entao, vou ao hospital que é um dos locais mais altos de Gaia (Monte da Virgem) 

Logo que traga boas surpresas a todos vocês, e a mim também 

Boa-sorte a todos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Boa Noite

Para mim a unica surpresa que eu queria é que trouxe-se trovoadas, mas não estou muito confiante, enquanto ao resto gostava que estes dias fossem bem molhados, e claro que nevasse muito nos locais habituais.


----------



## granizus (18 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Boas,

Na noite de 3ª feira sou capaz de ir até a Montejunto.

Alguém alinha?


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Pode ser que caia alguma coisa aqui, que desde 2006 até agora ainda não caiu nada excepto água neve segundo o que um familiar meu disse quando estava na rua.

Por outro lado numa a*l*deia de pouco menos de 1000 habitantes na extrema norte do concelho(na serra d'aire) nesse dia nevou e estamos apenas separados por 8km. Aliás já lá nevou 2 vezes este ano, uma em 2007 e outra em 2006(segundo o que eu me lembro).


----------



## DMartins (18 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, morrinha desde as 6 da manhã.
Agora, com uma agravante, as rajadas fortíssimas de vento que levantam tudo e abanam as janelas com violência...


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Eu desta vez té vou as aulas para ver nevar
> 
> Ou entao, vou ao hospital que é um dos locais mais altos de Gaia (Monte da Virgem)
> 
> ...



Para nós por aqui acho muito difícil João, mas logo se verá na Terça-Feira. Acredito que a cota possa andar pelos 200m mais para Norte, mas para aqui na nossa zona não tenho grandes esperanças.


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

boas.

sendo a cota de 200m é bem possível que nos locais mais altos de Gaia 
por ex (Monte da Virgem) possa cair alguns flocos a meias com chuva 

olha que no dia 9 na zona do marques nevou bem só faltou mesmo acumular.

a ver vamos.

cumps
Nashville


----------



## Bgc (18 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*



Nashville disse:


> boas.
> 
> sendo a cota de 200m é bem possível que nos locais mais altos de Gaia
> por ex (Monte da Virgem) possa cair alguns flocos a meias com chuva
> ...



Lá estão vocês a sobrepor os acontecimentos. Até pode nevar a dobrar ou nem a chuva ser forte. As entradas têm características distintas. Há algum potencial para voltar a nevar no Porto, mas ela não vai cair porque dia 9 também caiu. Não é uma regra de 3


----------



## Nashville (18 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*



Bgc disse:


> Lá estão vocês a sobrepor os acontecimentos. Até pode nevar a dobrar ou nem a chuva ser forte. As entradas têm características distintas. Há algum potencial para voltar a nevar no Porto, mas ela não vai cair porque dia 9 também caiu. Não é uma regra de 3



bom eu não estou a sobrepor nada...
simplesmente referi um registo dado no dia 9 para o sítio já referenciado....

sublinho a ver vamos.

cumps
Nashville


----------



## pedrorod (18 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Boa Noite!
Por agora tenho vento com rajadas fortes, chuva moderada.
Como estou a 350m espero que na terça feira possa vir a ter alguma sorte.


----------



## Bgc (18 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*



pedrorod disse:


> Boa Noite!
> Por agora tenho vento com rajadas fortes, chuva moderada.
> Como estou a 350m espero que na terça feira possa vir a ter alguma sorte.



Nessa zona e a essa altitude, penso que tens tudo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*

Aviso do estofex para amanhã:





O pessoal do Norte podem ter companhia


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Seguimento Especial «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 J*

Vento fraco e agora moderado a forte de SW, chuvisco passando a chuva moderada desde o início da tarde, nevoeiro nas últimas horas e temperatura acima dos 10ºC foram a tónica de hoje.
Espero para ver o fenómeno e que seja diferente do dia 9; a diferença é que move o interesse pela meteorologia. Pena não estar em casa para abrir a janela e ouvir o vento e chuva a bater na persiana enquanto deitado na cama vou adormecendo com esse som poderoso de embalar


----------



## kikofra (18 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Vamos la ver o que isto vai dar!!!


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Chuva vento e 10,6ºC.

Dia mais quente do mês com uns extremos de 4,7ºC / 11,0ºC


----------



## Stinger (18 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Para o pessoal do porto venham a valongo ou a serra de santa justa


----------



## jocarva (18 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Olá boa noite.

Depois de ler o que têm escrito concluo não ser boa ideia fazer a viagem que  tenho agendada para terça-feira de manhã (Fafe-Vila Flôr) ou estarei enganado?
Podem arriscar uma previsão para um intervalo horário em que deverá verificar-se o começo das "hostilidades"? 

Cumprimentos


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*



jocarva disse:


> Olá boa noite.
> 
> Depois de ler o que têm escrito concluo não ser boa ideia fazer a viagem que  tenho agendada para terça-feira de manhã (Fafe-Vila Flôr) ou estarei enganado?
> Podem arriscar uma previsão para um intervalo horário em que deverá verificar-se o começo das "hostilidades"?
> ...



Boas

Vai se complicando a partir do fim da madrugada de terça e dura até a madrugada de quarta.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*



jocarva disse:


> Olá boa noite.
> 
> Depois de ler o que têm escrito concluo não ser boa ideia fazer a viagem que  tenho agendada para terça-feira de manhã (Fafe-Vila Flôr) ou estarei enganado?
> Podem arriscar uma previsão para um intervalo horário em que deverá verificar-se o começo das "hostilidades"?
> ...



boas se tiveres um carro destes

TIV 1 - Tornado intercept vehicle







tens aqui os avisos da protecção civil

Mau tempo nos próximos dias: MEDIDAS DE PREVENÇÃO

 No seguimento do briefing técnico operacional realizado hoje no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, com o Instituto de Meteorologia e de acordo com as informações disponibilizadas, o estado do tempo, nos próximos dias, no território de Portugal Continental, irá ser influenciado pela passagem sucessiva de superfícies frontais, pelo que as condições meteorológicas caracterizar-se-ão por uma grande variabilidade, nomeadamente chuva, descida de temperaturas, queda de neve acima dos 600 metros, agitação marítima e ventos por vezes fortes.

Perante a situação prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, determinou-se aos Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e respectivos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS):



1.        A passagem ao nível de ALERTA AMARELO desde as 18.00 horas de amanhã (segunda-feira, 19 de Janeiro) e as 20.00 horas do dia 21 de Janeiro, quarta-feira, de todo o dispositivo de coordenação, comando e intervenção, sob a coordenação da ANPC, de escalão distrital e municipal, dos Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Portalegre;

2.       A promoção de reunião do respectivo Centro de Coordenação Operacional Distrital (CCOD) para avaliação da necessidade antecipada de acções que garantam a circulação nas vias mais importantes ou de cortes nos pontos historicamente mais vulneráveis;

3.       Garantir, através dos Agentes de Protecção Civil, Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil e as diversas entidades intervenientes, em situações de isolamento de pessoas ou retenção de veículos, o apoio e o acompanhamento, permanente, no local da situação, transmitindo as informações julgadas essenciais;

4.       A garantia do aumento da capacidade de resposta e da prontidão dos Agentes de Protecção Civil, nomeadamente dos Corpos de Bombeiros e de outros intervenientes nos diversos escalões, de acordo com as responsabilidades de cada uma das organizações e as disponibilidades dos respectivos dispositivos;

5.        Divulgação aos órgãos de comunicação locais / regionais, das informações necessárias à população, sobre o desenvolvimento da situação ou das operações e as medidas de prevenção e precaução a serem tomadas.



A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção e precaução tomando especial atenção:

·         Às informações da Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança;

·         À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;

·         À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados;

·         À não utilização de braseiras em locais fechados, por haver perigo de morte por inalação de gás (monóxido de carbono);

·         Aos cuidados a ter com a utilização das lareiras;

·         Aos cuidados a ter com a utilização de outros sistemas de aquecimento.

·         Aos cuidados redobrados relacionados com a condução de veículos em zonas afectadas pela neve e gelo. 


Abraços


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*



jocarva disse:


> Olá boa noite.
> 
> Depois de ler o que têm escrito concluo não ser boa ideia fazer a viagem que  tenho agendada para terça-feira de manhã (Fafe-Vila Flôr) ou estarei enganado?
> Podem arriscar uma previsão para um intervalo horário em que deverá verificar-se o começo das "hostilidades"?
> ...



Fafe por proximidade e altitude semelhante a terras do distrito do Porto como Paços de Ferreira, Baião ou Mesão Frio... devem estar em alerta. São zonas relativamente bem povoadas e com muito trânsito diário (entre estas terras e Porto)... ... acho que o caos a instalar-se no país vai ser precisamente no Distrito do Porto e Braga.


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

De facto hoje foi um dia bastante morno e húmido..!Faz bem esta chuvinha para encher algumas das nossas represas que não estão secas mas que não dizem que não a mais umas litradas deste líquido!
De facto temos que ser bastante cautelosos com as nossas previsões, que têm que distar dos sonhos!Penso que para quem queria ver no Porto a neve de novo não vai ter grande felicidade porque no dia 9 tinhamos uma situação muito mais favorável, que se caracterizava por tempo seco e bastante frio dos dias anteriores (e noite anterior em especial) e a nebulosidade chegou no meio desse frio seco todo...Foi mesmo "aquela" situação ideal que podia era ter ficado mais tempo..!
Vamos esperar sentados, mas pessoal...calminha porque agora somos um site de níbél intarnacionale!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento Especial «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 J*



Aristocrata disse:


> Vento fraco e agora moderado a forte de SW, chuvisco passando a chuva moderada desde o início da tarde, nevoeiro nas últimas horas e temperatura acima dos 10ºC foram a tónica de hoje.
> Espero para ver o fenómeno e que seja diferente do dia 9; a diferença é que move o interesse pela meteorologia. Pena não estar em casa para abrir a janela e ouvir o vento e chuva a bater na persiana enquanto deitado na cama vou adormecendo com esse som poderoso de embalar



Entretanto, Aristocrata, aqui para nós...
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2736883


----------



## joao paulo (18 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Por aqui uma chuva muito "certinha" e algum nevoeiro...

T: 8,8 º C
HR:89.7%


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Meteograma Covilhã


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

boa noite!
dia paxorrento com chuve miudinha e nevoeiro! 12ºc actuais

espero que seja um grande evento mas sinceramente nao me parece que aqui gondomar vamos ter a mesma sorte que dia 9 de janeiro!  isto porque as minimas ficam no limite dos 3ºc.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

boas

O vento aqui em Almoinha já está a ficar mais forte começou a chover, estou com 13.5ºc.

abraços


----------



## bewild (18 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*



granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Na noite de 3ª feira sou capaz de ir até a Montejunto.
> 
> Alguém alinha?



Eu até acompanhava mas vou ser operado na terça não vai dar..


----------



## rogers (18 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Temp.: 11ºC very hot para quem já teve 0ºC de máxima.

Vento moderado, não chove, mas passou o dia a chover miudinho.


----------



## amarusp (18 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Temperatura de 9,1 e precipitação 13,72mm


----------



## Nashville (19 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*



bewild disse:


> Eu até acompanhava mas ou ser operado na terça não vai dar..



olha que corra tudo bem isso é que é o mais importante

a gente vai dando noticias.

cumps
Nashville


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*



Nashville disse:


> olha que corra tudo bem isso é que é o mais importante
> 
> a gente vai dando noticias.
> 
> ...



obrigado! eu vou levar o portatil para estar em contacto.. do hospital mas prontos..


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Estão 3ºC na Torre segundo do Instituto de Estradas


----------



## jonaslor (19 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Despeço-me com chuva.
Temp 9,1ºc.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança chove fraco com uns quentes 10.7ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janei*

Boa noite !!
Neste momento já se faz sentir a aproximção da Frente FRIA, o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes. Encontro-me sensivelente a 1,5km da costa e ouço o Atlãntico como se estivesse junto da minha janela, até parece trovoada ao longe INCRIVEL!! No instituto de meteorologia já colocaram praticamente todos os distritos em alerta laranja (mais vale prevenir que remediar!). Dados actuais aqui pelo litoral centro:

Temp: 13,7ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1021hpa 

Nesta imagem de satelite é impressionante a quantidade de precipitação sucessiva que nos espera!! Vamos ver se a nossa Proteção Civil vai estar preparada para os proximos dias.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Temperatura exterior: *15,2ºc*
Humidade relativa: *94%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *14,3ºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *15,0ºc*
Pressão: *1024hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *1,4Km/h - N*
Precipitação: *0,5mm desde as 00h00m*
* Para variar, aqui está calmissimo. Embora tenha havido nevoeiro durante todo o dia e por vezes uma chuvinha miudinha está neste momento bastante nublado*


----------



## Turista (19 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui por Aveiro 13,5ºC e 96% HR, não estando a chover de momento.
Que venha então a animação...


----------



## rufer (19 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal.
Por Benavente, neste momento 14,6º com vento fraco e sem chuva.
Esclareçam-me só uma coisa. Como é que o IM está a dar neve para a Guarda para amanhã com uma temperatura mínima de 6º?


----------



## rufer (19 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Peço desculpa. Não é amanhã. É hoje. 2ª feira.


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui chuva e nevoeiro  há pouco estavam 14.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ora Boas Madrugadas!

O Dia de Ontem foi marcado por Chuva! Chuva que se fez sentir desde Bragança a Lisboa, passando pelo Porto!

No entanto, toda essa Chuva era Fraca, e acompanhada de Nevoeiro, pelo que apenas registei *2,1mm*

Há pouco registei então o 1º mm do dia de hoje!

Sigo com cerca de 13ºC
Humidade nos 86%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Henrique (19 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tempo chato este, começou a chover à momentos, e o vento já se faz sentir.
Temp:12.4ºC
RH: 83%

Um pequeno à parte... tenho o meu sensor exterior desprotegido, isto é, sem qualquer protecção contra chuva. A dinâmica do bicho parece-me fiável à resistência da chuva e ao vento, mas o que queria saber era se faz algum mal deixa-lo assim mesmo, esposto à chuva. É de plástico (forma semelhante a um telemovel), com uma protecção também em plástico especie de copo invertido que tapa grande parte do sensor, inclusive orificio por onde capta os dados, obviamente.


----------



## rbsmr (19 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Chuva, Neve,  Vento e ondulação forte  -  19 / 22 Janeiro*



granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Na noite de 3ª feira sou capaz de ir até a Montejunto.
> 
> Alguém alinha?



Sou capaz de alinhar nessa... vamos reunir mais uns "meteoloucos"?

Aqui, em Sacavém, já se sente algum vento, com chuvisco (aliás, chuvisco e mais chuvisco muito chato para conduzir!!!)

Temp: 14ºC
Pressão: 1024 hpa

A esta hora o IM: alerta laranja para Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e todo o litoral!!!


----------



## *Marta* (19 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, a máquina fotográfica, cabo de dados e pilhas estão a postos para o que este evento nos possa trazer!! 
Já agora... digam-me uma coisa!! Será seguro andar na estrada amanhã até às 17 entre Trancoso e Guarda? Terei de fazer uma viagem lá, em trabalho, que não pode mesmo ser adiada, mas também não me apetece ficar retida antes de conseguir chegar a casa...
Bons registos!!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2009 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> Já agora... digam-me uma coisa!! Será seguro andar na estrada amanhã até às 17 entre Trancoso e Guarda?



Na minha opinião, pode existir a possibilidade de começar a nevar nas áreas de maior altitude logo após a passagem da superfície frontal fria. É uma questão de estar com atenção à passsagem da superfície frontal, sabendo que depois a temperatura vai baixar com a chegada do ar frio.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2009 às 01:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por hoje me despeço com 10,9ºC e a morrinha que continua a cair. 






Uma boa noite pessoal, guardem energias para a madrugada que vem!


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chuva moderada, vento fraco, por vezes com rajadas. É este o tempo actual em Loriga.
Até amanha!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (19 Jan 2009 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui a temperatura vai nos 7,5º. o vento esta com rajadas na ordem dos 60km/h .. 

e bom para dormir


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2009 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Antes de mais, boa Noite.

Já sigo este Forum a muito tempo e hoje resolvi registar-me e participar nesta interessante ciência.

Ora bem, aqui, muito vento, nevoeiro e alguma chuva!

Frio? Nem tanto! 9º pelo meu termómetro exterior!

Tempestade? Venha ela!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 01:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GabKoost disse:


> Antes de mais, boa Noite.
> 
> Já sigo este Forum a muito tempo e hoje resolvi registar-me e participar nesta interessante ciência.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo

Passa pelo topico de apresentações


Por agora chove fraco mas o vento está moderado a forte

A temperatura vai baixando, sigo com 9.6ºC


----------



## Gongas (19 Jan 2009 às 02:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Será que é desta que neva em Coimbra?? com 1ºC de temperatura mínima na madrugada de 4ª feira poderá ser possível..se ocorrer precipitação.


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2009 às 07:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia, por aqui continua  chuva miudinha, uma temperatura de 13.2 e o vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Jan 2009 às 07:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O IM volta a colocar a cota de neve nos tradicionais 600metros...  Bem...esperemos que não se enganem mais uma vez... ... é que 600metros exclui praticamente todo o distrito do Porto...
Bom dia!!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 07:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia, 

noite de alguma chuva por aqui, 13 mm desde as 00:00 horas de hoje, vento máximo 56 km/h WSW ás 05:54, pressão actual, 1012 hpa a descer , humidade 90 % , temperatura 12c.

Nada de especial portanto...

A frente que já está a passar parece-me muito fraca.

Vamos lá ver como é a massa de ar frio que aí vem....se corresponde ás espectativas...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 08:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O freemeteo prevê neve ou saraiva para aqui, a uma altitude de +-100m
Para a serra d'aire chega a prever neve fraca!


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 08:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeir*

Bem o primeiro post desta situaçao, espero escrever alguns, com bons registos. A neve pode ser um deles, com acumulacao, nem que dure so uma horita. Sera possivel? Ou mais uma desilusao? Mas se for so chuva ja nao e mau. Por agora chuva fraca. 11.5°C.


----------



## jonaslor (19 Jan 2009 às 08:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia pessoal.

Por qui nevoeiro e muita chuva que caiu durante a noite.
Um Bom trabalho para todos.
Aguardemos neve...


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jan 2009 às 08:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bowm dia a todos. Durante a noite não choveu de forma significativa... A temperatura às 8 da manha era  de 13.8 graus e a humidade era de 91 pc. Já o vento lá em cima era moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 30 km s/h. Até logo!


----------



## ALV72 (19 Jan 2009 às 09:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui ( Poiares - Coimbra ) chuva moderada acompanhada por vento pelo menos desde as 6.45. As terras começam a dar sinais de saturação e as valetas estão cheias, se continuar assim o resto da semana vai dar em cheias  

Joao


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 09:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui  chove quase moderado, o vento sopra moderado e estão 14.0ºC.


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui por Guimarães foi uma bela noite... coisas a bater nas janelas, vento, muito vento e chuva por vezes forte!!

agora de manhã o vento acalmou ligeiramente, mas a chuv continua a cair, por vezes forte... temperatura ronda os 9º...


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ALV72 disse:


> Por aqui ( Poiares - Coimbra ) chuva moderada acompanhada por vento pelo menos desde as 6.45. As terras começam a dar sinais de saturação e as valetas estão cheias, se continuar assim o resto da semana vai dar em cheias
> 
> Joao



Bom dia! Obrigado ALV72 pelo teu testemunho pois vem ilustrar a nota mais dominante também por Coimbra cidade: Chuva moderada e sarjetas e valetas a começarem a dar de si. Já ontem à tarde em viagem na zona do IP3 e IC2 já perto de Coimbra vários e perigosos lençóis de água e infelizmente acidentes, a maior parte claramente provocados por despistes.
Esta situação irá causar problemas pela "insistência" (número de dias e intensidade algo severa), pelo que estaremos obviamente atentos...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



> Meteo: Maior parte dos distritos com aviso devido à neve, vento e ondulação
> 19 de Janeiro de 2009, 07:13
> 
> Lisboa, 19 Jan (Lusa) - Catorze dos 18 distritos de Portugal continental estão hoje com aviso devido à possibilidade de queda de neve, vento e ondulação fortes, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> ...



Já estão a alertar a população. Se não fosse a Internet não sei o que seria dos Portuguêses...


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Directamente da cidade mais alta pronto para receber o "Bóris". Vou tentar dar um acompanhamento hora a hora dos acontecimentos e documentar fotográficamente sempre que se justifique.

Para já a situação é de dia perfeitamente normal para esta época do ano, chuva fraca, vento moderado e temperatura a rondar os 6ºC.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado mas não chove, a temperatura está nos 14.9ºC.


----------



## storm (19 Jan 2009 às 09:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui chove fraco/moderado já a mais de 30 minutos

Temperatura actual:14.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia!
Para me estrear no Boris, digo que a noite, (tal como todo o dia anterior) foi passada debaixo de chuva, tal como o está a ser a manhã!
Chuva fraca, vento moderado e temperatura amena.
Valores: Temperatura:14.6ºC, pressão: 1019hpa.
Mínima esta noite: 13.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chove fraco, com vento moderado de SO.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

5.5mm de precipitação já ninguém me os tira.
Sigo com14.1ºC. As terras começam a ficar ligeiramente saturadas.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 09:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O freemeteo passou-se de vez. Está a por chuva ou saraiva para Aveiro e Porto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento está a começar a chuviscar e o vento já sopra por vezes moderado, T.Actual: 15.2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2009 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui chuva moderada, vento moderado e temperatura moderada (13,8º).


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Por aqui sigo neste momento com*+10,2ºC*, algumas abertas por entre as nuvens escuras, e um vento anormalmente "quente"...

Se não soubesse do que se pode vir a passar... não acreditava na neve....




***************


----------



## mocha (19 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bom dia a todos por aqui continua a chover e bem e vento moderado, sigo com 15ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois do desanimo de ver a previsao da cota de neve subir dos 400m (Que por sinal e a minha atitude) para os 600m. Resta-me a chuvinha que por aqui vai caindo, nao muito forte, mas concentrada. a temperatura a rondar os 12°C.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A chuva não pára. Vou com 6.5mm acumulados e 14.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 10:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ora Ora! Bons Dias!

Por cá, a Noite foi marcada pela _morrinha_ persistente! Até ao momento tenho *2,1mm* de Precipitação Acumulada!

A Temperatura tem estado estável, e neste momento ronda os 14ºC

Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 35,9 km/h de O (270º), com uma Rajada Máxima de *42,7 km/h*, pelas 9:26


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 10:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já chove de forma moderada, T.Actual: 15.3ºC


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bons dias,

Engraçado verificar como o GME continua fabuloso...o GFS também! Eu não acreditava mas dadas as condições começo a acreditar em que tudo é possível:

Estas imagens são simplesmente sensacionais...









Fonte: http://www.meteociel.com


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 10:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Meteograma para uma duas localidades do concelho de Alcanena situadas na Serra D'aire:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 10:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui a poalhice continua  (2 mm) já tá tudo bem molhado, e a agravar isto tudo, está facto de tar nevoeiro, conclusão é só humidade e calor 14.1ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O vento aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura começou a descer e já vai nos 13.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Manhã de aguaceiros e vento forte com a temperatura a variar entre 8,9ºC e 11,4ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

13.2ºC, desce rápido.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 11:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, estou com 14.2ºC e muito chuvisco  não tardará muito para a temperatura cair brutalmente.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui para S. Miguel também se prevê uma pequena descida de temperatura. Com aguaceiros fracos. Em principio poderá voltar a nevar na ilha do Pico.

O IM deixou-me confuso  Queda de neve para a Guarda com minima de 6ºC e máxima de 9ºC?? E para as Penhas Douradas minima de 5 e máxima de 7ºC?  jÁ não entendo nada.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui para S. Miguel também se prevê uma pequena descida de temperatura. Com aguaceiros fracos. Em principio poderá voltar a nevar na ilha do Pico.
> 
> O IM deixou-me confuso  Queda de neve para a Guarda com minima de 6ºC e máxima de 9ºC?? E para as Penhas Douradas minima de 5 e máxima de 7ºC?  jÁ não entendo nada.



Possívelmente as mínimas são referentes à manhã.


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,
Aqui a temperatura ja desce desde á 30 min, nesse intervalo ja desceu 1,3ºC, a humidade tambem desceu um pouco agora nos 95%... A precipitação ocorre em aguaceiros, moderados/fortes, embora neste momento parece que acalmou..


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui as nuvens estão a subir deixando passar mais a luz (claridade) a temperatura vai começar a descer  vamos transitar do poalho para o aguaceiro.

A festa vai começar  estou com 14.1ºC (11:15).


----------



## Sirilo (19 Jan 2009 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Belmonte parou de chover! Vê-se o sol mas está muito nublado. O nevoeiro levantou e tenho uma vista longinqua que alcança a serra da estrela e a cova da beira.


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Actualização 11:00, para já tudo na mesma, chuva fraca, vento moderado, e a temperatura na ordem dos 8ºC. 
Vai ser interessante acompanhar a descida da temperatura ao longo do dia de hoje e principalmente durante esta noite.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Se todos os Portugueses colocassem um cubinho de gelo à janelo poderia ser que a temperatura arrefecesse mais um pouco!(só para animar)
Sigo com temperatura de novo a subir para os 13.8ºC e o céu começa a abrir.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A humidade (88% tava em 98% há 5 minutos)e a temperatura (13.6ºC há 5 minutos era de 14.1ºC) já estão em queda.

O vento é muito, e não chove.


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui continua a temperatura a descer... depois de ter estado nos 13,1ºC agora vai nos 10,5ºC...


----------



## Madragoa (19 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bons dias,e boa sorte para este (seguimento especial....`Bóris´) sigo pelo centro de lisboa temperatura 15c hpa 1015 tendecia a descer,vento fraco w/sw,em relação a precepitação!!!......continua a burrifar.....,e  não se queixem !!,abraços a todos,e bons registos,agora pelo centro de lisboa


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia,

Por aqui chove moderadamente, existe ainda algum vento no entanto nada de muito significativo.

A temperatura desceu um pouco e é agora de 12.2ºC

"Bóris" é um excelente nome para este evento, parabéns ao padrinho ou madrinha


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Santos disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui chove moderadamente, existe ainda algum vento no entanto nada de muito significativo.
> 
> ...



Obrigado 

Fui eu que sugeri esse nome. 

Bem, por aqui anda tudo a voar e a chuva cai muito fraca. É mais vento do que chuva. É pena é não ter estação para registar este vendaval todo, mas paciência, melhores alturas virão.  

O tempo está "abafado"...


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2009 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Fui eu que sugeri esse nome.
> 
> ...



Espero que venham umas trovoadas amanhã, é possível


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está abafado sim...
14.6ºC, ainda não começou a cair...
Vai chovendo agora com maior intensidade, e o vento começa a soprar forte...
Um verdadeiro dia de inverno...


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Vila Franca de Xira está a chviscar...
Aumentou o vento


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui deixou de chover depois de uma chuva moderada. As nuvens deslocam-se com alguma velocidade, e ve-se o ceu azul de vez em quando por entre as nuvens. temp. 11.6°C.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Santos disse:


> Espero que venham umas trovoadas amanhã, é possível



Sim, pode ser que tenhamos sorte. Depois de passar a superfície frontal vem a convecção e aí pode ser que o litoral ainda consiga ver alguma acção...

É uma questão de esperar...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui parou a chuva, parou o vento e a temperatura subiu aos 14.4ºC


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Mário Barros disse:


> A humidade (88% tava em 98% há 5 minutos)e a temperatura (13.6ºC há 5 minutos era de 14.1ºC) já estão em queda.
> 
> O vento é muito, e não chove.



Bom dia! A estação aí de casa está avariada na recolha de precipitação? Passei a manhã em Caxias sempre com chuva constante e a estação do Gilmet já vai nos 5,1mm de precipitação acumulada e por aí nada... 

Hoje está um dia á moda antiga com chuva constante, embora não muito forte mas boa para a rega e para engrossar o caudal de ribeiras e rios e se possível acumular água nas barragens que bem precisam. Veremos o que isto ainda vai dar...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui o céu está assim:


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

em Guimaraes aumenta o vento assim como a temperatura... 13º


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E já vou com 13.0ºC  vento forte.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui chove sem parar desde as 10h e já acumulei 3,2mm até ao momento 
Temperatura ainda alta 14,6ºC a queda está para breve, o vento está moderado, rajada máxima até agora de  34km/h W


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Já posso contar com 9mm de chuva.
Sigo com 14.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Registo agora 4,2mm acabou de cair uma chuvada mais forte, a rajada nessa altura foi de  51,9km/h W, a temperatura estava em 14,6ºC e agora está em 14,1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia,

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva. O céu está nublado, a temperatura agradável e o vento fraco.


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Actualização 12:00 horas:

A chuva parou, o céu continua ameaçador e a temperatura ainda não começou a descer.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Actualização 12:00 horas:
> 
> A chuva parou, o céu continua ameaçador e a temperatura ainda não começou a descer.
> 
> ...



Aqui sobe e já vou com 15.1ºC.
Podem-me dizer a partir de que horas é suposto a temperatura começar a descer.
ano/mês/dia/horas/min/sec


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura continua a descer vou agora com 13,6ºC, chuva fraca e vento moderado


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> Aqui sobe e já vou com 15.1ºC.
> Podem-me dizer a partir de que horas é suposto a temperatura começar a descer.
> ano/mês/dia/horas/min/sec



A partir desta altura pode começar a descer aqui desceu! mas durante a tarde ela tem de descer


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em VFX parou a chuva, continua encoberto, o tom das nuvens é escuro, mas altas.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bem pessoal hoje sai mais cedo por nao ter aulas e vou ficar por aqui a acompanhar o boris!


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



kikofra disse:


> bem pessoal hoje sai mais cedo por nao ter aulas e vou ficar por aqui a acompanhar o boris!



Eu nem fui à escola
Sigo com uns "asfixiantemente quentes" 15.7ºC


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

começou a chover com grande intensidade em Guimaraes!!


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, tudo na mesma, temperatura com uma ligeira descida, mas nada de significativo... está a chover, o vento sopra moderado, e a temperatura está nuns amenos 13.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> Eu nem fui à escola
> Sigo com uns "asfixiantemente quentes" 15.7ºC



Hoje é dia de greve (como todos sabem)  eu também devia de estar a esta hora no curso e não estou  

Amanhã é que vai ser uma situação interessante para acompanhar, com o exército de células a entrar e com a temperatura baixa...


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Massas de ar frio começam a chegar ao norte?


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Hoje durante a madrugada e manhã resumiu-se a isto------

por agora parou e inclusive já há algumas abertas...mas deve de ser sol de pouca dura.

há pouco tinha 13.7ºC e agora vou com 14.2ºC


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,

Por aqui houve uma descida de temperatura (13,1ºC10,5ºC), mas nao passou de falso alarme, voltou a subir agora nos 12ºC, a humidade está nos 75%, ceu neste estado:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui neste momento está a chover e o vento sopra moderado de W, T.Actual: 14.8ºC


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Coimbra céu com generosas abertas e vento moderado. para já um dia ameno... A meteorologia é de facto fascinante


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui a humidade é cada vez menos 78%, e o ar está cada vez mais limpido  nevoeiro 0 e muito vento e muitas nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Massas de ar frio começam a chegar ao norte?



Neste mapa é bem visível onde está o ar frio, ainda mal tocou a Galiza, temos de aguardar pacientemente  mais umas duas ou três horas e o Norte deve começar a sentir a queda das temperaturas...

Agora vou com 13,5ºC desceu um grau com a passagem da frente


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia!

Por aqui o destaque é mesmo o vento forte de Noroeste.
Quanto a precipitação, ainda não caiu nada de extraordinário.
4,3mm desde as 0 horas.

Quanto a temperatura, estou de momento com 12,5ºC que é a mínima do dia.
A máxima foi durante a noite: 13,8ºC.

Ao longo do dia é esperada então uma gradual descida da temperatura.


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alerta vermelho em Espanha!

Segundo dados do INM de espanha, existe um alerta vermelho para a costa da Corunha, Pontevedra,...







Amarelo por causa da neve!


----------



## DMartins (19 Jan 2009 às 12:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chove torrencialmente, acompanhada com rajadas de vento moderado a forte...


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por aqui o destaque é mesmo o vento forte de Noroeste.
> Quanto a precipitação, ainda não caiu nada de extraordinário.
> ...




Achas que valerá a pena subir á serra amanha?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardesjá têmos novamente a casa cheia de gente até dá gosto

Hoje o dia acordou com alguma chuva e algum vento e,neste momento  vamos tendo as primeiras abertas com o sol presente,quanto a temperatura vou com 13.2ºC pressão 1012.4hpa com 4.0mm de precipitação.


----------



## Silknet (19 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Como segundo poste neste fórum optei por ajudar nas informações e comunicar que em Viseu actualmente temos no exterior, 9,8ºC e 998 de pressão atmosférica.

Aproveito para comunicar que eventuais erros ou gaffes são normais e serão comuns enquanto maçarico... lol

Silknet


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O céu começou a limpar aqui, embora ainda esteja a chover fraco. O vento parece que acalmou mais. Agora é vê-la a descer, e descer, e descer...


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bom dia pessoal! bem eu não sei porquê mas isto aqui para estes lados está muito tranquilo, neste momento não chove e a temperatura está 14.2ºC isto para mim é verão!lool vamos aguardar para verificar se realmente se irá sentir a descida acentuada de temperatura.

Dados:
T: 14,2ºC
HR: 84%
P:1014 mb/hPa


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estremoz: 12,1 ºC (máxima de hoje até ao momento) e 1015 hPa por agora; bastante chuva ao longo da manhã.


----------



## C.R (19 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vitamos, acho que é este o tópico de que te estavas a referir... Ainda sou muito novo por estas bandas... E tambem nao sabia que ja estava este tópico aberto...  Miguel, espero que tenhas razão... Já agora, está um grande sol, poucas nuvens e uma temperatura razoavel... Nao posso dar valores exactos porque nao estou em casa, mas assim por alto, uns 12 graus, o vento é nulo e o sol e bastante quente... Haver vamos...


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Actualização 13:00 horas:

O céu está a limpar e a temperatura começou finalmente a descer.






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chuva moderada aqui agora e sempre sem parar desde as 10h, vou com acumulados 5,3mm a rajada máxima é de 51,9km/h W...a temperatura continua a descer e vou com 12,7ºC depois de já ter tido as 11:34 14,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fantkboy disse:


> Achas que valerá a pena subir á serra amanha?



Acho que não.
O vento de Noroeste, ainda que forte e frio, traz muita humidade do oceano.
A cota de neve no litoral oeste deverá ser elevada, comparada com a que se verificará no interior.

De qualquer modo, na eventualidade de uma grande surpresa em que a temperatura desça aos 3ºC aqui na Arroja, pego no carro e vou de imediato até lá cima!

------------------------

Algumas abertas agora.
A temperatura mantém-se amena.
Aqui só logo à noite deverá descer com mais vontade.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Alerta vermelho em Espanha!
> 
> Segundo dados do INM de espanha, existe um alerta vermelho para a costa da Corunha, Pontevedra,...
> 
> ...


qual e a quota?


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E confirma-se mesmo. Está sol neste momento. 

Vê-se a nebolusidade a ir toda direitinha para a zona de Setúbal. O sol espreita mas ainda é um sol "fraco".


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas SILKNET. Acho qua a tua pressao nao esta correcta. 998 acho muito baixo. Mas algum entendido pode dizer melhor se tenho razao. Podes ter se calhar de configurar. De resto, excelente postares os teus registos. Aqui continuam as abertas. temp. 12.7C.


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Acho que não.
> O vento de Noroeste, ainda que forte e frio, traz muita humidade do oceano.
> A cota de neve no litoral oeste deverá ser elevada, comparada com a que se verificará no interior.
> 
> ...



 Já somos 2 então! Se for preciso até vou a pé!  Esperemos por surpresas então!


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Volta a chuver  por aqui, depois de ter estado com abertas e algum sol.. a humidade continua a descer, 67%, temp 12.8ºC.


----------



## PêJê (19 Jan 2009 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Alerta vermelho em Espanha!
> 
> Segundo dados do INM de espanha, existe um alerta vermelho para a costa da Corunha, Pontevedra,...
> 
> ...



Já estam a bater na costa galega ondas de 8,5 metros, e amanhã vão até aos 10,5...
http://www.windfinder.com/wavereport/villano-sisargas

Para o guincho espera-se só 8,5 metros...apesar da previsão de 6,4m do IM.
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/sintra_guincho

Na boia ondografo de Leixões, pelas 11:50 já estava registada uma onda de 8,5 metros
http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php
Não era mau de todo seguirem os nossos vizinhos e passar o aviso para vermelho...
Espero sinceramente que as previsões estejam inflacionadas.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

o que que posso esperar por leiria para hoje a tarde?


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 13:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



PêJê disse:


> Já estam a bater na costa galega ondas de 8,5 metros, e amanhã vão até aos 10,5...
> http://www.windfinder.com/wavereport/villano-sisargas
> 
> Para o guincho espera-se só 8,5 metros...apesar da previsão de 6,4m do IM.
> ...



Perfeitamente de acordo, não é todos os dias que a ondulação atinge tais valores, e felizmente, vai coincidir com marés de pequena amplitude..A Ondulação forte vai-se manter toda a semana reforçada pela corrente de oeste persistente!


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu a limpar, o sol a espreitar. Apesar de estar prevista uma queda da temperatura para esta tarde, o sol ainda consegue aquecer bastante. Mas penso que isto se vai verificar apenas temporariamente. 

O vento acalmou.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui neste momento estão aparecer os primeiros raios de sol de hoje e a temperatura subiu mais um pouco 15.1ºC e a pressão é de 1017hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Céu a limpar, o sol a espreitar. Apesar de estar prevista uma queda da temperatura para esta tarde, o sol ainda consegue aquecer bastante. Mas penso que isto se vai verificar apenas temporariamente.
> 
> O vento acalmou.



Bolas, quase que me roubaste o comentário...
É isso mesmo o que se passa, com a primeira aberta do dia, a temperatura resolveu dar um pulinho para o máximo do dia: 15.1ºC.
Vai ser preciso muito para a baixar...
De qualquer forma, a aberta parece apenas uma mera trégua no verdadeiro dia de inverno que tem sido até ao momento, e que se prevê que continue a ser...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 13:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, esteve a chover durante a noite, mas mais ainda durante a manhã.
O que choveu, caiu ao longo da noite, da manhã e ainda até ao início da tarde, mas choveu sempre fraco.
Acumulei, até agora, *5,2 mm* e a temperatura já está nos *14,6 ºC*, depois de ter tocado nos *13,1 ºC* há pouco.


----------



## rogers (19 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chuva, Vento forte temperatura nos 9ºC (mais baixa que a mínima de 11ºC) e a descer.


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura voltou a cair novamente para os 10.5ºC, depois de ter estado a 13ºC ás 13:00. Vamos ver se é desta que a esperada descida de temperatura acontece, ou se é outro falso alarme..


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardes malta! 

A noite foi de chuva persistente, mas sempre fraca. A mínima até ao momento 10,5ºC. 

A temperatura actual é de 11,6º e acabou de passar a primeira linha de instabilidade! O céu enegreceu, quase deixei de ver a casa do vizinho da frente  e caiu uma boa dose de precipitação em 5 minutos, com vento que se ouvia rugir. 

Aqui ficam a imagens possíveis!


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui na minha escola ( campo grande) ceu a limpar e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## godzila (19 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

"Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que serão mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral.
Queda de neve em alguns locais, em especial no Minho,
Trás os Montes e Beira Alta.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Descida acentuada de temperatura.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 5 a 7 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC"


----------



## LuisFilipe (19 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Eu faço bodyboard, e pelas previsoes que vejo no site do costume, vem ai um swell que ate assusta. 

Ondulação que vai chegar até aos 8m acompanhado de um vento forte onshore (oeste). 

E pelos vistos vai durar a semana toda, la se vai a minha surfada 

Sabem se vao falar da ondulação forte em algum telejornal?


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui o céu vai ficando cada vez menos nublado, com aparência de poderem surgir aguaceiros. Segue com 15,5º e com tendencia a subir.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui parou agora de chover e já se vêm algumas abertas...venha o frio!!! Pela previsão actualizada á pouco do IM...fiquei um bocado desiludido.



actioman disse:


> Boas tardes malta!
> 
> A noite foi de chuva persistente, mas sempre fraca. A mínima até ao momento 10,5ºC.
> 
> A temperatura actual é de 11,6º e acabou de passar a primeira linha de instabilidade! O céu enegreceu, quase deixei de ver a casa do vizinho da frente  e caiu uma boa dose de precipitação em 5 minutos, com vento que se ouvia rugir.


----------



## JPMMarques (19 Jan 2009 às 13:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ouuupa!!!! O IM põe cota 0 para amanhã....
"Aguaceiros, que serão mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral.
Queda de neve em alguns locais, em especial no Minho,
Trás os Montes e Beira Alta."
Quer dizer os "alguns locais" é muito vago... Mas á porta de minha casa no meu entender faz parte dos "alguns locais" :-)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O céu está a encobrir novamente, com vento moderado e sem chuva neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Sabem se vao falar da ondulação forte em algum telejornal?



Na TVI sei que falaram em barras marítimas encerradas no norte e centro.


Apesar de viver no litoral, não é muito normal ter gaivotas aqui no jardim.





"Gaivotas em Terra..."


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

lol o IM passou-se atao aquela de queda de neve em alguns locais e que parte a loiça toda!! bahaha xD


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> "Gaivotas em Terra..."



"...Temporal no Mar".  Penso que é assim o provérbio. 

Neste momento céu pouco nublado com boas abertas. Vento moderado.

Olhem só o que vem aí...:






 Isto promete...


----------



## Sirilo (19 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Belmonte continuo a ver o sol através de boas abertas. Não chove.


----------



## DRC (19 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois da bastante chuva
que caiu durante grande parte
da manhã agora o céu continua muito nublado
mas agora brilha o Sol por entre as muitas abertas.


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

6,6ºC, a temperatura começa a descer embora lentamente


----------



## Brigantia (19 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Eu também acho que a madrugada de hoje promete. Apesar de não estar em Bragança, acho que com alguma sorte também vou ver alguns flocos aqui no Bom Jesus...A cota vai descer muito a partir do fim da tarde


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> "...Temporal no Mar".  Penso que é assim o provérbio.
> 
> Neste momento céu pouco nublado com boas abertas. Vento moderado.
> 
> ...



Não tenho a certeza mas dá-me a sensação que a parte de maior concentração ( actividade)de nuvens se dirige para o Golfo da Biscaia...e nós vamos levar com a parte mais ocidental...( com menos nuvens e menos vigorosas) , mas claro virão aí bastantes aguaceiros a caminho!Disso ninguém nos livra!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento tenho 14,1ºC de Temperatura, e o Céu abriu! O Sol brilha!

A Humidade vai descendo, encontrando-se nos 81%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 31,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,1ºC


----------



## CMPunk (19 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas Pessoal!!

Mais uns dias de festa depois da Amália ter sido fracasso para mim.
Aqui por Faro estou com chuva miúda, mas tem sido pouca precipitação, parece que vamos é ter dias muito gelados a partir de amanha.

Cumps


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ainda continuo com uma temperatura de 15.5ºC.pelomenos é melhor que os 16ºC de  à bocado.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeir*

Fascinante é a palavra que define esta situaçao. Manha de inverno, agora nao chove e há boas abertas, a temp. nos 14°C. Mais tarde temos o acentuado arrefecimento. O IM ja teve a cota de neve a 600m, agora nao arrisca cota como ja referiram. É a louc


----------



## jocarva (19 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,

Já existe algum consenso relativamente à cota de neve para o dia de amanhã nos distritos mais a Norte?


----------



## Sirilo (19 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> 6,6ºC, a temperatura começa a descer embora lentamente



Espero ver fotos de um nevão em Loriga!!!! Será q é já amanha?


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal

Por cá dia chuvoso, apesar de não estar a chover neste momento, já acumulou 9.6 mm.

A temperatura essa ainda está a subir estando nos 15.0ºC
A mínima até ao momento é de 12.3ºC, mas ainda vai ser batida antes do fim do dia

Já o vento nada de especial por agora, a rajada máxima foi de 41.9km/h


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui uns "quentinhos" *16.6ºC*


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



C.R disse:


> Vitamos, acho que é este o tópico de que te estavas a referir...



Era este o tópico sim 

Por Coimbra céu com generosas abertas ainda, sendo que o vento continua moderado e a temperatura ainda teima em não descer...

Sobre as cotas do IM que se tem falado, eu sinceramente do ponto de vista de aviso à população, prefiro ver a tal frase da queda de neve em alguns locais, a outra frase com cotas erradas... Opinião pessoal claro.


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Carregal do Sal, distrito de Viseu agora não chove... está vento forte e o sol espreita por entre as nuvens bem carregadas que se vão adensando no céu!
É esperar e esperar e ver o que vai trazer...


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, o céu ainda está com abertas, embora esteja a entrar mais uma massa nebulosa com um aspecto respeitável, vinda de NO...
Em relação à temperatura: 15.4ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jocarva disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já existe algum consenso relativamente à cota de neve para o dia de amanhã nos distritos mais a Norte?



Sim a rondar os 200 a 300m pontualmente menos do que isso...por isso ai em Fafe podes ver neve


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura começa timidamente agora a descer e o vento a ganhar um pouco de mais força.  14,8º


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momente um aguaceiro forte, com o vento a subir subitamente de intensidade, neste momento sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura sobe e sobe; *15,3 ºC* no momento, com a pressão a cair para os *1013,1 hPa*.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A maior emoção do evento será ao longo desta noite e madrugada, pois será quando o frio vai entrar pelo país a dentro e trará alguma chuva e quem sabe algo mais  como granizo aos montes, mas vamos aguardar.

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e 14.3ºC vento forte.


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Mário Barros disse:


> A maior emoção do evento será ao longo desta noite e madrugada, pois será quando o frio vai entrar pelo país a dentro e trará alguma chuva e quem sabe algo mais  como granizo aos montes, mas vamos aguardar.
> 
> Por aqui céu pouco nublado e 14.3ºC vento forte.





É impressão minha ou só o norte e centro ate à zona de coimbra é que vão levar com m*ui*ta chuva e frio e neve à mistura?

P*a*ra zona de lisboa acho q*ue* j*á* chegam poucas nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,por aqui o sol ganhou terreno hás nuvens e estou ainda com uma temperatura agradavél apesar de o vento ter vindo aumentar de intensidade até ao momento máxima 30km/h.

Dados actuais 13.6ºC pressão a descer bem 1010.0hpa quer dizer está-se aproximar o bóris.

Até logo.


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

devido ao fluxo de WNW o litoral receberá ar bastante tepido ar esse que arrefecerá á medida que penetra no pais.
com esta situação penso que a cota no litoral andará pelos 400-600 mts nas horas mais frias do dia e 600-700  nas horas mais quentes(poderá nevar nas serras mais altas do distrito de lisboa mas insignifativamente ) já no interior  a neve poderá cair a 0 mts durante aguaceiros mais fortes e/ou durante a noite.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Finalmente a temperatura desce para os *15,1 ºC*, com o vento a tornar-se moderado e sustentado.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui chove moderado a forte já à 15 min., o vento sopra forte.
Parece que alguém carregou num botão e de um momento para outro tudo mudou.


----------



## LuisFilipe (19 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Na TVI sei que falaram em barras marítimas encerradas no norte e centro.
> 
> 
> Apesar de viver no litoral, não é muito normal ter gaivotas aqui no jardim.
> ...




Gaivotes em terra, tempestado no Mar. 

Sem duvida dos maiores swell´s que vi este inverno. 

Isto vai mudar completamente os bancos de areia das praias. 

Depois destas tempestades as praias nunca mais são as mesmas. 

Os pescadores que tenham consciencia que nem com grandes barcos podem entrar no mar, à umas semanas atrás já lá ficaram alguns, infelizmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> É impressão minha ou só o norte e centro ate zona de coimbra é que vao levar com mta chuva e frio e neve a mistura???
> 
> Pra zona de lisboa acho q ja chegam poucas nuvens



Sim, mas o sul tambem não escapará 



LuisFilipe disse:


> Gaivotes em terra, tempestado no Mar.
> 
> Sem duvida dos maiores swell´s que vi este inverno.
> 
> ...



É mesmo isso, mesmo que não provoque estragos as costas vão ficar basta fragilizadas com este evento.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Deve estar mesmo a dar para serra!


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Como se constata a massa de ar quente começa a atingir o norte


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Segundo o INM dá neve para Viseu para amanhã!
Não é comum nevar se quer... mas duas vezes num ano é mesmo obra!
Que ano mais agitado este!


----------



## C.R (19 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem, depois de uma manhã de alguma desilusão, agora sim, vento por vezes forte e com rajadas, e para acompanhar a chuva, embora não seja muita... Mas já é chuva... Nota-se uma pequena descida da temperatura. Mas só mais logo digo valores, pois neste momento nãoo tenho nenhum termómetro por perto...


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

metam aí fotos do mar ( que pena nao estar na lagoa).
em Lexões já registaram 9.51mts e a subir , em sines 6.41 e a subir


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



stormy disse:


> metam ai fotos do mar ( que pena nao estar na lagoa).
> em lexoes já registraram 9.51mts e a subir , em sines 6.41 e a subir


Onde é que nós podemos ver a altura das ondas?


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está a cair uma enorme chuvada neste momento, a temperatura já desce e vai em 11 graus, vento também aumentou!


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Escutem lá, será que vai nevar muito na zona de Arganil, no distrito de Coimbra, mesmo a cotas de 200 metros ate Quarta-feira?

Tenho lá os meus pais e eles têm pavor em conduzir na neve!!!


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Finalmente que a temperatura cai. 14.9ºC agora.


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> Onde é que nós podemos ver a altura das ondas?



Beachcam.pt tem câmaras a transmitirem em directo de algumas praias. Fiz agora uma ronda por lá e apenas se vê muita espuma, não se consegue ter uma noção exacta da sua altura.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Jota 21 disse:


> Beachcam.pt tem câmaras a transmitirem em directo de algumas praias. Fiz agora uma ronda por lá e apenas se vê muita espuma, não se consegue ter uma noção exacta da sua altura.



Obrigado


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

devido ao fluxo de WNW o litoral receberá ar bastante tepido ar esse que arrefecerá à medida que penetra no pais.
com esta situação penso que a cota no litoral andará pelos 400-600 mts nas horas mais frias do dia e 600-700  nas horas mais quentes(poderá nevar nas serras mais altas do distrito de lisboa mas insignifativamente ) já no interior  a neve poderá cair a 0 mts durante aguaceiros mais fortes e/ou durante a noite.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, por aqui o estado do tempo tem vindo a melhorar, no que toca a chuva, o céu está a abrir cada vez mais, e já não chove há algum tempo. Só logo mais posso confirmar quanto acumulei.

O vento esse é que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, mas direcções e valores desconheço.

Até logo!


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Boas, por aqui o estado do tempo tem vindo a melhorar, no que toca a chuva, o céu está a abrir cada vez mais, e já não chove há algum tempo. Só logo mais posso confirmar quanto acumulei.
> 
> O vento esse é que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, mas direcções e valores desconheço.
> 
> Até logo!



Aqui aconteceu o inverso...de repente um autentico temporal abateu-se sobre esta terra...chuva muito forte e ventos cada vez mais intensos...
Um autêntico dia de Inverno por aqui!


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A serra da Falperra (Braga - Guimarães, altitude nos picos entre 400 e 520 metros) está envolta em intenso nevoeiro desde manhã 

A temperatura parece estar a descer (11º). 

Dia 9 caiu "folheca" (como dizem os velhotes por estas bandas) lá em cima das 8 e meia até as 4 da tarde... Vamos ver o que nos trás o nosso amigo Bóris...


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está a encobrir de novo, e a temperatura está perto do máximo do ano: 16.5ºC


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GabKoost disse:


> A serra da Falperra (Braga - Guimarães, altitude nos picos entre 400 e 520 metros) está envolta em intenso nevoeiro desde manhã
> 
> A temperatura parece estar a descer (11º).
> 
> Dia 9 caiu "folheca" (como dizem os velhotes por estas bandas) lá em cima das 8 e meia até as 4 da tarde... Vamos ver o que nos trás o nosso amigo Bóris...


eu conheço essa expressão mas não é "folheca"... é "forleca" que eles dizem


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Coimbra volta a chuva! Miúda mas bastante intensa!


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui temperatura nos 11.9ºC... tem vindo a descer gradualmente.
Caem regularmente uns aguaceiros fortes, vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> eu conheço essa expressão mas não é "folheca"... é "forleca" que eles dizem



'Folheca', 'Froleca', 'Folhaca'... dão as 3 !


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> eu conheço essa expressão mas não é "folheca"... é "forleca" que eles dizem



Dizem Folheca, Forleca e Froleca...

O nosso povo é muito criativo!

_11 de Abril 1837: Caiu por espaço de algumas horas uma tão grande quantidade de neve, a que chamam folheca, que cobriu todos os montes e se não fosse a chuva que se lhe seguiu custaria muito a derreter, fazendo um frio intensíssimo. As pessoas que tinham sido atacadas de gripe continuavam a passar incomodadas por causa do frio, o qual tinha sido tão continuado, que só apenas no fim de Março é que tinham havido alguns dias em que o tempo esteve mais macio. Por este tempo ainda estavam, uma parte das vides por arrebentar e as que tinham arrebentado ou eram de casta ou eram das que estavam abrigadas. Os poucos gomos de vide que haviam estavam amarelos. Os poucos centeios que tinham espigado, tinham sido queimados pela neve e, em geral, havia poucas ervas porque o Inverno tinha sido muito seco e tinha havido muitas neves. PL_

http://sarmento.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/2006/01/_em_guimaraes_t.html


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



dgstorm disse:


> Nem 'folheca' nem 'forleca'... É mesmo 'Folhaca'



em Braga é folheca, em Vila Verde folhaca e em Guimarães forleca


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Está a encobrir de novo, e a temperatura está perto do máximo do ano: 16.5ºC



 Realmente o tempo está bastante abafado. O vento está a soprar cada vez com mais intensidade.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vim agora de Leça e junto às piscinas do Siza o mar ainda não está muito alteroso. 2,5m  a 3m a ondulação:







[/URL][/IMG]


Amanhã seguramente por esta hora a "coisa" vai ficar bem mais interessante.
As nuvens ao fundo, provocaram 5 minutos depois o 1º aguaceiro forte e começa-se já a sentir a forte instabilidade que se avizinha.
E a temperatura já desce : 11,1º.
Hoje a noite promete ser longa.
Venha ela...


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal

Por cá algumas abertas e já à algum tempo que não chove

A temperatura já começou a sua descida
Agora 13.8ºC
A máxima foi de 15.2ºC


----------



## jocarva (19 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> em braga é folheca, em vila verde folhaca e em Guimarães forleca



...e em Fafe é Neve.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui passado 3h sem precipitaçao, recomeçou chuver. A temp. esta nos 12.5°C. Ja acumulei desde as 0h, 17.2mm de precipitacao e registei uma rajada de 40km/h.


----------



## granizus (19 Jan 2009 às 15:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Acho que não.
> O vento de Noroeste, ainda que forte e frio, traz muita humidade do oceano.
> A cota de neve no litoral oeste deverá ser elevada, comparada com a que se verificará no interior.
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Apróxima-se nebulosidade ameaçadora de noroeste que já encobriu o céu. Parece que vai dar molho
A temperatura caiu para os 14.6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Desculpem a pergunta, provavelmente absurda, mas qual a serra em causa?
> 
> Abraço



Serra da Amoreira, na Ramada - Odivelas (mais de 300m)


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 15:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui pela Guarda escureceu mais cedo... recomeçou a chover e a temperatura desce a pique, a intensidade do vento nota-se mais mas ainda não ultrapassa os 30 km/h. Por aqui ainda ninguém acredita que possa vir a nevar...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## *Dave* (19 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas 

Por aqui o vento é forte e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas, depois de uma manhã sempre a chover.

T: *12,5ºC*
HR: *58%* 
P: *1008,8mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O vento levanta-se, as serras cobrem-se de nevoeiro, começa a pingar e a temperatura cai abruptamente indo já nos 14.2ºC e cai à velocidade a que nós falamos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado, T.Actual: 13.6ºC


----------



## Henrique (19 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardes, por aqui céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado.

Temp: 15.2ºC
RH: 60%


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já vai nos 12.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



nimboestrato disse:


> começa-se já a sentir a forte instabilidade que se avizinha.
> Hoje a noite promete ser longa.
> Venha ela...



É assim tanta a instabilidade que vem aí? 

Já estou a ver que amanhã vai ser um dia animado... E o mesmo se passa com esta noite e madrugada... 

Neste momento vento moderado com o céu muito nublado.


----------



## NorthWind (19 Jan 2009 às 15:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GabKoost disse:


> A serra da Falperra (Braga - Guimarães, altitude nos picos entre 400 e 520 metros) está envolta em intenso nevoeiro desde manhã
> 
> A temperatura parece estar a descer (11º).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui está a começar a chover e a fazer muito vento  estou com 14.0ºC, rajadas de 40/45 km/h.


----------



## NorthWind (19 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Oops--fiz alguma confusão na citação...sorry


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O vento sopra agora moderado a forte do quadrante Oeste, com a pressão a descer para os *1012,8 hPa*.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está prestes a cair um aguaceiro.
Já não chovia desde de manhã.

O vento está a soprar com bastante intensidade, vindo de ONO.

A temperatura está nos 13,5ºC.
Humidade nos 84%.


----------



## PêJê (19 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> Onde é que nós podemos ver a altura das ondas?



Passa por aqui e vês o registo:
http://www.hidrografico.pt/rss-feed/boia_rss.php?estid=4&detail=1


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, pelos dados que tenho observado, tenho observado  que quando chove a temperatura tem descido, quando pára a temperatura sobe novamente... à bocado veio um aguaceiro intenso e a temperatura desceu para os 9.6ºC depois parou e subiu novamente para os 10.3ºC...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia - previsão para amanhã (terça-feira):
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que serão mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral.
*Queda de neve em alguns locais, em especial no Minho,
Trás os Montes e Beira Alta.*
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Descida acentuada de temperatura.


 que é isto de "em alguns locais"???!!! ...
Sinceramente... o IM tem que ser mais rigoroso nas previsões que faz!! Hoje de manhã alterou a cota de 400metros para 600metros e agora de tarde, arrisca "neve em alguns locais" ...como quem diz "não nos responsabilizamos se nevar em Esposende a cota 0...mas se também só nevar nas terras altas habituais, ao menos não demos barraca!" ...
Enfim... a temperatura desce abruptamente no Porto... Sopra um vento gélido.. Termómetro do carro marca já só 8,5ºC às 16h.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui caiu um belo aguaceiro que refrescou a temperatura, caíndo assim para 12.8ºC  com algum vento há mistura.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Caiu agora para 12.5ºC  estava com 14.1ºC há 5 minutos.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Também por aqui se aproxima um aguaceiro, bastante escurinho. 

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade à medida que o aguaceiro se aproxima. Caso haja alguma precipitação, então vou mesmo ter aqui um mini-temporal.


----------



## Silknet (19 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Viseu reporta 8,5ºC e 996 de pressão atmosférica...

Ou a minha estação(zita) está avariada ou são estes os valores de a pouco..
Estranho este valor de pressão contudo..

Já choveu intensamente, mas agora o céu aparece com boas abertas.

A temperatura tem descido um pouco mais rápido do que habitual.

Eu pelo menos anseio pela "anunciada" neve de amanhã!

Silknet


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Está prestes a cair um aguaceiro.
> Já não chovia desde de manhã.
> 
> O vento está a soprar com bastante intensidade, vindo de ONO.
> ...



Aqui também promete, mas não cai nada.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de ONO, a temperatura desce para os *14,5 ºC*.
O *Mário*, por Queluz, já tem alguma chuva, vento forte e apenas *12,3 ºC*.


----------



## granizus (19 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,

Aqui no centro de Lisboa (Rua Castilho) começa a chover bem forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E eis que começa a chover moderado, com chuva puxada a vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Silknet disse:


> Viseu reporta 8,5ºC e 996 de pressão atmosférica...
> 
> Ou a minha estação(zita) está avariada ou são estes os valores de a pouco..
> Estranho este valor de pressão contudo..



Não está avariada, simplesmente tens que calibrar a estação para o valor da pressão para o nivel do mar (se level).


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> que é isto de "em alguns locais"???!!! ...
> Sinceramente... o IM tem que ser mais rigoroso nas previsões que faz!! Hoje de manhã alterou a cota de 400metros para 600metros e agora de tarde, arrisca "neve em alguns locais" ...como quem diz "não nos responsabilizamos se nevar em Esposende a cota 0...mas se também só nevar nas terras altas habituais, ao menos não demos barraca!" ...
> Enfim... a temperatura desce abruptamente no Porto... Sopra um vento gélido.. Termómetro do carro marca já só 8,5ºC às 16h.



Como já foi dito no tópico do seguimento das previsões, não se trata de uma questão de falta de rigor, mas é isso mesmo que se prevê que se passe.

Dado o frio previsto em altitude, um forte aguaceiro pode fazer com que neve a cotas muito baixas, ao passo que um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, pode nem sequer chegar a ser de neve aos 400-600m.
Logo, pode perfeitamente cair um nevão forte em Viseu e em Vila Real estar a chover.
Daí a "neve em alguns locais". 

Mais uma vez, não penso que seja uma questão de irresponsabilidade, mas de imprevisibilidade.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui boas abertas agora, temperatura continua a descer 10.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pronto, começou a caír neste momento uma chuvada bem gelada  acompanhada de vento moderado a forte.

Este é o primeiro de muitos aguaceiros que ainda hão-de vir...


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Como já foi dito no tópico do seguimento das previsões, não se trata de uma questão de falta de rigor, mas é isso mesmo que se prevê que se passe.
> 
> Dado o frio previsto em altitude, um forte aguaceiro pode fazer com que neve a cotas muito baixas, ao passo que um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, pode nem sequer chegar a ser de neve aos 400-600m.
> Logo, pode perfeitamente cair um nevão forte em Viseu e em Vila Real estar a chover.
> ...



Nem mais... Teoricamente isto significa uma cota zero! Mas uma cota zero apenas onde as condições o permitirem! A situação é muito difícil de prever e acho que especificamente neste caso o IM está a cumprir bem os eu dever! Esta previsão não peca por falta de rigor... alerta para possibilidades reais!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui já chove desde as 13h30, mais ou menos. É uma chuvinha fraca ainda.


----------



## rogers (19 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Como já foi dito no tópico do seguimento das previsões, não se trata de uma questão de falta de rigor, mas é isso mesmo que se prevê que se passe.
> 
> Dado o frio previsto em altitude, um forte aguaceiro pode fazer com que neve a cotas muito baixas, ao passo que um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, pode nem sequer chegar a ser de neve aos 400-600m.
> Logo, pode perfeitamente cair um nevão forte em Viseu e em Vila Real estar a chover.
> ...




Concordo, E não há entrelinhas do tipo "neve em alguns locais" = cota zero Neve em alguns locais quer dizer neve em alguns locais.

Acho que um pouco mais de respeito e confiança nas instituições era desejável.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Silknet disse:


> Viseu reporta 8,5ºC e *996 de pressão atmosférica...*
> 
> Ou a minha estação(zita) está avariada ou são estes os valores de a pouco..
> Estranho este valor de pressão contudo..(...)



Digo "quase" o mesmo que o Mário Barros disse, tens de calibrar a tua estação, existem várias formas de o fazeres, uma delas é veres este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ao-meteorologica-calibrar-pressao-1596-2.html
a esta hora devias ter um valor próximo dos 1010 mb ou hpa, vê as instruções da tua estação de como fazê-lo. 
Em muitas das estações a maneira de o fazer é alterando o valor da altitude.
Segue também como referência a Estação Meteorológica do IM de Viseu.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

(Re) Começa a chover, e bem.
14.8ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Como já foi dito no tópico do seguimento das previsões, não se trata de uma questão de falta de rigor, mas é isso mesmo que se prevê que se passe.
> 
> Dado o frio previsto em altitude, um forte aguaceiro pode fazer com que neve a cotas muito baixas, ao passo que um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, pode nem sequer chegar a ser de neve aos 400-600m.
> Logo, pode perfeitamente cair um nevão forte em Viseu e em Vila Real estar a chover.
> ...



Compreendo...  Obrigado!! Não estava a entender a terminologia... e confesso que escrevi o meu post logo após ter lido as previsões do IM no site oficial. 
Entretanto, fui à parte das "previsões" do fórum e percebi... ...
Se é certo que agora entendo que o IM use essa terminologia, também é certo que flutuar entre a subida da cota de neve entre ontem à noite para hoje de manhã (de 400metros para 600metros) e agora abrirem todas as possibilidades, acho um tanto confuso! Porque é que num espaço de horas passam de 600metros para "tudo pode acontecer desde que haja as boas condições" ?
Mas compreendo... obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2009 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estremoz: 11,8 ºC (Máxima de 12,2 ºC às 15h59) e 1013 hPa.
Após a passagem da primeira linha de instabilidade e algumas abertas, estamos agora com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros dispersos; o vento é moderado com rajadas.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mas foi rápido...


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Porque é que num espaço de horas passam de 600metros para "tudo pode acontecer desde que haja as boas condições" ?



Entendo o que queres dizer... até porque era uma situação que se delineava há algum tempo, sem grandes alterações.

A situação, penso eu, é que um organismo publico tem muita responsabilidade. Muito mais que nós, que não temos em cima dos ombros o peso de emitir informações oficiais. Nestes acontecimentos há sempre um receio inerente de falhar pela imprevisibilidade de certas situações. Se há situações que não fornecem dúvidas, esta não é o caso. Somado a isto há certamente opiniões diferentes (O IM tem muitos meteorologistas). Esta última previsão revela coragem! O meteorologista que a colocou (que nem vi quem foi) se calhar até pode ser criticado, ou a decisão não ter sido consensual... De qualquer forma parece-me que nesta altura foi a mais acertada!

Façamos só um exercício e eu peço por favor para tentarem! Imaginem que nos pediam para chegar-mos a um consenso e avançarmos com uma cota de neve para amanhã numa previsão oficial (situação meramente ficcional)... Acham que chagaríamos a um consenso? Acho que basta ler os tópicos deste fórum


----------



## ppereira (19 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Montalegre o IM registou cerca de 3,8ºC às 15h00,
mais um par de horas e a cota deve rondar os 1000m.
na serra já neva desde as 12h00/13h00 (acima dos piorno a EP já recomenda o uso de correntes), nas penhas chove com a temperatura a rondar 1ºC.
por isso a cota na serra deve rondar os 1500/1600m


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Com o céu a limpar, a temperatura desce para os *13,2 ºC*. O vento acalmou.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Mas foi rápido...



Exacto. Parou de chover já há uns bons 5 minutos. 

Mas calma, afinal este é o primeiro aguaceiro de muitos que vamos ter...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui neste momento o sol reina, existem poucas nuvens, estão a recarregar  estou com 12.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Dia de aguaceiros moderados aqui em Bragança

A temperatura tem vindo a descer nas ultimas horas, neste momento 6.6ºC


----------



## PêJê (19 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Isto parece tar a ficar bonito.
Vejam o ultimo registo do ondómetro de Leixões

_Bóia de Leixões  Último registo: 
2009-01-19

15:52 (UTC)

Hora Legal de Inverno

Altura significativa 5.84 m  
Altura máxima 10.43 m 
Período médio 10.7 s  
Período máximo 18.8 s 
Direcção média (de pico) NW   
Temperatura da água 12.3 °C  
Profundidade 83 m
Latitude 41-19-00N
Longitude 008-59-00W _

e amanhã é que vão ser elas...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estava mesmo para perguntar como estava em Bragança.
Sigo com 13.8ºC. A temperatura ainda não desceu sem ser com a ajuda do aguaceiro que caiu.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MSantos disse:


> Dia de aguaceiros moderados aqui em Bragança
> 
> A temperatura tem vindo a descer nas ultimas horas, neste momento 6.6ºC



Estava agora mesmo a pensar; aí é que se está bem hoje.
Ontem, na vinda para cá, notou-se a diferença e sentiu-se o calor - logo quando eu já me estava a adaptar a Bragança. 

---

Por cá, o tempo está muito abafado, com *13,3 ºC* e céu pouco nublado agora, com vento fraco.
Como agora o sol espreita por entre boas abertas, a temperatura está a subir, depois de já ter tocado nos *13,1 ºC*.


----------



## PêJê (19 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



PêJê disse:


> Isto parece tar a ficar bonito.
> Vejam o ultimo registo do ondómetro de Leixões
> 
> _Bóia de Leixões  Último registo:
> ...



Queria dizer ondógrafo e saiu ondómetro...
As minhas desculpas...


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui pela Guarda mantem-se a temperatura de 5,6ºC, parou de chover e o vento já se faz ouvir...


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Entendo o que queres dizer... até porque era uma situação que se delineava há algum tempo, sem grandes alterações.
> 
> A situação, penso eu, é que um organismo publico tem muita responsabilidade. Muito mais que nós, que não temos em cima dos ombros o peso de emitir informações oficiais. Nestes acontecimentos há sempre um receio inerente de falhar pela imprevisibilidade de certas situações. Se há situações que não fornecem dúvidas, esta não é o caso. Somado a isto há certamente opiniões diferentes (O IM tem muitos meteorologistas). Esta última previsão revela coragem! O meteorologista que a colocou (que nem vi quem foi) se calhar até pode ser criticado, ou a decisão não ter sido consensual... De qualquer forma parece-me que nesta altura foi a mais acertada!
> 
> Façamos só um exercício e eu peço por favor para tentarem! Imaginem que nos pediam para chegar-mos a um consenso e avançarmos com uma cota de neve para amanhã numa previsão oficial (situação meramente ficcional)... Acham que chagaríamos a um consenso? Acho que basta ler os tópicos deste fórum



Há muito frio em altura! Alguma convecçao significativa pode trazer neve a cota 0 ... A meteorologia é uma ciência que por enquanto não é exacta! É por isso que alguns de nós acha a meteorologia tão fantástica! 
Podem surgir fenómenos dum "abrir e fechar de olhos" ... 
É dificil prever o que nem na altura dos acontecimentos está previsto!
Arriscar cota  "em alguns locais" assim? Eu se fosse funcionário do IM não arriscava! Mostrou até muita coragem!


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E voltou a descer para os 13.4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O resumo da última run do GFS. Pouco mudou e muito pouco vai mudar.

Errata: Onde se lê BRAGANÇA é MELGAÇO. Meteograma de BRAGANÇA mais à frente.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui os aguaceiros estão a ser escassos. A temperatura a descer, estando 10°C, mesmo ainda sendo relativamente "alta", a brisa já é fria, o que não se passava anteriormente.


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É bom para ver se o algoritmo se está a portar bem na previsão de cota de neve..
A que cota neva neste momento na Serra de Estrela?
E mais interessante, ver se caso haja precipitação, neva em Bragança ao fim da tarde, onde a cota está prevista nos 600 e tal metros..


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fantkboy disse:


> Há muito frio em altura! Álguma convecçao significativa pode trazer neve a cota 0 ... A meteorologia é uma ciencia que por enquanto nao é exacta! É por isso que alguns de nós acha a meteorolgia tao fantastica!
> Podem surgir fenomenos dum "abrir e fechar de olhos" ...
> É dificil prever o que nem na altura dos acontecimentos está previsto!
> Arriscar cota  "em alguns locais" assim? Eu se fosse funcionário do IM nao arriscava! Mostrou até muita coragem!



Penso que só não se deve arriscar quando não temos condições , mas havendo condições acho que se deve arriscar 

Por aqui agora cai um aguaceiro forte que fez aumentar a precipitação de hoje para 7,4mm...

A temperatura máxima foi de 14,6ºC...
Agora registo 13,2ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> O resumo da última run do GFS. Pouco mudou e muito pouco vai mudar.



Não consegues obter informação relativamente a *Portalegre*, Castelo Branco ou Évora?Obrigado


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois do aguaceiro que caíu há pelo menos 15 minutos, agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento acalmou. A temperatura teve uma queda ligeira, consegue-se notar isso. 

Mas não é nada de extraordinário, pelo menos ainda.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Depois do aguaceiro que caíu há pelo menos 15 minutos, agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento acalmou. A temperatura teve uma queda ligeira, consegue-se notar isso.
> 
> Mas não é nada de extraordinário, pelo menos ainda.



Pois é, mas desceu pouco ainda... 13.4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aproxima-se algo de NO. Pode ser que me ajude a baixar esta temperatura teimosa.


----------



## rufer (19 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas uma foto da ondulação hoje por volta da hora de almoço junto ao Farol da Nazaré.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rozzo disse:


> É bom para ver se o algoritmo se está a portar bem na previsão de cota de neve..
> A que cota neva neste momento na Serra de Estrela?
> E mais interessante, ver se caso haja precipitação, neva em Bragança ao fim da tarde, onde a cota está prevista nos 600 e tal metros..



Eu estou aqui em Bragança pronto para dizer-vos quando ou se começar a nevar

Por agora 6.3ºC céu nublado


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Não consegues obter informação relativamente a *Portalegre*, Castelo Branco ou Évora?Obrigado



Conseguir consigo, mas tenho focado mais no norte porque é onde se vai passar a maior parte da acção. Como isto ainda está numa fase embrionária é complicado estar a fazer de muitos locais.

Mas daqui a minutos já coloco de Portalegre, Évora e Beja.


----------



## C.R (19 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui aguaceiros não muito constantes, com 8.2 graus... A neve por aqui ainda vem longe... Mas ade chegar. ka-td espero!...


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Não consegues obter informação relativamente a *Portalegre*, Castelo Branco ou Évora?Obrigado



Sim reforço igualmente o pedido que já tinha feito ontem (se colocares Elvas era um must ), sem resposta alguma  .

Obrigado HotSpot 

Por aqui começa a carregar-se o céu de nuvens novamente. Não chove e a temperatura é de 11,7ºC, o vento é fraco com uma ou outra rajada mais apreciável.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Hoje foi igualada a máxima do ano: 16.6ºC


----------



## StormFairy (19 Jan 2009 às 17:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

 Boas 


Por aqui e após um breve mas generoso aguaceiro, a temperatura desce ligeiramente, 12.8ºC após ter tido 16 deliciosos graus (perto das 14.00h) para o mês em que estamos. Corre uma brisa ligeira e a pressão está estabilizada nos 1012,4 hpa.


Quanto ao IM...  Brincadeira 
As minhas expectativas são viver as surpresas á medida que aparecem. Sejam neve, vento ou chuva, com a intensidade com que a Natureza nos queira brindar. Não interessa muito se a previsão (naturalmente falível) é cota 0, 200, 600 ou 1000...
Se vier é bem recebida, se não vier não me decepciono. 

Assim poupo no Calmex e vou ao tópico dos suicídios, apenas fazer uma visita de cortesia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Conseguir consigo, mas tenho focado mais no norte porque é onde se vai passar a maior parte da acção. Como isto ainda está numa fase embrionária é complicado estar a fazer de muitos locais.
> 
> Mas daqui a minutos já coloco de Portalegre, Évora e Beja.



Pelo que vi, vai nevar em Braga. A cota assim indica. Já agora onde se arranja esses dados. Tinha curiosidade de saber em que altitude anda a cota de neva aqui pelo Arquipelago dos Açores. É possivel saber isso?


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Segue com o 2.º aguaceiro do dia, vento moderado e a temperatura desce "sem stress" (12,1º).


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Conseguir consigo, mas tenho focado mais no norte porque é onde se vai passar a maior parte da acção. Como isto ainda está numa fase embrionária é complicado estar a fazer de muitos locais.
> 
> *Mas daqui a minutos já coloco *de Portalegre, *Évora *e Beja.




Estava a ver que não 





É que também vai nevar amanhã por esta bandas  



Vai uma teimosinha????


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Continua a descer e já vai nos 12.9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui vai, não batam mais


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui esta a cair granizo e que granizo  cada pedaço e que estrondo omg


----------



## miguelgjm (19 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

possivel nevar na covilhã amanhã? é que pelo menos hoje a precipitação foi pouca, as nuvens não conseguem "passar" a serra pelo que observo


----------



## Silknet (19 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem se segui correctamente as instruções da minha estação(zita),  devem estar 7ºC e 1010 Hpa...mas ja nem arrisco...vou é amealhar umas massas e comprar algo de jeito!


Silknet


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Stinger disse:


> Por aqui esta a cair granizo e que granizo  cada pedaço e que estrondo omg



É normal, e não vai ser apenas aí


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já há animação









PS:Que temperatura é que está aí em Gondomar?


----------



## trepkos (19 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Aqui vai, não batam mais



Isso mete neve para amanhã em Évora, cota de 296


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pelo que vi, vai nevar em Braga. A cota assim indica. Já agora onde se arranja esses dados. Tinha curiosidade de saber em que altitude anda a cota de neva aqui pelo Arquipelago dos Açores. É possivel saber isso?



Para os arquipélagos ainda não tenho dados. Os dados são do GFS e a cota de neve é calculada com um algoritmo. Atenção que a cota de neve é meramente indicativa e depende de outros factores entre os quais se estamos no interior ou litoral.


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

5,2ºC e 40,39 mm de precipitação, a madrugada foi muito chuvosa.


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Será um erro de report? 

Current weather: Vigo/Peinador (255m) 
Local Time     	    Temperature 	      Weather
 Mon 19 Jan 18:00 	7°C / 44°F   	clouds
 Mon 19 Jan 17:30 	6°C / 42°F 	      light rain
* Mon 19 Jan 17:24 	7°C / 44°F 	   sleet showers*
 Mon 19 Jan 17:00 	9°C / 48°F 	     few clouds


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A partir de que horas é que se pode afirmar que vai haver aqui uma queda de temperatura brusca?


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> Já há animação
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nao sei bem mas que caiu uma forte granizada la isso foi... O charlie aparece ja ai com a temperatura

abc


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura continua a descer a pique, assim que comece a nevar na Guarda estarei a dar o alerta e a colocar primeiras fotos do evento 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NorthWind (19 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Stinger disse:


> Por aqui esta a cair granizo e que granizo  cada pedaço e que estrondo omg






Eh lá! Será já o primeiro embate da massa de ar frio?


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura ainda só vai nos 12.6ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal o que é esperado nestes dias para a zona de Lisboa e Loures?


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> A temperatura ainda só vai nos 12.6ºC



A temperatura vai arrefecer  nas proximas horas... Mais significativamente em altura e só depois em cotas mais baixas!


----------



## Nashville (19 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

pessoal isto faz-me rir 

quando digo aqui ao pessoal o que está para breve 
chamam-me de ""LOUCO"" 

já nem digo mais nada vou deixa-los na ignorância 

a temperatura por aqui já se faz sentir alguma coisa....
não posso adiantar mais nada porque estou no meu local de trabalho...

mais logo já informo.


cumps
Nashville


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Eso o resultado de 40 mm de precipitação:

Ribeira de Loriga com um grande caudal!





[/URL][/IMG]

A água direitinha para o Rio Mondego!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 21 de Janeiro de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiros no litoral Norte e Centro passando a periodos de chuva

e estendendo-se às regiões do interior para o fim do dia.

Queda de neve acima 200 metros subindo gradualmente

a cota de neve para os 1400 metros ao longo do dia.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando

temporariamente forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da

ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.

A partir do meio da tarde, rotação do vento para sudoeste forte

(35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 85 km/h no litoral

e terras altas.

Pequena subida da temperatura máxima e pequena descida da mínima.
Previsão para 5ª Feira, 22 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h nas terras altas.
Subida de temperatura.

OS METEOROLOGISTAS: Paula Leitão

Fonte IM;

Que Bom... 200m ... o IM está generoso!!


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Passam as nuvens e não deitam nada. Já v*ê*em sequinhas. :-) Nem um aguaceiro forte. Temp. 9.7°C


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nashville disse:


> pessoal isto faz-me rir
> 
> quando digo aqui ao pessoal o que está para breve
> chamam-me de ""LOUCO""
> ...



É normal, para os portugueses é tudo muito lento, até o tempo a mudar


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Passam as nuvens e nao deitam nada. Ja veem sequinhas. :-) Nem um aguaceiro forte. Temp. 9.7°C



O principal problema no interior, vai ser a precipitação escassa ou mesmo nula, pelo menos é o que parece no modelo GFS amanhã.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rozzo disse:


> Será um erro de report?
> 
> Current weather: Vigo/Peinador (255m)
> Local Time     	    Temperature 	      Weather
> ...



Não . Não é erro. 
É um comunicado Specy  às 17.24.
Os metares são de meia em meia hora ,mas sempre que se justifique há lugar para os comunicados Specy.
E para aqui para o litoral norte é muito bom sinal esse specy das 17,24 em Vigo.
Entretanto o granizo de Gondomar passou aqui ao lado, mas deu para ver que para sul/ sueste o céu estava de um negro impressionante.
Será só o começo.
Assim seja...


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

espero que haja trovoada


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Eso o resultado de 40 mm de precipitação:
> 
> Ribeira de Loriga com um grande caudal!
> 
> ...



Belas fotos...

Veremos daqui a uns dias


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Temperatura vais descendo mas muito, muito muito lentamente 9,5ºC
Chove fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui desce muito lentamente também aqui indo apenas nos12.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ATENÇÃO: Num post anterior o meteograma referente a Bragança está incorrecto. Onde se lê Bragança deveria ser Melgaço.

Aqui fica o de Bragança:


----------



## rogers (19 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui por Paços estou com 7.5ºC não chove


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



trepkos disse:


> Isso mete neve para amanhã em Évora, cota de 296





À hora a que se refere essa cota (12h) deverão estar cerca de 7ºC ou 8ºC...não sei não, se vai ter neve


Por aqui e agora, estou com 10,8ºC e 1014hPa. O vento na última hora teve rajada máxima de cerca de 31Km/h


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Temperatura na Torre é de -1ºC e neve; informação do Instituto de Estradas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Continuo com *12,8 ºC* e a humidade sobe para os *83 %*.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Paulo H disse:


> O principal problema no interior, vai ser a precipitação escassa ou mesmo nula, pelo menos é o que parece no modelo GFS amanhã.


Sim tambem pelo que vi fiquei com essa ideia. Até às 12h nao foi mau,depois disso pouco ou n


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem agora chove forte e o vento também esta forte, a chuva vem completamente na horizontal


----------



## trepkos (19 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Kraliv disse:


> À hora a que se refere essa cota (12h) deverão estar cerca de 7ºC ou 8ºC...não sei não, se vai ter neve
> 
> 
> Por aqui e agora, estou com 10,8ºC e 1014hPa. O vento na última hora teve rajada máxima de cerca de 31Km/h



Eu também sei/parece que não 

É impressão minha, ou mais uma vez, o Norte vai ter a animação toda? Eu até perdi a esperança de uma trovoada aqui ou assim.


----------



## DMartins (19 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Granizada em Guimarães, e quando chove, chove.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Portalegre, uns frustantes 9,8º e aguaceiros. 1008 hPa. Sinceramente começo a perder esperanças para esta noite.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, uns primaveris 13ºC, e sem chuva, só algum vento, mas mesmo esse nada de especial...


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Agora parece que ligou o turbo... 8.4ºC
Chove bem com muito vento à mistura.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardes..por aqui Céu muito nublado e vento de Oeste moderado com rajadas, a temperatura-se situa-se nos 13ºC.


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A Guarda devido à sua altitude privilegiada de 1074 m está a começar a sentir o efeito do vento forte e de uma descida de temperatura cada vez mais acentuada, nas últimas duas horas notaram-se muito estas alterações.
Para quem está farto da monotonia do clima em regiões como Lisboa e Algarve, posso dizer que por aqui precisamos muito de população, façam as malas e arranquem para cá...


----------



## Filipe (19 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa Tarde!
Por aqui 4,8ºC, muito vento e alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## godzila (19 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem amigos, estou a ver que aqui vou ter o típico problema da falta de precipitação.




Mas neste mapa ainda restam algumas esperanças aqui para a minha zona, vamos a ver o que isto vai dar


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Melgaço, a estação do *Minho*, já evidencia a acentuada descida da temperatura na última hora por lá:





-------------

Por aqui sigo com muitas nuvens e 12,0ºC.
O vento mantém-se moderado a forte de ONO.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Desta vez quem serão os primeiros a dizer a celebre frase "está a nevar!". Bragança ou Guarda? Fica aqui a pergunta. Se alguém quiser arriscar. Aqui continua sem chover e 9.5°C.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa tarde

Aqui pelo Nordeste sigo com 5.7ºC


----------



## Mago (19 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Temperatura a descer brutalmente
Sigo com 4,7ºC


----------



## *Marta* (19 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tal como o Rui, eu também tenho tudo a postos!! (E a rezar para não ir trabalhar amanhã...)


----------



## NorthWind (19 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> A Guarda devido à sua altitude privilegiada de 1074 m está a começar a sentir o efeito do vento forte e de uma descida de temperatura cada vez mais acentuada, nas últimas duas horas notaram-se muito estas alterações.
> Para quem está farto da monotonia do clima em regiões como Lisboa e Algarve, posso dizer que por aqui precisamos muito de população, façam as malas e arranquem para cá...





Eh eh! Não é má ideia, mas já tive a minha experiência de mudar-me para o interior quando estive a estudar em Vila Real!


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> Tal como o Rui, eu também tenho tudo a postos!! (E a rezar para não ir trabalhar amanhã...)



Pois, vai ser mais uma noite longa, por isso mesmo é bem melhor se não se puder sair de casa amanhã, caso contrário


----------



## fsl (19 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

*OEIRAS  :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 19-01-09 18:32) 
Temperatura: 13.6°C Wind chill: 13.6°C Humidade: 88%  Ponto Condensação: 11.7°C  
Pressão: 1012.1 mb Vento: 3.2 km/hr  ENE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 4.0 mm 

*


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Numa hora a temperatura baixou de 5,2ºC para 4,4ºC. A este ritmo poderá nevar por volta das 21 horas!!


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,

Por aqui a temperatura caiu em  20min 2,3ºC, para os 7,6ºC... espero que seja só o começo....


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> Tal como o Rui, eu também tenho tudo a postos!! (E a rezar para não ir trabalhar amanhã...)



Mas afinal o que é que se vai passar esta noite?  

Ainda não consegui perceber... O que vai acontecer também vai afectar aqui a minha zona?


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui chove torrencialmente, com rajadas de vento NW a 60 km/h ! 

A temperatura está em queda e já registo 7.4 cº !


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estrada Lagoa-Comprida-Torre-Piornos e Torre-Manteigas já foram cortadas.


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está a dar uma reportagem na rtp 1 acerca do mau tempo .... vejam


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui o céu está nublado mas não chove e estão 12.7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Mas afinal o que é que se vai passar esta noite?
> 
> Ainda não consegui perceber... O que vai acontecer também vai afectar aqui a minha zona?





Em princípio e à medida que o frio vai entrando  vai-se verificar uma descida  muito acentuada da temperatura, acompanhada de vento, neve (em alguns locais)... e poderá haver granizo e trovoadas, o mar tem tendência a agravar o seu estado ! Resumindo bastante instabilidade.


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Continua a descer a pique... 7ºC


----------



## ppereira (19 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O EP já informa que as estradas do maciço central na serra da estrela estão encerradas.
como era de esperar a diferença de temperatura em altitude é bastante acentuada.
não me parece que até às 00h00 ocorra alguma coisa de anormal, até porque em Montalegre às 17h00 a temperatura ainda rondava os 3ºC,
vamos ter que esperar mais umas horitas


----------



## *Marta* (19 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E.. desculpem corrigir... altura máxima da Guarda, 1056 metros, na Torre de Menagem! De qualqur forma, a gente quer é neve!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

9,3º (-0.5º em meia hora) Muito alta...mas a um bom ritmo!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boas

Dia de alguma chuva a Sul do Tejo, vento moderado, as temperaturas chegaram aos 16ºc depois das 14h começou a marcar 14º  agora tenho 12.2ºc.

Fiquem Alerta

abraços


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas. À bocado vim da rua e estavam a caír umas pingas, uma coisa fraca.

Isto está-se a preparar para a noite...  

E eu sem estação...


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Será que vai haver alguma surpresa por Vila Franca de Xira e arredores???


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ilucidativo:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/satelite.asp?ima=wvatlantico


----------



## rogers (19 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É brutal o vento e a descida de temperatura! Já Vou com 5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui levantou-se algum vento forte, começou a chover e assim se mantem, já vou com 11.7ºC.


----------



## rufer (19 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Benavente tudo calmo. Temperatura 13,6º vento fraco e de vez em quando lá pinga qualquer coisa. Vamos ver o que vai dar para a noite. 
Lá para cima é que parece que está a arrefercer bem, não é pessoal do Norte?


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aí está ele a entrar  já vou com 11.4ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Continua a descer... 7.1ºC
Chuva miudinha


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui levantou-se algum vento forte, começou a chover e assim se mantem, já vou com 11.7ºC.



*Olha Mário, isto aqui está muito calor para o meu gosto!!!* No norte é que é fixe.... aqui vai-se notar pouco frio!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui está a começar a cair uns pingos grossos


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um aguaceiro que fez baixar a temperatura para 4,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> olha mario, isto aqui ta mt calor pro meu gosto!!! No norte é que é fixe.... aqui vai-se notar pouco frio!!!



Calma, tu estás mais no interior que eu, claro que aí chega mais tarde, ele vai afectar tudo e todos, ninguém escapa.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Desce muito depressa, já levo 6.8 c..

A chuva parou, o vento anda pelos 35 /40 km h de NW, e por vezes WNW

Preparem-se que ele vem aí!


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Desce novamente pra os 6.7ºC, ja se sente o frio...


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vamos lá ver se não acordo a meio da noite com um estrondo vindo do céu... 

Nunca se sabe, nestas ocasiões...

Bem o vento agora sopra mais forte e ameaça chover. Esta noite, em termos de temporal (pelo menos chuva e vento) promete...


----------



## ppereira (19 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Informação da EP para a torre:
temp: -3ºC / estrada fechada neve / Chuva ()


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> olha mario, isto aqui ta mt calor pro meu gosto!!! No norte é que é fixe.... aqui vai-se notar pouco frio!!!



Ainda no outro dia disses-te que ja estavas farto de rapar frio... decide-te


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



paricusa disse:


> Desce novamente pra os 6.7ºC, ja se sente o frio...



Pois acredito...observa a imagem.Está a entrar em força ai no Norte.

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/satelite.asp?ima=wvatlantico


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura aqui na Guarda parece o poder de compra dos Portugueses sempre a baixar...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Segue com 10,4º e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas noites,por aqui ainda vai tudo calmo até ao momentojá não se vê desde as 11.00h da manhã,o vento têm vindo a acalmar,o céu continua nublado com nuvens só de vista e a temperatura tem vindo a descer lentamente até ao momento actual 9.5ºC.

Por enquanto é tudo,vamos esperar


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

3.8º em Bragança!

Estamos quase...


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal!! Vou postar aqui umas fotos tiradas esta tarde na praia de Sta. Cruz - Torres Vedras... 
















Pelas imagens não se percebe muito bem mas já posto um video...
Agora uma questão o que é que podemos esperar esta noite?


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



dgstorm disse:


> Ainda no outro dia disses-te que ja estavas farto de rapar frio... decide-te




 agora é que me lixaste!!!!


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Paulo H disse:


> O principal problema no interior, vai ser a precipitação escassa ou mesmo nula, pelo menos é o que parece no modelo GFS amanhã.



Esse também acho ser o maior problema 

Vamos esperar para ver,mas o que acontecer, mais uma vez será muito localizado. A quem irá sair a lotaria no Alentejo? 

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo também por cá. Neste momento já tenho 9,9ºC e com o ventito, na rua já não se pode estar!


----------



## ppereira (19 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> 3.8º em Bragança!
> 
> Estamos quase...



Onde e a que cota se situa a estação do IM?
é que as temperaturas do pessoal de bragança são sempre inferiores à da estação do IM.


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui não chove de momento e sigo com 6.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Finalmente um aguaceiro moderado. E que fez baixar a temperatura 1°C para os 8.6°C. O vento tambem aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ppereira disse:


> Onde e a que cota se situa a estação do IM?
> é que as temperaturas do pessoal de bragança são sempre inferiores à da estação do IM.



A estação meteorológica fica a 692m.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

POr aqui parou de chover, a temperatura começou a subir 

7.4ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



actioman disse:


> Esse também acho ser o maior problema
> 
> Vamos esperar para ver,mas o que acontecer, mais uma vez será muito localizado. A quem irá sair a lotaria no Alentejo?
> 
> A temperatura desce a bom ritmo também por cá. Neste momento já tenho 9,9ºC e com o ventito, na rua já não se pode estar!



Caro amigo Norte alentejano...não acredito !!! Pode ser que amanhã ao fim da tarde, inicio de noite...mas esta é para esqueçer. Continuo com 9.3º


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui o ceu tava negro mesmo. Cairam umas pingas agora ta ceu limpo


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> E.. desculpem corrigir... altura máxima da Guarda, 1056 metros, na Torre de Menagem! De qualqur forma, a gente quer é neve!!



Obrigado pela correcção vizinha já estava a dar mais 18 metros de altitude, hehehe.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

ruiadam disse:


> A temperatura aqui na Guarda parece o poder de compra dos Portugueses sempre a baixar...


 Olha agora quando tava a dar o tempo na rtp, quando ia para mostrar as ilhas, aparece que o C.Economico é de -1.3%. lol


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



dgstorm disse:


> POr aqui parou de chover, a temperatura começou a subir
> 
> 7.4ºC



Exactamente , só vem confirmar aquilo que tinha dito á tarde, smepre que chove a temp. desce... depois parando a chuva sobe...


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui tenho 3,4ºC, o céu não está muito nublado e a pouca chuva que cai vem puxada a vento.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ppereira disse:


> Onde e a que cota se situa a estação do IM?
> é que as temperaturas do pessoal de bragança são sempre inferiores à da estação do IM.



Não te esqueças qua a estação do IM só actualiza de hora em hora enquanto as dos membros do forum estão sempre a actualizar, principalmente a do Vale Churido ( Zona de Bragança), penso que é do Fil, peço desculpa se estou em erro.
 3.4º!!!

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=41.800,-6.760

E já agora a outra de quem é?


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> Aqui tenho 3,4ºC, o céu não está muito nublado e a pouca chuva que cai vem puxada a vento.



Por aí em minha opinião basta um aguaceiro intensificar-se que a temperatura desce rapidamente e começa a nevar. Não deve tardar muito


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Diferenças de temperatura no Noroeste, entre as 17h e as 18h.
(Estações do IM):

Braga (Fujacal): de 10,0ºC para 8,7ºC
Braga (Merelim): de 10,4ºC para 8,8ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: de 9,7ºC para 7,9ºC
Cabril: de 5,9ºC para 5,5ºC
Lamas de Mouro: de 2,8ºC para 1,9ºC
Monção: de 8,9ºC para 7,3ºC
*Montalegre: de 3,1ºC para 0,9ºC*
Ponte de Lima: de 10,7ºC para 9,2ºC
Porto: de 11,0ºC para 10,4ºC
Viana do Castelo: de 10,0ºC passa para 7,4ºC.
V.N.Cerveira: de 9,0ºC para 8,0ºC


----------



## PêJê (19 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Eso o resultado de 40 mm de precipitação:
> 
> Ribeira de Loriga com um grande caudal!
> 
> ...



Espero que não venha toda serra abaixo.
Que sobre alguma para nos dias de Verão para encher a espectacular (mas fria) piscina natural de Loriga,
Sortudo...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Situação Meteorológica Adversa 



SITUAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA ADVERSA: chuva, neve, vento forte, agitação marítima



De acordo com informações do Instituto de Meteorologia, Portugal Continental irá ser afectado pela passagem sucessiva de superfícies frontais, destacando-se:



Segunda-feira (19JAN):

Períodos de chuva, mais frequentes, a norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, passando a regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde;
Queda de neve acima dos 1800 metros, *diminuindo gradualmente a cota para uma situação generalizada;*Descida acentuada da temperatura a partir da tarde;
Vento soprando de Noroeste, por vezes forte no litoral, e muito forte com rajadas nas terras altas;
Agitação marítima com ondulação de noroeste que poderá chegar aos 7 metros na Costa Ocidental.
Terça-feira (20JAN):



·      *Aguaceiros que serão de neve generalizada às regiões do Norte e Centro com probabilidade de se estender a todo o território de Portugal Continental, principalmente nas terras altas;*

·       Descida acentuada da temperatura;

·      Vento soprando de noroeste, por vezes forte no Litoral, e muito forte com rajadas nas terras altas;

·      Agitação marítima com ondulação de Noroeste que poderá chegar aos 7m na costa Ocidental e aos 3m na costa Sul;

·       Ocorrência de trovoadas.



Quarta-Feira (21JAN):



·       *Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas Regiões do Norte e Centro, que serão de neve generalizada*, subindo gradualmente a cota para os 1400 metros ao longo do dia;

·      Vento soprando de noroeste, forte no Litoral, e muito forte com rajadas nas terras altas.



Quinta-Feira até Domingo (22JAN a 25JAN):



·      Continuação da ocorrência de períodos de chuva forte, em especial nas Regiões Norte e Centro;

·      Vento soprando de sudoeste forte e com rajadas nas terras altas.



Face a estas condições, prevê-se a possibilidade de:

Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
Possibilidade de persistência de neve e gelo nas estradas, podendo conduzir a isolamento temporário de núcleos habitacionais, retenção temporária de veículos e pessoas nas estradas e aumento de acidentes rodoviários;
Sensação de desconforto térmico provocado pela descida da temperatura e pelo aumento da intensidade do vento;
Possibilidade de aumento dos incêndios urbanos por deficiente utilização dos sistemas de aquecimento;
Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima.

Face a esta situação meteorológica adversa, a ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:

Às informações da Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança;
À limpeza dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e de inertes que possam ser arrastados;
À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas, que poderão ser afectadas por rajadas mais fortes de vento, bem como a uma possível queda de árvores;
À não utilização de braseiras em locais fechados, por haver perigo de morte por inalação de gás (monóxido de carbono) libertado pelas mesmas;
À necessidade de desligar todos os aparelhos de aquecimento sempre que se ausentarem das suas habitações;
À utilização de aquecedores, desligando a garrafa de gás quando tiver de a substituir e afastando-os de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias;
Aos cuidados a ter com lareiras e outros sistemas de aquecimento;
À limpeza da chaminé;
Se acontecer um incêndio, contacte de imediato os Bombeiros da zona.
No que respeita às medidas a ter em conta face a previsibilidade da ocorrência de queda de neve e formação de gelo nas estradas:

Para quem pretende viajar:
·       Evitar fazer viagens para as zonas onde se prevê a queda de neve, procurando antecipar ou adiar essas viagens. 


·       No caso de ter de o fazer, deve:

üProcurar informar-se através das concessionárias ou das forças policiais, de quais os condicionamentos de trânsito existentes e vias alternativas de circulação;

ü Estar atento antes e no decurso da viagem às informações difundidas pelos Órgãos de Comunicação Social;

ü Circular preferencialmente utilizando as vias rodoviárias mais seguras; 

ü Tomar algumas medidas preventivas como sejam munir-se de correntes, alguns agasalhos e alimentação suplementares e garantir o abastecimento do depósito do veículo, para fazer face à possibilidade de ser forçado a paragens prolongadas durante a viagem devido à neve e ao gelo.



      2.      Nos locais onde se verifique a queda de neve:

üSeguir escrupulosamente as indicações transmitidas pelas autoridades policiais no que concerne ao respeito pelos cortes de estrada, percursos alternativos, sinalização e outras informações;

ü Evitar parar ou abandonar a viatura na faixa de rodagem, contribuindo para o aumento do congestionamento de trânsito; 

ü Ter especial atenção à brusca formação de gelo na estrada, que poderá dificultar a condução e provocar o atravessamento dos veículos e a ocorrência de acidentes;

ü Evitar comportamentos de risco que poderão originar acidentes.



A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários


*OMG COTA 0! :O*


----------



## ppereira (19 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> Não te esqueças qua a estação do IM só actualiza de hora em hora enquanto as dos membros do forum estão sempre a actualizar, principalmente a do Vale Churido ( Zona de Bragança), penso que é do Fil, peço desculpa se estou em erro.
> 3.4º!!!
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=41.800,-6.760
> ...



sim, sim, eu sei a diferença. só não sabia a diferença entre as vossas cotas e as da estação.
é que na Guarda (de certeza) e em Montalegre (penso) a estação está muito próxima da cota mais alta da cidade.

De qualquer forma a descida em Brangança está a ser promissora, está quase


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um espectacular dia de chuviscos !!!
Deve ter rendido mais 1 mm de precipitação .....
Se continuar assim espero ter atingido no final de Sexta Feira os 5 mm de precipitação !!


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Segundo o site das Estradas de Portugal já neva no km74 do IP4, que pelos meus cálculos deve rondar os 600m


----------



## ppereira (19 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

já neva no IP4 (segundo a EP)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## pjrc (19 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas a todos, por aqui já 2 ou 3 relâmpagos, muito vento e chuva, a temperatura já vai nos 7,4c , espero finalmente uma ou umas verdadeiras noite de inverno.
Cumpts


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

lol
olhei agora para o meu oregon e qual o meu espanto? 6ºc

e as 5 horas estava com 14ºc INCRÍVEL!


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> lol
> olhei agora para o meu oregon e qual o meu espanto? 6ºc
> 
> e as 5 horas estava com 14ºc INCRIVEL!



E ainda deve descer um pouco mais. Estou mesmo curioso para ver o que vai dar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> E ainda deve descer um pouco mais. Estou mesmo curioso para ver o que vai dar



Realmente incrivel uma descida tão grande num curto espaço de tempo!
Isto faz sonhar


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (19 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui 1º 

e há neve e mais que muita se estiver assim até de manhã vai ser complicado ..

cumprimentos
miguel moura


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui 1º ~
> 
> e a neve e mais que muita se estiver assim ate de manha vai ser complicado ..
> 
> ...



boas, 

Posta umas fotos... sempre dá para matar saudades...


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> lol
> olhei agora para o meu oregon e qual o meu espanto? 6ºc
> 
> e as 5 horas estava com 14ºc INCRIVEL!



Incrivel mesmo será que vamos ter surpresas ???


----------



## Turista (19 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui por Aveiro a temperatura já desceu, depois subiu... 
Mas de momento estão 12,4ºC e 88% de HR.
A ver o que nos reserva a noite.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (19 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

mais logo quando isto ja estiver com 3cm rsrsrs

cump 
vou jantar e vestir o fato de sky para ir dar uma volta à serra do Larouco ..


----------



## fsl (19 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

*OEIRAS, TEMP caiu 1.5º no espaço de 1 hora

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 19-01-09 19:32) 
Temperatura: 12.1°C Wind chill: 12.1°C Humidade: 88%  Ponto Condensação: 10.1°C  
Pressão: 1012.2 mb Vento: 1.6 km/hr  N  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 4.4 mm 

*


----------



## GARFEL (19 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá a todos
primeiro que tudo bem que gostaria que nevasse em Tomar mas estamos só a 100 metros acima do nível do mar 
nem na serra de Aire aqui bem próximo é costume vê-la branca e está penso que a 400 m altitude
já agora uma pergunta 
o que acham do site "meteoblue"
até breve
garfel


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boas

ninguém a ver a trovoada que está a marcar aqui







abraços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui finalmente cai os primeiros aguaceiros fortes desde há muitas horas ,por enquanto a temperatura vai nos 9.4ºC e com algumas rajadas de vento acompanhar.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui vento forte de noroeste, aguaceiros fortes com muitas oscilações de temperatura - durante os aguaceiros as quebras de temperatura vão facilmente aos 2ºC em relação ao início dos mesmos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Stinger disse:


> Incrivel mesmo será que vamos ter surpresas ???



Stinger a protecção cívil dá neve generalizada :O 
acho que podemos ter uns aguaceiros de neve mas já se sabe quanto mais para o interior melhor!nomeadamente Valongo/Campo


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A trovoada também não a vejo, já a ouvi...Esta chuvinha o que trouxe de facto foi um acentuado arrefecimento!Como os meus conterrâneos já disseram, a temperatura já caiu cerca de 8ºC em muito pouco tempo..!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas

Aqui em Bragança a temperatura também está a descer, já vou com 4.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



pjrc disse:


> Boas a todos, por aqui já 2 ou 3 relampagos, muito vento e chuva, a temperatura já vai nos 7,4c , espero finalmente uma ou umas verdadeiras noite de inverno.
> Cumpts




E eu aqui que gosto tanto de trovoadas não apanho com nenhuma, isto assim é injusto.

Neste momento estão 12.5ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

neste momento estradas em castelo branco encerradas:

  	  EN 338; EN339, acesso maciço central Serra da Estrela, encerrada desde as 18h30.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estou com a mínima, neste momento *11,3 ºC*.


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Stinger a protecçao civil da neve generalizada :O
> acho que podemos ter uns aguaceiros de neve mas ja se sabe quanto mais para o interior melhor!nomeadamente valongo/campo



E eu estou perto ou vou à Santa Justa a ver se cai lá algo


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Digam me sinceramente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ACHAM QUE HA HIPOTESE DE VER NEVE NA MINHA ZONA????????

JA À 5 VEZES QUE A ESPERO ESTE INVERNO E NADA!!!!!!!!!!

SERA QUE VOU TER SORTE DESTA VEZ??

digam segundo os cálculos e mapas do momento


----------



## C.R (19 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Agora 4.7ºC e aguaceiros...
Ja está quase, desceu bastante durante a tarde.
Venha a neve... é sempre bem vinda...


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GARFEL disse:


> Olá a todos
> primeiro que tudo bem que gostaria que nevasse em tomar mas estamos só a 100 metros acima do nivel do mar
> nem na serra de aire aqui bem proximo é costume vê-la branca e está penso que a 400 m altitude
> já agora uma pergunta
> ...




Era engraçado que nevasse na nossa terra, eu ja nem digo nada porque isto vai ser uma autentica lotaria!!

Quanto ao mateoblue nao te sei dizer porque sou um leigo nesta materia


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



hurricane disse:


> Digam me sinceramente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ACHAM QUE HA HIPOTESE DE VER NEVE NA MINHA ZONA????????
> 
> JA À 5 VEZES QUE A ESPERO ESTE INVERNO E NADA!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Não me parece. No máximo uns flocos perdidos no meio da chuva.


----------



## GARFEL (19 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura aqui pelo centro do universo(Tomar) está altissima para uma situação de neve 
9 / 10 graus


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite
Por aqui vão caíndo aguaceiros por vezes fortes, já me pareceu ver alguns clarões.
Neste momento 9.0ºC.
Rajada max.57.9km/h
Prec. acumulada (24h): 13.4mm


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



C.R disse:


> Agora 4.7ºC e aguaceiros...
> Ja está quase, desceu bastante durante a tarde.
> Venha a neve... é sempre bem vinda...



Armamar! Conheço bem! Linda região do país que certamente irá ter neve!


----------



## GARFEL (19 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*




kikofra disse:


> neste momento estradas em castelo branco encerradas:
> 
> EN 338; EN339, acesso maciço central Serra da Estrela, encerrada desde as 18h30.



POIS É
ABRI O MAPS LIVE PARA LOCALIZAR BEM QUAIS ERAM AS ESTRADAS E.........
SÃO BEM NO CENTRO DO MACIÇO CENTRAL
A QUE VAI DA COVILHA Á TORRE
E A QUE VAI DE MANTEIGAS A TORRE
NA WEBCAM DE MANTEIGAS NÃO SE VÊ NEVE NENHUMA E É PENA A WEB CAM DA COVILHA ESTAR OFF


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cada aguaceiro uma descida, ja vou com 7.9°C. Gostei tanto de ouvir o sr. do IM na RTP a prever neve para a Beira Baixa. Mesmo assim acho que não vou ter sorte. Vá pessoal quem é que já ve neve a cair?


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GARFEL disse:


> A temperatura aqui pelo centro do universo(tomar) está altissima para uma situação de neve
> 9 / 10 graus



calma, ainda é cedo aí.... vai baixando durante a noite....
 tudo é possivel


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vejo que a animação já está a chegar!

Por aqui, destaque para o Vento, sempre Moderado, com um Máximo de *52,2 km/h*, estando neste momento nos 24,1 km/h de ONO (292º)

A Temperatura vai descendo lentamente, estando nos 11,5ºC, actualmente
Humidade nos 86%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,3ºC


Ora cá está uma Imagem que não se vê todos os dias!


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Montalegre acho que já cai segundo relatos de um membro do Fórum...


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em relação ao video aqui está... Se levantarem o som ouvem o vento nada mais!

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bolas, isto de viver tanto a sul é uma seca no Inverno...
Não neva, nem faz muito frio, enfim...
Pelos vistos, pelo norte já começou o Boris a agir.
Por aqui, nada, um aguaceiro ou outro e a temperatura muito amena ainda: 11.8ºC


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui a temperatura vai-se mantendo na casa dos 8.6 e aguaceiros fracos mas constantes


----------



## C.R (19 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> Armamar! Conheço bem! Linda região do país que certamente irá ter neve!



É nao é!!! LOL
Ja deve estar quase a chegar... e por aí também... visto que as altitudes são próximas...
LOL


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

caiem uns aguaceiros e tenho 10.5¤C


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

3,9ºC e 44,70 mm de precipitação.
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Está quase!


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não neva mas por cá já trovejou


----------



## trepkos (19 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Bolas, isto de viver tanto a sul é uma seca no Inverno...
> Não neva, nem faz muito frio, enfim...
> Pelos vistos, pelo norte já começou o Boris a agir.
> Por aqui, nada, um aguaceiro ou outro e a temperatura muito amena ainda: 11.8ºC



O Sul de inverno nunca têm nada de mais.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

2.9º Bragança!


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

De 11.8ºC passou para... 12.2ºC....


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



camrov8 disse:


> n neva mas por cá já trovejou



Que sorte... eu também quero uma trovoada para esta noite... 

Neste momento céu nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Carregal do Sal...não chove, a temperatura está situada nos 5.1ºC e vai descendo...está a chegar
A protecção civil mudou alguns alertas, retirou os laranja (deixando apenas para agitação marítima) e colocou quase todo o Portugal em alerta amarelo!


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui vou com 8ºc


----------



## ferreirinha47 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Figueiras/Leiria cóta 176m , neste momento 6 graus e não chove, vento fraco, enfim nada de muito especial, esperemos pela noite para ver se há acção


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa descida 0,9 º em 40 min. sigo com 8,3º


----------



## gaviaoreal (19 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá a todos 5.7 em Cruz (VNF), HR a 100% Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo, vento com 0.6m/s


----------



## *Dave* (19 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A animação não para  este mês está a ser muito bom.



> Alerta laranja accionado em todos os distritos
> 19 | 01 | 2009   19.26H
> 
> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) accionou hoje às 18:00, em todos os distritos, o alerta laranja (o segundo mais grave de uma escala de 4) devido à chuva e vento forte, neve e agitação marítima.
> ...



Por aqui:
T: *8,6ºC* (minima do dia)
HR: *77%*
P: *1008,0mb/hPa*


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

as imagens de satelite dizem que vou ter um momento de calmaria mas há uma massa que vem de norte e que pela circulação vai trazer mau tempo


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva no IP4 "perto" de Murça...em http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui na Guarda no caminho do trabalho a casa já deu para notar o vento forte e começou a cair chuva/neve batida pelo vento.
Tudo se compõe para uma noite espectacular a acompanhar ao pormenor...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva ao Km 194 do IP4 perto de Bragança


----------



## GARFEL (19 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> Ainda continuo com uma temperatura de 15.5ºC.pelomenos é melhor que os 16ºC de  à bocado.



sempre tens hipotese de subir lá acima
estás aí bem perto da serra aire
se nevar ainda vou de Tomar até aí


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Neva no IP4 "perto" de Murça...em http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0





então pá.... o site das estradas de Portugal está a bater mal.... não tenho as camaras nem nada para clicar!!! só aparece o mapa


----------



## trepkos (19 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estou a adorar os avisos da Protecção Civil, casa roubada, trancas à porta.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

este é provavelmente o inverno mais frio e com mais neve dos ultimos anos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ao km 94 (Vila Real)já tem o painel com o simbolo de neve !!!


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A estrada Loriga-Lagoa Comprida tambem já está encerrada!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Populo Km 122 também neve


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Ao km 94 (Vila Real)já tem o painel com o simbolo de neve !!!



fogo, só eu é que não consigo aceder às informações do site das estradas de Portugal??? Que browser usam, o firefox??? Desculpem este off topic, mas estou-me a passar com o site das estradas de Portugal


----------



## DMartins (19 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu limpo, vento fraco...
O oposto de a 30m atrás.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2009 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite!

Por aqui hoje apenas rendeu 1,7mm de chuva.. Muito pouco ainda!!!

A minha estação acusou uma minima de 13,2ºC!! Acham que este valor poderá estar correcto???


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vento a soprar com mais intensidade agora. Céu pouco nublado.

A que horas é que chega a acção aqui ao Sul?


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Por aqui hoje apenas rendeu 1,7mm de chuva.. Mjuito pouco ainda!!!
> 
> A minha estação acusou uma minima de 13,2ºC!! Acham que este valor poderá estar correcto???



Provavelmente estará, pois aqui, e apesar da distância, tive uma mínima alta, de 11.7ºC


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui ceu limpo agora se calhar assim ajuda a que as temperaturas desçam mais depressa


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

3,3ºC no limiar da queda de neve.
Agora não chove


----------



## rufer (19 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui por Benavente continua tudo muito calmo. Mas há pouco caiu uma chuvada boa. 
Temperatura 12.7º. 
Vento fraco.
O que acham que vai acontecer por esta zona (Lisboa) esta noite?

Chuva, vento frio?


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Céu limpo, vento fraco...
> O oposto de a 30m atrás.



Por aqui também limpou, o que ajuda a temperatura a descer. Sigo com 4.9ºC


----------



## Filipe (19 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 2,8ºC... acabou de cair um grande aguaceiro chuva/neve...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

pois o satélite esplica tudo
pois as nuvens veem por nucleos  
por cá também está bom tempo


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boas o acumulado de precipitaçao aqui foi de 7.2 mm. Nada mau... A temperatura actual é de 11.9 graus. Mais fresco em relação a ontem à mesma hora


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um aguaceiro acompanhado de vento com rajadas... 
Ao menos que guarde um bocadinho para quando as temperaturas tiverem mais baixas. 
Por agora estão 7.4ºC.
Hoje desde as 0h ja passei dos 20mm de precipitação.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ps:daí ter trovejado por volta das 6


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MSantos disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui em Bragança a temperatura também está a descer, já vou com 4.0ºC




Continua a baixar Neste momento 3.4ºC

À espera da NEVE


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

As descargas no IM:






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/

O vitamos também reportou dois aguaceiros fortes em Coimbra


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alguém sabe onde obter imagens de satélite actuais
é que as do IM vêem sempre com muito desfasamento


----------



## Nonnu (19 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, sou novo no forum, mas um apaixonado pela matéria e seguidor de fenómenos sempre que posso, apenas não tinha conhecimento deste forum até à entrevista na sic...

Bem, só para que conste, aqui no Barreiro, nada acontece mesmo

E Lightning o mais certo é não acontecer nada mesmo aqui nas zonas (não estamos longe um do outro) Esta depressão está situada muito para norte o que para nós por cá do sul   Não comemos nada a não ser vento e uns aguaceiros.

Abraço


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chuva com 3,6ºC. A temperatura continua a descer


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



camrov8 disse:


> alguem sabe onde obter imagens de satelite actuais
> é que as do IM veem sempre com muito desfazamento



http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nonnu disse:


> Boas, sou novo no forum, mas um apaixonado pela materia e seguidor de fenomonos sempre que posso, apenas nao tinha conhecimento deste forum ate á entrevista na sic...
> 
> Bem, so para que coste, aqui no Barreiro, nada acontece mesmo
> 
> ...



Não comemos nada a não ser vento e uns aguaceiros só se fôr esta noite, porque durante a madrugada e manhã a sorte vai estar do nosso lado, com um bom CAPE e com algumas células convectivas ainda a conseguirem alcançar esta zona.


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boas

radar IM






abraços


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (19 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

depois de um início de noite com bastante neve as coisas por aqui agora estão mais calmas..
agora parou de nevar mas a temperatura já está negativa -0.5º 

até mais logo ..
miguel moura


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

obrigado vince


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começa mais um aguaceiro e segue com 9,7º


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Excelente seguimento para acompanhar noite fora nem que seja ao som do velhinho e doce Danúbio Azul, tipo 2001 Odisseia no Espaço. 

Por aqui por Faro, tudo calmo, não chove e a temperatura é invernalmente agradável. 

Pode ser que a Foia acorde amanhã com um capacete branco.


----------



## Nonnu (19 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não estou tão convicto como tu, mas pode ser que tenhas razão  Lightning

Tens mens pv


----------



## Saul Monteiro (19 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite

Dados actuais:

11.1ºC

65%HR

1012hpa

6Km/h WNW

Ponto de Orvalho: 4.8

Wind Chill: 10.3


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> depois de um inicio de noite com bastante neve as coisas por aqui agora estão mais calmas..
> agora parou de nevar mas a temp ja esta negativa -0.5º
> 
> ate mais logo ..
> miguel moura



E a acumulação?

Ainda ninguém tem fotos de neve fresca???


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite pessoal, espero que estejam todos bem e confiantes 
Por aqui sigo com 11,9ºc e 69%RH , ambos em descida...
Boa sorte a todos, que venha a branquinha até nós...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

o lightning wizar dá um cape forte para as zonas costeiras o que é natural o oceano está mais quente isto pode originar watherspouts
pois há muita instabilidade


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom por aqui já começou a relampejar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,depois do aguaceiro forte ter caido já há um certo tempo,por aqui se continua de céu limpo e com o vento a carregar no acelarador de vez em quando com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



teles disse:


> Bom por aqui já começou a relampejar



Grande sorte que estás a ter... São muitos? São grandes?  

------------

Por agora céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui lá se vai vendo um ou outro flash .
Neste momento está tudo um pouco calma, mas a qualquer momento pode vir surpresas.
Temp. actual 8.9ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boas

relampejar como dizia a avó de algumas pessoas  

E eu vi, talvez a poucos km de Montejunto.

abraços


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem o que eu gostava mesmo era que esta noite houvesse festa, não neve, gostava mesmo era de uma boa trovoada e uma chuva forte para depois amanhã ir para o hospital contente!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

7,6 º Vento moderado NW Muito nublado com abertas 1008 hPa


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 5.3ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estou com céu muito nublado e vento agora mais calmo.
Não chove e a temperatura desce levemente, estando agora nos *10,8 ºC*.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui ja troveja e temperatura a descer

neste momento forte aguaceiro e vento muito forte


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

7,4º


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> relampejar como dizia a avó de algumas pessoas
> 
> ...



Ena!
Está na altura de começar a montar o estaminé na varanda!

A temperatura vai descendo gradualmente.
10,1ºC e 81% de humidade relativa.
O vento, depois de ter soprado moderado a forte o dia todo, desapareceu.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Penso que a precipitação de *5,8 mm* observada até agora não irá sofrer alterações até às 0h.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite

*Dados actuais:*

_Temperatura_: *+2,9ºC*

_HR_: *89%*

_Pressão atmosférica_: *1002hPa*





***************


----------



## Lince (19 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas noites
temperatura actual (-0,8º)
queda de neve por vezes moderada
a acomulação começou por volta das 20 horas
que venha o grande nevão.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



hurricane disse:


> por aqui ja troveja e temperatura a descer
> 
> neste momento forte aguaceiro e vento muito forte



Ah! Então que eu vi não foi nenhuma ilusão.


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



teles disse:


> Bom por aqui já começou a relampejar



a serio????

Espero que desta vez elas não fujam de mim


----------



## LoveToBeLoved (19 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa Noite

Directamente do centro mais centro de Lisboa apanha-se 11.6 graus positivos da escala Celcius com tendência a descer, 77% de humidade com tendência a subir, céu limpinho com alguns cúmulos e cumulonimbos em aproximação e muita esperança por um tempo raramente visto: paciência, meus amigos, paciência.

A continuação de muito meteo nerdismo, LoveToBeLoved


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

em Leiria e que ainda não vi relâmpagos nem ouvi... vou à janela ver como é que vão as coisas!


----------



## Almeida (19 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas , por aqui a temperatura desceu muito rapidamente até aos 7 ºC devido à  chuva forte acompanhada por granizo que caiu durante alguns minutos ..

também confirmo, relampejou por aqui também : )


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Trovoada? Bem já estou como o André vou começar a montar o "estaminé" e pegar na máquina para ver se consigo umas boas capturas.  

Nota: Já se começa a sentir um tempo mais fresquinho mas nada de especial, é pena não ter dados onde estou.


----------



## tclor (19 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na zona oeste da Serra da Estrela já há neve a partir 
dos 1300 metros de altitude, encontrando-se encerradas as estradas entre Loriga, Lagoa Comprida e Sabugueiro e entre Manteigas, Piornos e Torre. A chuva parou há cerca de uma hora, embora persista o nevoeiro intenso. A temperatura nesta altura em Loriga é de 3,1º.


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



LoveToBeLoved disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Directamente do centro mais centro de Lisboa apanha-se 11.6 graus positivos da escala Celcius com tendência a descer, 77% de humidade com tendência a subir, céu limpinho com alguns cúmulos e cumulonimbos em aproximação e muita esperança por um tempo raramente visto: paciência, meus amigos, paciência.
> 
> A continuação de muito meteo nerdismo, LoveToBeLoved




vamos rezar para que caiam uns flocos também por cá.... tb merecemos


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Almeida disse:


> Boas , por aqui a temperatura desceu muito rapidamente até aos 7cº devido á chuva forte acompanhada por granizo q caiu durante alguns minutos ..
> 
> tb confirmo , relampejou por aqui tb : )



foi só luz ou também houve som?


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estão a ver não vale a pena chorar calha a todos as zonas costeiras têm bom cape que se dissipa à medida que se vai para o interiror, mas estou a espera é da neve


----------



## LoveToBeLoved (19 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há alguma probabilidade de neve em Lisboa?


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bragança: desce leve levemente...2.4º


----------



## rufer (19 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> vamos rezar para que caiam uns flocos tb por ca.... tb merecemos



Era bom era. Mas sinceramente acho muito pouco provável. 

Gostava de estar errado, mas...


----------



## Almeida (19 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



kikofra disse:


> foi so luz ou também ouve som?




Também ouvi o som


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



camrov8 disse:


> tão a ver não vale a pena chorar calha a todos as zonas costeiras têm bom cape que se dissipa a medida que se vai para o interiror, mas tou a espera é da neve



Mas eu não estou a chorar  (Estou a brincar)

Calha a todos mas ainda não foi a minha vez. Às vezes mais vale ser optimista do que pessimista... 

Pessoal toca mas é a deixar as máquinas fotográficas fora das bolsinhas e das caixas e os tripés montados...


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



LoveToBeLoved disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Directamente do centro mais centro de Lisboa apanha-se 11.6 graus positivos da escala Celcius com tendência a descer, 76% de humidade com tendência a subir, céu limpinho com alguns cúmulos e cumulonimbos em aproximação e muita esperança por um tempo raramente visto: paciência, meus amigos, paciência.
> 
> A continuação de muito meteo nerdismo, LoveToBeLoved



sou eu que ando a ver mal, ou tens várias mensagens repetidas?


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

a depressão parece estar mais orientada para norte mas nunca se sabe
o clima é incerto


----------



## DRC (19 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



LoveToBeLoved disse:


> Há alguma probabilidade de neve em Lisboa?




Será mesmo difícil nevar na zona de Lisboa.
As probabilidades são muito reduzidas, acho  melhor tirares a ideia da
cabeça.

Pessoal do Oeste, há trovoada por esses lados?


----------



## Nonnu (19 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Epá mas porque raio sou eu pessimista


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



LoveToBeLoved disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Directamente do centro mais centro de Lisboa apanha-se 11.6 graus positivos da escala Celcius com tendência a descer, 76% de humidade com tendência a subir, céu limpinho com alguns cúmulos e cumulonimbos em aproximação e muita esperança por um tempo raramente visto: paciência, meus amigos, paciência.
> 
> A continuação de muito meteo nerdismo, LoveToBeLoved



Sou eu que estou confuso ou isto trata-se de SPAM? Já vi isto mais que uma vez!! Em relação à queda de neve em Lisboa não existe probabilidade disso as temperaturas estão muito altas.


----------



## DRC (19 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



camrov8 disse:


> a depressão parece estar mais orientada para norte mas nunca se sabe
> o clima é incerto



Os aguaceiros vão ser gerais, e poderão ser localmente fortes de Norte a Sul, mas mais prováveis no Norte e Litoral Centro.


----------



## trepkos (19 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

o IM deu possibilidades de neve em todo o País. 

http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1074117


----------



## DRC (19 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



squidward disse:


> sou eu que ando a ver mal, ou tens várias mensagens repetidas?



É verdade, eu também vi.
Havia 5 mensagens iguais nas mesma página.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui já chove  estou com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> Bragança: desce leve levemente...2.4º



Ai antes da meia noite esta a nevar, por esse andar...

Vamos ver se brinda também a Beira Baixa, e outras regiões a sul, nem que seja por pouco tempo, não sou exigente, basta ser qualquer coisa que se veja.

Mas por enquanto mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui não vi luz so mesmo o som
foram 2 trovões só


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vejam isto  

_A meteorologista Paula Leitão disse, esta segunda-feira, à TSF que a «temperatura vai baixar bastante» nos próximos dias, sendo esperados ventos fortes e aguaceiros sob a forma de neve em «todo o território», incluindo no Algarve.

Devido à «influência de uma massa de ar bastante fria», a temperatura vai baixar muito nos próximos dias, disse à TSF Paula Leitão, do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, numa altura em que o alerta laranja se encontra accionado em todos os distritos até às 24:00 de quarta-feira.

A meteorologista disse que são esperados aguaceiros «sob a forma de neve já a partir da próxima noite, primeiro nos pontos mais altos» e depois em zonas onde não é comum nevar, como locais perto do litoral na região do Minho.

Durante a manhã de terça-feira, é esperava neve em «todo o território», inclusive em serras alentejanas e algarvias, sendo que «a situação deverá ser preocupante em especial no Minho, em Trás-os-Montes e na Beira Alta», onde se prevê que «a neve afecte muitas cidades e vilas», acrescentou.

A meteorologista Paula Leitão disse ainda que a agitação marítima que se faz sentir esta segunda-feira vai piorar nos próximos dias, com ondas a atingirem mais de «sete metros» na costa ocidental acima do Cabo Carvoeiro._

_In TSF_

Mau tempo


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

vamos a manter a calma


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tenho 2,4ºC neste momento e céu com muitas abertas, quase parece que este episódio está a acabar por aqui.


----------



## Nonnu (19 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não me parece, mas se justificar, amanhã cedo lanço-me á estrada para mais uma caçada de máquina fotográfica e de filmar...
Tenho de me recompor do ultimo susto


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nonnu disse:


> Epá mas porque raio sou eu péssimista



Eu não disse que eras pessimista...


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Caro colega r*uiadam*, já neva pela guarda? à hora que saí (19h30) a temperatura rondava os 3º e a chuva começava a ficar esqusita... que tempo está agora?


cumps


----------



## *Dave* (19 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui sigo com:

T: *7,5ºC*
HR: *71%*
P:* 1007,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Filipe (19 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

neste momento 1,8ºC... e sem precipitação...


----------



## Nonnu (19 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sabes Lightning , como disse à bocado, sou novo no forum pois não tinha conhecimento do mesmo, sempre fui um meteolouco solitário infelizmente...
Em relação ao que disses-te da meteorologista, eu sempre tive uma opnião pessoal sobre o instituto, que é a que mais vale ""assustar"" para prevenir


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Vejam isto
> 
> _A meteorologista Paula Leitão disse, esta segunda-feira, à TSF que a «temperatura vai baixar bastante» nos próximos dias, sendo esperados ventos fortes e aguaceiros sob a forma de neve em «todo o território», incluindo no Algarve.
> ............
> ...


_

Bastante optimista essa noticia.

Sim senhor... vamos la ver se é certeira... muitos esperam que sim, outros não, os que não gostam (deve haver alguem)



camrov8 disse:



			vamos a manter a calma
		
Clique para expandir...


Claro que sim, não vale a pena ficar nervoso. Se vier vem, se não, fica para outra oputunidade, neste inverno rico nestas coisas._


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Vejam isto
> 
> _A meteorologista Paula Leitão disse, esta segunda-feira, à TSF que a «temperatura vai baixar bastante» nos próximos dias, sendo esperados ventos fortes e aguaceiros sob a forma de neve em «todo o território», incluindo no Algarve.
> 
> ...





Hãn??

Será que soprou no "Balão" antes de falar?? Não acredito que neve em todo o território, esta situação penso que não terá condições tão boas para nevar em todo o territorio como a do passado dia 9/10 deste mês. Posso estar errado, mas não acredito muito que neve até no Algarve. É a minha opinião.


----------



## ogalo (19 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

pois é aqui 7ºC
por enquanto nada de especial ...
amigos de Paço de Ferreira, como está o tempo por lá ?


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É giro, mas de momento na Covilhã, o céu está limpo e com estrelas... A bonança antes da tempestade?


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

é para não acontecer como da ultima vez
assim tão todos avisados
se nada acontecer ninguém conhece a senhora
se acontecer recebe um louvor


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



trepkos disse:


> o IM deu possibilidades de neve em todo o País.
> 
> http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1074117




è bem, esta é para todos que acham que não há chances de nevar em lisboa.....

deixem sonhar o povo


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



squidward disse:


> Hãn??
> 
> Será que soprou no "Balão" antes de falar?? Não acredito que neve em todo o território, esta situação penso que não terá condições tão boas para nevar em todo o territorio como a do passado dia 9/10 deste mês. Posso estar errado, mas não acredito muito que neve até no Algarve. É a minha opinião.



Eu vi a entrevista a essa meteorologista do IM na TVI e ela referiu-se claramente apenas às serras de São Mamede e Monchique.

2,3ºC


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Caro colega r*uiadam*, já neva pela guarda? à hora que saí (19h30) a temperatura rondava os 3º e a chuva começava a ficar esqusita... que tempo está agora?
> 
> 
> cumps



Pelas 20:30 caiu neve misturada com chuva e o vento aumentou de intensidade, neste momento está estranhamente calmo, as estradas estão a secar para a neve que vai cair nas próximas horas...


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não percebo muito do assunto, mas pela imagem de satélite parece que as nuvens estão a ir todas para a Galiza e para a França e não cá para o Norte...


----------



## *Marta* (19 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Caro colega r*uiadam*, já neva pela guarda? à hora que saí (19h30) a temperatura rondava os 3º e a chuva começava a ficar esqusita... que tempo está agora?
> 
> 
> cumps



Não chove. Muita humidade, mas nada de precipitação.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



squidward disse:


> Hãn??
> 
> Será que soprou no "Balão" antes de falar?? Não acredito que neve em todo o território, esta situação penso que não terá condições tão boas para nevar em todo o territorio como a do passado dia 9/10 deste mês. Posso estar errado, mas não acredito muito que neve até no Algarve. É a minha opinião.



Generalisou, só isso de certeza... assim não ha margem para erros. Pode..., mas não quer dizer que aconteça.

Deve ter sido essa a ideia, penso eu de que...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura estagnou nos *10,8 ºC*, que é a mínima do dia até agora.
A humidade continua a subir e já vai nos *80 %*, a pressão estabilizou nos *1012,3 hPa*.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nonnu disse:


> Sabes Lightning , como disse abocado, sou novo no forum pois nao tinha conhecimento do mesmo, sempre fui um meteolouco solitario infelizmente...
> Em relacao ao que disses-te da meteorologista, eu sempre tive uma opniao pessoal sobre o instituto, que é a que mais vale ""assustar"" para prevenir



Sim eu sei que és novo no fórum. A parte do  "meteolouco solitário, infelizmente" já passou à história, pois agora pertences a esta grande família  que é composta por gente de todas as idades, opiniões, conhecimentos, enfim... Cada um é único e é isso que faz de nós uma comunidade unida. 

E já agora (apenas para os que pensam desta maneira) isto não é "graxa" nenhuma, penso que pelo menos existe alguém neste fórum que concorda comigo.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



frederico disse:


> Não percebo muito do assunto, mas pela imagem de satélite parece que as nuvens estão a ir todas para a Galiza e para a França e não cá para o Norte...



Pois, eu já tinha feito referência a isso numa mensagem, a maior parte da actividade está a ir para a o Golfo Biscaia  e norte de Espanha ( pelo menos a direcção das nuvens assim o demonstra) nós aqui vamos apanhar  com uma zona menos activa,e de aguaceiros menos fortes ( ocasionalmente poderá haver um ou outro) e sobertudo frequentes, a não ser que algo mais vigoroso se desenvolva entretanto e venha na nossa direcção, mas, aquelas nuvens cumuliformes a ir para a biscaia estão com um excelente aspecto...


----------



## Bgc (19 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*







Lindo!


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



frederico disse:


> Não percebo muito do assunto, mas pela imagem de satélite parece que as nuvens estão a ir todas para a Galiza e para a França e não cá para o Norte...



por acaso também me parece o mesmo...


----------



## C.R (19 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem, neste momento não vejo nuvens no céu. O vento e fraco e a temperatura estabilizou -se nos 3.3C...


----------



## jonaslor (19 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite.
Por aqui choveu muito durante todo dia.
Agora está o céu muito nublado, embora não chova.
A temperatura parece que estacionou nos 3,1ºC
Aguardo pela neve.


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> por acaso também me parece o mesmo...



Mais 1 para o clube, também estava a pensar o mesmo ainda antes de alguém o ter postado...


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Generalisou, só isso de certeza... assim não ha margem para erros. Pode..., mas não quer dizer que aconteça.
> 
> Deve ter sido essa a ideia, penso eu de que...



podiam ter dito isto no passado dia 9/10, penso que se adequava melhor e haviam melhores condições para ocorrerem "tais surpresas" e mesmo assim foi o que foi...agora penso que é algo "exagerado" penso eu.


----------



## Nonnu (19 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> por acaso também me parece o mesmo...



Eu idem...


----------



## Snow (19 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Que seja uma grande noite metereologica para muitos de nós.

Por aqui 9,4º com chuva fraca. Esperos pacientemente pela noite e pelo que esta nos irá reservar.

Eu coloco aqui uma preocupação, acho que geral. O vento que se faz sentir está a secar as estradas antes da chegada da neve, e assim sendo ela irá acumular rapidamente nos pavimentos, tornando a circulação muito dificil pelo norte e centro. Irão ser horas complicadas para quem conduz. Cuidado

De resto que venha a neve e a chuva, que este Inverno faz-nos lembrar o passado.


----------



## Defender (19 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite a todos.

Descobri este forum a pouco tempo mas já se tornou quase um vicio vir aqui espreitar as previsões e opiniões dos vários membros.

Aproveito então para um pequeno contributo:

Temperatura em Miranda do Corvo - Coimbra = 8 ºC

Céu nublado mas sem chuva por enquanto.

Amanhã espero ver a Serra da Lousã novamentre branca 


Abraço a todos


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 5.8ºC
Caem uns aguaceiros de vez em quando que fazem subir a temperatura, visto que esta ja teve nos 5.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento céu nublado e vento fraco.

A temperatura teve uma grande queda nas últimas horas, já não consigo ir à varanda sem bater o dente...


----------



## cardu (19 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> por acaso também me parece o mesmo...




a gente calha-nos apenas os restos como se costuma dizer


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cai agora um Aguaceiro Moderado!! A Temperatura encontra-se nos *9,6ºC*, a descer bem!

Humidade nos 86%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a *40,3 km/h* de NO (315º)


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, por aqui não chove, mas o vento está bastante intenso: na média dos 25 km/h.

Há indicações que está a chover do outro lado do rio. Vamos ver se chega aqui. Agora... a temperatura é de 11.3ºC.

Até logo!


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> a gente calha-nos apenas os restos como se costuma dizer



calha sempre o "mesmo" para os "mesmos"


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> Eu vi a entrevista a essa meteorologista do IM na TVI e ela referiu-se claramente apenas às serras de São Mamede e Monchique.
> 
> 2,3ºC



Mesmo em S.Mamede não acredito muito e se fôr, nada será como o de 29.11 e 10.01 !!!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Mais 1 para o clube, também estava a pensar o mesmo ainda antes de alguém o ter postado...



É uma pena.... a NW da  Biscaia está carregadinho de aguaceiros fortes, possivelmente granizo e de certeza trovoadas! Isso sim era instabilidade a sério! Agora aqui ficamos com os restos...


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Neste momento céu nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> A temperatura teve uma grande queda nas últimas horas, já não consigo ir à varanda sem bater o dente...



Mas é psicológico... A temperatura está estagnada nos 11.º6C, e vai descendo muito devagar, por enquanto...
Espero que a montanha não vá parir um rato, para as nossas bandas...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ainda há  +- 30 minutos tinha 10ºC, agora tenho 8.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Essas nuvens vão afectar o Norte esta madrugada com a cota de neve a cair até de manhã, depois durante o dia de terça todo o litoral vai ser afectado por aguaceiros fortes de trovoada e granizo, digo litoral porque é o mais afectado por esses aguaceiros


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Mas é psicológico... A temperatura está estagnada nos 11.º6C, e vai descendo muito devagar, por enquanto...
> *Espero que a montanha não vá parir um rato, para as nossas bandas...*



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  

Essa matou-me... Mesmo a sério...

--------

Pensei que estivesse muito mais frio, já que o vento sopra fraco neste momento. A sensação de frio é impossível ser por causa disso... Agora fiquei espantado ao ver os teus dados de temperatura


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Onde é que anda o pessoal de Braga? 
Sigo com 5.8, cai uma pinga ou outra !


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui vento forte e chuva forte com a temperatura a descer rapidamente 6.0


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ogalo disse:


> pois é aqui 7ºC
> por enquanto nada de especial ...
> amigos de paço de ferreira, como esta o tempo por la ?


Ora bem amigo...por aqui tudo na paz do Senhor.
já tivemos vento e chuva fortes pelas 18 a 19h e agora reina a calma. Céu muito nublado por nuves médias, temperatura de 4,0ºC, e humidade relativa não sei - o sensor apanhou chuva e mesmo assim não passa dos 88% deve estar abariado
Já vejo cúmulos a formarem-se no mar e aguardo pacientemente.
Ah e já fiz uma inovação: comprei um funil de 7,5cm de raio e tenho-o a debitar para dentro de uma garrafa de 1,5 lts - se o vento não a levar eu amanhã meço o que possa cair e depois faço as contas 2º o que aprendi aqui no fórum


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui está a chover bem, o vento é forte, a temperatura está a descer 10.1ºC.


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> É uma pena.... a NW da  Biscaia está carregadinho de aguaceiros fortes, possivelmente granizo e de certeza trovoadas! Isso sim era instabilidade a sério! Agora aqui ficamos com os restos...



Espanhois vigaristas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

sigo com os mesmos 8ºC estaveis 
parece a N.A.S.A lá as nuvens aparecem quando não se quer 
cá é o contrario desaparecem


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bragança 2.0º...a temperatura está quase lá...a precipitação espero que venha!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alto lá!!! Começou a cair uma chuvinha agora mesmo acompanhada de garnizo (ops!) granizo.
Espero para ver no que dá gente fenomenal...

Oh, foi pouco tempo mas isto promete...


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui nem garnizo nem granizo.... nada de nada....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pelas imagens de satélite e na minha modesta opinião, parece-me que dentro de uma, duas horas vamos começar a ter festa a grande.A deslocação foi até determinada altura no sentido NW-SE e agora mais N-S


----------



## Filipe (19 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

1,1ºC e céu estrelado...


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado.



aqui em Guimarães também... tem aspecto de granizo!!


----------



## NFO (19 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



paricusa disse:


> Por aqui nem garnizo nem granizo.... nada de nada....



Confirmo.. nada de nada


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Acho que vou buscar umas bolachinhas e um chazinho e fico por aqui a ver o evoluir da situação...! Não que tenha esperanças aqui para o Porto, mas para ver o que por aí vem para o resto das zonas Norte e Centro! Por aqui tudo muito calmo e parado...


----------



## StormFairy (19 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

 Aqui a temperatura começa a manifestar sinais de síndroma de iô-iô 

Quando parece que vai descer... upa... sobe um bocadinho. 10,9ºC Agora

Não chove /Corre uma ligeira brisa / A minha amiga HR está nos 86% e a subir.

Céu com algumas nuvens. Pressão estabilizada nos 1012,5 hpa


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas! Está neste momento a passar uma célula embora só com chuva a norte do rio Tejo... Esta não vou apanhar.

Para já tenho 11.1ºC, o vento é moderado.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui caiu há instantes um aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração.
Vou com 5,6mm acumulados desde as 0h.

A temperatura é que caiu para os actuais 8,9ºC.
Vento moderado de NO.
E já se sente bem o frio.


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Pelas imagens de satélite e na minha modesta opinião, parece-me que dentro de uma, duas horas vamos começar a ter festa a grande.A deslocação foi até determinada altura no sentido NW-SE e agora mais N-S




Oxalá estejas certo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura desce para os *10,2 ºC* devido ao aguaceiro que caiu agora mesmo.


----------



## Defender (19 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma.....

Temperatura em Miranda do Corvo - 8ºC

Céu Nublabo mas sem precipitação ...

Será que ainda não é desta que vai voltar a nevar por aqui?


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> aqui em Guimarães tb... tem aspecto de granizo!!


confirmo... granizo forte e continua a cair


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GARFEL disse:


> sempre tens hipotese de subir lá acima
> estás aí bem perto da serra aire
> se nevar ainda vou de Tomar até aí



É pena é eu ter 15 anos e ainda ser muito novo, portanto se quiser ir terei que pedir aos meus pais.


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> confirmo... granizo forte e continua a cair



E a temperatura como se tem portado?


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alfandega da fé- Bragança- E.N. 315 Cruzamento de Mouco até Soeima / Alfândega da Fé 

Mondim de bastos-vila real- E.M. 313 Lamas Olo / Mondim Bastos, encerrada desde as 22h00.


----------



## filipept (19 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ligeiro recuo do GFS com retirada de algum frio em altura (o frio passa muito rapidamente). No entanto mantém-se a tendência de surpresas, em especial até ás 12h de amanha. Da parte da tarde já subirá a cota no litoral norte, mantendo-se ainda boas perspectivas para o interior norte até ao final do dia. Tendência de situação muito efémera... a acompanhar.

Porém, esta é já uma fase de acompanhamento real e não tanto de modelos


----------



## jocarva (19 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,

O local onde vivo está à cota 420. neste momento cai chuva misturada com neve e a temperatura é de 2,5º.


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal estou a pensar ir até Montejunto acham que vale a pena a deslocação a que horas pode haver precipitação lá?


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Meus caros, hoje fico-me por aqui, com 11.3ºC e 1016hpa.
Desejo ao pessoal do costume, um bom nevão, e para os do norte, um bom temporal com frio...
Por aqui, entretemo-nos com os restos...
Até amanhã...


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neve fresquinha a sensivelmente 1400 m de altitude  na EN 338 entre Loriga e a Lagoa Comprida





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## *Dave* (19 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por hoje é tudo...

T: *7,4ºC*
HR: *69%*
P: *1007,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Acho que vou buscar umas bolachinhas e um cházinho e fico por aqui a ver o evoluir da situação...! Não que tenha esperanças aqui para o Porto, mas para ver o que por ai vem para o resto das zonas Norte e Centro! Por aqui tudo muito calmo e parado...



Claro, se quiseres fazer uns quilómetrozinhos até aqui a esta zona talvez tenhas alguma acção, mas só durante a madrugada - agora isto está muito calmo - parece a economia portuguesa
P.S.: desculpem-me aludir à política mas também espero tempestade este ano


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

nunca vi uma temperatura tão estavel continua com 8ºC e parece inabalavel nem sobe nem desce.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cabeza de Manzaneda:  

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp?idEst=10091&idprov=3#

Amigos de Bragança...calma...não tarda a chegar !!!


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jocarva disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O local onde vivo está à cota 420. neste momento cai chuva misturada com neve e a temperatura é de 2,5º.



Bom sinal sem dúvida para o evoluir desta noite e madrugada


----------



## Bgc (19 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Água-neve em Pedras Salgadas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Dave* disse:


> Por hoje é tudo...
> 
> T: *7,4ºC*
> HR: *69%*
> P: *1007,4mb/hPa*



nem penses....ainda é cedissimo!!!! Eu cá vou fazer noitada


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento a acção está concentrada na Galiza...


Confirmem neste site:


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> E a temperatura como se tem portado?



estava nos 4 graus meia hora antes...


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ainda nada em Bragança?


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



kikofra disse:


> Alfandega da fé- Bragança- E.N. 315 Cruzamento de Mouco até Soeima / Alfândega da Fé
> 
> *Mondim de bastos-vila real- E.M. 313 Lamas Olo / Mondim Bastos, encerrada desde as 22h00.*



Não deve tardar muito a fechar o IP4. A menos que desta vez já estivessem com todos os meios a postos e consigam desobstruir a estrada rapidamente.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Entre a meia noite e as 8h a cota de neve vai mergulhar


----------



## joao paulo (19 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*





Há pouco por volta das 22.15 h na zona do _Covão do Teixo_ (Serra da Estrela), estrada N339...

T:  -2 º C


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Seia-Guarda
E.N. 231 Sabugueiro / Loriga / Seia encerrada desde as 22h00 

Viseu-viseu

E.N. 321 Portas de Montemuro / Cinfães e E.M. Resende / Freirão / Viseu encerradas às 22h00.


----------



## Nonnu (19 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bewild  nao me parece que valha a pena, mas se insistes 

Eu se for é amanhã de manha, acho que as probalidades serão maiores de... 
e como amanhã estou por casa sem nada pra fazer mesmo, pois com esta ondulação, surf é mesmo para esquecer... mas mesmo assim não acredito.

Com este cenário aponto mais para talvez uma trovoada (muito pouca) acompanhada de um aguaceirozito e com sorte que passe alguma aqui perto ou mesmo por cima da minha casa


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E cai granizo aqui também 
6.1ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Entre a meia noite e as 8h a cota de neve vai mergulhar



Concordo contigo...este é o primeiro arrefecimento...para nos irmos habituando...depois vai entrar essa nebulosidade toda. Mais do que tentar acreditar...pelas imagens de satelite é o que parece!!!


----------



## João Soares (19 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Acumulei *12mm*

O céu está praticamente limpo


----------



## StormFairy (19 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

 11,1 ºC e a subir...


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda nada em Bragança?



Nada...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura desce para os *9,7 ºC* e suponho que a mínima será batida sucessivamente até às 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já parou de Chover... A Temperatura, há pouco, conquistou uma nova Mínima do Dia, com *9,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 9,5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> x3



Boa !!!! Já avisei a minha chefe que se calhar amanhã tiro um dia de férias. A ver vamos se vai ser necessário!!!


----------



## tclor (19 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Neve fresquinha a sensivelmente 1400 m de altitude  na EN 338 entre Loriga e a Lagoa Comprida


Também estive nessa zona perto das 9 horas. Já há neve suficiente para regalar os olhos.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Voltou a chover por aqui. À meia noite já vejo o total acumulado.


OFFTOPIC: No canal Discovery, neste momento, está a dar um programa Storm Chasers!!!

EDIT: Já acabou!!


----------



## GARFEL (19 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

o forum já parece o betandwim eheheeheh
aqui em Tomar (isto é que é mesmo o centro do país) já tive noites de verão como esta lololollllll
12/13 graus
sem vento
e o céu estrelado
quem me dera ver 1
1 floquito ´que seja de neve
mas para já não me parece só se realmente as condições que favorecem a queda de neve se alterarem um pouco, alem do mais a humidade relativa é muito alta e pelo que sei também não é muito bom para haver neve
resta-me o consolo de passar aqui na conversa uma noite muito agradável
garfel


----------



## Bgc (19 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na câmara de vídeo das Estradas de Portugal é possível ver a neve a cair no cruzamento do IP4 com a A24, na saída para Chaves/Viseu (zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar).


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Nem sei o que faça, se vale a pena esperar, ou se é melhor ir para a cama e de manhã esperar que esteja tudo o branco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



StormFairy disse:


> 11,1 ºC e a subir...



Interessante registo.
De facto, a estação da Moita regista uma temperatura de *11,1 ºC* a esta hora.
Realmente não é muito habitual estar mais frio por aqui que por lá, mas por vezes acontece mesmo.
Só por curiosidade, aqui pelo Vale do Tejo, mas na Margem Norte, estou com *9,6 ºC* e a descer levemente.


----------



## bewild (19 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nonnu disse:


> bewild  nao me parece que valha a pena, mas se incistes
> 
> Eu se for é amanha de manha, acho que as probalidades serão maiores de...
> e como amanha estou por casa sem nada pra fazer mesmo, pois com esta ondulaçao, surf é mesmo para esquecer... mas mesmo assim nao acredito.
> ...



Amanhã não pode ser, vou para o hospital vou ser operado o que é mesmo uma porcaria..  Se calhar ainda lá dou um pulo aí às 0h para ver quem sabe não há uma suspresa..


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O GFS parece ter adiado um pouco o frio nesta run das 18h. Estive a comparar os meteogramas e dá-me a ideia que no Litoral Norte as melhores hipóteses para surpresas não serão esta madrugada mas sim no final de tarde e noite de amanhã


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Bgc disse:


> Na câmara de vídeo das Estradas de Portugal é possível ver a neve a cair no cruzamento do IP4 com a A24, na saída para Chaves/Viseu (zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar).



Penso que esse cruzamento é mais zona de Vila Real,aliás é cerca de 5KM antes de Vila Real.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bem este mês isto anda engraçado
mas não passa de chuva =\


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já não sou o primeiro a perguntar, mas se alguem puder que me decifre este problema...Porque raio é que eu não consigo aceder a página da EP??Já tentei a várias alturas diferentes e não me parece ser manutenção do site!!


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



kikofra disse:


> Seia-Guarda
> E.N. 231 Sabugueiro / Loriga / Seia encerrada desde as 22h00
> 
> Viseu-viseu
> ...


A EN 231 não está cortada, nem sequer tem neve, deves estar a referir-te à EN 338 e 339


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pelas estações oficiais do IM Portalegre está com temperaturas mais baixas do que por exemplo Castelo Branco e Covilhã !!!


----------



## Bgc (19 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que esse cruzamento é mais zona de Vila Real,aliás é cerca de 5KM antes de Vila Real.



Exacto, amigo. Mas é o acesso mais rápido para Vila Pouca de Aguiar também, actualmente (cerca de 10min).


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sim também tens razão!


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Também estive nessa zona perto das 9 horas. Já há neve suficiente para regalar os olhos.



Boa foto Tclor!!


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> O GFS parece ter adiado um pouco o frio nesta run das 18h. Estive a comparar os meteogramas e dá-me a ideia que no Litoral Norte as melhores hipóteses para surpresas não serão esta madrugada mas sim no final de tarde e noite de amanhã



Esqueçam este meu último post, a informação do meteograma dizia que era a run das 18h mas afinal era a mesma informação da run das 12h mas com 6h adicionadas na previsão.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura recomeça a descer e vai nos 8.1ºC.


----------



## *Marta* (19 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não sabendo ao certo o que são, para a ANBPC, situações metereológicas adversas, aqui fica a informação das estradas cortadas não sei bem por que motivo!

http://ww2.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Para os arquipélagos ainda não tenho dados. Os dados são do GFS e a cota de neve é calculada com um algoritmo. Atenção que a cota de neve é meramente indicativa e depende de outros factores entre os quais se estamos no interior ou litoral.



Ok amigo! Espero então que em breve tenhas para os arquipélagos. Eu sei que a cota é apenas indicativa. Mas tenho curiosidade, nada mais que isso


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

finalmente passou para 7.5


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Vejam isto
> 
> _A meteorologista Paula Leitão disse, esta segunda-feira, à TSF que a «temperatura vai baixar bastante» nos próximos dias, sendo esperados ventos fortes e aguaceiros sob a forma de neve em «todo o território», incluindo no Algarve.
> 
> ...



Quem sou eu para duvidar, mas Será MESMO ASSIM!!


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começou a cair um pouco neve e chuva agora com 3,1ºC.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (19 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui depois de um aguaceiro e a temperatura baixar até aos 9.4ºC recomeça a subir novamente para 9.6ºC

78% HR

10Km/h NW

Rajada 14.7Km/h (10.53)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por cá hoje, céu com abertas, vento e alguns aguaceiros que em certos locais foram de granizo.

Tmin - 13,8ºC
Tmax - 18,2ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 19 de Janeiro de 2009 22:08:26

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,0
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    15,4
Wind chill       14,0
Heat index       14,0
Dew Point        7,6
Rel Humidity     66%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 S
Average Speed    3,6 S

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,3
Total this month 57,9
Total this year  57,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1029,8
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> Não sabendo ao certo o que são, para a ANBPC, situações metereológicas adversas, aqui fica a informação das estradas cortadas não sei bem por que motivo!
> 
> http://ww2.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx



Realmente informação relativa à EN 231 está errada!! Não está cortada!!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui vou com 10,5ºC, 75%HR, 1011hpa e vento fraco...a pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco a temperatura subiu porque não temos ainda ar frio em altura para ela descer.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Recomeça a nevar ao Km 80 do IP4


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começa a caír água-neve na minha rua!


----------



## pedrorod (19 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jocarva disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O local onde vivo está à cota 420. neste momento cai chuva misturada com neve e a temperatura é de 2,5º.



Em que zona de Fafe moras?
Por aqui agora reina a calma


----------



## filipept (19 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O ECMWF está com os mapas de precipitação abertos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O céu apresenta tendência para limpar e a temperatura está nos *9,6 ºC*.
A humidade está nos *79 %* e a pressão nos *1012,3 hPa*.


----------



## Bgc (19 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> Começa a nevar na minha rua!



Confima-se!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> Nem sei o que faça, se vale a pena esperar, ou se é melhor ir para a cama e de manhã esperar que esteja tudo o branco...



Eu não disse brigantinos...a pista abriu agora!!! Hoje não há cama para ninguem !!!!


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Agora chuva, neve e vento com 3,0ºC.


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*






Já é possível ver a entrada de ar frio, mas será que as nuvens se deslocam mais para sul, tal como as massas de ar mais frio?
Se alguém me explicar, agradeço.

Cumprimentos


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Já é possível ver a entrada de ar frio, mas será que as nuves se deslocam mais para sul, tal como as massas de ar mais frio?
> Se al´guém me explicar, agradeço.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Eu espero bem que sim!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começam a entrar as nuvens mais "pesadas" hehehe. Fantástica a imagem de satélite!!!

Sigo com uns desgostosos 6,2º

Online 74 membros e 122 visitantes. Boa !!!


----------



## Filipe (19 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 0,7ºC e céu limpíssimo...


----------



## snowstorm (19 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 21 de Janeiro de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiros no litoral Norte e Centro passando a periodos de chuva

e estendendo-se às regiões do interior para o fim do dia.

Queda de neve acima 200 metros subindo gradualmente

a cota de neve para os 1400 metros ao longo do dia.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando

temporariamente forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da

ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.

A partir do meio da tarde, rotação do vento para sudoeste forte

(35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 85 km/h no litoral

e terras altas.

Pequena subida da temperatura máxima e pequena descida da mínima.
Previsão para 5ª Feira, 22 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h nas terras altas.
Subida de temperatura.

OS METEOROLOGISTAS: Paula Leitão

Fonte - IM

no dia 09/01/09 surgiu este tipo de possibilidade? Nevar aos 200 meteros?


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começam a cair os primeiros flocos na Guarda.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Já é possível ver a entrada de ar frio, mas será que as nuves se deslocam mais para sul, tal como as massas de ar mais frio?
> Se al´guém me explicar, agradeço.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Neste momento ainda temos um Fluxo forte de NW mas nas próximas horas com o deslocar do AA para Este a corrente vai passar a ser mais NNW o que vai permitir que os aguaceiros afundem de norte para sul mais a partir do meio da madrugada e dia de terça


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Começam a cair os primeiros flocos na Guarda.



Que temperatura tens? Não tu !!! Ai na Guarda!!! No IP 4 continua a nevar com apenas 2º


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, há pouco o meu pc foi abaixo. E a partir daqui contínuo a acompanhar pelo telemóvel. Continua o céu muito nublado embora não chova mas o vento é que continua moderado. Neste momento tenho 10-6 graus. Começou a descer bem. Até logo!


----------



## Nashville (19 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

calma amigos que isto ainda está a começar....

por aqui vento moderado por vezes forte e sigo com 8.5ºC


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Começam a entrar as nuvens mais "pesadas" hehehe. Fantástica a imagem de satélite!!!
> 
> Sigo com uns desgostosos 6,2º
> 
> Online 74 membros e 122 visitantes. Boa !!!



Sim de facto Fantástica !  Eu continuo com a sensação que as nuvens mais pesadas vão entrar por França, e norte de Espanha ( região mais oriental do Cantábrico  talvez ), a não ser que haja uma tendência para todo o sistema de aguaceiros e trovoadas  se deslocar mais para sul e aí entrar mais por Portugal...mas para já parece-me uma deslocação NW -  ESE....


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Que temperatura tens? Não tu !!! Ai na Guarda!!! No IP 4 continua a nevar com apenas 2º



Cerca de 1ºC e está a acumular pois está tudo bem seco...


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vamos lá a ver o evoluir da situação, eu não acredito muito que o GFS se engane de forma tão marcada, já que ainda prevê quantidades razoáveis de precipitação durante o dia de amanhã.

E com tanto frio em altura estou mesmo curioso por ver o que vai acontecer, embora ache que não se verificará integralmente o cenário previsto de cotas tão baixas pelo IM. Ainda assim é de louvar a previsão que fizeram, já que, para além de demonstrar coragem, permite pôr os meios de prevenção todos em funcionamento atempadamente. Se em outras situações se poderia apontar o dedo por alguma falta de audácia na previsão, nesta acho que não há nada a dizer


----------



## *Marta* (19 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Cerca de 1ºC e está a acumular pois está tudo bem seco...



Na zona baixa da cidade não neva, mas cheira-me que é hoje que largo a correcção dos testes e vou meter-me no jipe com a máquina e ir aí acima!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Cerca de 1ºC e está a acumular pois está tudo bem seco...




Amanda-a aqui para a Covilhã, se aí for demais. Sorte de viver no alto da Guarda, a neve nao te escapa... 

Aqui a festa não será assim tão interessante.. pelo menos por enquanto


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> Na zona baixa da cidade não neva, mas cheira-me que é hoje que largo a correcção dos testes e vou meter-me no jipe com a máquina e ir aí acima!!



Se tal se justificar eu aviso... Para já não vale a pena dares-te ao trabalho de sair de casa


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Amanda-a aqui para a Covilhã, se aí for demais. Sorte de viver no alto da Guarda, a neve nao te escapa...
> 
> Aqui a festa não será assim tão interessante.. pelo menos por enquanto



Vamos com calma, deve chegar para todos...


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bragança 1.8º  83%HR ...


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Isto agora é à base de aguaceiros, caiu um ainda há pouco de neve e agora já consigo ver novamente as estrelas. Temperatura em 1,7ºC.


----------



## salgado (19 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui céu limpo (pelo que consigo ver) e temperatura agora nos 2.8º, tem descido consistentemente.Aguardemos, na Guarda o aguaceiro foi moderado, fraquinho?


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> Isto agora é à base de aguaceiros, caiu um ainda há pouco de neve e agora já consigo ver novamente as estrelas. Temperatura em 1,7ºC.



Pois o problema poderá ser esse...se não caír de uma forma mais contínua poderá nunca chegar a acumular...


----------



## ruiadam (19 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> Isto agora é à base de aguaceiros, caiu um ainda há pouco de neve e agora já consigo ver novamente as estrelas. Temperatura em 1,7ºC.



Confirma-se a mesma situação na Guarda, parou de nevar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui a temperatura subiu! 7.7ºc :S


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem se é assim...até amanhã!


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chuva em Loriga(parte baixa da Vila)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alguem sabe se em alguma zona do Minho já neva?


----------



## pedrorod (19 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Agora aqui tenho chuva moderada


----------



## [ HD ] (19 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite. Em Valongo , há pouco minutos atrás , a temperatura rondava os *6.5ºC* , com o céu pouco nublado e o vento de WNW fraco. A HR rondava os 80%.

Bemmm ...esta situação no Golfo da Biscaia está muito interessante  . Penso que os " restos "  deverão atingir o norte de Portugal  , começando pelo Alto Minho , e só depois a região do Porto , isto cerca das 04:00 AM. 

Para a Beira Baixa - C.Branco cidade - . julgo que só amanhã no decorrer da tarde , poderão haver novidades "brancas" . Espero que sim  ... se bem que com algumas reservas...

Em Alcains , temperatura agora ronda os *7.0ºC* . com céu pouco nublado e uma HR perto dos 80%.

Noite em branco para muitos - aqui no forum ( onde eu me incluo ) - ... e espero que dia branco para muitas zonas do país  tendo sobretudo os cuidados redobrados que uma situação como esta exige .

Cumprimentos


----------



## ZéCa (19 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui margem sul em Cruz de Pau-Amora (região de Lisboa) vamos ter o mesmo de sempre quando chove: Tempo ameno. Neste momento 11,6ºc sem
tendência para descer muito mais. Prevejo para terça uma situação de temperatura normal, ou seja, amena como sempre nestas paragens em condições de chuva. Neve aqui, nem vê-la...nem mesmo saraiva, só mesmo água e bem liquida...e frio aqui...não me parece!
Xau


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ZéCa disse:


> Aqui margem sul em Cruz de Pau-Amora (região de Lisboa) vamos ter o mesmo de sempre quando chove: Tempo ameno.Neste momento 11,6ºc sem
> tendencia para descer muito mais. Prevejo para terça uma situação de temperatura normal, ou seja, amena como sempre nestas paragens em condições de chuva. Neve aqui, nem vê-la...nem mesmo saraiva, só mesmo água e bem liquida...e frio aqui...não me parece!
> Xau



Máxima amanhã na caso dos 10ºc não me parece ser ameno, e os aguaceiros amanhã vão cair e com o ar frio que temos em altura a temperatura cai a pique durante esses aguaceiros e pode cair granizo sim


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um aguaceiro por aqui.

A temperatura é de 7,9ºC e com tendência a baixar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui a temperatura  caiu mais 0,5º .Estamos com 5,8º . De referir que estou no centro da cidade. A estação meteorologica oficial fica a mais uns 100 m. S.Mamede a 1025 m já deve ter visto neve. Amanhã confirmo. No entanto vou continuar por aqui.


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

* Não me podia ir deitar sem deixar este link.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, depois do ultimo nevão, desta vez acautelou-se.
É só ler, ALERTA LARANJA para todo o País.
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Detalhe1.aspx?IDitem=42 *


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O grosso da precipitação continua a NW da Península Ibérica, por agora só deve ir caindo 1 ou outro aguaceiro isolado. Esperemos que as nuvens não se enganem no caminho. Julgo que a "festa" propriamente dita deverá começar já madrugada alta


----------



## Acardoso (19 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boa noite pessoal...
sigo com:

pressao:1009.5hpa
vento fraco de (NW)
temp:8.0
humid:93%
 nas ultimas 24h:13.9mm


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Água neve em Loriga


----------



## tclor (19 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Chuva em Loriga(parte baixa da Vila)



Na parte mais alta, chuva misturada com neve.


----------



## jonaslor (19 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Água neve em Loriga



Confirmo tclor. Por aqui por cima também.


----------



## paricusa (19 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bem por aqui a temperatura tem oscilado muito, depois de ter tido 4.7ºc agora nuns miseraveis 6.2ºc ... Acho que isto vai ser um fiasco ... nem chuva, nem frio... muito menos neve!! se ao menos viesse umas granizadas!! mas duvido....


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Muito bem

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) accionou esta segunda-feira às 18:00, em todos os distritos, o alerta laranja (o segundo mais grave de uma escala de 4) devido à chuva e vento forte, neve e agitação marítima, refere a Lusa.

Neve pode isolar aldeias em Amarante

Numa conferência de imprensa realizada após uma reunião de Centro de Coordenação Nacional Operacional, que reúne todos os agentes da protecção civil, o comandante nacional de operações de socorro, Gil Martins, disse que o alerta laranja vai estar accionado até às 24:00 de quarta-feira.

Devido ao mau tempo para os próximos dias, foi convocado o Centro de Coordenação Nacional Operacional para fazer uma análise e uma avaliação das medidas a adoptar.

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê para terça e quarta-feira uma descida acentuada da temperatura, chuva e agitação marítima forte, rajadas de vento que poderão chegar aos 1*00 quilómetro/hora e queda de neve principalmente no Norte e Centro, mas também em zonas onde é «habitualmente menos frequente nevar», nomeadamente nas serras do Sul do país.*

Segundo Nuno Moreira, do IM, a chuva vai continuar, pelo menos, até domingo. Face às más condições meteorológicas, os meios de socorro e o estado de prontidão foram reforçados, principalmente nas regiões de Norte, disse Gil Martins.

*O comandante nacional de operações de socorro sublinhou que um total de 100 elementos de Grupos de Reforço (GRR) de Lisboa e Setúbal foram deslocados para Santa Comba Dão e Paredes, além de terem sido mobilizados efectivos do Grupo de Intervenção de Protecção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR nos distritos.*

De acordo com Gil Martins, as Forças Armadas aumentaram o estado de prontidão e foram mobilizadas equipas da força especial de bombeiros para Santa Comba Dão e Vila Real para intervenção helitransportada com valência de pré-hospital e dois helicópteros da Empresa de Meios Aéreos (EMA).


----------



## jonaslor (19 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Loriguenses... 
Será que vai nevar? Que acham??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Confirmo tclor. Por aqui por cima tb.



Penhas Saude e Torre com -3º e -5º respectivamente e queda de neve.


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal

Por cá neste momento céu estrelado, mas desde o por do sol que têm caído aguaceiros frequentes, já tendo acumulado 15.6mm

Quanto a temperaturas a máxima foi de 15.2ºC e a mínima é a que se verifica neste momento 7.2ºC

Vamos ver o que nos aguarda as próximas horas


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pode ser apenas ilusório, mas analisando a animação dá a ideia que a precipitação vai fugir toda


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

1,8ºC, está a correr bem!!


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Pode ser apenas ilusório, mas analisando a animação dá a ideia que a precipitação vai fugir toda



Infelizmente, também estou a pensar no mesmo.
Mas creio que o desenrolar acabará por ser outro, caso contrário seria dos maiores fiascos dos últimos tempos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ver SIC noticias urgente


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neve em Lisboa? O IM não estará a exagerar?


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem sigo com 6.3°C, sendo esta a mínima do dia. A máxima foi de 14.5°C. A precipitação acumulada foi de 22.2mm, que por sinal foi o dia deste mês com mais precipitação. E passo as 0h a chover. A Rajada máxima foi de 39.6km/h. Um dia de bons registos.


----------



## ogalo (20 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui temperatura a subir :9ºC
liguei na sic noticias e vejo a falar da crise ...sera isto o urgente ?


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Ver SIC noticias urgente



Que disseram?

@Bgc - isto realmente tem potencial ou para ser um dia de neve fantástico ou para um fiasco de todo o tamanho. A linha de células alinhadas a NW é extraordinária, mas se forem um pouco para Leste ficamos a ver navios.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Pode ser apenas ilusório, mas analisando a animação dá a ideia que a precipitação vai fugir toda



Já expliquei noutro mapa  o que deverá acontecer  a partir da madrugada  mas principalmente durante o dia os aguaceiros vão passar a vir de NNW e não tão de NW como estão agora


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sacavém
00:00

Temperatura: 10ºC
Pressão: 1014 hpa (a descer)
Céu com abertas


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Pode ser apenas ilusório, mas analisando a animação dá a ideia que a precipitação vai fugir toda




Pois é... aquela zona está cheia de actividade , aquilo a passar por Portugal era trovoada atrás de trovoada,  fortes aguaceiros com granizo e neve...mas infelizmente acho que não quer nada conosco...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Que disseram?
> 
> @Bgc - isto realmente tem potencial ou para ser um dia de neve fantástico ou para um fiasco de todo o tamanho. A linha de células alinhadas a NW é extraordinária, mas se forem um pouco para Leste ficamos a ver navios.



A reportagem do "Mau tempo" vai começar daqui a nada.Mas já falaram em estradas cortadas.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui caiu um bom aguaceiro embora pouco duradouro mas com granizo. E no satélite a célula nem parece ter grande aspecto quando comparada com o que eventualmente vem aí. Sigo com 5.2ºC


----------



## pedrorod (20 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E despeço-me com granizo


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Despeço-me com 9,1º e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Já não sou o primeiro a perguntar, mas se alguem puder que me decifre este problema...Porque raio é que eu não consigo aceder a página da EP??Já tentei a várias alturas diferentes e não me parece ser manutenção do site!!




Pois, eu estou com o mesmo problema, será por usar o IE 7 ao invés do firefox??


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ok... Cai granizo com intensidade em Paços de Ferreira neste momento...
A temperatura ainda um pouco aquém... 3,5ºC.


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Loriguenses...
> Será que vai nevar? Que acham??



Penso que não convém ter muita ansiedade. A temperatura de 1,6º é promissora, mas a quantidade de precipitação tem sido muito reduzida nas últimas 3 horas.


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> Pois, eu tou c o mesmo problema, será por usar o IE 7 ao invés do firefox??



Eu nem com um nem com outro..!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> Pois, eu tou c o mesmo problema, será por usar o IE 7 ao invés do firefox??



Não, é do próprio forum que ás vezes vai abaixo.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Ok... Cai granizo com intensidade em Paços de Ferreira neste momento...
> A temperatura ainda um pouco aquém... 3,5ºC.



Mas tendo em conta que ainda está algum ar frio por entrar nas próximas horas, a situação parece (novamente  ) promissora por aí.


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui por Tomar baixou (vá lá vá lá) para os 9.8
inda é pouco
e também estou de acordo que a deslocação está a fazer-se para a Biscaia
mas como amanhã é dia de trabuco não tarda muito vou dormir
no entanto deixo aqui um convite a todos os que gostem da natureza e de andar de bicicleta para que apareçam por Tomar aos Domingos de manhã para conhecer esta zona
podem ver o meu blog(passe a publicidade)
BTTGANDASMALUCOS.BLOGSPOT.COM
é só aparecer que vale a pena
um abraço a todos e que amanhã seja.................aquele dia


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem por aqui a temperatura está nos 8.4ºC, já à algum tempo que não chove.
Mas pelas imagens de satélite e bem descrito pelo Miguel a animação está para vir, portanto vou passar pelas brasas.
Pressão: 1009.7hPa


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por hoje está a missão cumprida, vou-me deitar para levantar às 7 da matina e caso se justifique colocar as fotos no forum...
Até já...


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Mas tendo em conta que ainda está algum ar frio por entrar nas próximas horas, a situação parece (novamente  ) promissora por aí.



Eu não diria algum ar frio, diria todo o ar frio  é preciso esperar até ao inicio da manhã para poder ver nevar nas tais cotas baixas 

Vou com 9,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois de um aguaceiro de água neve, despeço-me!


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Magnusson disse:


> Neve em Lisboa? O IM não estará a exagerar?




quem falou acerca de que ia nevar em lisboa???


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Penso que não convém ter muita ansiedade. A temperatura de 1,6º é promissora, mas a quantidade de precipitação tem sido muito reduzida nas últimas 3 horas.




Isso é verdade. Vamos aguardar.
Ate amanhã, e que amanha esteja tudo branquinho. 
temp: 1.7.ºC 
Parou de chover.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na Covilhã, a temperatura não pára de baixar desde o início da tarde e já vai nos 3,3ºC (às 00h21 min). (www.meteocovilha.com).

A minha esperança de "neve", no caso da Covilhã, reside na previsão do IM espanhol que há vários diz se mantém firme nas suas previsões para a zona de fronteira (Vilar Formoso):
3ª-feira: cota de neve:500 m; probabilidade de precipitação:65%
4ª-feira: cota de neve:600 m; probabilidade de precipitação:95%

Com a informação disponível, é mais que certo que nevará em localidades como: Montalegre ou Bragança; ou, no caso das Beiras, em Trancoso ou na Guarda; ou seja, os "suspeitos do costume"...Aliás, tirando Trancoso, nas restantes localidades que referi já houve queda de neve na presente noite/início de madrugada.

Com menor probabilidade, a neve deverá ocorrer em Manteigas, Loriga, Sabugal ou Almeida (sem sair das Beiras)...E, confirmado-se as melhores previsões, na Covilhã, por exemplo,e noutras localidades da "corda da Serra", como Gouveia.

Claro que depois há inúmeros factores e condicionantes locais que podem influir "onde" e "quando" poderá nevar. Veja-se o caso de uma localidade como a Covilhã, com um desnível de cerca de 300 m de altitude no seu perímetro urbano.

Veremos...Como presentemente estou no Algarve, vou rezar pelo "milagre" duma Fóia branquinha...


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeir*

Bem GARFEL, Tomar está quente. Aqui a 40km dai estão 6.0°C.Também vou ver se durmo porque acordo bem cedo, dai ainda isto não estar no auge. Em todo o caso também fica o alarme de temp. da EM ligado. lol


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O céu carregado e a temperatura prometem neve. Vamos esperar que tudo corra bem durante a noite. Até amanhã.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura de dia pouco vai subir em relação a mínima deste madrugada  ai sim já com o pico do ar frio instalado e com boas surpresas principalmente no norte na parte mais Oeste onde vai ocorrer mais precipitação.

9,7ºC


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> quem falou acerca de que ia nevar em lisboa???



Vinha a caminho de casa e ouvi na rádio, não me lembro em que estação.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Mas tendo em conta que ainda está algum ar frio por entrar nas próximas horas, a situação parece (novamente  ) promissora por aí.



 Quem me dera...  Mas, sinceramente, cheira-me que desta vez os pacenses vão ver apenas aquilo que vimos no dia 27 de dezembro/08 - neve durante 30 minutos sem acumulação... Nada comparado dia 9 de janeiro!... Estou já um bocado céptico, sobretudo depois de ver a massa de instabilidade a deslocar-se para norte do Golfo da Biscaia...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Magnusson disse:


> Vinha a caminho de casa e ouvi na rádio, não me lembro em que estação.



TSF


----------



## Nashville (20 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

neste momento granizo forte a temp baixou 2º 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Magnusson disse:


> Vinha a caminho de casa e ouvi na rádio, não me lembro em que estação.




a sério??? falou mesmo de lisboa??? q loucura


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aguaceiro forte em Pedrouços, Maia.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> a sério??? falou mesmo de lisboa??? q loucura



Lamento informar, mas em Lisboa é impossível nevar.


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> a sério??? falou mesmo de lisboa??? q loucura



Acho esse cenário muito improvavel, dadas as circuntâncias do fenómeno que temos pela frente. Mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ainda vao falar na sic noticias.... tempo severo para todo o dia de amanha!!

a reportagem é ja daqui a pouco


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pelo menos na TSF nem falou em Lisboa:

Ouvir o audio em:
http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1074117


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Lamento informar, mas em Lisboa é impossível nevar.



impossivel pk??? e em vila franca de xira já é possivel???


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> Pelo menos na TSF nem falou em Lisboa:
> 
> Ouvir o audio em:
> http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1074117



parece q falou mas nas noticias da rádio e não no site online


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



frederico disse:


> Aguaceiro forte em Pedrouços, Maia.



Confirmo


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ena..tanta gente por aqui 


Céu nublado...mas com uma ou outra aberta que vai deixando ver as estrelas.


Temperatura nos 7ºC (8.4ºC na estação ) Pressão nos 1013hPa e Vento por vezes moderado de NW.


Vamos lá ver se a manhã consegue trazer algum aguaceiro razoável...não acredito muito  em queda de neve...mas cá estamos para a receber.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> impossivel pk??? e em vila franca de xira já é possivel???



Também não. É preciso ter noção que não vivemos propriamente na Escandinávia, situações de neve em Lisboa acontecem de 50 em 50 anos, e as condições não estão minimamente reunidas para que neve em Lisboa ou arredores. Se nevar no Montejunto já será bastante bom...


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Também não. É preciso ter noção que não vivemos propriamente na Escandinávia, situações de neve em Lisboa acontecem de 50 em 50 anos, e as condições não estão minimamente reunidas para que neve em Lisboa ou arredores. Se nevar no Montejunto já será bastante bom...





ok, entao eu espero mais 50 anos para voltar a ver neve em lx


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui caiu agora um aguaceiro e pareceu que caiu agua neve ja que ficava a marca no carro


----------



## meteo (20 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Também não. É preciso ter noção que não vivemos propriamente na Escandinávia, situações de neve em Lisboa acontecem de 50 em 50 anos, e as condições não estão minimamente reunidas para que neve em Lisboa ou arredores. *Se nevar no Montejunto já será bastante bom.*..



Em LIsboa não irá certamente nevar,mas no Montejunto é mais que normal que neve.. 
Acontecem de 50 em 50 anos,mas neste Inverno já por 2 vezes a neve esteve muito perto da capital..Parece haver tendencia para uma surpresa poder acontecer..Por isso pelo Inverno deste ano,sonhar tem algum cabimento..


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Também não. É preciso ter noção que não vivemos propriamente na Escandinávia, situações de neve em Lisboa acontecem de 50 em 50 anos, e as condições não estão minimamente reunidas para que neve em Lisboa ou arredores. *Se nevar no Montejunto já será bastante bom...*



Estou a torcer para que neve de novo no Montejunto


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E mais um aguaceiro de granizo em Paços de Ferreira... é cá um barulho... LOL....


----------



## ogalo (20 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui a temperatura não pare de subir ,já estou nos 9.3ºC...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Stinger disse:


> Por aqui caiu agora um aguaceiro e pareceu que caiu agua neve ja que ficava a marca no carro



a sério??? que bom!!


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui estão *9.1ºC*, começou a descer.


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> E mais um aguaceiro de granizo em Paços de Ferreira... é cá um barulho... LOL....



Sem Dúvida, a temperatura que não sai dos 4ºC


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



squidward disse:


> Estou a torcer para que neve de novo no Montejunto



Vamos ver, vamos ver... vamos ver se se repete o Janeiro de 2006...

Para já em Sacavém:

Pressão: 1015 hpa (imaginem voltou a subir na última hora!!! Mas parece coincidir com a carta de superfície em http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs24.htm)
Temp: 10ºC (não há neve para ninguém aqui)

Fiquem bem...


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

que movimento neste forum. agora tudo calmo por Coimbra. apenas a assinalar um forte aguaceiro com um forte relampago perto da hora de jantar.venha a e o


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui 5,4. está a descer a uma média de 0,6 º/hora. Não sei se valerá a pena continuar acordado.Hum...estou a ficar cansado.Não sei não sei.


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Nas imagens de satélite mais recentes dá-me a sensação que o centro da depressão se está a deslocar para sul... que acham?


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem por aqui 8.2ºC, tudo calmo.
Boa noitada


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Bgc disse:


> Na câmara de vídeo das Estradas de Portugal é possível ver a neve a cair no cruzamento do IP4 com a A24, na saída para Chaves/Viseu (zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar).



Acabei de vir do café ... Bgc foi a melhor noticia que me podias dar ...  neve Vila pouca de aguiar ...so tenho pena da minha avó mora la para a serra da padrela ..xD


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



frederico disse:


> Nas imagens de satélite mais recentes dá-me a sensação que o centro da depressão se está a deslocar para sul... que acham?



I think so


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Aveiro uns amenos 10,1ºC e 81% HR.
Nada de especial...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boa noite
por aqui 7,5 
e a descer bem...


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alto do marão está bloqueado, mas foi um camião q se despistou, nao sei se ta la a nevar!!! Escutei agora na tsf, e realmente nao falou em neve em lisboa, mas sim neve nas serras do algarve


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



frederico disse:


> Nas imagens de satélite mais recentes dá-me a sensação que o centro da depressão se está a deslocar para sul... que acham?



Sem dúvida nenhuma! 

Já neva também ao km122, no IP4, entre Vila Real e Murça. (E.P.)


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui caiu granizo a minutos... coisa pouca...


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Antes de ir - 5ª feira promete:






By rbsmr at 2009-01-19


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boa noite por aqui começa agora a cair uns aguaceiros de neve, a temperatura actual é de 3.7ºc


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por cá a temperatura subiu  agora uns miseraveis 5,6. Estou a perder a esperança!!!


----------



## *Marta* (20 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui o céu continua com abertas!!
Eu quero é neve para não ir trabalhar amanhã!!  Vamos lá ver se o S.Pedro é meu amigo...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



spiritmind disse:


> boa noite por aqui começa agora a cair uns aguaceiros de neve, a temperatura actual é de 3.7ºc



A sério? Começou em Montalegre, já visitou Bragança e Guarda. Agora...Covilhã!!! Não sei o que faça!!!


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 01:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



frederico disse:


> Nas imagens de satélite mais recentes dá-me a sensação que o centro da depressão se está a deslocar para sul... que acham?




Neste caso  , para SE  ... confirmo. Atravessará , ao que tudo indica , o território de Portugal Continental so sentido NW - SE 

Primeiramente Minho e Douro Litoral , regiões seguintes numa 2ª fase...

Parece que vem aí dose...

Em Valongo , o vento moderado de NW .Temperatura subiu ligeiramente ao 7ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (20 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui a neve continua a cair ... ja parou de nevar e regressou agora e ja esta com alguma intensidade ..

as fotos ficam para amanha ... 


boa noite 


temp actual
0.0º


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O frio está a começar a entrar com alguma força  para além de que as células decentes tambem estão a caminhar/originar-se cada vez mais a sul.


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Os serviços meteorológicos espanhóis declaram alerta vermelho na Galiza (La Coruña, Pontevedra e Lugo) devido à agitação marítima:

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/area.asp?lang=PT&ShowDate=tomorrow&Country=ES&area=111&areaname=


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



			
				[ HD ];115206 disse:
			
		

> Neste caso  , para SE  ... confirmo. Atravessará , ao que tudo indica , o território de Portugal Continental so sentido NW - SE
> 
> Primeiramente Minho e Douro Litoral , regiões seguintes numa 2ª fase...
> 
> ...




mas também passa na grande lisboa??

Ja agora vejam este link,

vai ser algo parecido que irá acontecer no norte de portugal:


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



spiritmind disse:


> boa noite por aqui começa agora a cair uns aguaceiros de neve, a temperatura actual é de 3.7ºc




Como pode estar a cair aguaceiro de neve com 3.7ºC?? por isso o IM diz k pode nevar em qualquer parte?


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui entre Braga e Guimarães a temperatura exterior anda à volta dos 0º.

O céu está carregado de nuvens avermelhadas... No entanto além de uns ocasionais chuviscos a fruta está-se a aguentar lá em cima...

O Boris está-se a fazer rogado...

Se alguém puder falar com ele e meter uma cunha para que ele se enerve... 

E que dia 9 a estrada da Falperra esteve cortada e não me importava nada de ter mais uma manhã livre sem poder ir trabalhar... eheh..


----------



## dpaes (20 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Espero que venha algo para cá desta vez!!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Para quem tem dúvidas do que virá dou um link a confirmar aguaceiros de neve a NW da península que podem muito bem dirigir-se para cá - pelo menos norte e litoral centro.
Despeço-me, não sem antes desejar a todos os meteorologicómanos deste país bons fenómenos e que hoje acordem todos bem dispostos. Boa noite.
http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/imasup.htm


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Aristocrata disse:


> Para quem tem dúvidas do que virá dou um link a confirmar aguaceiros de neve a NW da península que podem muito bem dirigir-se para cá - pelo menos norte e litoral centro.
> Despeço-me, não sem antes desejar a todos os meteorologicómanos deste país bons fenómenos e que hoje acordem todos bem dispostos. Boa noite.
> http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/imasup.htm



Antes de Ires posta as tuas temps!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem acho que o melhor é pôr o despertador hora a hora e ir descansando e acompanhando a situação. Nem que seja em sonhos.Vou indo. Qualquer novidade...cá estarei.Boa sorte a todos.


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Gongas disse:


> Como pode estar a cair aguaceiro de neve com 3.7ºC?? por isso o IM diz k pode nevar em qualquer parte?



no ultimo evento ate esteve a nevar com 4,5ºc o que interessa e a temperatura nas capas altas da atmosfera e o efeito orográfico da zona onde me encontro sob uma encosta, o que também ajuda   neste momento não cai nada, mas a precipitação só começa a entrar mais sobre a madrugada


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Bem acho que o melhor é pôr o despertador hora a hora e ir descansando e acompanhando a situação. Nem que seja em sonhos.Vou indo. Qualquer novidade...cá estarei.Boa sorte a todos.



Eu vou fazer o mesmo! , neste momento 6,5ºC ainda longe de tudo, mas quem sabe perto de algo .

Até jáááááá!


----------



## joao paulo (20 Jan 2009 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui um pouco mais baixa a temperatura 2,8 º C e  neva...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Isto para mim está confuso hoje; a chuva vem de NW e tenho os 2 termómetros exteriores pendurados na janela e estão molhados; tenho então num deles 4,0ºC e no outro 5,5ºC; o que é certo é que durante o dia e parte da noite os valores tem andado quase sempre iguais mas por vezes sem saber porquê dão-me valores disparatados. Com tempo seco não tive este problema
Bem amanhã vou também confirmar se o pluviómetro artesanal que arranjei me dá algum valor de jeito...


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



spiritmind disse:


> no ultimo evento ate esteve a nevar com 4,5ºc o que interessa e a temperatura nas capas altas da atmosfera e o efeito orográfico da zona onde me encontro sob uma encosta, o que também ajuda   neste momento não cai nada, mas a precipitação só começa a entrar mais sobre a madrugada




OK. Saudades da Covilhã, já vão 2 anos sem ir ai. Estar na zona dos Penedos-Altos e ver aquela encosta imponente com neve é algo de inesquecível. sem dúvida uma cidade com a qual simpatizo muito.


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



joao paulo disse:


> Por aqui um pouco mais baixa a temperatura 2,8 º C e  neva...



exacto amigo conterrâneo temperatura já existe vamos ver é se temos precipitação


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GabKoost disse:


> Aqui entre Braga e Guimarães a temperatura exterior anda à volta dos 0º.
> 
> O céu está carregado de nuvens avermelhadas... No entanto além de uns ocasionais chuviscos a fruta está-se a aguentar lá em cima...
> 
> ...



0ºC e com chuviscos?? 
Aqui estão uns escaldantes 6.2ºC 
Aqui as nuvens estão negras...


----------



## PêJê (20 Jan 2009 às 01:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rbsmr disse:


> Os serviços meteorológicos espanhóis declaram alerta vermelho na Galiza (La Coruña, Pontevedra e Lugo) devido à agitação marítima:
> 
> http://www.meteoalarm.eu/area.asp?lang=PT&ShowDate=tomorrow&Country=ES&area=111&areaname=



Estranho é o facto de ao abrir o quadro do pais (Espanha) e depois o quadro regional (Galiza) passam a apenas avisos amarelos e laranjas...
Alguém sabe explicar o porque destas aparentes contradições???


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 01:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



PêJê disse:


> Estranho é o facto de ao abrir o quadro do pais (Espanha) e depois o quadro regional (Galiza) passam a apenas avisos amarelos e laranjas...
> Alguém sabe explicar o porque destas aparentes contradições???



realmente...


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Aristocrata disse:


> Isto para mim está confuso hoje; a chuva vem de NW e tenho os 2 termómetros exteriores pendurados na janela e estão molhados; tenho então num deles 4,0ºC e no outro 5,5ºC; o que é certo é que durante o dia e parte da noite os valores tem andado quase sempre iguais mas por vezes sem saber porquê dão-me valores disparatados. Com tempo seco não tive este problema
> Bem amanhã vou também confirmar se o pluviómetro artesanal que arranjei me dá algum valor de jeito...



Pois, essa tb era a minha dúvida visto que tb tenho o termometro de mercúrio molhado. sempre no 4ºC!!!


----------



## PêJê (20 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Turista disse:


> realmente...



Caso seja uma contradição, serve para ver que não é só o IM que tem dificuldade em "assimilar" tantos dados meteorológicos.
E sempre com a desculpa de existir um enorme fosso quando se fala dos recursos á disposição...


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem aqui no Porto nunca mais começa a chover a sério... pelas imagens de satélite, se a depressão continuar a vir para sul, talvez haja algo de novo, mas parece que só dentro de algumas horas...


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva com flocos minúsculos neste momento, temperatura subiu para os 1,7ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rogers disse:


> Pois, essa tb era a minha dúvida visto que tb tenho o termometro de mercúrio molhado. sempre no 4ºC!!!



Quanto aos termómetros podem dar algum desvio em relação à realidade mas o facto é que há uma tendência de estabilidade nesta fase porque um ou outro aguaceiro caiu mas practicamente sem vento. Penso que a partir das 3\4 da matina os aguaceiros vão-se sentir e o ar frio que está a noroeste vai entrar em força e depois a temperatura cai rapidamente para cerca de 1ºC - não me parece que desça disso já que o ar é sempre marítimo apesar de ser frio. Agora a convecção associada pode fazer com que caia uns "farrapos" por aqui.
Boa noite


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 01:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

vou dormir tb! Boas noites a todos!


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

agora aqui cai um granizo não tão "grosso" como o anterior...


----------



## Defender (20 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Miranda do Corvo-Coimbra começou agora a chover com alguma intensidade e de forma regular ... mas a temperatura mantém-se nos 7ºC ....


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

forte aguaceiro a pouco. agora amanha vamos ver o que isto dá


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O freemeteo da 1 ºC,Saraiva;neve em vila pouca de aguiar ...xD

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732517


----------



## *Marta* (20 Jan 2009 às 02:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Eu tou é praqui a pensar até que horas tenho de esperar para ver alguma coisa...


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 02:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> Eu tou é praqui a pensar até que horas tenho de esperar para ver alguma coisa...


x2


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2262912

Sintra  Previsao de aguaceiros em forma de neve ...sleet snow ...


----------



## Nashville (20 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

x3


----------



## Overburn (20 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pela Leziria Ribatejana neste momento estou com 8,5ºC , céu a comecar a ficar nublado e umas pequenas rajadas de vento ....

Nota-se ja uma boa descida de temperatura  

Ja nao  à  2horas ...

Vamos ver no que dá ...


----------



## *Marta* (20 Jan 2009 às 02:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começou a festa!!!


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Trancoso já tudo branquinho...basta espreitar a webcam


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 02:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Aveiro a temperatura tem vindo a baixar mesmo bastante... 7,9ºC


----------



## Almeida (20 Jan 2009 às 02:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bem por estes lados acabou de passar um aguaceiro forte com granizo á mistura ..

Temp nos 6,5 Cº


----------



## *Marta* (20 Jan 2009 às 02:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na zona baixa da cidade da Guarda, começa a nevar com mais intensidade. Começa a acumular nos vidros dos carros... Está a correr bem!! 
Dilema actual: preparo as aulas... não preparo as aulas... preparo as aulas... não preparo as aulas...


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 02:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> Dilema actual: preparo as aulas... não preparo as aulas... preparo as aulas... não preparo as aulas...



belo dilema...


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 03:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem, por aqui apesar de já se notar alguma nebulosidade a Norte e de a temperatura ter descido um pouco 9,7ºC a noite até se encontra relativamente calma. Acho que ainda vou ficar + um pouco a acompanhar a situação..e parabéns desde já aos contemplados com a neve  .


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 03:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui por Vale figueira o ceu esta limpo e estrelado, a temperatura começa agora a baixar significativamente ja se sente o frio a entrar pelos os ossos ...

Prontos isto amanha para acabar em beleza era acordar com tudo branco. 
Mas tal nao e possivel por isso.
Boa sorte aos contemplados e aproveitem ...


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2009 às 03:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



*Marta* disse:


> Na zona baixa da cidade da Guarda, começa a nevar com mais intensidade. Começa a acumular nos vidros dos carros... Está a correr bem!!
> Dilema actual: preparo as aulas... não preparo as aulas... preparo as aulas... não preparo as aulas...




Hoje, aí na tua terra bafejada , eu faria  greve.
Fora de horas. Mas fá-lo-ía...
.....


Por aqui está tudo tão perto mas nada ainda ocorre...
Algum vento, claro. 
Mas aguaceiros  escassos e insignificantes.
E ainda 9,0 º.
Amanhã (hoje) tenho almoço marcado para 40 Km para o interior e a
500 metros de altitude.
Vamos lá ver se será suficiente.


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 03:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui está tudo mesmo muito calmo...
Algum vento, mas nada de mais...


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 03:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, 4.5ºC, continua um aguaceiro desde as 3h, agora com menos intensidade. Apenas detectei chuva, apesar de estar na parte baixa da cidade.. Vou dormir, quem sabe ao acordar tenho alguma surpresa..  Pelo menos já desceram 10ºC desde a máxima de ontem (14.5ºC) e ainda irá descer mais até às 9h.

Até amanhã, e boa sorte!


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 03:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem fico-me por aqui.
A temperatura subiu um pouco... 8,4ºC... 
Boa sorte para todos e quem for contemplado, aproveite a neve


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 03:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Também está a nevar com muita intensidade por aqui, já cobriu tudo de branco. Temperatura de 0,7ºC.


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 03:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui em Pedrouços (Maia) a temperatura desceu consideravelmente, e caiu agora um aguaceiro com algum granizo. O vento começa a ficar forte.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2009 às 04:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva muito...muito...muito!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 05:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Eu acredito na neve pois são 5h e já tenho 4.5ºC.
O IM está a prever ondas de 7 a 9 metros para hoje, a norte do cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 05:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já cá estou outra vez...despois de duas horitas mal dormidas. Sigo com 2,9º e neve nem vê-la.Talvez em S.Mamede. Vou tentar lá ir.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 05:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

0,5ºC e neva com intensidade. está tudo branco também por aqui.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 05:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 05:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E cai um pouco de granizo.Parece um mini-furacão.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 05:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ilucidativo:


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Jan 2009 às 06:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem, isto por aki esta um verdadeiro temporal!!Vento fortissimo e chuva forte acompanhada de algum granizo esporádico..!Se isto continua assim e ainda pode vir melhor, entao k venha porque será épico para alguns locais, penso eu...!Tragam as pás!!!Um bom dia para todos(bem branquinho por sinal)!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 06:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem, isto por aki esta um verdadeiro temporal!!Vento fortissimo e chuva forte acompanhada de algum granizo esporádico..!Se isto continua assim e ainda pode vir melhor, entao k venha porque será épico para alguns locais, penso eu...!Tragam as pás!!!Um bom dia para todos(bem branquinho por sinal)!!!



Vê a Câmara no cruzamento IP4 A24 á pouco via-se nevar bem.

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 06:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ainda há pouco a temperatura estava nos 4.5, mas agora está nos 5.7ºC


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 06:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O IM mudou a previsão descritiva para hoje:


Previsão para 3ª Feira, 20 de Janeiro de 2009

Regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas a partir do fim da
manhã.
Aguaceiros,que serão fracos e pouco frequentes a partir do fim da
manhã, em especial em Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior.
Queda de neve nos locais acima dos 500 metros, subindo a cota para
os 800 a 1000 metros, durante a manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral e com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h
no litoral e nas terras mais altas, diminuindo gradualmente
de intensidade a partir do fim da manhã.
Descida acentuada de temperatura.

Regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu com períodos de muito nublado.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral e com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h
no litoral Oeste e nas terras mais altas, diminuindo gradualmente
de intensidade a partir do fim da manhã.
Aguaceiros fracos, em especial nas regiões do litoral Oeste, que
serão de neve, até ao início da manhã, no Alto Alentejo, nos locais
acima dos 800 metros.
Descida acentuada de temperatura.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 06:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em meia hora a temperatura subiu 0,7 º Apetece-me dizer uma asneira!!!!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 06:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Em meia hora a temperatura subiu 0,7 º Apetece-me dizer uma asneira!!!!



Também aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 06:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ao menos já desceu para os 5.4ºC.

Nova T: 5.2ºC

Já voltou a descer e está nos 4.6ºC.Só mais um pouco.
Reparei que no radar há alguma chuva continuamente a cair por aqui.Pode ser que quando amanhecer eu consiga ver a serra d'aire branca.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 06:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parece estar a nevar bem em Manteigas

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 06:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

4.3ºC.


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 07:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Muita neve em Loriga.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 07:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pelas webcams muita neve em Trancoso, Manteigas, Bragança, IP4


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 07:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A noite de hoje vai se mais fria que esta não vai?


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 07:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Muita neve em Loriga.




Bom dia pessoal.

Pode crer tclor. Muita neve já acumlada.
Neva com grande intensidade.


----------



## Teles (20 Jan 2009 às 07:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia por aqui vento forte, vai caindo algum granizo e a temperatura na casa dos 4.7


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 07:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A covilhã está cheia de neve:

http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=9


----------



## Orvalho (20 Jan 2009 às 07:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há menos frio do que o esperado a 850 hpa mas a 500 hpa está muito frio


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 07:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bons Dias!

Noite algo animada, por cá, com Aguaceiros de Granizo!!

A Temperatura Mínima desceu aos *7,1ºC*, mas não durará muito tempo!

Neste momento, _caem mais umas pedrinhas_, com 7,2ºC

Humidade nos 71%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 47,9 km/h de NNO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,6ºC/h


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 07:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bons e frescos dias companheiros! 

Por aqui tenho 4ºC, céu a parcialmente nublado e pelo que vejo já há muita neve pelo norte e centro. A webcam da Covilhã assim o diz, e a de Manteigas e as das estradas de Portugal no IP4 e Bragança, juntamente com a webcam de Trancoso!

Parabéns aos bafejados pela sorte de despertarem com tudo branquinho!


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2009 às 07:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bragança -0.1º!


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 07:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia, 
Tudo Branco!!


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 07:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Acabou de cair uma granizada aqui, bestial!
A temperatura caiu para os 5,4ºC
Queres ver que ainda neva aqui hoje?

Fotos, já a seguir...


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 07:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia

As primeiras fotos de hoje... as primeiras de muitas







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 07:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Toda o litoral de Lisboa para cima está em alerta vermelho devido à agitação marítima.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 07:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas

ALERTA VERMELHO????  

Todo o Litoral Norte e Centro está em alerta vermelho!!!! Devido à ondulação que pode atingir os 7 a 9 metros... 

Neste momento vento MUITO FORTE com rajadas. Está a caír um aguaceiro.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 07:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Manteigas está qualquer coisa!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 07:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem depois de 1a noite mal durmida. Nao registei nada de neve. Apenas alguma chuva e granizo pequeno. O que rendeu 9mm ate agora. A temperatura durante o ultimo aguaceiro foi de 3°C. Agora esta nos 2.6°C mas nao chove. A ultima previsao do IM desiludiu.


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 07:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

De minha casa:


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jan 2009 às 07:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas dias  (e que bons dias ....mas só para o pessoal do norte,e centro) sigo pelo centro de lisboa com 8c , vento moderado nw,algum desconforto temico na rua ,devido ao vento, a noite foi calma um aguaçeiro ou outro , mas a manha pareçe + animada ,estou a escrever este post.e esta a cair um valente aguaçeiro de granizo,já que não há neve.há gelo.estive a ver e hoje temos novamente muitas estradas cortadas no norte e centro, e a web cam da covilha ,dá para ter uma ideia que realmente neva bem..!!(dá para matar saudades)abraços e o pessoal do norte e centro ,que goze pela gente


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 07:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

De minha casa, devido à impossibilidade do nevoeiro:


----------



## C.R (20 Jan 2009 às 07:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia pessoal... Hora muito bem, vocês não falham... Durante a noite caíram aguaceiros companhador de granizo... E a bem pouko tempo esteve a neve, pois a neve no chao mas e muito pouko, e se nao tornar a nevar, a neve derrete-se rapidamente. O im apartir de agora aponta para a diminuiçao dos aguaceiros e k tbm seram fracos e que a cota de neve subirá até aos 1000 metros... Vos confirmais esta previsão ou a neve vai com intensidade durante o dia? Hum!!!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 07:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu "preto" a NO.


----------



## PêJê (20 Jan 2009 às 07:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> ALERTA VERMELHO????
> 
> ...



Bom dia,
Já desde sexta que os modelos previam isto, infelizmente não se enganaram...Fica aqui o ultimo registo da bóia ondografo de Leixões...e não se assustem:

_Copyright © 2009 Instituto Hidrográfico 
Data: 2009-01-20 06:34 (UTC) 
Altura significativa / 6.84 m 
Altura máxima / *11.33 m* 
Período médio / 9.2 s_ 
Sei que o limite "fisico" está nos 12m, por isso 

Por aqui cai uma velente chuvada com vento q.b. e 7,2º


----------



## PêJê (20 Jan 2009 às 07:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> de minha casa:



espectaculo...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 07:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A Granizada de há pouco fez com que a temperatura descesse aos *4,7ºC*! E é a temperatura com que estou de momento. 

Algumas fotos: (Desculpem a pouca luz...).

Estrada, depois do aguaceiro, com acumulação de gelo na berma:






Acumulação de gelo no vidro da carrinha:






Peitoral da janela:






Algum ainda na terra:


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 07:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Dentro de 1 hora envio mais umas fotos...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 07:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há pouco, caiu um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo.
A temperatura caiu para os *6,1 ºC* e tenho acumulados *4,0 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 07:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

6.2ºC----aguaceiro-----4.3ºC


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 08:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alerta Vermelho, ena pá a coisa esta grave

Bem foi uma noite de chuva, algumas ameaças de granizo, e o vento muito forte das 6:30 até as 7h até assustava tal era a sua intensidade.
Caiu a pouco um aguaceiro moderado.
Neste momento segue tranquilo, sem chuva e vento fraco e com uma temperatura de 6.8ºC (minima).


----------



## PêJê (20 Jan 2009 às 08:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Algumas contradições entre o Meteoalarm e o IM (e o estado real da coisa).

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryPT.asp?Country=PT&lang=PT&ShowDate=

Nível de alerta do estado do mar no Meteoalarm é apenas laranja... enfim...

Por aqui deixou de chover e levo 7º


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 08:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

As temperaturas ja nao vao descer mais? Ja nao é poxivel haver mais surpresas, o que tinha de acontecer, ja aconteceu? Alguem me pode esclarecer?


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 08:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E a neve continua a cair...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 08:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mantenho os 4,7ºC
O gelo ainda se mantém nas bernas e nos carros.

E vem já aí o próximo aguaceiro!

De estaminé montado!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 08:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui agora chuva com neve.


----------



## joaoj (20 Jan 2009 às 08:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia
aqui neva desde as 6 da manha


----------



## granizus (20 Jan 2009 às 08:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui no centro de Lisboa (Rua Castilho) o carro marcava às 7:55h 5º.

Nublado escuro com algumas abertas. Isto está com ar de cair granizo não tarda nada... 

Na TSF dizem que cortaram o IP4 nos dois sentidos e que neva e cai granizo em Pombal e Mealhada.

Por aqui escurece ainda mais. Vou até à janela!


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 08:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Covilhã, mais do mesmo


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 08:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Quando vai ser o pico do frio?


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 08:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



granizus disse:


> Aqui no centro de Lisboa (Rua Castilho) o carro marcava às 7:55h 5º.
> 
> Nublado escuro com algumas abertas. Isto está com ar de cair granizo não tarda nada...
> 
> ...



Como é que é possível saltar sempre por cima de Coimbra?


----------



## granizus (20 Jan 2009 às 08:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Granizo fraco, agora!


----------



## salgado (20 Jan 2009 às 08:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

No Sabugal (770m) neva há 1 ou 2 horas, agora com menos intensidade. O manto branco é semelhante ao de loriga! Estão 0º


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 08:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui neva ainda com alguma intensidade. Ate em cotas inferiores a 400m.


----------



## PêJê (20 Jan 2009 às 08:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

continua a descer ...marca por aqui 6,7 º, e muito vento.


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 08:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



iceworld disse:


> Como é que é possível saltar sempre por cima de Coimbra?




Tambem nao percebo... aqui nao vejo nada de ceu escuro... muito menos precipitação... espero que isto mude!


----------



## salgado (20 Jan 2009 às 08:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pelas imagens de satélite, parece que vai ser um dia em grande...


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 08:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bom dia

aqui esta a dhover e vento forte 

temp-4
e a uma hora a traz caiu graniso com muita força


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 08:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*







neva com grande intensidade


----------



## mMateus (20 Jan 2009 às 08:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Oleiros (Distrito de Castelo Branco) neva com alguma intensidade desde as 8 da manhã.


----------



## granizus (20 Jan 2009 às 08:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

No Freemeteo dão sleet para Montejunto para hoje e amanhã: 

Previsão Meteorológica por Hora para Serra de Montejunto, PortugalLat:39.18 Long: -9.05 Altit. Média.: 434m.  (mapa)  serviços pessoais quarta-feira 21 Jan  Mais Pormenores Hora Local Temp
°C Direcção do Vento Velocidade do vento 
Km/h Hum % Clima 
01:00 3.7 °C NNW 20 Km/h 
(4Bf) 83  Chuva ou saraiva fraca 
04:00 3.6 °C NNW 14 Km/h 
(3Bf) 85  Possibilidade de chuva ou saraiva 
07:00 4.2 °C NW 13 Km/h 
(3Bf) 88  Chuva ou saraiva fraca 
10:00 5.6 °C WNW 11 Km/h 
(2Bf) 91  Chuva fraca 
13:00 6.7 °C WNW 11 Km/h 
(2Bf) 87  Chuva fraca 
16:00 8.7 °C W 17 Km/h 
(3Bf) 77  Céu nublado 
19:00 6.9 °C SW 15 Km/h 
(3Bf) 84  Céu nublado 
22:00 7.8 °C SW 20 Km/h 
(4Bf) 85  Possibilidade de chuva


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jan 2009 às 08:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Centro de Lisboa ,mais granizo,sao aguaçeiros fracos, o vento segue moderado de nw, de salientar que a temperatura baixou em 1 hora de 8c para 6c,o céu continua muito nublado,pareçe que vem lá mais um aguaçeiro,até já


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2009 às 08:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

em lisboa Olivais a min foi de 5.5 e na louriceira estao 4.0 ja caiu granizo e na louriceira pode mesmo nevar na prox noite


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 08:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais uma nevada esta manhã.








Por agora sol e 0,2ºC.


----------



## dpaes (20 Jan 2009 às 08:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aliás, no site do freemeteo dá neve para tudo quanto é lugar....


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 08:36)

mMateus disse:


> Oleiros (Distrito de Castelo Branco) neva com alguma intensidade desde as 8 da manhã.


Aqui tambem e na Serta tambem neva segundo ouvi dizer.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 08:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui baixou para os *4,2ºC*. Com vento forte a muito forte de norte!
Passou há minutos aqui um aguaceiro de raspão. Deixou apenas algumas pedras de gelo. 

Vou aprontar-me e no próximo vou até aos 315m de altitude!


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Jan 2009 às 08:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pela Covilhã, 1,5º e neva copiosamente... Já acumula, como as imagens do spiritmind indicam! 

A que horas é que pára? Devo ir trabalhar? Posso ficar em casa? S. Pedro diz que sim!!!! 


 Até já!


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 08:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu muito nublado, 2,5ºC


----------



## mMateus (20 Jan 2009 às 08:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Aqui tambem e na Serta tambem neva segundo ouvi dizer.


´

Fez trovoada aí? ... aqui fez.


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 08:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui agora o sol é rei e senhor, ceu pouco nublado... uma autentica desilusão! temp. 3.7ºC 

estado do ceu á 10 min.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 08:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem por agora parou, vamos esperar pelo proximo aguaceiro. A temperatura desceu para 1.6 aquando da queda de neve, que comecou por ser mais chuva e passou a ser so neve e com bastante intensidade. A acumulacao era dificil porque ta tudo enxarcado.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 08:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começou a nevar intensamente agora em Viseu!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 08:52)

mMateus disse:


> ´
> 
> Fez trovoada aí? ... aqui fez.



Nao, por aqui foi so neve, pena tar tudo molhado, porque nevou bem. E ai ainda neva? acumulou alguma coisa.


----------



## mMateus (20 Jan 2009 às 08:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Nao, por aqui foi so neve, pena tar tudo molhado, porque nevou bem. E ai ainda neva? acumulou alguma coisa.



Nos telhados, árvores e carros já está a acumular ... ainda está a nevar.


----------



## Xaps (20 Jan 2009 às 08:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bom dia,

como previam na minha terra nevou e de que maneira. segundo me disseramás 22:30 já caia muita neve, infelizmente não tive a oportunidade de ver o 6º nevão este ano. por coimbro onde estou actualmente tem chuvido e por vezes o sol aparece mas por puco tempo.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 08:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom Dia!

Em Castelo Branco, está a nevar bem! Desde as 8h30!


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2009 às 08:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva no Concelho de Sátão a 500m de alt.

Travancela:







Ainda não acumulou muito, neva apenas a 25min.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 08:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E uns repolhos fresquinhos


----------



## granizus (20 Jan 2009 às 09:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa está agora céu azul, sol e nuvens só ao longe, para Este


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 09:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está a querer começar a cair granizo, mas está com pouca vontade


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 09:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

NEVA em S.MAMEDE. Acabei de vir da serra e posso vos dizer que neva a partir de uns 700 m altitude. Pena é que não chegue a cidade. Mais logo coloco as fotos. Não pude estar lá muito tempo porque entrei ao serviço agora às nove. Estava a acumular.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 09:05)

mMateus disse:


> Nos telhados, árvores e carros já está a acumular ... ainda está a nevar.



Por aqui limpou, mas para ai ainda ha bastante nublosidade. Fico a espera de mais.Mas ja foi positivo porque ja nao estava a espera.


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2009 às 09:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em carregal do Sal a 300m caiu agua neve com bastante intensidade! Não tenho temp


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 09:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A imagem de satélite:





http://www.sat24.com/sp


As DEA:





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 09:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

agora sim, cai granizo de rajada misturado com a chuva, não é seguido mas vem cada dose


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> A imagem de satélite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O melhor (pior) ainda esta para vir! Por volta das 4 5 da manha uma forte granizada! Até acordou! Agora o Sol espreita!


----------



## Orvalho (20 Jan 2009 às 09:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui á volta de Coimbra Em Poiares Miranda Lousã está tudo branco a partir de parece-me 400 e tal metros parece-me pelo que vejo da janela do meu quarto. Já vou dár uma volta


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2009 às 09:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bons dias,finalmente por aqui tivemos a neve desde 08:30 começou a cair primeiro em forma de mas passados uns minutos passou neve e bastante,neste momento já não cai mas o céu continua muito nublado quando saí de casa estava 2.1ºCmas deve vir mais pelo aspecto não tarda a cair mais


----------



## ALV72 (20 Jan 2009 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há pouco no trajecto Poiares - Coimbra, reparei que a serra da Lousã já tinha alguma neve, a temperatura indicada pelo carro foi de 4.5 até 6.5 quando entrei na cidade. De resto a pasmaceira do costume !!

Linda está Manteigas !! O que acham ?

Joao


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Loriga está um forte nevão que levou ao encerramento das escolas.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Grande Nevão. Muito parecido ao da "Helena", no primeiro dia.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (20 Jan 2009 às 09:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Por aqui tive mínima de 5.6ºC
Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e vou com 6.8ºC
Humidade 75%HR
Pressão 1014hpa
Vento 10Km/h NW


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 09:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já neva na cidade e estamos a 479 m altitude!!!


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 09:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bons dias! Por aqui aproximam-se nuvens bastantes escuras..vamos la a ver o que vai sair daqui..


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 09:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Guimarães "a montanha pariu um rato"

3º pelo caminho todo a caminho de Joane e nem um bocadinho de branco vi


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Já neva na cidade e estamos a 479 m altitude!!!



Sortudo! 

Só aí posso ir depois de almoço 

Em Elvas, no aguaceiro que caiu perto das 8h, caiu água-neve já para o fim, com 2,5ºC. Quando parecia querer solidificar, acabou! 

Eu já ía a sair da cidade, junto ao Elxadai e por isso assisti ao dito fora da zona urbana, mais algum elvense atento confirma?


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2009 às 09:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neve,
temperatura actual -0,2ºC


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

mais uma foto neste momento neva novamente bastante


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia
Que belos testemunhos já li aqui da Bóris. Por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros fortes, quando estes passavam o vento soprava também forte.

Rajada max. 66.6km/h
Temp. actual 6.2ºC
Temp. min.6.2ºC


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Gostava de saber como avançam as previsões do meteopt para esta tarde, o IM não dá indicação de queda de mais neve...




Poucos professores na escola, a seguir a um dia de greve, um dia de neve até dá jeito 




Torre de menagem a 1056 m altitude




A famosa Sé da Guarda


----------



## tdcpina (20 Jan 2009 às 09:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Meus caros,

Aqui em Fornos de Algodres (Beira Alta), neva com muita intensidade e já está tudo branco. Não sei a temperatura. Mas deve estar bastante próxima dos 0 graus.


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2009 às 09:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui a agua neve instalou-se e não quer da lugar a mais nada!!


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 09:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

neva com grande intensidade


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na Guarda continua a nevar com alguma intensidade, de salientar que desta vez a Protecção Cívil estava pronta para intervir o que permite neste momento uma circulação normal nas principais vias, vias secundárias só aconselháveis a TT.


----------



## Lince (20 Jan 2009 às 09:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Posso informar que por aqui nevou e neva por vezes com grande intensidade nos pontos mais baixos da freguesia, a sensivelmente 400-500m e a neve acomulada nesses locais ultrapassa os 5cm.
Cá pelo alto não tenho palavras para descrever 
No fim do evento fazemos contas, mas as minhas espectativas são de 40-50cm de neve.


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jan 2009 às 09:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sigo pelo centro de Lisboa,com 6c,muito vento ,chuva e granizo,béla manha até já  parabens a todos ..bonitas fotos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 09:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom Dia

Por aqui após terem passado alguns aguaceiros, eis que o sol brilha neste momento e o vento sopra fraco e estão 7.7ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,


Desilusão  no que às Temperaturas Mínimas diz respeito, registei uma mínima de 4,3ºC  (estariam previstos cerca de 0ºC )

Os aguaceiros pelos vistos também não vão chegar a "este interior" 



Sigo com 4.9ºC e 1mm  acumulado


----------



## joao paulo (20 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva com grande intensidade


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva copiosamente!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui ,alguma desilusão instalada.
Já 8.1º e algum sol com  aguaceiros ao redor.
o satélite ainda é promissor para umas boas granizadas .
Se quiser ver neve terei que fazer uns bons Kms.
Nada que não estivesse à espera.
Mas às vezes o ruído de fundo é tão intenso que deixamo-nos levar na onda.
E por falar em onda ,vou até à beira-mar .Até mais logo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui tanbem Não


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva com grande intensidade.
Só tenho pena de não ter webcam online para poder mostrar.
Espectáculo.


----------



## bewild (20 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia! Bem pelo que vejo já há uns bons registos de neve. Bem neste momento em Lisboa caiu um belo granizo.


----------



## Met (20 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Hoje de manhã quando vinha a conduzir entre Loures e Lisboa, muita chuva, vento e granizo.
Em Cascais, por agora, céu muito nublado e com abertas, com tempo bem mais calmo que em Lisboa!


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia!

Por aqui granizo e trovoada pela manhã. Neve nem vê-la (claro!) Agora não chove mas o céu mantém-se negro!

Destaque para os relatos de neve em Cernache do Bonjardim e Sertã... Passei longas temporadas no Cabeçudo (Sertã) e só apanhei sleet por lá duas vezes (a última neste inverno). A última foto de neve que tenho lá data de *1981*. Pelo que os registos desta manhã poderão ter alguma "história"


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui ,alguma desilusão instalada.
> Já 8.1º e algum sol com  aguaceiros ao redor.
> o satélite ainda é promissor para umas boas granizadas .
> Se quiser ver neve terei que fazer uns bons Kms.
> ...



É isso que aconselho a quem está perto do litoral, o espectáculo de uma ondulação até 9 m deve ser digno de se ver, com as devidas cautelas, por aqui vamo-nos regalando com a neve, nos meus 17 anos a residir na Guarda é sem dúvida um dos invernos mais produtivos em termos de nevões...


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> É isso que aconselho a quem está perto do litoral, o espectáculo de uma ondulação até 9 m deve ser digno de se ver, com as devidas cautelas, por aqui vamo-nos regalando com a neve, nos meus 17 anos a residir na Guarda é sem dúvida um dos invernos mais produtivos em termos de nevões...



Bom, por aqui ao longo dos meus 26 anos, arrisco a dizer-me que não me lembro ter nevado tanto, como este ano.
Sigo com -0,9ºC


----------



## Almeida (20 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia , por aqui minima de 5cº com muita chuva , granizo e vento 

agora , céu com poucas nuvens mas n deve tardar a encobrir novamente .. há instantes caiu um aguaceiro fraco que tinha um efeito ilusório de uma neve muito " molhada " já que este caia muito ao de leve .

Talvez ainda possam ocorrer surpresas nas serras de aire e candeeiros , nos pontos mais altos , durante o dia , noite de hje e próxima madrugada : )


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia. Como era de esperar a temperatura desce bastante quando cai um aguaceiro. Já chuveu granizo aqui, pouco, mas choveu. Está um dia escelente para tirar fotografias! 

Temp: 5.5ºC
RH: 77%


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

alguem pode aqui colocar um daqueles graficos com as cotas e as horas? um em que incluia braga por favor...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E continua....continua !|!!!Fantástico.Neva como nunca.


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> E continua....continua !|!!!Fantástico.Neva como nunca.



E umas fotos pra matar o "bicho"??? lol


----------



## C.R (20 Jan 2009 às 10:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, parece que ja se pode dar por terminada a queda de neve... Foi pouco e mal deu para acumular, acabando mesmo por derreter... O céu está parcialmente nublado e a temperatura sobe estando neste momento 2.3ºC... E vento nulo... 
Agora mesmo é esperar pela chuva na proxima quinta feira...


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2009 às 10:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já superou as minhas expectativas, definitivamente a convecção faz toda a diferença! No caminho para LX já apanhei 2 aguaceiros fortes, em que misturado com granizo caíu um bom pedaço de sleet, identificável basicamente no vidro do carro! 

Alguém da zona de Benfica, ALfragide, por aí que também tenha dado conta?
Quando voltar para casa logo ponho os vídeos, embora não sejam nada de emocionante!
A ver o que mais nos reserva o resto do dia!


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 10:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia, neva nos locais habituais, mas aquela surpresa prevista que até no litoral do Minho ia nevar esfumou-se... axo k da parte da tarde vou a Figueira da Foz ver essa ondulação de 9 metros.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rozzo disse:


> No caminho para LX já apanhei 2 aguaceiros fortes, em que misturado com granizo caíu um bom pedaço de sleet, identificável basicamente no vidro do carro!



Fui lá cima à serra da Amoreira (315m de altitude), e apanhei mais um aguaceiro de granizo.

No entanto, no final do aguaceiro caíu uma espécie de gelo em esmigalhado:





Sleet?
Não sei identificar se é gelo, água-neve ou sleet.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

rozzo disse:


> Já superou as minhas expectativas, definitivamente a convecção faz toda a diferença! No caminho para LX já apanhei 2 aguaceiros fortes, em que misturado com granizo caíu um bom pedaço de sleet, identificável basicamente no vidro do carro!
> 
> Alguém da zona de Benfica, ALfragide, por aí que também tenha dado conta?
> Quando voltar para casa logo ponho os vídeos, embora não sejam nada de emocionante!
> A ver o que mais nos reserva o resto do dia!



Confirmo!

Na zona de Benfica por volta das 9:20 tambem houve sleet aqui no carro do "je" No vidro do carro é realmente facil de identificar.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

VITAMOS posso dizer que ja nao via nevar com esta intensidade à uns 10 anos. Pena ter sido uma meia hora. E nao ter a acumulaçao desse nevao. Mas como ja quase nao me lembrava como era ver neve assim a cair ao vivo vai ficar na memoria sim este dia.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 10:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



paricusa disse:


> E umas fotos pra matar o "bicho"??? lol



Estou no trabaho (!!!???).Não tenho aqui os cabos.Mas mais logo crio o tópico sobre o terceiro nevão deste Outono-Inverno.Ah...também tenho videos fantásticos. Parou agora.Como estamos em regime de aguaceiros, ainda pode voltar a cair.Os bombeiros já sobem a serra provavelmente para desimpedir estradas. Estamos a 438 m. altitude e agarrou bem. Espectaculo !!!


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jan 2009 às 10:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

sigo pelo centro de lisboa ,agora com céu limpo,vento moderado nw/e,8c, hpa 1013, ate já


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 10:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui na Guarda chegou o sol  Será o fim?


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Subida violenta da temperatura depois do aguaceiro =( de 5.5ºC para 7.3ºC.
No entanto o mas interessante ainda está a vir!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pena foi a noite ter sido tão "quente".Teria acumulado com muita mais facilidade.


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rozzo disse:


> Já superou as minhas expectativas, definitivamente a convecção faz toda a diferença! No caminho para LX já apanhei 2 aguaceiros fortes, em que misturado com granizo caíu um bom pedaço de sleet, identificável basicamente no vidro do carro!
> 
> Alguém da zona de Benfica, ALfragide, por aí que também tenha dado conta?
> Quando voltar para casa logo ponho os vídeos, embora não sejam nada de emocionante!
> A ver o que mais nos reserva o resto do dia!







AnDré disse:


> Fui lá cima à serra da Amoreira (315m de altitude), e apanhei mais um aguaceiro de granizo.
> 
> No entanto, no final do aguaceiro caíu uma espécie de gelo em esmigalhado:
> Sleet?
> Não sei identificar se é gelo, água-neve ou sleet.






HotSpot disse:


> Confirmo!
> 
> Na zona de Benfica por volta das 9:20 tambem houve sleet aqui no carro do "je" No vidro do carro é realmente facil de identificar.





Bons registos então !!


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui, recomeça novamente alguma neve!


Onde trabalho estou a 410m, pelo que a cota actual deve andar nos 300m (água-neve) e nos 400m (começa a chuviscar e passa a neve), embora não agarre pois está tudo molhado, e o proprio floco não é seco. 

Às 8h30, quando começou a nevar 100% estava ainda em minha casa a 380m (alt). Penso que o meteograma (baseio-me no de Coimbra e Portalegre, têm um desfazamento de uns 50-100m, ex: onde a cota diz 200m, seria na realidade 250-300m)

Mas já é bom , pode ser que venha um aguaceiro mais forte!

Está bastante frio, mas não tanto como da outra vez..


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Aqui na Guarda chegou o sol  Será o fim?



Com um regime de aguaceiros...tudo pode acontecer!!!


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A imagem de satélite está muito interessante para as próximas horas, continuação de aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Venham eles.


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 10:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Com um regime de aguaceiros...tudo pode acontecer!!!



Sim, na Covilhã também abriu o tempo, o sol domina para já, vamos esperar o céu aqui pela Guarda continua com aquela cor especial dos dias de neve...


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Almada nem vê-los.. pelo - aqui na minha zona ainda não caiu um aguaceiro decente  acho que mais um vez aqui os Almadenses vão ficar a ver navios..valha-me estar perto da costa para observar a agitação marítima


----------



## Met (20 Jan 2009 às 10:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rozzo disse:


> Já superou as minhas expectativas, definitivamente a convecção faz toda a diferença! No caminho para LX já apanhei 2 aguaceiros fortes, em que misturado com granizo caíu um bom pedaço de sleet, identificável basicamente no vidro do carro!
> 
> Alguém da zona de Benfica, ALfragide, por aí que também tenha dado conta?
> Quando voltar para casa logo ponho os vídeos, embora não sejam nada de emocionante!
> A ver o que mais nos reserva o resto do dia!



Também me pareceu hoje cerca das 08h15 no Eixo N/S! 
Caiu um granizo mais forte e depois um meio derretido!!!


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 10:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

1,2ºC e continuam a cair uns flocos pequenos. É mais "voar" que cair


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 10:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui não dei por cair nada de madrugada e esta manha tem estado quase sempre sol como agora, a mínima foi de 6,1ºC e agora estão 8,1ºC...o melhor para esta zona ainda está para vir daqui a uma hora mais ou menos  sempre afundou os aguaceiros de norte para sul como disse ontem


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 10:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É impressionante a descida da temperatura nas últimas 10 horas





Era óptimo se fosse a taxa de desemprego em Portugal


----------



## C.R (20 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Quanto mais depressa falava mais depressa o tempo se alterava...
A temperatura desce, o sol desaparece e o vento sopra...
Dirigem-se para aqui muitas nuvens escuras, se fosse verao, diria que era uma grande trovoada, agora como é inverno e está um frio de raxar... o k vira dali... ja dou novidades...


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



criz0r disse:


> Almada nem vê-los.. pelo - aqui na minha zona ainda não caiu um aguaceiro decente  acho que mais um vez aqui os Almadenses vão ficar a ver navios..valha-me estar perto da costa para observar a agitação marítima



Calma crizor , o melhor vai acontecer agora , eu moro na charneca e por aqui já granizou, embora com pouca intensidade.
Vou com 9.9ºC, nunca vi uma subida tão brusca da temperatura, ainda à 1 hora e meia tinha 5.5ºC :O


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Definitivamente parou de nevar por agora.Entretanto já tivemos sol e agora parece encobrir outra vez. À hora do almoço continuo a reportagem...mas desta vez em S.Mamede.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem o Sol da o ar da sua graça. Penso mesmo que a neve esta acabada. A temperatura sobe. So um aguaceiro forte podia fazer outra surpresa, mas nao ha sinal. A cota de neve de 200m para a proxima noite ja ta fora de questao? nem preveem chuva nao é?


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui por agora o sol vai conseguindo espreitar.
A temp segue nos 6º.
Subi a 500m aqui bem perto e nos vidros dos carros era possível verificar que tinha nevado, a temperatura era de 2º e caía um sleet muito fino. 
Não dei o passeio por perdido pois vi bem perto uma raposa  muito bonita. 
Tudo isto a 14km de casa 
Mas o tempo passa e a neve este ano foge de mim como o diabo da cruz


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



iceworld disse:


> Por aqui por agora o sol vai conseguindo espreitar.
> A temp segue nos 6º.
> Subi a 500m aqui bem perto e nos vidros dos carros era possível verificar que tinha nevado, a temperatura era de 2º e caía um sleet muito fino.
> Não dei o passeio por perdido pois vi bem perto uma raposa  muito bonita.
> ...



É impressionante meu caro! Realmente a zona de Coimbra não tem sido brindada com o elemento branco, ao contrário das redondezas... e a cotas muito próximas


----------



## granizus (20 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa já tenho sol há uma boa meia hora e até parece que acabou a festa... 

Pode ser que ainda venham uns aguaceiros granizados


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia!

Por aqui, atrevo-me a dizer que foi o nevão mais fraquinho deste inverno. 

De qualquer forma, deu para conseguir algumas fotos:
















***************


----------



## rochas (20 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, aqui por Oleiros - CB, já nevou com grande intensidade, por agora sol e neve a mistura. 
Temperatura actual – 0.0º C.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Orvalho disse:


> Aqui á volta de Coimbra Em Poiares Miranda Lousã está tudo branco a partir de parece-me 400 e tal metros parece-me pelo que vejo da janela do meu quarto. Já vou dár uma volta



em arganil e coja também sabes se nevou??


----------



## Fernando (20 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Paulo H disse:


> Por aqui, recomeça novamente alguma neve!
> 
> 
> Onde trabalho estou a 410m, pelo que a cota actual deve andar nos 300m (água-neve) e nos 400m (começa a chuviscar e passa a neve), embora não agarre pois está tudo molhado, e o proprio floco não é seco.
> ...



Sendo assim, o IM, aqui tantas vezes criticado acertou quase em cheio na cota..


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há por aqui muito bons registos e fotos pessoal 

Por aqui algum granizo e chuva ao longo da madrugada com uma células bastante activas.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, estou com 9.6ºC e muito vento.


----------



## Met (20 Jan 2009 às 10:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Amigos acaba de trovesjar em Cascais!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fernando (20 Jan 2009 às 10:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Zoelae13 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por aqui, atrevo-me a dizer que foi o nevão mais fraquinho deste inverno.
> 
> ...



Este ano até nos damos ao luxo de falar em 'nevões fraquinhos'  

Se fosse noutros anos, seria o ex-líbris do inverno


----------



## Met (20 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começa a chover granizo  com força!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Almeida (20 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

começa a escurecer .. nuvens muito negras a começarem a tapar a luz do sol .. Temp nos 9cº

Entretanto deve recomeçar


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 10:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fernando disse:


> Este ano até nos damos ao luxo de falar em 'nevões fraquinhos'
> 
> Se fosse noutros anos, seria o ex-líbris do inverno



Aqui pela zona mais alta da Guarda foi equivalente ao nevão do dia 9 deste mês, mas nas cotas mais baixas penso que foi inferior.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 10:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Zoelae13 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por aqui, atrevo-me a dizer que foi o nevão mais fraquinho deste inverno.
> 
> ...



Boas fotos

Sim, tem sido fraco por aqui.

Agora sol e uns flocos maiores.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jan 2009 às 10:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por cá muitas nuvens e algumas abertas. A minima foi de 12,7ºC e às 9h estavam 13,2ºC.
Alguem sabe se perto de Braga nevou ou se vai nevar?


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 10:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui manhã com algum granizo ocasional, e há pouco parece-me ter ouvido um trovão. Temperatura bastante alta, 12 °C


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

rochas disse:


> Boas, aqui por Oleiros - CB, já nevou com grande intensidade, por agora sol e neve a mistura.
> Temperatura actual – 0.0º C.



Bem tou a ver que afinal ha pessoal aqui de perto (concelho vizinho). Ai pelo menos ja sao 2.


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há umas horas atrás na serra da amoreira parece ter havido sleet! Alguem confirma?


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguem sabe se perto de Braga nevou ou se vai nevar?



Pelo que me disseram não nevou, pelo menos até agora. E já será dificil que neve, as temperaturas estão muito altas, nos 5/6ºC.


----------



## C.R (20 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Exacto... Cá esta ela a neve
Cai com muita intencidade... e na horizontal porque é tocada a vento...
No entanto parece abrandar... K pena...
Mais uns minutos e acumulava... é pena ser em regime de aguaceiros, se ao menos fossem continuos!...
Esta a parar, nao deu para nada, só pa ver cair...
lol


----------



## vinc7e (20 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por cá muitas nuvens e algumas abertas. A minima foi de 12,7ºC e às 9h estavam 13,2ºC.
> Alguem sabe se perto de Braga nevou ou se vai nevar?




Por aqui, em gualtar, nepes lool

desta vez acho que nem no sameiro


----------



## CSOF (20 Jan 2009 às 10:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui em São João da Pesqueira, às 10:30 neva intensamente, mas não pega o manto branco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui céu completamente encoberto e voltam a cair uns flocos pequenitos.Aquele primeiro Sol derreteu parte da neve aqui na cidade.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 10:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui também já deu um pouco de sol.
Neste momento a névoa tornou a cobrir Loriga, embora não neva.


----------



## RMontanha (20 Jan 2009 às 10:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Manteigas depois de nevar com alguma intensidade durante algumas horas parou e alguns raios de sol completam um bonito postal da vila!


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Loriga, hoje. Com direito a dia de folga!!!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E + 1 a passar de raspão..


----------



## RMontanha (20 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ora aqui está o ponto da situação:


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tres trovões bastantes fortes, esta vai doer, esta negro negro vai desabar toda aqui


----------



## Met (20 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Caiu agora uma grande granizada em Cascais! Deixou carros e estrada cobertos de branco! Impressionante o tamanho de algumas pedras!!!


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Temperatura nos 5,8ºC....e nada mais para contar aqui por esta terra


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Fotos muito lindas


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

trovoada e granizo forte


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Algumas imagens do aguaceiro que deu origem a algum graupel e sleet na zona de Lisboa, e que já aqui foi referido!

Montemor-Loures (9:17)






Zona oriental de Lisboa (9:21)






Graupel na S.Amoreira (9:28)






Loures (9:33)






Benfica - Amadora (9:44)


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Enfim, boas abertas neste momento! Já deu para aperitivo.. 

Não se pode dizer que o IM tenha acertado, tanto dizem cotas nos 600m como dizem pode nevar em muitos locais.

No caso de Castelo Branco, erraram no prognostico e e até na temperatura mínima! Erraram apenas por 4ºC de diferença!! É pouca ou significativa?

Bom, mas os da AEMET também não fizeram melhor.

O que de facto correu bem (com um erro de 50-100m) foram os meteogramas colocados no forum para várias localidades (Bragança, Porto, Coimbra, Portalegre, Lisboa, Beja, Faro..)


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Met disse:


> Caiu agora uma grande granizada em Cascais! Deixou carros e estrada cobertos de branco! Impressionante o tamanho de algumas pedras!!!



Aqui vai começar agora, a chover e provavelmente a granizar


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Enfim, boas abertas neste momento! Já deu para aperitivo.. 

Não se pode dizer que o IM tenha acertado, tanto dizem cotas nos 600m como dizem pode nevar em muitos locais.

No caso de Castelo Branco, erraram no prognostico e e até na temperatura mínima! Erraram apenas por 4ºC de diferença, quando a temperatura mínima foi de 1ºC ou inferior até!! É pouca ou significativa?

Bom, mas os da AEMET também não fizeram melhor.

O que de facto correu bem (com um erro de 50-100m) foram os meteogramas colocados no forum para várias localidades (Bragança, Porto, Coimbra, Portalegre, Lisboa, Beja, Faro..)


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui vai começar agora, a chover e provavelmente a granizar



Aí vem mais uma!
9,0ºC. Estou com a máxima do dia.
Vamos lá ver até onde desce.

Vento forte de norte, e céu a escurecer rapidamente!


----------



## ct5iul (20 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA 

Temp actual 10.9ºC/ UTC 10:26
Temp ao sol: 11.4ºC/ UTC 10:26
Pressão: 1012.8Hpa - UTC 10:26
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 14.8 km/h - UTC 10:26
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar Fresco
Direção do Vento: W/ - UTC 10:26
Temperatura do vento: 8.5ºC - UTC 10:26
Humidade Relativa: 65 % - UTC 11:26
Chuva Precipitação: 42.5mm - UTC 10:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo - UTC 10:26
Altitude: 110Metros


















Neste Momento não chove mas pela ultima foto daqui a pouco vai começar a chuver


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aí fica um video de hoje em Loriga por volta das 9:15m


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Jan 2009 às 11:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



RMontanha disse:


> Em Manteigas depois de nevar com alguma intensidade durante algumas horas parou e alguns raios de sol completam um bonito postal da vila!



Estive agora a ver a webcam (weather.no.sapo.pt) e está lindo, de facto! Como ja disse anteriormente, conheço muito bem Manteigas. Trabalhei lá durante 4 anos e nem uma única vez a escola encerrou por causa da neve... aliás não houve nenhum nevão a sério nesse período de tempo
Foi depois de vir para o Alentejo que assisti a um nevão que encerrou a escola (o famoso de Janeiro de 2006, em Vila Viçosa)
Agora em Moura (eis a única vantagem de ser professor... conhecer muitos e muitos sítios diferentes!!!) está bastante vento e há pouco caiu um valente aguaceiro. Muito frio mas não tenho aqui registo de temperatura...


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E pronto..lá passou ela sem largar uma única gota..é incrivel ver os relatos de aqui perto e vê-las a passar de raspão..


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

isto deve de tar a desabar a qualquer momento, ta tudo negro


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ja parou de granizar (por enquanto), a trovoada é que continua a dar
Continua ainda muito negro


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia!
Por Paços de Ferreira (280-380metros de altitude), nada a assinalar. Nada de neve, nem durante a noite nem durante a manhã.
A registar granizo caído durante a noite. 
Enfim... a desilusão.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Nonnu (20 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui no Barreiro, ainda nem deu para aquecer, apenas uns salpicos fracos, nada de trovoada, e o vento apenas com algumas rajadazitas um pouquinho mais teimosas, nada de especial, alias o mesmo de sempre e abitual por estas bandas !!  

So para acrescentar que moro numa zona aberta e mais alta do barreiro


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 11:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui começa a querer novamente a nevar.


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pareçe que sou o unico membro com sorte na margem sul, acaba de cair um aguaceiro juntamente com algum granizo, e alguns trovões.


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

pois deves de ser Henrique aqui ameaçou e passou tudo ao lado


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Bom dia!
> Por Paços de Ferreira (280-380metros de altitude), nada a assinalar. Nada de neve, nem durante a noite nem durante a manhã.
> A registar granizo caído durante a noite.
> Enfim... a desilusão.


será que ainda há esperança para nós? talvez final tarde inicio de madrugada???

pedi aquelas tabelas com as cotas porque não sei onde encontrar mas ninguem ajudou...


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O céu ja esta a limpar, fui agora a rua e junto as paredes esta tudo cheio de montinhos de granizo (1 cm), malta do Montejunto preparem-se que vai tudo para lá, pelo menos o escuro esta a caminho


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> Pareçe que sou o unico membro com sorte na margem sul, acaba de cair um aguaceiro juntamente com algum granizo, e alguns trovões.



Eu acho que sou o + azarado..mas paciência.


----------



## Nonnu (20 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

desculpem a pergunta offtopic, mas estou farto de procurar e nao encontro...

Como se coloca o Avatar (foto no nick)

Mais uma vez desculpem la isto, mas ja tou irritado em tanto procurar heheeh


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Imagens de hoje por volta das 10:00m


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

alto, ouvi um trovão! vem ai trovoada... o ceu escuro ja se avista, vamos ver se vem ai granizada!


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

temos granizo em vfxira


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



criz0r disse:


> Eu acho que sou o + azarado..mas paciência.



Não és o único...aqui está a passar um aguaceiro ao lado, hoje não vi cair ainda nem uma pinga  detesto aguaceiros por isto


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ehhehe, ja se avista mais escuro ao longe


----------



## ppereira (20 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

tive a ver a webcam da covilhã e depois de derreter quase tudo em hora e meia, eis que recomeça a nevar.

como estão as coisas por montalegre, bragança e guarda, dá para ter um dia normal de trabalho?


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas fotos

Pena eu estar agarrado ao trabalho e não poder arrancar mais umas fotos de uns locais fenomenais aqui nas redondezas. 
Apesar de começar a nevar novamente, já muita neve derreteu...


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> temos granizo em vfxira




trovoada a serio aqui tambem em vfxira, o ceu ta negro e ta a temperatura a baixar!!!


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, por aqui tenho 0,4ºC e céu com muitas abertas excepto a NW onde há as típicas nuvens retidas. Aqui a neve ainda acumulou uns 5 cm e tem aguentado bem.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Granizo também aqui!


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

fogo, parece q ta a ficar de noite aqui em vfxira


----------



## Almeida (20 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ceu muito nublado com aguaceiros ..

Temperatura a descer : 6,7 Cº


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está a ficar escuro vem aí molho.
Temp. actual 8.7ºC


----------



## Crisogono (20 Jan 2009 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia a todos!

Belos registos, obrigado a todos os que partilharam!

Pelo Lumiar já caíram pelo menos uma 3 granizadas desde as 7.30, embora curtas.

O céu está a ficar muito negro e já se viu um relâmpago! Elas vêm ai


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Granizo também aqui!



É só ai porque aqui nada


----------



## Kaparoger (20 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



iceworld disse:


> Por aqui por agora o sol vai conseguindo espreitar.
> A temp segue nos 6º.
> Subi a 500m aqui bem perto e nos vidros dos carros era possível verificar que tinha nevado, a temperatura era de 2º e caía um sleet muito fino.
> Não dei o passeio por perdido pois vi bem perto uma raposa  muito bonita.
> ...




Amigo n me digas k visteste aki ao Roxo!! 
Ja nevou aki bastante no dia 9 e hoje de manha axo k tb, n vi pk sai ontem a noite e so voltei agora!!
Neste momento estão 4.c e com nuvens carregadas...pode ser k la para a noite caia + neve!!


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 11:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



iceworld disse:


> É só ai porque aqui nada



Aqui volta agora a gotejar fraco. O granizo demorou cerca de 1/2 minutos consistente mas sem grande intensidade... No entanto o céu mantém-se negro.

Temperatura em queda mas muito ligeira afastando para já qualquer surpresa branca.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 11:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

desculpem o off topic , mas estão a conseguir aceder as camaras do site das estradas de portugal??

Qd vou la apenas aparece o mapa e nao tenho hipotese de seleccionar nada


----------



## RMontanha (20 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Recomeçou a nevar em Manteigas!


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tão depressa falo...

Novamente a granizar agora um pouco mais intenso!


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Nao os vejo mas os oiço! Relampagos! O dia está se a tornar noite!


----------



## e315400 (20 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Grande granizada no Porto


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Tão depressa falo...
> 
> Novamente a granizar agora um pouco mais intenso!



Agora siiiimmmmm!!!!1


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia a noite nao trouxe novidades nenhumas estive aqui ate as tantas ... ja vi que isto de manha animou, em vale figueira caiuuma especia de agua neve ou sleet nao sei bem ... agr vou ate ao alto de vale figueira


----------



## bewild (20 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Sobral de Monte Agraço trovoada e granizo em quantidade, isso já vinha para Lisboa e que estou aqui à janela e isto está muito calmo.


----------



## Almeida (20 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ao olhar para algumas zonas da serra d' Aire a chuva q lá cai vista de longe tem um aspecto meio branco ..  poderá ser alguma coisa ?

a temp ond vivo mais ou menos a 100 metros de altitude é cerca de 6cº


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na Guarda continua a nevar, mas desta vez sem intensidade suficiente para acumular, para além disso está tudo muito molhado resultado da neve que derreteu por causa da aberta de sol de quase uma hora.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 11:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui depois de uma manha até calma relativamente ao vento, neste momento sopra forte, não tenho valores aqui, mas deve rondar os 50km/h.
Granizo em Coimbra também quero


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nonnu disse:


> desculpem a pergunta offtopic, mas estou farto de procurar e nao encontro...
> 
> Como se coloca o Avatar (foto no nick)
> 
> Mais uma vez desculpem la isto, mas ja tou irritado em tanto procurar heheeh



Painel de Controle  Editar Avatar
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/usercp.php


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



e315400 disse:


> Grande granizada no Porto



oh vizinho granizada intensa e já contabilizados 4 relâmpagos, todos aqui bem perto






[/URL][/IMG]


Não haverá neve por aqui, mas o branco também aparece.
E temperatura em queda 5,6º.


----------



## C.R (20 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Agora para estragar o cenário.... O sol!..
Não ha condições!...


----------



## godzila (20 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia ainda não vim aqui hoje porque tem estado a nevar bastante.
E tive aqui a tirar umas fotos.
Agora está a derreter tudo pás pelo que eu estou a ver ainda vou ter mais neve por aqui

temos as estradas todas cortadas


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



bewild disse:


> Em Sobral de Monte Agraço trovoada e granizo em quantidade, isso já vinha para Lisboa e que estou aqui à janela e isto está muito calmo.



deve estar lindo ai pa esses ladose vem pa cá ( lis)
é pena que eu só vou para ai na 5ª
psenso que deviamos postar as fotos num topico propio para melhor visualização


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> será que ainda há esperança para nós? talvez final tarde inicio de madrugada???
> 
> pedi aquelas tabelas com as cotas porque não sei onde encontrar mas ninguem ajudou...



Perdi mesmo a esperança... Aqui em Paços, só cai uma chuvazita... Mas... ... não descarto a possibilidade de nevar momentaneamente durante a noite... ... isso não é assim tão pouco comum pela nossa zona... mas, não acumulará...


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

tinha 9.5ºc as 11 e meia em dez minutos tenho 4.5 e tenho trovoada


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



godzila disse:


> Bom dia ainda não vim aqui hoje porque tem estado a nevar bastante.
> E tive aqui a tirar umas fotos.
> Agora está a derreter tudo pás pelo que eu estou a ver ainda vou ter mais neve por aqui
> 
> temos as estradas todas cortadas



Em que zona estás?


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Viseu reporta muita neve de manhã cedo mas agora népias!

Contudo reparei que em cerca de dez minutos o termómetro desceu quase dois graus??!!!

Estava com 2,8ºC ás 11h40 e agora tenho 1ºC..bizarro!

Será que vem mais neve ai??

silknet


----------



## Paulo Santos (20 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui em Leça da Palmeira mar bastante agitado, aguaceiro recente de granizo e horizonte bastante escuro para o lado do mar. Boas notícias para os amigos do interior, não?
Actualmente com 9ºC.

Deixo-vos uma foto elucidativa tirada do quentinho da minha sala...


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom, por aqui a neve está a conservar-se...


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vitamos qual temperatura em Coimbra?? pode cair algum aguaceiro de neve??


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui sol,sol e + sol.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ouvi o primeiro trovão do dia, embora tenha sido longe.
Mas vem aí qualquer coisa.

Está mesmo a ficar escuro.
9,7ºC. Vento forte de NO.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ja tinha perguntado, mas acho que ninguem respondeu. E como ja vi mais pessoas esperançadas no futuro. O cenario/previsoes de neve para este final de tarde e noite a partir dos 200metros como dizia ontem o IM, ja nao é possivel? Verdade?


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal, tromba de água no mar direccão foz!!!!vou ver se ponho fotos!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vá lá...aleluia.... cai agua-neve em Paços neste momento!!


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Dupla tromba!!


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há prob de nevar ate que horas?
Alguém me pode responder?


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alguém zona foz que confirme, estão 3 trombas sobre o mar!! da minha casa não apanho tudo!


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Recomeçou a nevar fortemente em Viseu...Afinal a queda da temperatura tinha mesmo a ver...


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

àgua-neve em paços - temp 3.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> Dupla tromba!!



Fantástico  disfruta o evento e tira fotos se puderes


----------



## Debaser (20 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chuva, algum granizo e trovoada em Sines.
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

quem quiser ver o mar veja o beachcam.pt
as probabilidades de queda de neve no interio sao bem grandes podendo cais á cota 0 de noite e durante aguaceiros mais fortes.
no litoral a cota pode descer aos 200-400mts de noite ou em grandes aguaceiros.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Há prob de nevar ate que horas?
> Alguém me pode responder?




ate março vai estar sempre a nevar


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Ja tinha perguntado, mas acho que ninguem respondeu. E como ja vi mais pessoas esperançadas no futuro. O cenario/previsoes de neve para este final de tarde e noite a partir dos 200metros como dizia ontem o IM, ja nao é possivel? Verdade?



Segundo o IM, já não será nada provável... ..


----------



## Bruno (20 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,


Por aqui o céu está quase preto, o vento muito forte, e já contabilizei 6 relâmpagos  a NW!
não os ouvi porque estou dentro do escritório.

Aproveitem que isto hoje está a


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alguem sabe onde posso ver as descargas electricas sem ser no site do IM?


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> Alguém zona foz que confirme, estão 3 trombas sobre o mar!! da minha casa não apanho tudo!



Conseguiste fotografar ?
*Membros do Porto, vejam se conseguem registar em fotografia ou video !*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui tá a ficar negro, vai desabar o céu  já trovejou.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas

Por aqui já não chove desde as 10:30h, e trovoadas nada.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> Alguém zona foz que confirme, estão 3 trombas sobre o mar!! da minha casa não apanho tudo!



Vives na Foz? Eu apesar de viver em Portalegre, sou do Porto.Os meu pais vivem na Foz. Vou ai uma vez por mês.Vê lá se mandas fotos. Falei com a minha irmã e diz que ai tb está frescote. Eu aqui com neve e voçês ai com trombas de água.nunca tive a oportunidade de ver alguma. Boa sorte.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rogers disse:


> àgua-neve em paços - temp 3.5ºC



Estamos sempre em cima do assunto... registamos o facto quase ao mesmo tempo. lol


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal venham todos para loures  que LOUCURA de granizo que tá a cair. Acumula que é uma coisa parva e a trovoada 
Logo posto um video do que ta a passar-se neste preciso momento


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui esta a passar a este de mim um aguaceiro assustador com raios...

9,3ºC e rajada agora de  53,3km/h


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

11:30	 - 11.1ºC
Agora - 8.1ºC e a descer 

Vento forte com rajada máxima de 62,7 km/h


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Estamos sempre em cima do assunto... registamos o facto quase ao mesmo tempo. lol



Este inverno ficará na memória!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rogers disse:


> Este inverno ficará na memória!



Pois ficará!  
De qualquer das formas, confesso que contava com muito mais deste "Boris".


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Perdi mesmo a esperança... Aqui em Paços, só cai uma chuvazita... Mas... ... não descarto a possibilidade de nevar momentaneamente durante a noite... ... isso não é assim tão pouco comum pela nossa zona... mas, não acumulará...



Bem perto , em Valongo , também não ponho de lado essa hipotese de ver uns "farrapos" ao final do dia de hoje . Claro que não acumulará , mas sempre daria para o registo histórico ... 2 dias com queda de neve , num intervalo de 11 dias .  

As ultimas imagens de satélite que nos chegam , são muito interessantes para as proximas 12h 

Aguaceiros ( moderados ) de granizo , alternados com alguns mais fracos , caracterizaram a manhã de Valongo . Registo também 2 momentos em que a trovoada se fez notar.

Por aqui agora , céu carregado e temperatura nos *6.0ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui agora ceu mt nubado e so chove mesmo, tambem com 6.4C, rico 1.5C que fizes-te nevar.


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

*Repito o apelo*, que as páginas voam no tópico:




Snifa disse:


> Alguém zona foz que confirme, estão 3 trombas sobre o mar!! da minha casa não apanho tudo!




*Membros do Porto, vejam se conseguem registar em fotografia ou video !*


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estava com 10,2ºC, agora estou com 8,2ºC
O vento está muito forte de norte.

Já vi 3 relâmpagos, e ouvi 2 trovões à maneira.
Começou agora a granizar.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Se realmente forem 3 trombas de água é digno de registo.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> Alguém zona foz que confirme, *estão 3 trombas sobre o mar*!! da minha casa não apanho tudo!



 Isso é no mínimo invulgar!!! 

Espero que tu ou alguém aí no Porto consigam fotografar esse momento único!  
Eu fico à espera dessas fotos históricas!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

webcam leça palmeira (perto da foz) http://www.leca-weather.com:8080/

tempo fantástico!!!


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal que granizada e trovoada que tou a apanhar agora


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O Nimbostrato não está a beira do mar?


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

TA LINDO!!!! 
Traz mais "Bóris"


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um trovão espetaculo, viva o aquecimento global que nos brinda com tempo à antiga


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A neve começa a cair agora com a mesma intensidade que caiu às 7 da matina, mesmo em cima da hora do almoço, bela molha
Sempre vai dar para tirar mais umas fotos


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz







Cheguei a ver 3 funis ao mesmo tempo!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg espetaculo!


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

As imagens do mar revoltoso dessa web cam fazem-me lembrar o início de um furacão


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está a começar a chover por aqui mas é fraco, T.Actual: 9.2ºC


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que foto 

aqui ta a escurecer, vamos la a ver o que me espera


----------



## godzila (20 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

eu sou de pampilhosa da serra


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sinceramente, eu esperava um pouquinho mais...principalmente durante o dia, mas receio que não volte a nevar em Bragança...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ena ena rajada de 69.5 km/h e muito granizo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que espectáculo


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem palavras..Simplesmente fantástico


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG  LINDOOOOOOO
Aqui nao tenho nada disso mas ta a cair um granizo com uma intensidade brutal e com um tamanho um bocado grande mesmo
Trovoada ta a começar a intensificar


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sem dúvida espectacular... têm de haver mais fotos desse fenómeno...

O IM já considera de novo a possibilidade de neve amanhã de manhã:

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 21 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu em geral muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente pouco
nublado nas regiões do Sul.
Aguaceiros, em especial no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro, que
serão neve acima dos 500 metros subindo a cota para 1200 metros
durante o dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral e rodando para sudoeste no final
do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 45 km/h) de noroeste,
rodando para sudoeste no final do dia.
Descida da temperatura mínima e subida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 7 a 9 m, diminuindo para 5 a
6 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 12/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2,5 a 3,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantástico!
Parabéns!


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Uau, que foto espectacular!   

Muitos Parabéns *Snifa*! 

Queremos mais fotos...


----------



## Bruno (20 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui o granizo quando bate na janela não salta, vai escorrendo (parece que as pedras de granizo se partem e vão escorrendo com a água) 

Não faço qualquer ideia de qual é a temperatura que está na rua

abraços


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


Altamente!!!!!!!!  Pena não dar para ver tudo.


Por cá NADA ACONTECE...apenas a temperatura vai subindo, 6,8ºC agora


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Acabou de cair uma carga de granizo que acumulou nos carros...mas uma duvida o granizo não cola a roupa pois não??é que isto agarrava a roupa


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 12:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui neva um pouquito...
Pode ser que venha mais.

Que acham?


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 12:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal célula gigante aproxima-se. O vento sopra cada vez mais forte. Está de noite aqui!!!!  

Vamos lá ver o que é que me calha...


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jan 2009 às 12:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Granizada forte em Loures!  Trovoada  vento muito forte


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fabuloso e eu que não estou ai. Com respeito á neve, mas esse acontecimento é facto bem mais raro do que nevar aqui!!! Parabéns!!!


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal o granizo nao ta a derreter e é como os users dizem ele cola aos vidros da janela 
Será.........
A temperatura na ultima hora nao tou a brincar mas desceu quase 3ºC


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Por aqui neva um pouquito...
> Pode ser que venha mais.
> 
> Que acham?



Aqui pela Guarda começa a acumular de novo, o freemeteo indica neve para hoje durante o dia De certeza que voltará a cair mais por Loriga também


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui ta a ficar de noite e ja começou a chover


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Pessoal célula gigante aproxima-se. O vento sopra cada vez mais forte. Está de noite aqui!!!!
> 
> Vamos lá ver o que é que me calha...



Vamos lá ver se é desta que somos contemplados com qualquer coisinha..


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E continua a cair mesmo com chuva fraca...não salta como o granizo escorre pelos vidros dos carros


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal o granizo nao ta a derreter e é como os users dizem ele cola aos vidros da janela
> Será.........
> A temperatura na ultima hora nao tou a brincar mas desceu quase 3ºC



Então pode ser Sleet. É esperar mais uns minutos para chegar aqui


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

*Snifa!!*
Que foto espectacular!!!

Por aqui agora é mais chuva que granizo.
Temperatura nos 6,6ºC.

O *Diogo.lis.vpa *está ano topo de vale Figueira e relata de lá granizo, chuva e muito frio.


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ja fiz o post ha meia hora quando começou a granizar e nao derreteu quase nada o que acumulou nos carros e no chão


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Então pode ser Sleet. É esperar mais uns minutos para chegar aqui




Confirmo... parece mesmo sleet!


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começou a chover e a temperatura desce a pique.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começou a chover agora com vento forte.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Gongas disse:


> Vitamos qual temperatura em Coimbra?? pode cair algum aguaceiro de neve??



à pouco rondava os 8 graus! É muito difícil mas nestas situações não arrisco a dizer já que não!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui o granizo já lá vai, levei com uma pedra na testa até vi estrelas, o vento trazia-a a uma velocidade estrondosa  rajadas de 60 e 70 km/h, neste momento apenas aguaceiros.


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal qual a diferença entre sleet e granizo?


----------



## DMartins (20 Jan 2009 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui a montanha pariu um rato.
Chuva, frio, mas neve... nem vê-la.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (20 Jan 2009 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que foto espéctaculo boris, parabens, aqui por leiria tirnado uma ou duas granizadas durante a noite, nao se passa nada que nao seja um normal dia de inverno, vou aproveitar a hora de almoço pa ver o mar da praia da Vieira


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Isto acumulava aqui nos carros com muita facilidade e não caia com a força do granizo ela mais lento a cair não fazia barulho como o granizo, alem de como disse colava na roupa e escorria pelos vidros dos carros sem saltas


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Omg tenho de ir trabalhar  
Mas não quero


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Jodamensil disse:


> Ja fiz o post ha meia hora quando começou a granizar e nao derreteu quase nada o que acumulou nos carros e no chão



Consegues ver o alto de Montachique (>400m de altitude)?
O *diogo.lis.vpa* que está no alto de vale de Figueira diz que consegue ver algo esbranquiçado no alto. Deve ser acumulação de granizo. Mas está sem máquina.
Consegues ver alguma coisa?


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Que valente "granizada" por aqui (ja mete fotos, quando isto aclamar)

Também, se ouvi um trovao 

A temepratura vai em queda *5,8ºC*
Continua a chover

Snifa, a tua foto e espectacular


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parebens pela foto! UM ESPECTACULO! que inveja nao estar ai!


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

sleet é agua neve????


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia!
Parabens aos contemplados, tanto pela neve, como pelo granizo, como pelas trombas d'água...
Hoje estou enfiado no gabinete, mas aqui no aeroporto de Lisboa há pouco caiu um aguaceiro de granizo fortíssimo, e depois veio outro de chuva muito forte também.
Não sei a temperatura, mas os meus colegas dizem que está muito frio.
Daqui a pouco já coloco dados.
Grandes fotos que têm estado a ser postadas, somos uma comunidade de artistas


----------



## granizus (20 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Grande foto SNIFA!!

Parabéns

Aqui no centro de Lisboa a temperatura desceu muito (sem sensor de momento) e parece ter caído algum sleet


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Às 12 horas:


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Dá perfeitamente para notar minúsculos salpicos de neve por entre a chuva.. que bonito


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Rajadas de vento fortíssimo neste momento. Está tudo a voar 

Já passou por aqui um chapéu de chuva a voar...


----------



## C.R (20 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem, isto hoje.... agora 1.7ºC e neva, mas parece ser de pouca dura...


----------



## DMartins (20 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Correcção:

Há neve em Guimarães, no monte da Penha a 600m de altitude.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Grande SNIFA
Por aqui as rajadas têm sido muito fortes, estou ancioso para ver valores agora na hora do almoço, mas devem andar na casa dos 70km/h.


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Rajadas de vento fortíssimo neste momento. Está tudo a voar
> 
> Já passou por aqui um chapéu de chuva a voar...



Aqui em Loures acalmou! Vou ver se passo no cabeço de montachique! te já


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> sleet é agua neve????



Existem muitas dúvidas (diria até polémica) sobre essa questão, mas geralmente quando alguém diz sleet aqui refere-se  ao termo geralmente utilizado para água neve.

Snifa grande foto! um apanhado que faz o sonho de qualquer apaixonado por meteorologia! Fantástico!


----------



## Fernando (20 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa Snifa!

Os meus colegas de trabalho ficaram todos OMFG com a foto...

Estou esperançado que o Nimbostratus traga fotos...


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sleet: Rain and snow mixed, particularly in countries where British English is spoken

fonte : wikipedia


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Confirmo: acabou de caír granizo, pedras pequeninas, mais ou menos com três milímetros de diâmetro. Assim que caíram desfizeram-se logo.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não me digam que foi só isto ? Mau Maria...


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Agora tiveram mais sorte que eu, que nem trovão nem granizo nem nada... somente chuva batida a vento =\.
Sigo com 8.2ºC


----------



## Defender (20 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não acontece nada por aqui .... está um dia como outro qualquer de Inverno      .....

Temperatura em Miranda do Corvo = 8º C


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Penso que dá para ver nos vidros  ;D


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Correcção:
> 
> Há neve em Guimarães, no monte da Penha a 600m de altitude.



e haverá margem para sonhar com queda de neve mais "abaixo"? passei agora na via rapida em frente á Agip e estava 3,5º com sol aberto... o seu esse, continua carregado


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Continua a cair chuva/neve que começa a limpar tudo o que tinha sido acumulado desde a manhã


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fantkboy disse:


> Aqui em Loures acalmou! Vou ver se passo no cabeço de montachique! te já



Passa, passa!
Lá deve ter acumulado bastante granizo!

E entretanto a webcam de Leça da Palmeira  continua a mostrar um céu bem negro.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal Setubalense e que tal irem dar uma voltinha á Arrábida? Penso que nem mesmo o facto de estar lado a lado com o Oceano Atlântico poderá evitar uma possível queda de neve por ai dado o frio em altura.


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parabéns pela foto Snifa! 

Bragança está completamente rodeada de nuvens mas sobre a cidade o céu está praticamente limpo...  A temperatura é de 1,5ºC, a ver se as nuvens avançam sobre a cidade porque quase parece que existe uma barreira a impedi-las.

A neve desta noite:


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*









6,7ºC


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Loriga está completamente isolada:


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ja choveu e bem por aqui infelizmente nada de trovoada nem granizo, aguardemos


----------



## DMartins (20 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> e haverá margem para sonhar com queda de neve mais "abaixo"? passei agora na via rapida em frente á Agip e estava 3,5º com sol aberto... o seu esse, continua carregado



Vamos ver durante a tarde...
VAmos não, que trabalho e só saio às 17h 

Mas vou lá logo.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura desceu bastante depois desta queda de granizo.


----------



## RMontanha (20 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Volta a nevar com MUITA intensidade em Manteigas e volta a acumular!


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

recomeça a nevar.


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas fotos amarusp, este evento por ai é mesmo pra recordar! 
Até dá frio só de ver!


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Loriga está completamente isolada:



Parece que estamos na Suiça


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

estou tão frustrado que até escrevi ceu com s

será que alguém me pode dizer onde se encontram os mapas com as cotas e as horas...

já é a terceira vez que peço


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sabem o que eu acho isto está a preparar tudo para o dia 29\1\2009 Nevar em todo o pais


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A webcam de Trancoso apresenta um céu assustador 
Aposto que volta a ficar tudo branco não tarda


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Loriga está completamente isolada:



Precisamente. Bonitas fotos.
Tenho pena de não conseguir sair da minha rua... Neste momento só a pé...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Recomeça a nevar na Covilhã às 12:58...Pelo menos na zona alta!
http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Jan 2009 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva de novo com muita intensidade...


----------



## Defender (20 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Será que ainda posso ter alguma esperança de queda de neve na zona de Miranda do Corvo - Coimbra?   

Acho que tenho de ir tirar umas fotos à Serra da Lousã ....


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Hora de almoço, passeio a pé até a casa e oportunidade de tirar mais algumas fotos.

Até já


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O *Fantkboy* relata que não há nada no cabeço de Montachique (408m de altitude). 
Perguntou num café, e lá disseram-lhe que caiu uma forte granizada, que se seguiu de chuva. Chuva essa que acabou por levar todo o granizo que tinha caído.

Por aqui a temperatura está nos 6,8ºC.
O vento mantém-se forte. O sol vai agora espreitando


*Off-Topic: Estou espantado com os enviados especiais meteoPT!*


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> estou tão frustrado que até escrevi ceu com s
> 
> será que alguém me pode dizer onde se encontram os mapas com as cotas e as horas...
> 
> já é a terceira vez que peço



Se calhar ainda não respondeu porque estão no sitio mais obvio:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...-do-tempo-modelos-janeiro-2009-a-2857-54.html


----------



## Snow (20 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui amigos um dia de Inverno normal.

Este evento é muito estranho, porque as condições climatéricas alternam a cada minuto. 

Acho que não podemos prever cotas de neve, nem situações de chuva mais intensa.

O que nos resta fazer é esperar que as coisas ocorram.

Grande Inverno este sem dúvida.

Abraço a todos


----------



## jpc (20 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá a todos!
Nevou em Viseu durante a noite, sem acumular.
Fiz Viseu-Lamego às 7h30m com muita dificuldade (muita, muita neve naA24). 
Neste momento em Lamego neva Há cerca de 2 horas. Acho que hoje nâo vou conseguir voltar para Viseu.

Abraço
                           jpc


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> A temperatura desceu bastante depois desta queda de granizo.



Tinha 12ºC antes do aguaceiro, depois fiquei com 7.7ºC, sim porque aqui só chuveu .


----------



## Almeida (20 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

5,6 cº e a descer  .. chove


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ate tem bombeiros da zona de lisboa no alto de espinho marao


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O meu filho telefonou-me relatando o que se passava .
Pensei denunciar aqui na hora mas desconfiei   se ele não andava a ver filmes em demasia.
Obrigado Snifa por me tirares as dúvidas e repores a minha confiança no meu filho.
E é por estas  situações que a Meteorologia tem mais encanto...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A Protecção civil passou se  chamou os bombeiros de alverca para o alto de espinho 

Protecção civil prevenida Vale por  duas xD


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



PedroNTSantos disse:


> Recomeça a nevar na Covilhã às 12:58...Pelo menos na zona alta!
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/



É impressão minha ou na covilha derreteu toda? Pelo menos atraves da webcamara vê-se quase nada de neve, embora agora neva com intensidade


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 5.3ºC, ceu nublado, regime de aguaceiros fracos de granizo...
Só espero que a precipitação esperada para madrugada de sexta para sabado não desiluda como a de hoje...


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Amigos ELA CHEGOU EM FORÇA!!!

Nunca vi igual em Viseu!

NEVA!!!!!E de que maneira!!!

Vou tentar colocar fotos!

Silknet

Temp: 0,8ºC


----------



## Filipe (20 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa tarde! por aqui nevou bastante durante a noite. apesar do sol ter espreitado durante toda a manhã, ainde se pode ver alguma neve... agora o tempo fechou e parece que vai nevar novamente. Vamos lá ver...


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Fantásticas fotos, quer a do Snifa, quer a do AnDré. Para quem vive no interior, os fenómenos meteorológicos ligados ao mar exercem uma enorme atracção.
Aqui por Loriga há muita neve, conforme mostram as fotos publicadas pelo meu conterrêneo Amarusp, mas há largos minutos que neva outra vez com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

em Coimbra tudo calmo desde as 11.30h.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva com grande intensidade em loriga


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estão a ver como a paciência compensa?... 

Eu disse-vos que era preciso muita paciência para a festa chegar em força... E aí têm 

Aos que moram em zonas onde está tudo calmo, tenham calma também, pois ainda vem lá mais...


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui esta Célula foi apenas e por si só aparência..3 a 4minutos de vento forte alguma chuva á mistura e pouco +  e continuo a ver navios...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Silknet disse:


> Amigos ELA CHEGOU EM FORÇA!!!
> 
> Nunca vi igual em Viseu!
> 
> ...



É verdade.
Ainda há minutos estava tudo limpo.
E agora está tudo assim:





Webcam de Viseu


Em Castro Daire também já há bastante neve. E fica a 600m de altitude.
Imagino a terra dos meus pais a 1000m ou a Gralheira a 1200m de altitude.

Aldeias isoladas pela... 6ª vez? Acho que já lhe perdi a conta


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 13:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



> É impressão minha ou na covilha derreteu toda? Pelo menos atraves da webcamara vê-se quase nada de neve, embora agora neva com intensidade



Sou da Covilhã mas estou no Algarve, onde trabalho. Só estou na Covilhã em certos fins-de-semana.

E por isso vejo o que todos podem observar pela webcam do Spiritmind.
Tenho esperança que esta neve reponhao branco que o sol da manhã derreteu...

P.S. - Se souber de alguma neve no topo de Monchique vou lá tirar umas fotos...Pela temperatura em Albufeira, não me admirava que caíssem uns flocos. Sempre são quase 1 000 m de altitude!


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 13:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento céu a limpar, vento moderado e bastante frio à mistura.


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (20 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá amigos.
Após longa ausência (online) deste fórum, aqui vai o meu singelo contributo fotográfico da granizada que caiu por volta das 12.30
S. Caetano - Vilar do Paraíso - V.N.de Gaia


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jan 2009 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardes ,aqui pelo centro de lisboa 8c,vento moderado nw/w,pressão 1013 hpa ,estavel a algum tempo,e a chuva parou
 parabens a todos pelas fotos ,que aqui não se passa nada de tarde vou trabalhar para a zona de loures e frielas ainda estava tentado a subir ao cabeço de montachique      vamos lá ver !!até ja .e parabens por esses registos fantásticos obrigado por partilharem conosco


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Afinal esta noite ainda podem haver surpresas ou ja nao???


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Que grande nevao que agora continua a cair...
Já coloco alguns vídeos.


----------



## Filipe (20 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui já neva novamente... tenho de ir a Vilar Formoso... vou levar a máquina...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

nós aqui em Bragança temos um problema crónico com a precipitação...


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Amigos como carregar as fotos???


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Neve em Loriga - 20/1/2009*

Continua a nevar bem


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (20 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já que estou com a mão no teclado.. um pikeno bídeo


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem o Acardoso relata que às 7h da matina estava tudo branquinho aqui na zona (e eu a dormir) de uma queda muito intensa de granizo.
O meu cunhado à 20 minutos relata queda de neve em Oliveira de Azemeis, disse que foi durante pouco tempo, mas nevou.
Oliveira deverá estar a 200 m, há alguem de Oliveira de Azemeis que confirme isto?

Temp.actual 7.8ºC


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

é a loucura!!!


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Uma foto de há poucos minutos. A neve tem uma altura de 11 cm.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

eu ontem falei em trombas de água o lightning wizard indicava forte turbolencia para a zona costeira


----------



## joao paulo (20 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Brutal, simplesmente brutal,  há muitos anos,  desde 91  que não via caír aqui por baixo tanta neve...acumulação nas estradas não é muita, tirando as partes habitacionais da Vila mais altas (cerca dos 950 mts), onde as estradas rurais já se encontram intransitáveis desde a madrugada


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Silknet disse:


> Amigos como carregar as fotos???



Vê aqui: Como inserir imagens no fórum

E tira muitas fotos ao evento.

Pelo que vejo na webcam do centro da cidade, tudo está a ficar branquinho.





Em Manteigas também volta a nevar e a acumular nos telhados:






Por aqui volta a escurecer...
8,2ºC


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Uma foto de há poucos minutos. A neve tem uma altura de 11 cm.




Parece que está mt próximo do nevao de 29 de Novembro em termos de acumulacao... Nao acha?

Loriga com neve (Tópico de Loriga)


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Finalmente elas voltaram!! As Trovoadas 

Que saudades!!!


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

hoje está a ser um dia e tanto com neve trovoada e trombas de água à mistura malta da zona costeira estejam atentos


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

*Re: Neve em Loriga - 20/1/2009*

Agora parou de nevar. Continua nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Manhã marcada por bastantes Aguaceiros de Granizo, e até alguma Saraiva!!

A Temperatura mantém-se baixa, estando nos *7,6ºC* actualmente!

Está a chover de novo...

Humidade nos 71%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 31,7 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,7ºC/h


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa tarde,

Por aqui têm caído alguns aguaceiros fortes, alguns deles com granizo.
O vento sopra moderado e dá uma sensação térmica de muito frio!
Vamos ver como corre a tarde.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Disseram-me agora que nevava bem em Castelo Branco.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



impressive!!!


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui está um dia de Primavera, nada de mais, não chove, estão boas abertas, mais uma depressão que é uma decepção por aqui.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Loriga está completamente isolada:



Lindíssimo!!!!


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Parece que está mt próximo do nevao de 29 de Novembro em termos de acumulacao... Nao acha?



Sim, pelo menos a altura da neve é idêntica à registada entre 29 de Novembro e 1 de Dezembro. 

Já nevou bem mais que em muitos outros lugares, lamentavelmente a comunicação social faz a cobertura sempre nos mesmos sítios (Alto de Espinho, Bragança e pouco mais)


----------



## WhiteHope (20 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Hoje concretizou-se um pouco do meu sonho!! Nevou (falsamente, ou seja, muito granizo e gelo que parece neve no fim de contas) em Alcobaça!!! 

Perto do 12:30 / 13:00h trovejou imenso, faltou a luz, grandes relâmpagos, chuva forte e depois veio o granizo/gelo/neve 

Foi expectacular!!! 

P.S: Excelente essa foto do Porto!


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Onde está o tópico dos suícidios? quero lá ir desabafar outra vez, odeio o sul


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem pelo radar da para ver um forte aguaceiro a N/NE de lisboa a vir para sul


----------



## WhiteHope (20 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Bem pelo radar da para ver um forte aguaceiro a N/NE de lisboa a vir para sul



Foi o que atingiu a minha zona!! 

É mesmo forte ;P

Se repararem no radar do IM, o centro dessa "mini-tempestade" é em Alcobaça!


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O céu está negro para o lado de Lisboa, e parece-me ja ter ouvido trovoada!!
11.2ºC, após uma mínima de 7.3ºC


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

olá desde ontem á noite
então thunderboy nevou aí na serra de aire ou não ??
aqui em tomar ao almoço fazia uma chuvinha que só lhe faltava a temperatura baixar 6 ou 7 graus pois o meu term. marcava 8.4
enfim
 que raio de terra esta que eu adoro onde "no paza nada"
sortudos
muito sortudos 
e que inveja do pessoal lá do norte 
cum camandro
só neve
e para mim bastava
4 floquitos e meio
garfel


----------



## Met (20 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Acaba de trovejar e cair uma enorme granizada tocada a vento forte aqui por Cascais!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aguaceiro Forte de Granizo!! A Minha varanda está Linda!! E Troveja!!

Temperatura nos *5,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



trepkos disse:


> Onde está o tópico dos suícidios? quero lá ir desabafar outra vez, odeio o sul



Penso que no máximo duas horas e tens ai a bombar


----------



## flunitrazepam (20 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas 
São Domingos de Rana: trovoada e granizo forte


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Fantástico! Neva novamente desde há  meia hora! Que bom.. Agora vou ao castelo ver como estão as condições a 489m.


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Penso que no máximo duas horas e tens ai a bombar



Se vier uma trovoada que não passe ao lado, fico contente


----------



## WhiteHope (20 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em relação ao Alerta Vermelho para a costa (Ondulação) na Nazaré durante a noite o mar chegou à marginal (estrada a beira da praia) e o mar já recuou um pouco, mas, mesmo assim, está muito mais à frente do normal..

E as ondas são enormes.


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

adorei o teu comentario trepkos
afinal quase me sinto tb assim
mas tá excelente  mesmo
ainda tou a rir

que se passa com o meteocovilhã que não abre caneco


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GARFEL disse:


> adorei o teu comentario trepkos
> afinal quase me sinto tb assim
> mas tá excelente  mesmo
> ainda tou a rir
> ...



Estas depressões todas que vieram desde Setembro, a mim nunca me deram nada de especial, nem trovoadas nem nada.


----------



## Snowflake (20 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Forte granizada com acumulação e trovoada neste momento


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Várias descargas eléctricas aqui na zona, aguaceiros torrenciais com granizo e alarmes a tocar por todo o lado. Mas os aguaceiros são muito fugazes.


----------



## NorthWind (20 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



trepkos disse:


> Onde está o tópico dos suícidios? quero lá ir desabafar outra vez, odeio o sul




Vá lá, calma...temos sempre o consolo da zona de Portalegre!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

GARFEL nevou aqui, a 40km da cidade de Tomar.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Continua a nevar copiosamente na Covilhã, informação via sms da minha irmã.

O "meteocovilha.com" foi abaixo mas a imagem está disponível em:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/webcam-covilha


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Nelas começou a nevar por volta das 13h00 e continua...cheguei agora de la e nevava bastante..
Nelas está a 400m de altitude...
Se aqui pelo Carregal não acontecer nada, por volta das 4h passo por la outra vez.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui sigo com 5.3ºC e chuva. Há cerca de 1 hora ocorreu uma forte granizada, que deixou tudo branco. Ainda resta algum do granizo lá fora, uma pessoa desatenta facilmente consideraria neve à primeira vista.


----------



## PêJê (20 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Imagens de hoje por volta das 10:00m


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

* Sim senhor, caiu agora mesmo um Senhor trovão aqui.
Valeu pelo susto, não estava nada á espera. Forte, encerdocedor, divinal. Quase que não tenho palavras.
Há muito que não ouvia nenhum assim.*


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Temperaturas a esta hora no norte de Lisboa e após mais uma granizada e um trovão:
Odivelas: 5,6ºC
Queluz: 5,6ºC
Mira-Sintra: 6,8ºC apesar de ter chegado também aos 5,6ºC durante a granizada!

Vou com 7,6mm acumulados. Só neste último aguaceiro foram 2,2mm.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento cai neve com intensidade. A continuar assim até começa a agarrar-se, pelo menos aqui no castelo! Que frio.. Lindo!!


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está noite aqui... Ja estou de máquina a postos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardesestava haver que não era hoje que entrava no forum só para dizer que está novamente a cair há mais 20m em forma de neve com uma temperatura que têm vindo descer actual 2.1ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Fui a S.Mamede e havia bastante neve.Cenário belissimo!!! Uma ventania que quase me trazia cá a baixa á cidade.Logo á noite meto as fotos.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vou com 8,2ºC espero que esse aguaceiro venha direito aqui e não seja de raspão como o da hora de almoço...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui caiu um forte aguaceiro, a temperatura caiu para os 5.6ºC neste momento, e está bastante vento.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alguém perto da zona do C.Grande?
Mais um forte aguaceiro este com muito granizo e bocados enormes de "sleet" a bombardear os carros! 

Agora acalmou e só chove fraco..


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Disseram-me agora que nevava bem em Castelo Branco.



Recebi há pouco a informação de que em Alcains , 10 Kms a Norte , o cenário era identico. 

De manhã , a neve também caiu , mas sem acumular...

As imagens de satélite - pela Sat24 , por exemplo- prometem ... pelo menos para a proxima hora 

Para acompanhar...


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Fui a S.Mamede e havia bastante neve.Cenário belissimo!!! Uma ventania que quase me trazia cá a baixa á cidade.Logo á noite meto as fotos.



Eu sinceramente não sei o que fazer, estou em Estremoz e não sei ao certo se vá para casa ou para o "gandaio" à procura da snow 

Mais do que apenas ver neve, gosto sim é de a ver cair! 

Vamos ver ainda me dá na mona e vou mais a norte, Covilhã ou Castelo Branco .



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande foto, isso sim hoje marca a diferença toda!


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

http://www.meteocovilha.com/ novamente online


----------



## GFVB (20 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É com cada aguaceiro de granizo por aqui que nem vos conto. Vento e trovoada com fartura!


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

TROVOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Permitam-me o comentário frustrado... mas...

É que até em Lisboa há mais risco de começar a nevar do que aqui! Sendo que a cotas não muito elevadas neva a poucos km daqui!

E eu pergunto... Que mal fez Coimbra? 

Tudo calmo por aqui como se deduz... e é assim a meteorologia!


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



PedroNTSantos disse:


> Continua a nevar copiosamente na Covilhã, informação via sms da minha irmã.
> 
> O "meteocovilha.com" foi abaixo mas a imagem está disponível em:
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/webcam-covilha




Já está bom o site Meteocovilha
http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Snifa que foto espectacular!! Devias enviá-la para a SIC porque eles estão a mostrar fotos do temporal por todo o país no final do jornal.

Anyway, por aqui a chuva parou neste momento, mas já caiu imensa, incluindo granizo.

A máxima foi de 12,9ºC, registada no início da madrugada, antes da temperatura começar descer rapidamente. 
A mínima foi de 7,4ºC. Agora durante a tarde ja tive 8,5ºC, mas agora estão apenas 8,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu a ficar negro a vir de norte


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui escureceu, lá vem mais um chuvisco


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

não se passa nada por coimbra, a minha namorada diz k em Viseu tem nevado bastante com os telhados branquinhos e eu a ter de estar a trabalhar


----------



## PDias (20 Jan 2009 às 14:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Temperaturas a esta hora no norte de Lisboa e após mais uma granizada e um trovão:
> Odivelas: 5,6ºC
> Queluz: 5,6ºC
> Mira-Sintra: 6,8ºC apesar de ter chegado também aos 5,6ºC durante a granizada!
> ...



Boa tarde, não estou em casa, estou no trabalho em Santa Iria de Azoia, mas a minha mulher relatou-me que estão agora 5,1ºC, e que na última granizada desceu até aos 3,2ºC.


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande registo sim sra.!!!!


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



PDias disse:


> Boa tarde, não estou em casa, estou no trabalho em Santa Iria de Azoia, mas a minha mulher relatou-me que estão agora 5,1ºC, e que na última granizada desceu até aos 3,2ºC.



Aqui a temperatura chegou mesmo a tocar nos *5,3ºC*.
Os pingos finais do aguaceiro, já eram praticamente só gelo.
Pena ter caído muita água ao inicio, se não ainda daria para ter acumulado gelo na estrada.

Agora, e já com sol a temperatura começou a subir.
5,5ºC de momento. O que não deixa de ser notório, uma vez que são 14:30!


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem o céu mete respeito o que ai vem


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui na Zona de Lisboa a hora de ponta é agora à tarde, cota mais baixa. Até às 20H podem acontecer surpresas embora não acredite muito. Talvez nas serras, olhos bem abertos


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura caiu dos 10ºC para os 6.3ºC logo após o aguaceiro de granizo e trovoada...
Não deu para fotos de relâmpagos, apenas se ouviu o trovão...


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Deixam lá não é só Coimbra, por aqui a 40km de distância tmbém tem passado tudo ao lado, só o vento se tem sentido. 
Neste momento o céu está negro, há esperança


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui a trovoada e granzio levou a temp. a baixar até aos *5.2ºC*  (quase tanto como no pseudo-evento de neve na madrugada de 10 de janeiro) antes a temp. estava nos 9ºC. 

Agora recupera e está nos *7.2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

6.3º que, por sinal, é a mínima do dia, às 14h30...


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui por LX anda mais animado que esperava.. Mas pena que agora à tarde vão começar a fugir os aguaceiros...


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Continua a escurecer, deixa lá ver no que isto dá, ou arrumo já a 'loja' em relação ao Boris.


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Loriga 0,2ºC de Temperatura a neve parou, vou tentar tirar mais umas fotos.


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Grande nevão na região centro! 

Por aqui as malditas nuvens, como sempre, retidas nos sistemas montanhosos a NW 

Temperatura de 1,7ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Granizo até que enfim Aí está ele a cair.
Uns ficam felizes com a neve, eu já me contento com isto


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> Por aqui as malditas nuvens, como sempre, retidas nos sistemas montanhosos a NW



É preciso ter lata. Barriga cheia é o que é ....


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui no campo grande ( lisboa) aguaceiros fortes e esporadicos acompanhados de vento e granizoé demais


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jpmartins disse:


> Granizo até que enfim Aí está ele a cair.
> Uns ficam felizes com a neve, eu já me contento com isto



Quem não tem cão, caça com gato... é como nós por aqui...


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E outros sem nada, hoje tou mesmo frustado/zangado com este 'Boris'.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> É preciso ter lata. Barriga cheia é o que é ....



De facto...Bem dito...


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Trovoadaaaaa :d


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ya, o granizo para nós é quase como a neve


----------



## NorthWind (20 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> TROVOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




Será que há possibilidade de ela vir para Lisboa? 

Por acaso ia uma trovoadazita , já há algum tempo que nao ouço uma


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por cá volta a nevar !!!! Nunca pensei!!! Fantástico.


----------



## *Marta* (20 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na zona baixa da Guarda, temos neve fraquita de vez em quando! Acumula nos carros e pouco mais!!
Sou uma privilegiada de folga forçada, uma vez que as escolas fecharam (a minha incluída), portanto, dentro de minutos, 4x4 e máquina em punho!!


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



NorthWind disse:


> Será que há possibilidade de ela vir para Lisboa?
> 
> Por acaso ia uma trovoadazita , já há algum tempo que nao ouço uma



Creio que ela tenha vindo de Lisboa, pelo menos a formação nebulosa veio de NO, pensei que tivesse passado por aí..


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A Célula já passou, e o Sol já brilha de novo... A Temperatura sobe, estando nos 7,4ºC, actualmente!

O Aguaceiro de há pouco largou *1,1mm* (Grande parte em Granizo)


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

a celula ja ta a ir pra setubal, miguel prepara te que eu tou a ver tudo negro


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Carregal do Sal também já com Neve!


----------



## Kaparoger (20 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Permitam-me o comentário frustrado... mas...
> 
> É que até em Lisboa há mais risco de começar a nevar do que aqui! Sendo que a cotas não muito elevadas neva a poucos km daqui!
> 
> ...




Tou a 12 km de coimbra, 505m e neste momento estão 3ºc.
De manha nevou um pouco.
Ta a ficar escuro neste momento.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui está o resultado do último aguaceiro









Esta nuvem vai descarregar neve para o pessoal de Coimbra


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva intensamente, outra vez!!

Mas ainda não pega..


Bemm.. ta um frio lá em cima no Castelo... Um ventinho frio , mas é linda a vista sobre a cidade!

Já mereciamos..

PS: Estão 2ºC segundo IM às 14h!!


----------



## NorthWind (20 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Creio que ela tenha vindo de Lisboa, pelo menos a formação nebulosa veio de NO, pensei que tivesse passado por aí..



Aqui pelo menos onde estou (centro-Amoreiras) não passou nada. O céu está pouco nublado.  


Grande país este com as suas variaçoes , por vezes de poucos quilómetros!


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Kaparoger disse:


> Tou a 12 km de coimbra, 505m e neste momento estão 3ºc.
> De manha nevou um pouco.
> Ta a ficar escuro neste momento.



Aveleira ou Roxo?


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> A temperatura caiu dos 10ºC para os 6.3ºC logo após o aguaceiro de granizo e trovoada...
> Não deu para fotos de relâmpagos, apenas se ouviu o trovão...



Vi 3 relâmpagos.  Ouvi uns 5 trovões. Nada mau. 

Molhei-me todo e molhei a máquina fotográfica mas valeu a pena.  Tá tudo registado em vídeo, excepto os relampagos


----------



## Orvalho (20 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Permitam-me o comentário frustrado... mas...
> 
> É que até em Lisboa há mais risco de começar a nevar do que aqui! Sendo que a cotas não muito elevadas neva a poucos km daqui!
> 
> ...





Vitamos estive hoje de manhã na Serra de Vila Nova em Miranda e havia muita neve, a neve estava no chão a partir da cota 500m, sem todo-o-terreno não arrisquei subir mais alto que 750m.
Por volta das 12:30 hora no regresso a casa registavam-se 5º na Lousã(vila) e em Poiares, na Lousã cairam flocos de neve derretida que se esborrachavam contra o vidro do carro, uns minutos depois ainda na Lousã descarregou sob a forma de Granizo, pedras bem redondas.
Amanhã há hipóteses para Coimbra uma vez que o IM prevê uma mínima de
2º, se houver precipitação...hoje esta a never em Castelo Branco com 2º devido ao frio intenso a 500hpa


----------



## Silvia (20 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Forte aguaceiro de granizo em Lagoa (Algarve)


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tenho a mínima a esta hora *5,5ºC* caiu algum granizo no inicio mas depois foi apenas muita chuva. agora chuva fraca


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ligeiro aguaceiro por aqui! Adeus Bóris que não deixas saudades.


----------



## RMira (20 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardes,

Parece que em Setúbal a temperatura deu um enorme trambolhão e continua a descer!


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está tudo calmo agora. Céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas e vento fraco. Está ainda mais frio, depois de ter passado a trovoada. 

Desde Setembro do ano passado que não via um relâmpago sequer... Esta trovoada foi de dia mas valeu bem a pena, deu para matar saudades. 

E pronto já ganhei o dia...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Tenho a mínima a esta hora *5,5ºC* caiu algum granizo no inicio mas depois foi apenas muita chuva. agora chuva fraca



Tal e qual como aqui... Também trovejou em Setúbal?


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura está a descer bem 7.2ºC.


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

eu so ouvi um trovãozito e foi la longe, vamos la a ver se ainda vem la algo avisto escuro a vir de lisboa


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

logo a noite ainda vamos ter sleet em vfxira!!!!!!

que venha ela numa celula perdida


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva copiosamente na Covilhã...

http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=9

..mais uma vez.


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Finalmente as nuvens conseguiram transpor as barreiras montanhosas! 

Neva neste momento com muito vento, tanto que cai praticamente na horizontal.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Tal e qual como aqui... Também trovejou em Setúbal?



Sim dois ou três trovões...agora já passou mas a temperatura ainda é de 5,5ºC este aguaceiro rendeu 1,1mm o que faz um total hoje de 2,1mm, a rajada máxima foi de 54,1km/h N


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui o sol já espreita, e a temperatura já ronda os 9ºC


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

tenho um familiar a trabalhar na zona na serra dos candeeiros da parte oeste e nao neva, nem nevou, so sleet.

aqui por volta da hora de almoço caiu sleet
pode ser que venha esta noite!!!!

Por aqui, tirando o sleet que ja falei, o que tem caido é sempre em granizo!!!!!!!


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva outra vez com grande intensidade...


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Orvalho disse:


> Vitamos estive hoje de manhã na Serra de Vila Nova em Miranda e havia muita neve, a neve estava no chão a partir da cota 500m, sem todo-o-terreno não arrisquei subir mais alto que 750m.
> Por volta das 12:30 hora no regresso a casa registavam-se 5º na Lousã(vila) e em Poiares, na Lousã cairam flocos de neve derretida que se esborrachavam contra o vidro do carro, uns minutos depois ainda na Lousã descarregou sob a forma de Granizo, pedras bem redondas.
> Amanhã há hipóteses para Coimbra uma vez que o IM prevê uma mínima de
> 2º, se houver precipitação...hoje esta a never em Castelo Branco com 2º devido ao frio intenso a 500hpa



Sim, mas com o avançar do tempo, as hipóteses diminuem devido ao facto de estar precisamente menos frio em altitude, embora as temperaturas à superfície possam ainda baixar um pouco. O limite de situação é, a meu ver, este fim de tarde... Estamos no vai ou racha


----------



## *Marta* (20 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Recomeça a nevar na Guarda.


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Neva copiosamente na Covilhã...
> 
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=9
> 
> ..mais uma vez.



e eu trancado no trabalho


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

*Re: Neve em Loriga - 20/1/2009*

Continua a nevar com grande intensidade...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Também neva em Manteigas:





---------------

Por aqui o céu voltou a encobrir.
A temperatura ainda não foi além dos 6,6ºC desde o último aguaceiro.


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ESTA A NEVAR EM MONTEMOR


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



spiritmind disse:


> e eu trancado no trabalho




Desse modo realmente é chato.. Eu por causa da neve não pude ir trabalhar...


----------



## RMira (20 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Fantástico! Parabéns a Montemor...

Foi lá que vi neve cair pela 1ª e única vez...fica linda de branco!


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



trepkos disse:


> ESTA A NEVAR EM MONTEMOR



Tanto chorou....assim é mais um que não precisa de afogar as magoas.


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



trepkos disse:


> ESTA A NEVAR EM MONTEMOR



Há fotos ?


----------



## tiagom (20 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

acho que o Bóris se esqueceu de passar na cidade-berço. . .
Cá está um dia normalíssimo de inverno.. não se passa nada - de manhã, uns meros aguaceiros, e agora sol e mais sol  Parece que temos uma barreira que impede as nuvens..


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Por Loriga 0,2ºC de Temperatura a neve parou, vou tentar tirar mais umas fotos.



Espero que não tenhas ficado soterrado, entretanto... Está a cair mais um nevão! Enormes farrapos!
É pena que algumas zonas do país não tenham pelo menos "direito" a alguma!


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



trepkos disse:


> ESTA A NEVAR EM MONTEMOR



Não será sleet?? esta manha aqui em Setúbal caiu Sleet e olhando para os carros parecia neve para os menos entendidos


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Desse modo realmente é chato.. Eu por causa da neve não pude ir trabalhar...



pois menos um dia de ordenado


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Impressionante o nevão que está a cair neste momento!! 

Temperatura em forte queda, 1,0ºC agora.


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

quero ir pro norte


----------



## RMira (20 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> Impressionante o nevão que está a cair neste momento!!
> 
> Temperatura em forte queda, 1,0ºC agora.




Parece que chorar é o que está a dar


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



spiritmind disse:


> pois menos um dia de ordenado



Podes crer. Mas também sempre é bom ver neve...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> Impressionante o nevão que está a cair neste momento!!
> 
> Temperatura em forte queda, 1,0ºC agora.



Finalmente, não? Por cá na mesma...de tarde foram apenas 5 min.


----------



## Fernando (20 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> Impressionante o nevão que está a cair neste momento!!
> 
> Temperatura em forte queda, 1,0ºC agora.



O meu pai está em Bragança e mandou-me agora uma mensagem: 'Nunca na minha vida vi nevar assim em tantos anos a viver em Bragança... "

Venham daí essas fotos.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mirones disse:


> Parece que chorar é o que está a dar



Aqui não cai neve, não se admite, como é possível. Estou prestes a ir ao Chill Out. a ver se resulta


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um Aguaceiro de Granizo/Saraiva, por aqui!!

Temperatura nos 7,7ºC, a descer!


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mocha disse:


> quero ir pro norte



Nao vale a pena. Basta ficares aqui pela Beira Alta. (LORIGA)


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É cada farrapo....


----------



## RMira (20 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Aqui não cai neve, não se admite, como é possível. Estou prestes a ir ao Chill Out. a ver se resulta



Com 8,4º tens de pedir com muito mais empenho HotSpot 

Assim não levas nada!

Por Lisboa vem ai outro aguaceiro....escuro muito escuro na Av. Liberdade...


----------



## pedrorod (20 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem por aqui o Bóris tem sido pouco generoso, sem granizo, sem neve, nada


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

qualquer dia vou pra aí mudo me de vez 
mas um fim de semana la pro mes que vem sou capaz de ir ate a serra


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neve forte também em Nogueira (zona Sul da cidade).


----------



## Fernando (20 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mirones disse:


> Com 8,4º tens de pedir com muito mais empenho HotSpot
> 
> Assim não levas nada!
> 
> Por Lisboa vem ai outro aguaceiro....escuro muito escuro na Av. Liberdade...



Aqui pela Fundação Gulbenkian parece que anoiteceu !!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fernando disse:


> O meu pai está em Bragança e mandou-me agora uma mensagem: 'Nunca na minha vida vi nevar assim em tantos anos a viver em Bragança... "
> 
> Venham daí essas fotos.



Também te digo...a forma como nevou aqui de manha foi impressionante.Nem numa vez em que fiquei preso nas Penhas da Saúde dois dias, nevava assim. Por cá..os flocos eram enormes, com aspecto pesadissimo e com grande intensidade.Foi fantástico.


----------



## PDias (20 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Espero que não tenhas ficado soterrado, entretanto... Está a cair mais um nevão! Enormes farrapos!
> *É pena que algumas zonas do país não tenham pelo menos "direito" a alguma*!



É verdade *tclor*, e eu que queria tanto que nevasse aqui, já não digo como aí (isso para mim era a loucura), mas que viesse alguma coisa branca de interessante para a zona de Montejunto.
Aqui no trabalho em Santa Iria de Azoia volta outra vez a ficar muito escuro e recomeça a chover.


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Kaparoger (20 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Sim, mas com o avançar do tempo, as hipóteses diminuem devido ao facto de estar precisamente menos frio em altitude, embora as temperaturas à superfície possam ainda baixar um pouco. O limite de situação é, a meu ver, este fim de tarde... Estamos no vai ou racha






Começa a nevar (ainda pouco) aki perto de coimbra. Estão neste momento 1.7ºc


----------



## Xaps (20 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Coimbra começou a escurecer, estava um ceu espetacular, começou a cair granizo e nada mais, agora por fim acalmou... não vai ser deste que vou ver cair neve em Coimbra, mas não faz mal que no fim de semana quando chegar a Cabeceiras ainda posso ver um pouco de neve . pessoal será que ainda irá cair mais neve até ao fim de semana?


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva assim, aqui no centro da cidade....















***************


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*







[/URL][/IMG]

Sem mais comentários...


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Kaparoger disse:


> Começa a nevar (ainda pouco) aki perto de coimbra. Estão neste momento 1.7ºc



Mais exactamente onde??


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A célula passou ao lado, na serra de monfurado é que deve estar a nevar bem, eram uns flocos grandes, que caíam no vidro do carro, vinha junto com chuva, quando sai para tirar fotos, a chuva parou, a célula foi ao lado, o carro marcava 3 graus quando saí de casa e já estava no fim, quero que venham trovoadas agora 

O meu carro agora marcava 4,5 graus.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um vídeo do nevao em Loriga...


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


>



isto hoje é so postais, cada foto mais espetacular, continuem a vir muitas


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Eu falo por mim, neste momentos dá vontade de estar na net a partilhar estes momentos, dá vontade de ir para a rua, estar neste sitio e naquele, mas ali é que deve ser espectacular, ir de carro o ir a pé.É uma alegria enorme, uma ansiedade.Quero estar em todo o lado ao mesmo tempo. Captar todos os cenários.É incrivel a sensação!!!


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

 

Não passa nada por este lado .










Os gajos do Obama devem ter instalado por cá algum perímetro de segurança


----------



## flunitrazepam (20 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois de umas abertas caiu novamente uma granizada...  ... e voltaram as abertas...


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Durante alguns minutos além de cair intensamente com muito vento, era com flocos enormes, até fiquei de boca aberta... 

Agora os flocos já são menores mas continua a cair bem.











Infelizmente não cheguei a apanhar esse momento dos flocos enormes. Temperatura de 0,0ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (20 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fernando disse:


> O meu pai está em Bragança e mandou-me agora uma mensagem: 'Nunca na minha vida vi nevar assim em tantos anos a viver em Bragança... "
> 
> Venham daí essas fotos.



Ah valentes cumulonimbos


----------



## Kaparoger (20 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



iceworld disse:


> Mais exactamente onde??





Conheces o Roxo??

Agora parou pk começou a descobrir o sol!!


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Kaparoger disse:


> Conheces o Roxo??
> 
> Agora parou pk começou a descobrir o sol!!



Claro que sim!!!
Roxo e Aveleira são os locais que costumo visitar nestes dias.
Paisagens magníficas.


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui está ela passar ao lado, direcção sul/sudeste, direcção serra de Monfurado.


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

neste momento tenho uma celula mesmo aqui por cima da cidade, vamos la ver se cai algo mais condensado


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Orvalho disse:


> Vitamos estive hoje de manhã na Serra de Vila Nova em Miranda e havia muita neve, a neve estava no chão a partir da cota 500m, sem todo-o-terreno não arrisquei subir mais alto que 750m.
> Por volta das 12:30 hora no regresso a casa registavam-se 5º na Lousã(vila) e em Poiares, na Lousã cairam flocos de neve derretida que se esborrachavam contra o vidro do carro, uns minutos depois ainda na Lousã descarregou sob a forma de Granizo, pedras bem redondas.
> Amanhã há hipóteses para Coimbra uma vez que o IM prevê uma mínima de
> 2º, se houver precipitação...hoje esta a never em Castelo Branco com 2º devido ao frio intenso a 500hpa



Confimo o que o Orvalho e o Vitamos referiram, também estive no local cerca das 08H30 e na localidade de Souravas  - Miranda do Corvo nevava, apesar de ser com intensidade fraca e a neve acomulada dava entender que estava a derreter (Na minha estação foi pouco depois das 08H00 que obteve a temperatura mínima de 5,1º).
Neste momento a cota onde ainda se encontra neve é pelos 800 mt e resgisto neste momento 8,1º.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já parou de nevar..

Aproveito para enviar algumas fotos, a qualidade não é boa (telemovel), mas fica a neve, apesar de não ter agarrado, em virtude de ter chovido durante a noite:












Corrigi os link. HotSpot


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 15:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui caiu há 5minutos uma granizada. 
Mas uma senhora granizada.

Já coloco as fotos daqui a pouco.

De momento estão *5,1ºC*. Ainda mais frio do que no aguaceiro anterior.
E foram mais 2,6mm de precipitação! Estes quase só em granizo!

Vou com 10,4mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2009 às 15:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

caio agora um violento aguaceiro e....vi uns flocosestou á cota 100mts no campo grande em lis


----------



## Kaparoger (20 Jan 2009 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



iceworld disse:


> Claro que sim!!!
> Roxo e Aveleira são os locais que costumo visitar nestes dias.
> Paisagens magníficas.





Es de onde exactamente??
No roxo estamos a 505 m.
no dia 9 nevou bem praki, hoje parece k ja tava a pegar mas o sol descobriu um pouco!!
Vamos vo k acontece!!


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



stormy disse:


> caio agora um violento aguaceiro e....vi uns flocosestou á cota 100mts no campo grande em lis



Boas noticias! já vejo a vir mais um grande escuro a caminho 

7,6ºC


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Quero mais uma célula para ver mais uns flocos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

o boris que va a sua vidinha que aqui foi um pesadelo nada de especial!!!

8ºc


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já não bebo mais nada hoje, tou na zona de Santos e nem uma chuvinha caiu, o pessoal o Campo Grande até granizo teve! :S


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parece que em termos de neve o «Bóris» já deu o que tinha a dar aqui por estas bandas, ficamos à espera da tão esperada chuva em grandes quantidades


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> o boris que va a sua vidinha que aqui foi um pesadelo nada de especial!!!
> 
> 8ºc



Realmente na nossa zona e Minho foi uma perfeita desilusão


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

e pronto la caiu um pouco de granizo


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui em Paços SOL!!! E vejo tudo (cumulus) passar-nos ao lado!


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Após um aguaceiro moderado e em cerca de 5 minutos, a temperatura desceu dos 8,1º para os 6,7º... revela bem o frio em altitude.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Parece que em termos de neve o «Bóris» já deu o que tinha a dar aqui por estas bandas, ficamos à espera da tão esperada chuva em grandes quantidades



Pois é.Pelas imagens de satélite nota-se que há muito menos nebulosidade, menos concentrada e com têndencia a dissipar-se mal chega a terra.Agora apenas um aguaceiro ou fraquito e disperso. A não ser que haja surpresas.Não acredito muito.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2009 às 15:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Eu aqui por Lisboa (Marquês de Pombal) no trabalho, ainda não vi nada de especial. 

Nem trovoadas, nem granizo, nem sleet!  (mais um bocadinho e vou àquele tópico...)

Tenho estado atento, sempre que chove vou á janela, mas não há nada de especial, só uns aguaceiros fracos, com algum vento à mistura e acompanhado de decida de temperatura!


----------



## José C (20 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá
Aqui em Loures a chuva, a baixa temperatura (de momento: 8 ºC) e o sol tem aparecido pouquíssimas vezes; vento moderado a forte e por vezes algumas rajadas, alguma trovoada e não podia esquecer a queda de granizo sobretudo por volta das 12 horas.
Estou na expectativa de algo mais grandioso, talvez nevar, o que seria fantástico!
Já aconteceu no Inverno anterior…
Pelo menos a junção parece propícia a que tal suceda; talvez a temperatura desça mais um pouco durante esta fase que se prevê pelas próximas 24 horas!


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Viseu viu a cerca de uma hora atrás o fim de um grande nevão. Pelo menos por enquanto, se não cair mais hoje (espero eu que caia!)...

Entretanto surgiu o Sol e começou a derreter alguma coisita, mas está a aguentar-se porque acumulou bastante...

No entretanto, está a começar a nublar outra vez e a temperatura que estava  já nos 2,5ºC, desceu para 1,2ºC em poucos minutos...isto está muito estranho hoje...Será mais neve que ai vem?


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 15:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Atenção a Braga nos próximos dias, quinta-feira, noite de 6ª para Sábado e Domingo muita precipitação junta...


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*












*Obrigado, Hotspot*


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jan 2009 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> o boris que va a sua vidinha que aqui foi um pesadelo nada de especial!!!
> 
> 8ºc






Nem me fales nesse "Bóris" 


Temperatura 5,7ºC...Wind Chill 2,4ºC  é o que me resta aproveitar


----------



## Hawk (20 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Algumas imagens da Covilhã. Há cerca de 20 minutos nevava assim:








O resultado final:








Foi um espectáculo inesquecível e, apesar de não nos podermos queixar, fica sempre aquela pena por não durar mais umas horas. Talvez numa próxima vez.


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Eu também sem ser uns flocos que caíram não vi nada de mais deste bóris.


----------



## NorthWind (20 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fernando disse:


> Aqui pela Fundação Gulbenkian parece que anoiteceu !!



Que raio de nuvens! 

Aqui nas Amoreiras o céu está pouco nublado...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E continua o sol por aqui com 9,1ºC...


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Este aguaceiro que continua é a prova de que o ar frio aos poucos nos vai deixando. Já não teve granizo e a temperatura já não baixou como nos outros aguaceiros...6,8ºC, vento fraco e chuva moderada


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Este aguaceiro que continua é a prova de que o ar frio aos poucos nos vai deixando. Já não teve granizo e a temperatura já não baixou como nos outros aguaceiros...6,8ºC, vento fraco e chuva moderada



A temperatura já não baixou mais aqui, mas refira-se que após o grande aguaceiro e a trovoada, nunca mais a temperatura subiu aos 10ºC em que estava... Caiu desses 10ºC para os 6ºC, e depois apenas recuperou para os 7ºC...
Fotos espectaculares de Bragança (que saudades!!), Castelo Branco e Serra da Estrela...


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não sei do que se queixam os Lisboetas, de acordo com o freemeteo as condições actuais são de queda de neve e 8ºC
Pelo menos virtualmente neva...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pedrorod (20 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem este Bóris, aqui na minha zona foi uma desgraça
Aqui ficam uma foto do cèu neste momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

muito simples neste momento deviamos estar com um -4 a 850hpa como ontem vinha nos modelos e ai sim teriamos neve a cotas relativamente baixas 200/300 metros..acontece que a ultima hora essa bolsa de -4 decidiu ir para espanha e ficamos somente com a bolsa de -2 a 850hpa resultado???

neve so acima dos 500 metros salvando raras excepçoes..

resumindo e concluindo mais valia a protecçao civil e o IM estar caladinho e teriamos mais sorte como no dia 9 deste mes! 



lool so um desabafo!


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Atenção também à precipitação no Porto nos próximos dias


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na covilhã acabou de cair um nevão. apesar de agora o sol querer mandar embora a neve, a que caiu foi de tal forma intensa que fecharam as escolas do concelho (os miudos é que tão com sorte, ora greve, ora neve!) Embora me pareça que não se justificasse, a ANBPC preveniu-se e desta vez só podemos reclamar de excesso de zelo.  

digo isto sabendo que haverá alguem a faze-lo, sem sombra de duvidas...

cerca de 0,5º, neblina a levantar e o sol a espreitar... o bóris já se foi?


----------



## StormFairy (20 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Não sei do que se queixam os Lisboetas, de acordo com o freemeteo as condições actuais são de queda de neve e 8ºC
> Pelo menos virtualmente neva...
> 
> 
> ...



Se forem ver em Palmela e Setúbal dá exactamente a mesma coisa.

Acho que vou começar a chorar agora, parece que resulta...


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ainda assim tenho agora 6,4ºC o sol já espreita


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cá está, num report oficial, coisa pouco vista por estas bandas 

Current weather: Lisbon (105m)
Local Time                Temperature        	Weather
* Tue 20 Jan 15:30       	- 	     sleet showers*
 Tue 20 Jan 15:00 	8°C / 46°F 	     few clouds
 Tue 20 Jan 14:30 	7°C / 44°F 	     few clouds
 Tue 20 Jan 14:00 	9°C / 48°F 	     few clouds


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Acho que essa representação do freemeteo em Lisboa so mostra o quanto este site vale em termos de previsãoe  observação meteorológica 
E mesmo assim dos sites que convertem automaticamente modelos até é dos melhorzinhos 

Em Coimbra caiu a noite agora tal o negrume das nuvens... Para já não chove


----------



## mMateus (20 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Oleiros (Distrito de Castelo Branco) está a nevar novamente ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa Tarde

Eu estou completamente frustrado com isto tudo, por aqui nem há granizo nem trovoada assim não vale, mas enfim....., neste momento o céu está com boas abertas o vento sopra fraco e estão 8.7ºC.

PS: acho que vou áquele tópico.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Acho que essa representação do freemeteo em Lisboa so mostra o quanto este site vale em termos de previsãoe  observação meteorológica
> E mesmo assim dos sites que convertem automaticamente modelos até é dos melhorzinhos



É mesmo isso, ele converte automaticamente também pelos vistos dos SYNOPS, e etc.. 
Daí estar a pôr tempo actual de neve em LX, porque houve o report de sleet. Será certamente isso.. E como é óbvio em relação ao que disseram antes do tempo actual posto em outros sítios próximos ser igual a LX.. É porque no tempo actual vai buscar o da estação com observações mais próxima..


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Aveiro caiu algum granizo de madrugada e inicio da manhã.
Por agora o céu está limpo, 7,3ºC e 89% HR.
Mais logo vou para baixo, e amanhã conto colocar aqui umas fotos do Cabo Carvoeiro... deve estar bonito, deve...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

mesmo no Freemeteo, as previsões são de pasmaceira pelo Porto...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Volta a nevar.


----------



## RMontanha (20 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Manteigas acabou a 2ª parte do nevão do dia (que deixou aprox mais 10 cm)...terá continuação?


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Volta a nevar.



Sim senhor! Confirmo, também já estou em Portalegre


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O The Weather Channel foi o único que colocou a previsão de neve para esta noite, pode ser que se concretize


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Skizzo disse:


> mesmo no Freemeteo, as previsões são de pasmaceira pelo Porto...



Aqui há poucas nuvens ... em Lisboa há neve ...virtual


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já começou a nevar novamente!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



actioman disse:


> Sim senhor! Confirmo, também já estou em Portalegre



levesinha mas é!!! Onde estás?


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



			
				[ HD ];115955 disse:
			
		

> Aqui há poucas nuvens ... em Lisboa há neve ...virtual



lol. Quer dizer, onde eu estou, realmente são poucas as núvens no céu, só mesmo no fundo é que se vê o negrume que passou por aqui há algumas horas.


----------



## mMateus (20 Jan 2009 às 16:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Paulo H disse:


> Já começou a nevar novamente!



Em Oleiros já tornou a parar ...


----------



## pedrorod (20 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O céu mudou radicalmente, passou para muito nublado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Foram apenas vestigios!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



pedrorod disse:


> O céu mudou radicalmente, passou para muito nublado



temperatura por ai?


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui vao algumas fotos de granizo que caiu hoje :





















--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e *6,9ºC*


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



JPS Gaia disse:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Céu pouco nublado e *6,9ºC*



O granizo que caiu aqui um pouco antes da hora do almoço apresentava sensivelmente o mesmo diâmetro do que apresentas nas fotos!

Aqui o céu após passagem de uma nuvem bem negra que acabou por trazer apenas chuva fraca, volta também a ficar pouco nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estou com *8,3 ºC* e vento moderado.
Já tenho acumulados *11,4 mm* de precipitação; parte dela foi de granizo.


----------



## pedrorod (20 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



charlie moreira disse:


> temperatura por ai?



4,4ºc


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



pedrorod disse:


> Bem este Bóris, aqui na minha zona foi uma desgraça
> Aqui ficam uma foto do cèu neste momento.



LOL o mesmo por Paços de Ferreira! Precipitação zero! lol...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



pedrorod disse:


> 4,4ºc



http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/local.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0053&q=Fafe,+Braga


----------



## pedrorod (20 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/local.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0053&q=Fafe,+Braga



Até pode ser porque está um frio
O problema está a ser mesmo a precipitação


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parece que este boris so trouxe assim um granizo esporadico por aqui


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 16:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

vou também chorar um bocadinho para ver se esta noite ainda possa cair algum sleet por estas bandas de vfxira


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui os aguaceiros passam todos ao lado. A temp. ate faz a sua funçao (baixar), mas precipitacao passa ao lado. Deve ir para Oleiros. lol


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tarde animada

Depois de um belo nevão de madrugada, hoje, já durante a tarde, começou a nevar com uma intensidade brutal, nunca tinha visto nevar assim, a neve vinha tocada a vento moderado a forte a caía na quase na horizontal Foi espetacular

Agora já não neva e sigo com 1.4ºC


----------



## mMateus (20 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Aqui os aguaceiros passam todos ao lado. A temp. ate faz a sua funçao (baixar), mas precipitacao passa ao lado. Deve ir para Oleiros. lol


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Valongo , céu com algumas nuvens , vento fraco e temperatura nos *7.5ºC*

*Ao longe , a Serra de Santa Justa...*








*A norte , aproximação de mais uma "célulazita"...*


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu pouco nublado, pode ser que ainda venha alguma coisa 

A precipitação acumulada até a 00h00 foi de *14,5mm*

Temp: *6,2ºC*


----------



## Fernando (20 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MSantos disse:


> Tarde animada
> 
> Depois de um belo nevão de madrugada, hoje, já durante a tarde, começou a nevar com uma intensidade brutal, nunca tinha visto nevar assim, a neve vinha tocada a vento moderado a forte a caía na quase na horizontal Foi espetacular
> 
> Agora já não neva e sigo com 1.4ºC



Não há vídeos desse momento? Fil, Dan, Brigantia, Zoale13. ferreira5, bgc espero que tenham captado a coisa....


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ok...finalmente... aguaceiro de sleet em Paços de Ferreira neste momento. Neve no ponto mais alto de Paços. (380m)


----------



## pedrorod (20 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já está a chuviscar


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

OK!!! é NEVE MESMO!!!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estremoz: Típico dia de Inverno, com algum frio e aguaceiros fracos e muito esporádicos. Sol durante a manhã e mais nebulosidade durante a tarde.

Temperatura Máxima (14h05) = 7,7 ºC
Temperatura Mínima (08h51) = 3,7 ºC
Temperatura Actual = 4,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> OK!!! é NEVE MESMO!!!



Aproveita-a 

Ao menos já fico contente por vocês aí em Paços   Já deve ser por aí a 4ªvez que vêem neve este Inverno não?


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

entretanto parou...
bom... já vi neve hoje... nevou durante 2 minutos em Paços de Ferreira... wow...que fartura...


----------



## kikofra (20 Jan 2009 às 17:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

caiu uma granizada a cerca de 30m que a estrada ficou toda cheia de granizo segundo relatos. 

E as 7:40 tenho um relato de agua neve.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Aproveita-a
> 
> Ao menos já fico contente por vocês aí em Paços   Já deve ser por aí a 4ªvez que vêem neve este Inverno não?



é a quarta-vez, sim...
dois episodios como hoje... lol... tipo 2minutos...
uma meia-hora em 27 de dezembro de 2008...e o nevão de 9 de janeiro / 09.
filmei! vou tentar por aqui o video.


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui está a encobrir...
Será que aí vem granizo??


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fernando disse:


> Não há vídeos desse momento? Fil, Dan, Brigantia, Zoale13. ferreira5, bgc espero que tenham captado a coisa....



Infelizmente não consegui registar o momento No local onde estava não tinha meios para isso Apenas posso deixar aqui o meu testemunho...


----------



## Peixoto (20 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alguém me explica como deixo aqui uma foto?


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Peixoto disse:


> Depois de ter estado aqui ontem, resolvi registar-me.
> Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. É excelente para quem gosta de saber como está o estado do tempo no país e, claro, para troca de informações.
> Sou de Viseu e dou aulas de Geografia em Lamego. Hoje a viagem pela A24 foi uma (pequena) aventura logo pelas 7.30H da manhã.
> Deixo-vos com *uma foto de como estava o Mezio, uma aldeia de Castro Daire*, no regresso a casa às 15H.



bem vindo ao forum, infelizmente não consigo ver a foto


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento 3.1ºC e céu pouco nublado. A humidade parece-me altíssima pelo que mesmo que viesse um aguaceiro as hipóteses seriam nulas.


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aguaceiro de Neve em Paços, A temperatura desceu para os 2ºC


----------



## pedrorod (20 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Peixoto disse:


> Alguém me explica como deixo aqui uma foto?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Peixoto disse:


> Depois de ter estado aqui ontem, resolvi registar-me.
> Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. É excelente para quem gosta de saber como está o estado do tempo no país e, claro, para troca de informações.
> Sou de Viseu e dou aulas de Geografia em Lamego. Hoje a viagem pela A24 foi uma (pequena) aventura logo pelas 7.30H da manhã.
> Deixo-vos com *uma foto de como estava o Mezio, uma aldeia de Castro Daire*, no regresso a casa às 15H.
> ...



Muito bem vindo ao fórum! Uma entrada carregada de neve, não poderia ter sido mais abençoada


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Peixoto disse:


> Alguém me explica como deixo aqui uma foto?



Já corrigi o teu link da imagem, mas podes ler este tópico:
 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## ferreirinha47 (20 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



kikofra disse:


> caiu uma granizada a cerca de 30m que a estrada ficou toda cheia de granizo segundo relatos.
> 
> E as 7:40 tenho um relato de agua neve.



ola kikrofa, ondes estás em leiria, eu estou na marquês de Pmbal, caiu granizo à pouco mas nada de muito significativo por aqui
ferreirinha47


----------



## Peixoto (20 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



pedrorod disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html



Obrigado pela informação.
Espero deixar cá várias fotos.


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

venham elas, fotos destas nunca são demais


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rogers disse:


> Aguaceiro de Neve em Paços, A temperatura desceu para os 2ºC



foi curto....


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Peixoto disse:


> Depois de ter estado aqui ontem, resolvi registar-me.
> Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. É excelente para quem gosta de saber como está o estado do tempo no país e, claro, para troca de informações.
> Sou de Viseu e dou aulas de Geografia em Lamego. Hoje a viagem pela A24 foi uma (pequena) aventura logo pelas 7.30H da manhã.
> Deixo-vos com *uma foto de como estava o Mezio, uma aldeia de Castro Daire*, no regresso a casa às 15H.



Bem-vindo ao fórum *Peixoto*.
Se fazes essa viagem diariamente, com certeza esta não deverá ter sido a primeira "pequena aventura" na A24, entre Castro Daire Norte e Bigorne!

Excelente foto a do Mezio.
Terra do arroz de salpicão. E que bem que deve saber, enquanto lá fora cai uma camada de neve.

----------------

Por aqui, e depois das duas granizadas da tarde, a temperatura nunca mais subiu por aí além. Estou estagnado nos 6,7ºC.
Ao longe aproxima-se mais uma aguaceiro.


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> foi curto....


ontinuas com 2 graus? aqui está o ceu a limpar


----------



## kikofra (20 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreirinha47 disse:


> ola kikrofa, ondes estás em leiria, eu estou na marquês de Pmbal, caiu granizo à pouco mas nada de muito significativo por aqui
> ferreirinha47


no momento que isso aconteceu estava ao pe da hospital, mas os relatos sao desse sitio  2km a nordeste


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> foi curto....



E pelo satélite não parecem ter direito a muito mais 

Por aqui sigo com 2.8ºC e com uma célula a entrar a SW, talvez pelo sul do concelho de Gaia.


----------



## almanzur (20 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui pela Covilhã já neva desde ontem há noite...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Silvia disse:


> Forte aguaceiro de granizo em Lagoa (Algarve)



Caiu sim senhor!!!
A tarde tem estado assim, cai um aguaceiro, vem o sol, cai outro aguaceiro...


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Agora que a temperatura caiu para 5,3ºC na EMA do Hospital da Universidade, e 4,5ºC no aeródromo, é que aqui em Coimbra o céu se apresenta praticamente limpo!

Dizei pois: Achais isto justo? 

Apesar de tudo o balanço até ao momento (pouco mais espero) deste Boris é, na minha opinião positivo! (Uma vez que Portugal não é Coimbra)


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



almanzur disse:


> Aqui pela Covilhã já neva desde ontem há noite...




Tás a alucinar com tanta neve!


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já está a limpar de novo... 
Só umas "pingas" e nem um bocado de granizo... que desespero...


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há bocado em Santarém caiu uma bela granizada isto hoje está a ser um fartote, queremos mais animações destas


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> ontinuas com 2 graus? aqui está o ceu a limpar



sim! a descer...
Entretanto, não parece que vamos ter mais festa, realmente.... é pena...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Agora que a temperatura caiu para 5,3ºC na EMA do Hospital da Universidade, e 4,5ºC no aeródromo, é que aqui em Coimbra o céu se apresenta praticamente limpo!
> 
> Dizei pois: Achais isto justo?
> 
> Apesar de tudo o balanço até ao momento (pouco mais espero) deste Boris é, na minha opinião positivo! (Uma vez que Portugal não é Coimbra)



nao é justo, vitamos... tens toda a razão...  os de coimbra não têm tido sorte...


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Relato do meu dia.

7:00 - acordei
7:30 - fui para a escola, com uns "pedaços" brancos a cair do céu (saraiva)
8:30 - já em Idanha-a-Nova e na 1ª aula, começa a cair saraiva com alguma intensidade e durou até por volta das 9:30
17:00 chego a casa, pego na máquina e vou correr tirar fotos à Serra da Gardunha e à Serra da Estrela. Só deu para tirar 2 fotos, pois estava a ficar escuro (nuvens que encobriam o Sol) e não se via nada de neve nas fotos.


----------



## NorthWind (20 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Peixoto disse:


> Depois de ter estado aqui ontem, resolvi registar-me.
> Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. É excelente para quem gosta de saber como está o estado do tempo no país e, claro, para troca de informações.
> Sou de Viseu e dou aulas de Geografia em Lamego. Hoje a viagem pela A24 foi uma (pequena) aventura logo pelas 7.30H da manhã.
> Deixo-vos com *uma foto de como estava o Mezio, uma aldeia de Castro Daire*, no regresso a casa às 15H.




 Boa Peixoto! e bem-vindo!

É sempre bom ver locais familiares embelezados pela neve! 


 arroz de salpicão...mto bom!


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> sim! a descer...
> Entretanto, não parece que vamos ter mais festa, realmente.... é pena...



Pois também me parece. No passado 9 de Janeiro o GFS subestimou a precipitação para o Norte, desta vez exagerou um bom bocado no que realmente caiu. 

Mas também se os modelos previssem exactamente o que acontece a meteorologia perdia alguma da piada. As surpresas são sempre de salutar, embora desta vez tenha sido uma desagradável


----------



## Mandovi (20 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*







Boa Tarde a todos aqui vai uma imagem de Lisboa (17:25)


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Lá fora estão:

T: *3,0ºC*
HR:* 79%*


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aguaceiro moderado de sleet  , em Valongo. A temperatura cai em pouco mais de 1/2h dos *7.5ºC* para os *4.7ºC*.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui o céu continua parcialmente nublado, temperatura estável nos 9,0ºC


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Pois também me parece. No passado 9 de Janeiro o GFS subestimou a precipitação para o Norte, desta vez exagerou um bom bocado no que realmente caiu.
> 
> Mas também se os modelos previssem exactamente o que acontece a meteorologia perdia alguma da piada. As surpresas são sempre de salutar, embora desta vez tenha sido uma desagradável



É preciso ver que nas primeiras 3 vezes que nevou este inverno na Guarda ainda se via um entusiasmo muito grande nas pessoas, a partir do 4º nevão já começou a ser banal e até havia pessoas a pedir para não nevar. Realmente quando os fenómenos se repetem 6 vezes num inverno, deixam de ser surpresa e passam à vulgaridade, para mim a fasquia subiu, que neve até as portas das casas não se conseguirem abrir e que se mantenha durante uma semana, isso sim seria uma surpresa


----------



## almanzur (20 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

imagens em tempo real:
http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parece estar a chegar uma célula aqui. Vamos a ver se ao menos dá para um sleetzinho, já me dava por contente


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



fil disse:


> parabéns pela foto snifa!
> 
> Bragança está completamente rodeada de nuvens mas sobre a cidade o céu está praticamente limpo...  A temperatura é de 1,5ºc, a ver se as nuvens avançam sobre a cidade porque quase parece que existe uma barreira a impedi-las.
> 
> ...



lindo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui já vou nos *6.8ºC* há bocado estava nos *7.2ºC*


----------



## Filipe (20 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa tarde! neste momento estão 2,5 graus negativos... céu com poucas nuvens... será que vai haver mais precipitação? Só nevou muito durante a noite. O sol da manhã derreteu tudo. No início da tarde nevou um pouquito, quase nada... 

Amigos de Coimbra, que pouca sorte... nunca neva por aí... quando era pequeno só me lembro de nevar em 1983, até nem houve escola... O Inverno ainda não terminou e até final de Fevereiro pode haver algumas surpresas e quem sabe Coimbra não será contemplada...


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Começa a chover e a temperatura começa a descer 

Temp: *5,2ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui dia fresquinho com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo.
Neste momento 4,6ºC e nao chove. Zona do geres ta completamente branca.


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui dia fresquinho com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo.
> Neste momento 4,6ºC e nao chove. Zona do geres ta completamente branca.



Gostava de ver uma fotos da zona do Gerês com neve...


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Começa a chover e a temperatura começa a descer
> 
> Temp: *5,2ºC*



Muito negro para litoral, visto aqui de casa. Ainda vais ter sorte e ver algum sleet, por aqui afinal parece que a célula vai passar ao lado.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bem vi ao forum pra dizer que tenho uma grande célula a Norte aqui d Vendas Novas..mas ainda nao chove


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

começou agora a pingar..bem grande escuridão


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Começou a chover e a temperatura teve uma queda dos 6,4ºC, para os actuais *3,8ºC* mas ja sem chuva


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Grande inverno que está a ser, de facto...
Pena é que a zona da Grande Lisboa apenas veja chuva e granizo... Tal como Coimbra.
Enfim, não vale a pena chorar sobre leite derramado, por aqui sigo com 8.2ºC, céu com abertas, mas parece que vem mais qualquer coisa a caminho vinda de norte...


----------



## NorthWind (20 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui dia fresquinho com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo.
> Neste momento 4,6ºC e nao chove. Zona do geres ta completamente branca.





Olá! E fotos?


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

agora chove com mais intensidade


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Preciso de um esclarecimento:

Estou no site das estradas de Portugal e não se vê neve nas camaras de vídeo na zona de Bragança e Vila Real! Já se foi tudo embora?





Pela sequência de imagens de satélite a massa de ar frio está a começar a fugir 

Quais as previsões para a noite e amanhã de manhã?


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boas

que dia 

O Santos ligou agora a dizer que na Serra do Socorro estava a cair neve em abundância.

tenho 6.9ºc, nuvens a Norte de Lisboa  e no mar em frente ao rio Tejo.

abraços


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Pois também me parece. No passado 9 de Janeiro o GFS subestimou a precipitação para o Norte, desta vez exagerou um bom bocado no que realmente caiu.
> 
> Mas também se os modelos previssem exactamente o que acontece a meteorologia perdia alguma da piada. As surpresas são sempre de salutar, embora desta vez tenha sido uma desagradável



pois... tens razão!
...
ninguém sabe como tem sido o dia em Baião?...


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

so vi um relampago..agora cai granizo


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu encoberto em Coimbra... últimos cartuchos do dia...


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



NorthWind disse:


> Olá! E fotos?



Tudo o que se ve é ao longe e quando vi foi de carro, nao tive oportunidade pa tirar


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Chove com intensidade em VFX n«ão sei se vai piorar ou não mas apesar de escuro vê-se daquelas nuveis de respeitar bem por cima da lezíria!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ok... acabei de ouvir na rtp que já há estradas condicionadas no distrito do Porto, concelho de Baião... as escolas foram encerradas mais cedo...


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

chove copiosamente em vfxira!!!


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Chove com intensidade em VFX n«ão sei se vai piorar ou não mas apesar de escuro vê-se daquelas nuveis de respeitar bem por cima da lezíria!





é verdade , estou a testemunhar o mesmo.... chuva como a mt ja nao via


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> chove copiosamente em vfxira!!!



Verdade Cardu, mas pelo que vejo existe uma nuvem a vir para cima de nós! (salvo seja!)


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Agora que a temperatura caiu para 5,3ºC na EMA do Hospital da Universidade, e 4,5ºC no aeródromo, é que aqui em Coimbra o céu se apresenta praticamente limpo!
> 
> Dizei pois: Achais isto justo?
> 
> Apesar de tudo o balanço até ao momento (pouco mais espero) deste Boris é, na minha opinião positivo! (Uma vez que Portugal não é Coimbra)



Temos agora uma potente célula a cobrir Coimbra com aquela côr acizentada que tanto gostamos!
Estão 5º lá fora


----------



## DMartins (20 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E possibilidades de ocorrer precipitação a partir desta hora, não há?


----------



## Saul Monteiro (20 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> Parabéns Snifa
> Excelente foto
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bela célula :-)


----------



## PDias (20 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> que dia
> 
> ...



Segundo relato da minha mulher que está em casa, estão 4,0ºC e caiu agora uma forte granizada. Agora vou sair do trabalho para casa e era uma alegria apanhar neve no caminho. Depois digo alguma coisa.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Verdade Cardu, mas pelo que vejo existe uma nuvem a vir para cima de nós! (salvo seja!)



é isso mesmo..... ta a chover bem, graças a esta celula


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> E possibilidades de ocorrer precipitação a partir desta hora, não há?



Parecem vir algumas células a caminho do Minho, segundo a imagem de satélite.


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> é isso mesmo..... ta a chover bem, graças a esta celula



Pena não ter uma estação por estas bandas.


----------



## kikofra (20 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> ok... acabei de ouvir na rtp que já há estradas condicionadas no distrito do Porto, concelho de Baião... as escolas foram encerradas mais cedo...



Não existem estradas cortadas/condicionadas Mobilização preventiva do Grupo de Reforço de Lisboa para a Base de Apoio Logistico de Paredes


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Brunomc disse:


> so vi um relampago..agora cai granizo



Tou da minha janela a ver essa célula, pelo radar dá para ver que é activa tanto que viste um relâmpago, mas tenho estado  a ver se a veja bombar e nada agora seria uma boa altura para a foto  

7,3ºC


----------



## Kaparoger (20 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



iceworld disse:


> Temos agora uma potente célula a cobrir Coimbra com aquela côr acizentada que tanto gostamos!
> Estão 5º lá fora





Aki no Roxo está 1ºc e começa agora a vir uma grande quantidade de nuvens...


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> E possibilidades de ocorrer precipitação a partir desta hora, não há?


o IM prevê neve ainda para amanhã por isso... aliás consta no aviso...


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> chove copiosamente em vfxira!!!





é impressão minha ou esta a ficar mais frio aqui em vfxira???


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Parecem vir algumas células a caminho do Minho, segundo a imagem de satélite.



E para o Douro Litoral?


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> é impressão minha ou esta a ficar mais frio aqui em vfxira???



Eu estou dentro de casa, mas fui à janela e senti mais frio, e com o vento a sensação é muito frio!


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> é impressão minha ou esta a ficar mais frio aqui em vfxira???



por aqui estou com *6.4ºC* portanto com a acção dessa célula és capaz de ter para ai uns *5ºC* como tive quando "granizou" por aqui


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Skizzo disse:


> E para o Douro Litoral?



Acho que também apanharemos com qualquer coisa por aqui. Mas são células pouco potentes, possivelmente serão aguaceiros de 5 minutos.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Eu estou dentro de casa, mas fui à janela e senti mais frio, e com o vento a sensação é muito frio!



era fixe que esta noite ainda caísse um pouco de sleet para as nossas bandas


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



squidward disse:


> por aqui estou com *6.4ºC* portanto com a acção dessa célula és capaz de ter para ai uns *5ºC* como tive quando "granizou" por aqui





ok, eu aqui nao tenho qq estação p confirmar isso


----------



## meteo (20 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa tarde!
Aqui por P.Arcos á 1 hora da tarde toda a festa condensada em 15 min  Trovões bem visíveis e fortes,chuva muito forte intercalada com granizo que mais pareciam pedras pelo tamanho  Ainda deu para formar uma camada por cima dos carros e no chão..Tudo isto e eu a conduzir... 
Os carros iam a 20 km/hora pela intensidade da chuva/ granizo..


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Miguel so vi um relampago ao inicio e mais nada ate agora..ja acalmou mais


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

continua os aguaceiros moderados


----------



## DMartins (20 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> o IM prevê neve ainda para amanhã por isso... aliás consta no aviso...



Só se for na Penha, e de manhã...
Já agora, aquilo no sat24 que se aproxima de noroeste, pode trazer precipitação?


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui volta a pingar e estou com *6.4ºC*


----------



## Filipe (20 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu limpo... -2,8ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Só se for na Penha, e de manhã...
> Já agora, aquilo no sat24 que se aproxima de noroeste, pode trazer precipitação?



É para isso que eu ando a olhar. Devem trazer precipitação passageira e pouco intensa.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Voltou a cair mais um belo aguaceiro aqui por Lagoa!
Logo mais já vou ver o que acumulou hoje de precipitação!!
A temperatura após este aguaceiro desceu para os 7,1ºC!!


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem mas que queda impressionante

Ja registo *2,9ºC*

Podia vir uma celulazinha


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Febres- Cantanhede(Coimbra) O termometro marca 4º Pressao 1008.69,Humidade 75%,e algumas chuvadas....mas nada de especial......


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ajrebelo disse:


> O Santos ligou agora a dizer que na Serra do Socorro estava a cair neve em abundância.



Isso é bastante interessante, dada a localização tão a sul (entre Mafra e T.Vedras), próximo do litoral (apenas 18km) e a pouca altitude (395 metros).


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Bem mas que queda impressionante
> 
> Ja registo *2,9ºC*
> 
> Podia vir uma celulazinha



Vir acho que até vem, mas já sabes o filme quando ela se aproximar. A temperatura dispara e não há nada para ninguém 

Por aqui já sigo com 1.5ºC, bem frio realmente, ainda para mais tendo em conta o contraste com os últimos dias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Volta a chover e já acumulei *11,6 mm*.
O vento está moderado e a temperatura nos *7,8 ºC*, apenas.


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> Isso é bastante interessante, dada a localização tão a sul (entre Mafra e T.Vedras), próximo do litoral (apenas 18km) e a pouca altitude (395 metros).



então no Montejunto deve ter nevado bastante


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



kikofra disse:


> Não existem estradas cortadas/condicionadas Mobilização preventiva do Grupo de Reforço de Lisboa para a Base de Apoio Logistico de Paredes



eu ouvi a jornalista da rtp (Dina Aguiar) a falar de estradas condicionadas no concelho de Baião, com encerramento prematuro das escolas!!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> Isso é bastante interessante, dada a localização tão a sul (entre Mafra e T.Vedras), próximo do litoral (apenas 18km) e a pouca altitude (395 metros).



Aqui tão perto a 23 km, não podia vir qualquer coisa aqui para o pé de mim vou mas e chorar isso e que taa dar


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Vir acho que até vem, mas já sabes o filme quando ela se aproximar. A temperatura dispara e não há nada para ninguém
> 
> Por aqui já sigo com 1.5ºC, bem frio realmente, ainda para mais tendo em conta o contraste com os últimos dias



Pois é amigo, Gaiense

Realmente a temperatura agora desce, com a aproximaçao da célula ela costuma disparar
Ja registei 3,1C, volta a desce 3,0ºC
E vai continuar assim, ate que ela se aproxima e depois, dispara


----------



## joao paulo (20 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui esta tudo gelado, algumas estradas condicionadas (estradas rurais nas zonas de maior altitude), caíu FORTEMENTE até por volta das  16.00 h

neste momento céu limpo,  uma_ brisa  geladíssima_  e cerca de T: 0º C, e o gelo nas ruas um perigo


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 4,3ºC e chove


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Vir acho que até vem, mas já sabes o filme quando ela se aproximar. A temperatura dispara e não há nada para ninguém
> 
> Por aqui já sigo com 1.5ºC, bem frio realmente, ainda para mais tendo em conta o contraste com os últimos dias



Fogo, vocês estão mesmo gelados  Aqui estão 8,7ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



squidward disse:


> então no Montejunto deve ter nevado bastante



boas

esta situação pode ser localizada,  só algumas células se desenvolvem, pode estar a cair muita chuva, granizo, neve ou trovoada num local e a 2km não haver nada. 


abraços


----------



## Estela (20 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá sou nova neste forum,moro em Mote dos Burgos em S.Mamede de Infesta não 
entendo muito deste assunto mas estou aqui para aprender e ajudar.
Neste momento não chove mas está muito frio.
Até breve.


----------



## DRC (20 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aguaceiro Forte com muito granizo á mistura,
o meu guarda-chuva ficou cheio de gelo.


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 4ºC e a chover!!!!!!!
Acho que podera ser esta noite!!!!!!!!

esperemoa


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Estela disse:


> Olá sou nova neste forum,moro em Mote dos Burgos em S.Mamede de Infesta não
> entendo muito deste assunto mas estou aqui para aprender e ajudar.
> Neste momento não chove mas está muito frio.
> Até breve.



Bem-vinda Estela!


----------



## DRC (20 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Como vai ser a noite?
Os aguaceiros vão continuar?


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem Vinda Estrela :-) 

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco..tudo muito calmo


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui -0,2ºC
Neve ja só vestigios
Vamos ver se cai mais alguma coisa


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> Isso é bastante interessante, dada a localização tão a sul (entre Mafra e T.Vedras), próximo do litoral (apenas 18km) e a pouca altitude (395 metros).



Estranho que o pessoal da zona Oeste que conheço e está atento à situação não me tenha referenciado mais que uns aguaceiros em forma de granizo, mesmo a altitudes maiores.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Este Boris está no fim... fogo, passou mesmo depressa... 24horas praticamente certas... nem deu tempo para se instalar... Desceu a temperatura drasticamente e agora que começamos a ficar gelados, baza! lol...


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui mais aguaceiro que rendeu 0,4 mm. A temperatura desceu para os 6,1ºC actuais


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Nunca vi tal coisa, não sei se os meus vizinhos da margem sul tiveram a mesma sorte, mas aqui pros meus lados granizou e bem! com trovoada à mistura.
Aproveitei para ir tirar fotos por ai, mais logo meto uma ou duas 
Sigo com:
Temp: 5.9ºC
RH: 55%


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Estela disse:


> Olá sou nova neste forum,moro em Mote dos Burgos em S.Mamede de Infesta não
> entendo muito deste assunto mas estou aqui para aprender e ajudar.
> Neste momento não chove mas está muito frio.
> Até breve.



Bem vinda ao mundo dos meteo loucos


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cai mais um aguaceiro por Setúbal...5,7ºC e vento forte rajada a minutos de 44km/h


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois do meu último post, por volta das 3 da tarde, caiu outro aguaceiro forte acompanhado de bastante vento. Desde aí até agora não caiu mais nenhum. A temperatura está bastante baixa. Está bastante frio na rua.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura desce lentamente, mas de forma contínua.
Estou com *6,7 ºC* e o vento tem vindo a acalmar, a pressão sobe para os *1016,7 hPa*.


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas um dia frio por Setúbal muitos aguaceiros e granizo, e vento moderado, agora acabou de cair um aguaceiro, e temperatura caio dos 6,7ºC para os 4,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não choveu mais... No entanto, o Céu continua Muito Nublado, e a Temperatura está praticamente estagnada nos *7,5ºC*

Humidade nos 75%


*EDIT:* Começou a Chover!


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E aqui continua a descer rapidamente *5,2ºC*


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bem sendo a mínima de 2ºC para esta noite, caso ocorra precipitação ela poderá ser de neve...pode é faltar precipitação


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Existem aqui registos fotográficos, dignos de livros de história 

Por cá, neste momento está mesmo à beira de chover, o vento tá-se a intenseficar, estou com 7.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parou de chover mas a temperatura não parou de descer e já tenho 5,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cai novamente um pequeno aguaceiro, com a temperatura a continuar a descer.


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Viseu segue com 0,5ºC e 1016 Pressão atmosférica, sem neve a cair...

Ainda tudo nevado e uma brisa gélida...

Dentro de casa: 20ºC, mas dá gosto sair hoje!


Silknet


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Atenção malta ja caiu uns flocos de neve aqui em vfxira!!

Fui agora a rua e os carros estão com um bocadinho de neve nos vidros.... nao tenho maquina se nao tirava fotos


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

rogers... cai um aguaceiro agora em Paços que julgo ser agua-neve...nao consigo ver bem...
PORQUE É QUE A SIRENE DOS BOMBEIROS NAO PARA DE TOCAR? sabes?


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui vi e ouvi o primeiro relampâgo e trovão do ano apesar de ter sido mesmo o único, foi um dia de muito granizo, vento e frio, máxima de 10,9ºC às 12:00h, a partir de ai foi só a descer, passaram por aqui algumas nuvens que mereciam uma fotografia, mas estava na escola e não tinha nada com que as fotografar que pena e ainda levei com algum granizo em cima, actualmente tenho 7,1ºC vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

PS: disseram que estava a nevar na serra de Sintra às 14:00, confirmam?


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem, chuva com *3,1ºC*

A minima té ao momento e de 2,6ºC antes de começar a chover


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal mostraram agora a foto do Snifa das trombas marinhas na RTP, mesmo com o copyright que ele tinha posto por cima da foto


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vf xira ... hummm ... e que tal isso tudo chegar a vale figueira ... 
por aqui ta ceu limpo ... e muitoooo friooooooooooooo


----------



## rufer (20 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> Atenção malta ja caiu uns flocos de neve aqui em vfxira!!
> 
> Fui agora a rua e os carros estão com um bocadinho de neve nos vidros.... nao tenho maquina se nao tirava fotos



Estás a falar a sério? Eu estou em Benavente. Deve ter sido uma célula que passou aqui perto também


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



PDias disse:


> Segundo relato da minha mulher que está em casa, estão 4,0ºC e caiu agora uma forte granizada. Agora vou sair do trabalho para casa e era uma alegria apanhar neve no caminho. Depois digo alguma coisa.



Boa noite,

Não foi na Serra do Socorro como por lapso o amigo AJRebelo referiu, foi na Serra de Montejunto!!!!! que desci em 2ª e muito devagarinho.

Não sei se nevou ou não na serra do Socorro pois não tive por cá todo o dia, no entanto desloquei-me à serra de Montejunto e aí confirmo a queda de neve!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olha passou a foto do snifa no Portugal em Directo, na  RTP.

Por aqui:

2ºC
Ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e estão 5.3ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Bem, chuva com *3,1ºC*
> 
> A minima té ao momento e de 2,6ºC antes de começar a chover



Nem um bocadinho de sleet suponho? Mas também agora à noite é mais fácil passar despercebido.


----------



## DRC (20 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É verdade cardu, eu estava na rua e caiu
um forte aguaceiro de granizo, que trazia alguns
floquitos maiores, agora se era neve não sei.
Esperamos por mais.


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> Atenção malta ja caiu uns flocos de neve aqui em vfxira!!
> 
> Fui agora a rua e os carros estão com um bocadinho de neve nos vidros.... nao tenho maquina se nao tirava fotos



 Sinistro...

Que temperatura por aí?


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Na serra dos candeeiros 3ºC disse me o meu pai
nao chovia
mas se baixar um pouco mais de noite e chover sim a neve pode cair na minha serra!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rufer disse:


> Estás a falar a sério? Eu estou em Benavente. Deve ter sido uma célula que passou aqui perto também





eu nao estou a mentir.... foi questao de minutos agora ja ta ceu estrelado
mas ta um frio


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Essa célula vai passar por aqui e sigo com *4,9ºC* Mas quando ela chegar vai subir a temperatura, estou mesmo a ver


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



JoãoPT disse:


> PS: disseram que estava a nevar na serra de Sintra às 14:00, confirmam?




Bem, se eu aqui cheguei a registar algum Graupel, quem sabe se, em alguns pontos da Serra de Sintra não possa ter caído alguma Neve?... No entanto, não deve ter sido muita...


Continua a Chover Fraco, e tenho *7,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já vou com 4,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parou o aguaceiro de neve liquida 

Temp *3,3ºC*


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não sei o que se passa mas o aguaceiro já se foi embora mas a temperatura não para de cair já vou com 4,2ºC

Parabéns a todos pelas excelentes fotos


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Parou o aguaceiro de neve liquida
> 
> Temp *3,3ºC*



Era sleet?


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Corrijo 4,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nuno disse:


> Não sei o que se passa mas o aguaceiro já se foi embora mas a temperatura não para de cair já vou com 4,2ºC
> 
> Parabéns a todos pelas excelentes fotos



Estou com o mesmo dilema. Parou o vento que trazia o "calor" do oceano e temperatura desce, desce...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui nada, e 8,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Era sleet?



Nao, nao era sleet 

Era mesmo chuva, agua molhada


----------



## joao paulo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



joao paulo disse:


> e ás 15.00 a 30 mts de onde moro ela caía desta forma



Obrigado pela correcção


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Essa célula vai passar por aqui e sigo com *4,9ºC* Mas quando ela chegar vai subir a temperatura, estou mesmo a ver




esta muito frio, talvez nao... o pior é q nem reparei bem q tinha caído uns flocos, vi foi agora nos carros aqui na minha rua em vfxira q tem alguma neve nos vidros


----------



## meteo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui mais granizo fraco,mas que ficou no chão  Está muito frio!


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

estou a espera de outra celula p ver se neve novamente aqui em vfxira


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



HotSpot disse:


> Estou com o mesmo dilema. Parou o vento que trazia o "calor" do oceano e temperatura desce, desce...



Podes crer companheiro, já vou com 4ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Volta a chover com *3,4ºC*


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui granizo com força vou com 3.5º


----------



## jppm89 (20 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Gilmet disse:


> Bem, se eu aqui cheguei a registar algum Graupel, quem sabe se, em alguns pontos da Serra de Sintra não possa ter caído alguma Neve?... No entanto, não deve ter sido muita...
> 
> 
> Continua a Chover Fraco, e tenho *7,0ºC*



Confirmo, estava lá e nevou. mas derretia mal tocava o solo, nao acumulou nada praticamente. Em mem-martins, muito granizo ficou acumulado, parecia que tinha nevado, tudo branquinho


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nuno disse:


> Podes crer companheiro, já vou com 4ºC



Será que aqui mesmo ao lado vai acontecer alguma surpresa??? Não para mim, que aqui seguimos com 8ºC, completamente estagnados...


----------



## DMartins (20 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Impressionante...
2,9º e chuva...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Volta a chover com *3,4ºC*





DMartins disse:


> Impressionante...
> 2,9º e chuva...



Está perto...
Por aqui, acho que vou desmontar o tripé da máquina... pfff...


----------



## meteo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

No campo grande as 2 da tarde não deveria estar mais de 5 graus num grande aguaceiro,com granizo e trovoada..Não esteve assim tão longe de uma surpresa... Neste Inverno não há mesmo coisas impossíveis...


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cai uns farrapitos.


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

2ºC e chuva, com poucos flocos a mistura!


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua 3,8ºC e á espera de mais um aguaceiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas noitesfinalmente foi desta vez que tambem fui comtêmplado com a neve várias vezes ao longo do dia por momentos de alguma duração

Neste momento vamos com céu limpo e com algum actual 1.9ºC com vento fraco.

Precipitação hoje 5.0mm.


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui a temp. anda a oscilar entre os 6.1 e os 6.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nuno disse:


> Por aqui continua 3,8ºC e á espera de mais um aguaceiro



Aqui 4,6ºC e está praticamente estagnada. Prestes a chegar aguaceiro.


----------



## Nonnu (20 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui subi para 5,2ºC...tenho acumulados 3,1mm hoje


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (20 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boa tarde acabo de vir do geres (fonte fria 1456m) nem imaginam o nevão que la esta brevem~ente porei fotos no meu blog ... so amanha hj estou muito cansado .. 
por aqui muita neve e temperatura bastante baixa -1.5º ..

cump 
miguel moura


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Caiem agora algumas pingas, e 8,4ºC


----------



## ppereira (20 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

o IM põe 9 Distritos com aviso de queda de neva acima dos 400m até às 09h00


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Hoje ao final da tarde ou inicio de noite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



essa serra á juntinho á sertã né ???
fónix aqui em tomar tão perto e népia
absolutamente népia


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui vai pingando. Ora água liquida, ora pedrinhas de gelo.
Mas neve nem vê-la, ou não estivesse eu no litoral oeste. 

A temperatura está estagnada nos 5,8ºC.
A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h vai em 10,7mm.


----------



## rufer (20 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Benavente, 6.9º. E há pouco caiu um valente aguaceiro o que faz baixar mais um pouco ainda.


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Turista (20 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui "granizou" durante 30 segundos... uaauu 
Bem vou jantar e ir até ao Cabo Carvoeiro...
A ver o que me espera por lá!


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Santos disse:


> Em Montejunto 09-01-20
> 
> As minhas desculpas pela falta de qualidade das fotos, mas foi o que consegui enquanto conduzia.
> Devo salientar que quando saí de Montejunto, nevava com muita intensidade, pelo que foi entrar no carro e descer em 2ª muito devagarinho.



bom registo!!

O Montejunto lá voltou a ter neve coitado


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

foto


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui pela Guarda temperatura negativa de 2,2ºC, a neve que caiu durante o dia está a gelar e o vento de cerca de 30 km/h provoca uma sensação térmica impressionante O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jaca disse:


> foto




Parece que estás com problemas em enviar as fotos.
Vê este tópico:
 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Acabou de cair uma leve granizada
Mas do resto, chove moderadamente com *3,8ºC*


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

a temp. baixou para os *6.0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Agora está a chover com um pouco mais de intensidade, e 8,2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GARFEL disse:


> essa serra á juntinho á sertã né ???
> fónix aqui em tomar tão perto e népia
> absolutamente népia



É sim senhor.

A Serra de Alvelos é uma elevação de Portugal continental, com 1084 metros de altitude máxima. Também é conhecida como serra do Cabeço da Rainha. Extende-se pelos concelhos de Oleiros, Sertã e Proença-a-Nova.

Aqui onde moro tambem nevou, 400m.
E na Sertã tambem - 250metros
Aqui nevou com alguma intensidade mas sem acumulação.


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

agora subiu rápido para *6.2ºC* talvez um aguaceiro a caminho


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui chuva moderada com 2.5ºC


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



squidward disse:


> bom registo!!
> 
> O Montejunto lá voltou a ter neve coitado



É verdade Squidward a quota andaria pelos 450 / 500 msm


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pelo que vi esta depressão já não vai deixar mais precipitação por aqui e pensei que deixasse mais.

Vamos ver se as próximas serão mais "molhadas".


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ALGUEM ME SABE DIZER SE NEVOU NO MASSIÇO DA SERRA d'AIRE, CANDEEIROS E SANTO ANTÓNIO????????????


----------



## kikofra (20 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

linda esta imagem!


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

6.5????? que subida tão rápida!!!

Será que vem chuva??


----------



## dpaes (20 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Só aqui q nao acontece nada!!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



rogers disse:


> 2ºC e chuva, com poucos flocos a mistura!



Confirmo e reconfirmo...
Hoje estive fora, num ambiente tropical prós lados do Porto e não vi nada a não ser granizo. E ondulação forte no mar - maré baixa e por isso não vi o melhor
Tenho agora entre 1,0 e 1,5ºC - mesmo assim sem neve.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cai mais um pequeno aguaceiro e acumulo *12,0 mm*. A temperatura está nos *6,2 ºC*.


----------



## kikofra (20 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ha fotos do mar hoje?


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A convecção está mesmo a terminar, e apesar da temperatura baixa, o granizo foi-se.
Este aguaceiro que caiu agora mesmo, ainda se começou por ser de algum granizo ao inicio, mas rapidamente se transformou em chuva. Água liquida e fria.

O vento mantém-se de Noroeste.
A temperatura desceu aos 5,4ºC.

11,1mm acumulados.


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

6.6ºc

EDIT: 6.7ºC!!!


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2009 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E a célula passou por aqui e deixou mesmo só chuva. A temperatura subiu neste período dos 4,4ºC para os 5,1ºC


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

esta a chegar uma nova celula aqui em vfxira.... o frio contiunua a fazer-se sentir, deixa la ver se cai mais uns flocos de neve misturados no meio da chuva


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

6.9ºC, se calhar é o frio a ir-se embora...já começo a estranhar esta subida sem parar.


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem malta, vou-me ausentar por uns (poucos) minutos para a janta mas estarei por aqui a acompanhar o desenvolvimento da situação durante parte da noite...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> O vento mantém-se de Noroeste.
> A temperatura desceu aos 5,4ºC.
> 
> 11,1mm acumulados.



Bastante homogeneidade nesse aspecto.
Estou com *6,2 ºC* e acumulei, até agora, *12,0 mm*.
Penso que ainda acumulamos mais qualquer coisa até às 0h; o mês está prestes a ter o total de precipitação para o mês de referência e conseguiu-o em apenas 20 dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> boa tarde acabo de vir do geres (fonte fria 1456m) nem imaginam o nevão que la esta brevem~ente porei fotos no meu blog ... so amanha hj estou muito cansado ..
> por aqui muita neve e temperatura bastante baixa -1.5º ..
> 
> cump
> miguel moura



Boa noite. És homem de armas para ir até lá já que aquilo é descampado e muito frio. Forumeiros, eis o homem com "barba rija".
Tenho pena de não estar por aí pois sei que o espectáculo de neve em Montalegre é espectacular, a paisagem é literalmente de cortar a respiração (para além do frio que deve estar neste momento marcante).
ès felizardo no que toca à neve pois para mim é um dos locais mais fantásticos para vê-la. Talvez se ela cair de meio de fevereiro para a frente eu dê uns saltos até esse planalto.
P.S.: a "Mourela" deve estar com meio metro de neve, não?


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jaca disse:


>




foi isto que eu vi nos carros aqui em vfxira.... nao tenho maquina mas é tal e qual esta foto


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



hurricane disse:


> ALGUEM ME SABE DIZER SE NEVOU NO MASSIÇO DA SERRA d'AIRE, CANDEEIROS E SANTO ANTÓNIO????????????



Não sei se está ou não a nevar nessas serras, mas para perguntar não necessitas de "gritar"  
Evitem utilizar exclusivamente maiúsculas para escrever uma mensagem, apenas as utilizem para destacar algumas palavras / ideias.


----------



## Orvalho (20 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

V. N. Poiares

Temperatura 2º

Aguaceiros fracos de sleet


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> foi isto que eu vi nos carros aqui em vfxira.... nao tenho maquina mas é tal e qual esta foto



Isto não é neve, *cardu*.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Continua a chover com *3,5ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> foi isto que eu vi nos carros aqui em vfxira.... nao tenho maquina mas é tal e qual esta foto



É apenas granizo.


----------



## rufer (20 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Um ponto da situação da situação e do que vem aí.
Gosto bastante desta animação.

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/eumetsat.php


----------



## DRC (20 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um aguaceiro, que parece
querer vir para cá.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> É apenas granizo.





ok... pensei q granizo fosse mais a base de calhaus.....


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> ok... pensei q granizo fosse mais a base de calhaus.....



Esta é, de facto, uma linguagem bastante objectiva.


----------



## DMartins (20 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> ok... pensei q granizo fosse mais a base de calhaus.....


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui vai caindo mais um aguaceiro, com a temperatura nos 7.2ºC.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


>






pois.... acho q nunca vi granizo na vida


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parou de chover e a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, de momento com *6,1 ºC*. 
O vento é que parece ter também parado.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vai caindo mais um aguaceiro, com a temperatura nos 7.2ºC.



Porque é que aquele aguaceiro que veio por volta das duas e meia da tarde não aguentou mais um bocadinho e veio agora? É que sempre se viam melhor os relâmpagos... 

Espero que esta noite ainda venha mais algum como esse...


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (20 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> pois.... acho q nunca vi granizo na vida



E estamos aqui todos para aprender


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 3.1ºC e chove neste momento de forma intensa 

Já deve ser a 5ªvez este Inverno que vejo chover com temperaturas à volta dos 3ºC.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoLitos65 disse:


> E estamos aqui todos para aprender



claro que sim


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui o céu está nublado e o carro marcava 6 graus quando vinha para casa.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Por aqui 3.1ºC e chove neste momento de forma intensa
> 
> Já deve ser a 5ªvez este Inverno que vejo chover com temperaturas à volta dos 3ºC.



Agora e so pingos com *3,2ºC*


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite,
Hoje pelo norte da Madeira, os residuais efeitos do Bóris se ficaram pelo vento moderado (rajada máxima de 39 km/h). Durante a noite ocorreu alguma precipitação num total de 2,9mm.
A temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos 13,7ºC e a mínima nos 10,3ºC.
A previsão do IM sobre a queda de neve nos Picos mais altos penso que não chegou a concretizar. Durante o dia as temperaturas no Areeiro não foram muito favoráveis. Agora ao fim da tarde com temperaturas abaixo dos 2ºC, se ocorrer precipitação durante a noite, poderá ser de neve.

Temperaturas hoje da estação do Pico do Areeiro (1600m):






Temperaturas na Madeira às 19h:





Sumário do estado do tempo em Portugal às 19h:


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite.
O dia de hoje ficou-se por uma água-neve(mais água que neve) de manhã e ao final da tarde, pouco granizo, alguma trovoada e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Lightning, pelo resto da noite deve ocorrer apenas aguaceiros fracos a moderados e bastante localizados, a festa maior ja passou. Quanto à trovoada, um ou outro relâmpago com sorte , e mesmo assim, não sei.
Sigo com:
Temp: 6.2ºC
RH: 59%


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Nevou das 19h30 às 20h em Paços de Ferreira.... os flocos acumulavam-se nos carros. Entretanto, veio misturada com chuva... e agora, céu claro.
Temperatura actual = 1,5ºC


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

os bombeiros de murça estavam a criticar o facto de estarem equipas da zona de lisboa a ajudar no alto do marão dizendo q nao estão habilitados para tal devido ao facto de alguns nunca terem visto neve na vida!!!

Sem comentários da minha parte


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

depois de bater nos *7.0ºC* agora voltou a descer e já vai nos *6.4ºC*


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> Lightning, pelo resto da noite deve ocorrer apenas aguaceiros fracos a moderados e bastante localizados, a festa maior ja passou. Quanto à trovoada, um ou outro relâmpago com sorte , e mesmo assim, não sei.
> Sigo com:
> Temp: 6.2ºC
> RH: 59%



Não chegaste a conseguir ver nenhum relâmpago aí hoje?

Eu hoje de tarde vi aqueles 3 com muita sorte, e tudo estava do meu lado, pois escureceu tanto que qualquer "luz" que viesse do céu tornava-se muito fácil de ver. Se calhar se não tivesse tanto escuro eu não os via.


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> os bombeiros de murça estavam a criticar o facto de estarem equipas da zona de lisboa a ajudar no alto do marão dizendo q nao estão habilitados para tal devido ao facto de alguns nunca terem visto neve na vida!!!
> 
> Sem comentários da minha parte



Sim, também vi, é um bocado triste estas coisas. Se não há alertas nem pessoal no terreno está mal, se há também está mal. E viva Portugal. Típico.


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (20 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> os bombeiros de murça estavam a criticar o facto de estarem equipas da zona de lisboa a ajudar no alto do marão dizendo q nao estão habilitados para tal devido ao facto de alguns nunca terem visto neve na vida!!!
> 
> Sem comentários da minha parte



Portuga é mesmo assim
Critica quando não se faz, fala mal quando se faz
É a vida


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Porque é que aquele aguaceiro que veio por volta das duas e meia da tarde não aguentou mais um bocadinho e veio agora? É que sempre se viam melhor os relâmpagos...
> 
> Espero que esta noite ainda venha mais algum como esse...



Pois é, agora daria para tirar melhores fotos...
A temperatura continua a descer, a um ritmo lento, claro: 6.6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ouvi o primeiro trovão agora mesmo


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> Lightning, pelo resto da noite deve ocorrer apenas aguaceiros fracos a moderados e bastante localizados, a festa maior ja passou. Quanto à trovoada, um ou outro relâmpago com sorte , e mesmo assim, não sei.
> Sigo com:
> Temp: 6.2ºC
> RH: 59%



És de que zona da Charneca? É que vivi lá 15 anos, antes de vir morar para cá, em 2007...


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

continua a chuver com 3.2º.

acompanhado de graniso miudinho...


pelo vistos vai nevar aqui se continuar assim


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui cai um pingo ali e outro acolá e a temp. não pára de descer agora *6.1ºC*


----------



## DRC (20 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um aguaceiro forte
com algum granizo.


----------



## rufer (20 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> Sim, também vi, é um bocado triste estas coisas. Se não há alertas nem pessoal no terreno está mal, se há também está mal. E viva Portugal. Típico.



Não vi. Mas foram os próprios bombeiros que criticaram? Realmente. 
Há coisas que não se entendem e sinceramente acho que nem vale a pena.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Dia de aguaceiros e algum frio, mas o Boris não esteve por aqui. 

Sobre o problema da presença dos bombeiros, depende dos objectivos... dizer simplesmente que não servem porque nunca viram neve é conversa sem assunto. Nunca viram neve mas também não foram para lá de calções e chinelos de praia...


----------



## storm (20 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Santos disse:


> Em Montejunto 09-01-20
> 
> As minhas desculpas pela falta de qualidade das fotos, mas foi o que consegui enquanto conduzia.
> Devo salientar que quando saí de Montejunto, nevava com muita intensidade, pelo que foi entrar no carro e descer em 2ª muito devagarinho.



Espectaculo de registo

*Santos*, por que hora foi isso, foi de manha???

Que tarde tão fraca, alguns aguaceiros fracos, a coisa de 1h30m caiu uma valente granizada e nada mais.

Neste momento pasmaceira e sigo com 6.8ºC

As fotos estão muito boas, as trombas de agua no Porto e que Maravilhoso


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Não chegaste a conseguir ver nenhum relâmpago aí hoje?
> 
> Eu hoje de tarde vi aqueles 3 com muita sorte, e tudo estava do meu lado, pois escureceu tanto que qualquer "luz" que viesse do céu tornava-se muito fácil de ver. Se calhar se não tivesse tanto escuro eu não os via.



Vi, quando estava a granizar a valer fui à janela e no momento em que afasto a cortina cai um mesmo perto.
O resultado foi este:


----------



## Nonnu (20 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Alguem pediu foto do mar de hoje, ora ca esta cabo da roca por volta das 16 horas de hoje.


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

na tvi tb tao a falar da polemica dos bombeiros

foi o comandante dos bombeiros de murça q tava a criticar... os bombeiros do sul foram passear para ver neve de acordo com o comandante


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Skizzo disse:


> Ouvi o primeiro trovão agora mesmo




Bem , aqui na zona de Valongo , não há trovões mas sim foguetes... : ... desconheço o motivo para tal. Foguetes e mais foguetes... parece uma noite de Verão. Só cá faltam os emigrantes

Temperatura actual : *3.8ºC*
céu muito nublado e vento fraco


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

passou agora foto da tromba de agua, na sic....

e era daqui do forum....


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pessoal, a foto apareceu agora na SIC, durante a reportagem do alerta vermelho por causa da agitação marítima. E puseram crédito ao Fórum MeteoPT


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A foto do Snifa acabou de passar na SIC 

Aqui estão -0,4º com céu encoberto, mas sem nevar.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> Vi, quando estava a granizar a valer fui à janela e no momento em que afasto a cortina cai um mesmo perto.
> O resultado foi este:



 Parece que acabou de nevar 

Aqui também caiu granizo, mas foi uma coisa muito leve...


----------



## Met (20 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A foto do Snifa passou agora no jornal da noite da SIC!!!!!!
Fonte: Meteopt - Fórum de metereologia!


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sigo com 2.2ºC e a descer bem já que o céu limpou. Incrivelmente ainda vai restando algum granizo da hora do almoço nas zonas mais abrigadas.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estava a estranhar o facto de ter 2,8ºC e de repente a temperatura voltou a subir

Pois, ta a subir devido a queda de precipitaçao de neve liquida com *3,1ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura já está a subir, depois de ter caído mais um aguaceiro.
Estou com *6,3 ºC* no momento.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Desce lentamente, agora 7,8ºC


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

As criticas dos bombeiros de Murça foi mais devido a terem chamado bombeiros da região de Lisboa e não terem chamado ninguém do distrito de Vila Real excepto a cruz branca de Vila Real. De facto não faz sentido, é como chamarem os bombeiros de Murça para ocorrerem a cheias em Lisboa enquanto os próprios bombeiros de Lisboa ficam no quartel...

Céu quase limpo e temperatura de -0,5ºC. As estradas estão "vidradas", cuidado a quem conduz!


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Temp:4.7ºC =O a descer bem!


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Está *2,9ºC*, algumas pingas

E, já acumulei *17mm* hoje


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vai caindo outro aguaceiro com temperatura de 5,7ºC..é dos últimos aguaceiros, pelo satélite já pouco resta.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Volta a cair um Aguaceiro Fraco, com *6,0ºC* de Temperatura

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## rufer (20 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> As criticas dos bombeiros de Murça foi mais devido a terem chamado bombeiros da região de Lisboa e não terem chamado ninguém do distrito de Vila Real excepto a cruz branca de Vila Real. De facto não faz sentido, é como chamarem os bombeiros de Murça para ocorrerem a cheias em Lisboa enquanto os próprios bombeiros de Lisboa ficam no quartel...
> 
> Céu quase limpo e temperatura de -0,5ºC. As estradas estão "vidradas", cuidado a quem conduz!



Sim, mas penso que os bombeiros de Lisboa eram um reforço para o caso de a situação se poder complicar. Uma ajuda para as corporações da zona. Lá está. Agora não foi necessário mas podia ser não é?


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sei que está bastante frio, mas infelizmente não tenho estação para vos dar valores... Mr Phillip, podias-me confirmar os valores de temperatura, sff?


----------



## joao paulo (20 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> Sim, também vi, é um bocado triste estas coisas. Se não há alertas nem pessoal no terreno está mal, se há também está mal. E viva Portugal. Típico.



Lamentável!! Hoje quando a Protecção Civil decidiu encerrar as escolas do Concelho da Covilhã ás 15.00 h , já muitos criticavam o facto, quando  se  esquecem que a Covilhã no seu todo se estende desde o Planalto Central da Estrela, Cova da Beira  até à Serra do Açor com freguesias e pequenas anexas com uma orografia difícil...Pela manhã estive na zona habitacional a  maior altitude da freguesia, onde é frequente nevar, e já grande parte dos habitantes (na generalidade pastores e idosos reformados que amanham os seus quintais) procediam à limpeza dos seus caminhos, num verdadeiro espírito de cidadania e sentimento colectivo...


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> As criticas dos bombeiros de Murça foi mais devido a terem chamado bombeiros da região de Lisboa e não terem chamado ninguém do distrito de Vila Real excepto a cruz branca de Vila Real. De facto não faz sentido, é como chamarem os bombeiros de Murça para ocorrerem a cheias em Lisboa enquanto os próprios bombeiros de Lisboa ficam no quartel...



Não sei se a comparação é justa. Penso que é mais os bombeiros de Murça serem destacados (por prevenção) para Lisboa, e os da Amadora não, porque na Amadora também pode existir risco de cheias. Além do mais a critica da falta de experiência foi o que me enervou mais. A experiência adquire-se, e afinal agora tiveram um bom evento para adquirirem experiência.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Sei que está bastante frio, mas infelizmente não tenho estação para vos dar valores... Mr Phillip, podias-me confirmar os valores de temperatura, sff?



Que não te falte nada... Estão 6.7ºC!!


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Desce para os 7,7ºC, pouco falta para bater a mínima obtida hoje de manhã.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O céu esta a ficar limpo, mas
a temperatura continua em queda com *2,2ºC*
Se continuar assim, ainda vou aos negativos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui neste momento estão 4.9ºC

Off Topic: Porque razão não consigo por fotos através do Image Shack


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> olha passou a foto do snifa no portugal em directo, na  rtp.
> 
> Por aqui:
> 
> ...



tive aí perto da sertã no verão
em vilar da carga
e na piscina da sertã onde se passa um dia bué agradavel


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas noites a todos ,desde o centro de lisboa sigo com 7.5c,vento fraco a moderado de nw,1017 hpa(a subir),andei a tarde inteira para trãs e para a frente aqui em lisboa (em trabalho),para só ver um relãmpago,mas só vi o clarão ,nao escutei nada.O`bóris´, o que deu aqui para os (desgraçados) de lisboa e margem sul, foi pouquito,mas mais vale pouco do que nada obrigado ao pessoal de todo o pais ,que partilhou registos, fotos fantasticas,elegendo a do snifa,como e a mais BRUTAL ,aquela foto é um (escãndalo)!!! até deu televisão,é isto é o exemplo puro do meteolouco, no momento çerto,são estas coisas que dão ´pica né???), um abraço e venha a proxima......


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 3ºC e chuva!!!!!!
Ta no limiar sera possivel??
que azar fogo


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

*5.6ºC* tá a ficar fresquinho


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui está a cair uma chuva muito miudinha com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 6,5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Que não te falte nada... Estão 6.7ºC!!



Obrigado. Ora aqui está uma das vantagens do amor que todos temos pela meteorologia: o espírito de entre-ajuda. 

Acrescento ainda o céu pouco nublado e o vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> Além do mais a critica da falta de experiência foi o que me enervou mais. A experiência adquire-se, e afinal agora tiveram um bom evento para adquirirem experiência.



Isso da experiência faz-me lembrar um daqueles anúncios de procura de um funcionário para empregar numa empresa em que se preza e coloca como carácter obrigatório a experiência.
Ora, se a experiência se adquire e nunca nos dão oportunidades para termos a nossa primeira vez - seja para o que for - nunca iremos ter a tão falada experiência, ficaremos condenados a nunca ganhar experiência, apenas por não a termos no momento; é como dar a quem tem e quem não tem ficar literalmente a «chuchar no dedo», o que impossibilita que alguma vez essas pessoas possam vir a ganhar alguma experiência.
É também uma das coisas que costumo criticar no dia-a-dia.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fil disse:


> As criticas dos bombeiros de Murça foi mais devido a terem chamado bombeiros da região de Lisboa e não terem chamado ninguém do distrito de Vila Real excepto a cruz branca de Vila Real. De facto não faz sentido, é como chamarem os bombeiros de Murça para ocorrerem a cheias em Lisboa enquanto os próprios bombeiros de Lisboa ficam no quartel...
> 
> Céu quase limpo e temperatura de -0,5ºC. As estradas estão "vidradas", cuidado a quem conduz!



De facto terem feito o pedido a bombeiros da região de Lisboa é um pouco estranho, mas a critica feita pelo Comandante dos BV de Murça deu a entender que deveriam ser alguém da zona para estarem de prevenção e isso não tem lógica, visto que se a zona vai ser afectada esses poderão ser sobrecarragados.

Mais vale um tópico sobre isto, já que começa a ficar muito fora do assunto do tópico.


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não consigo aceder ao http://imageshack.us/ queria meter uma foto tirada na praia com granizo 

4.5ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



hurricane disse:


> Por aqui 3ºC e chuva!!!!!!
> Ta no limiar sera possivel??
> que azar fogo



Eu por aqui sigo com 1.5ºC e uns pingos, portanto não és o único que se queixa. Mas este frio é ilusório já que se deve ao frio de quando o céu limpa, em altitude não há frio suficiente para ver sequer uns flocos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> Não consigo aceder ao http://imageshack.us/ queria meter uma foto tirada na praia com granizo
> 
> 4.5ºC




Tás com o mesmo problema que eu, também não consigo.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GARFEL disse:


> tive aí perto da sertã no verão
> em vilar da carga
> e na piscina da sertã onde se passa um dia bué agradavel



Devias ter vindo hoje, nevou em cotas baixas e as serras em volta muitas estavam branquinhas. 

Esta zona é bonita (sou suspeito claro), mas geralmente o pessoal vai bem impressionado.

*Ja agora qual é a temperatura que tens actual, para eu ver quais as diferenças numa distancia de 40km (diastancia do centro de Tomar).*


----------



## dpaes (20 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Haviam dito que nevaria no território todo........... onde está a neve??!!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> Eu por aqui sigo com 1.5ºC e uns pingos, portanto não és o único que se queixa. Mas este frio é ilusório já que se deve ao frio de quando o céu limpa, em altitude não há frio suficiente para ver sequer uns flocos



Durante o dia passava-se o contrario, quando entrava o aguaceiro descia consideravelmente a temperatura, como foi o caso quando nevou aqui de manha. A temperatura rondava os 4ºC, e durante o aguaceiro, neste caso neve, a temperatura baixou para 1.4ºC. Mas agora a noite penso que é isso que tu disses-te que acontece, e com a entrada do aguaceiro a temperatura até pode subir.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois de ter atingidos os 2,2ºC

Eis, que volta a chover com *3,1ºC*

Boas fotos a todos os membros


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Caem frequentemente Aguaceiros Fracos, por aqui, e a Temperatura mantém-se estável nos *6,5ºC*, variando +0,2ºC/h

A Precipitação acumulada mantém-se nos 4,3mm, com um Rain Rate Máximo de *42,35mm/h*!

Neste momento, Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a *0,0 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,3ºC


----------



## jpc (20 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá a todos!
neva outra vez em Viseu, mas parece que isso já não é notícia...

Abraço    jpc


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

neste momento tou com 2.5º:
e com barometro nos 1010.29mb
humidade 72%
e o ceu pouco nublado ou seija ve-se algumas estrelas..


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Numa breve passagem pelo site da AEMET , e no que diz respeito ao dia de amanhã no que concerne à previsão da cota minima de neve - para as Provincias que fazem fronteira com Portugal Continental -

Norte : Pontevedra - 900m  ( *Minho* ),  Ourense e Zamora - 700m  ( *Trás-os-Montes *) , Salamanca - 600m ( *Beira Alta *)

Centro : Cáceres - 800m ( *Beira Baixa e Alto Alentejo-Portalegre *)

Sul :  Badajoz - 800m ( *Alto Alentejo-Évora e Baixo Alentejo *) , Huelva - 900m ( *Baixo Alentejo e Algarve *)

Cerca das 21h:30m : Valongo com céu muito nublado , vento fraco . Temperatura nos *04ºC*


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Viseu segue com 0,0ºC de momento e recomeçou a nevar, embora fraquito...(para já)...


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jpc disse:


> Olá a todos!
> neva outra vez em Viseu, mas parece que isso já não é notícia...
> 
> Abraço    jpc



Desculpa jpc nao tinha reparado no teu post...


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

em TOMAR estamos com 5.5º ás 21.40 h o que de resto se mantém desde as 19
infelizmente é a temperatura mais baixa desde á 2 dias
como é que havia de nevar aqui ó caneco
tenho várias informaçoes de que terá nevado em abrantes


----------



## jpc (20 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Hoje fiz a A24 de Viseu para Lamego às 7h. 30m debaixo de neve muito intensa e voltei às 17 h.com montes e montes de neve. coisa nunca vista havia mais neve em Viseu do que em Castro Daire (vila). Na viagem de ida e na volta foi exemplar o trabalho dos Limpa Neves: Vi pelo menos 3 a trabalhar ana A24. Os meus parabens. Na viagem de regresso, Havia uma altura muito apreciável de neve nas bordas da A24 e as vias nos 2 sentidos estavam incrivelmente limpas.
PS. continua a nevar e tenho o meu jardim com montes de neve a 2 Km do centro de Vieu (Rossio)...

Abraço jpc


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui vai chovendo com 2.1ºC


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui *5.4ºC*


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Algumas imagens do aguaceiro que deu origem a algum graupel e sleet na zona de Lisboa, e que já aqui foi referido!
> 
> Montemor-Loures (9:17)
> 
> ...



yep
sim senhor
belas fotos
porem com outro tipo de abertura do diafragma farias ainda um melhor registo
parabens


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por favor coloquem fotografias no tópico:

 Chuva, Neve e Granizo - «Bóris» 20 Janeiro 2009. Ou criem um tópico dedicado se se justificar. Opcionalmente se desejarem avisem neste tópico que as colocaram no outro com o link para lá.

É do próprio interesse dos autores, pois aqui no seguimento ficam para trás perdidas nas muitas páginas onde muitos acabam por não as ver.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O Bóris está nas suas últimas... 

Vamos lá ver se antes de se despedir de vez ainda nos dá alguma coisa que tenha guardado para o final... 

Só eu já fiquei contente em ver 3 relâmpagos e ouvir 5 trovões, sempre matei saudades daquela sensação que é estar perante um dos fenómenos que na minha opinião é um dos mais bonitos.


----------



## Filipe (20 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa Noite! Por aqui -3,8ºC e céu limpo...


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui sigo com céu limpo e:
T: *1,8ºC*
HR: *77%*
P:* 1015,2mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui ceu pouco nublado. Um ligeiro chuvisco de restos de nuvens, porque olhando para o ceu ta estrelado e nao se ve nada de consistente pelo menos. A temp. é de 1.9°C. E ja congelou a agua que estava no tejadilho do carro.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento, *1,3ºC* a temperatura nao para de descer (ainda vou aos negativos)

Céu limpo


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva consideravelmente na Serra da Falperra Braga-Guimarães há já meia hora.

Já acumulou em todo o lado.

Espero que o Bóris me deixe ir para casa pois tenho de descer o monte todo...

Altitude +- 500M


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui a temperatura está completamente estagnada, nos 7,7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bem, não me posso queixar da falta de chuva :


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas novamente,pessoal da margem sul!!começou pingar aqui em lisboa(zona do cais do sodré) e vai para esse lado,sigo com 7c 1018 hpa.ceu nublado,vento fraco a moderado nw /w moderado


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E pronto...

Os parolos da cidade estão a subir o monte em plena noite de neve para tirar fotos...

E depois as pessoas são supostas ter pena de quem amassa a chapa nas curvas... E ainda sobra para ba protecção civil que nada faz...

Há com cada um...


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

neva na Penha a 10min!!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E mais um aguaceiro de neve em Paços de Ferreira agora mesmo!
As bermas da estrada da A42 já acumulam neve...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura sobe para os *6,3 ºC* após a queda de mais um aguaceiro, que entretanto continua a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui a temperatura voltou a subir, muito ligeiramente, estando agora nos 7.1ºC, e a pressão atmosférica está nos 1019hpa. Vai caindo um aguaceiro aqui e ali...


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> E mais um aguaceiro de neve em Paços de Ferreira agora mesmo!
> As bermas da estrada da A42 já acumulam neve...



Poderias informar caso tenhas conhecimento da ocorrência ou não de queda de neve em Paredes? 
Muito obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GabKoost disse:


> Neva consideravelmente na Serra da Falperra Braga-Guimarães há já meia hora. Já acumulou em todo o lado.


Ai que eu espero que venha até aqui. De qualquer forma tenho saudades do dia 9



[/

E para os meteorologicómanos (perdoem-me o termo mas penso que se ajusta aqui como "uma luva") deixo 2 imagens tiradas hoje de tarde ao belo atlântico...

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

[/

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

[/


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite

O nosso colega Brigantia ligou-me há uns minutos, relatando-me uma forte queda de neve na zona do Bom Jesus, em Braga. 

Na cidade, já liguei aos meus sogros, e parece que chove... mas até quando??



***************


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Soma e segue...


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É impressão minha , ou o " Bóris " quer despedir-se em beleza ? 

Observem as imagens de satélite ( p.ex. da sat24 , das 22.00 UTC ) , nomeadamente o que está a entrar pelo Norte da Galiza - Cabo Finisterra -, dirigindo-se a toda e velocidade para Portugal...


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ok cernax 
realmente aa diferenças para os sitios onde estamos penso que tem a haver apenas com dois factores 
1 a interiorização maior da serta em relação a tomar
2 porque a cota de tomar é um bom bocado inferior a essa

para o vince 
essa ideia do topico só para as fotos é fantastica
mas penso que (talvez ) tenhas de dar aí umas dicas ao pessoal de como fazer isso

ao resto do pessoal
se alguem estiver em contacto com o nosso meteopt luis salvador
preciso de entrar em contacto com ele

por fim
aquelas nuvens a norte da penninsula em deslocação para cá trazem-nos o quê só chuva
a massa de ar frio está a dissipar é isso ???


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Muito pessoal ta a dizer que pa eles o BORIS ta acabado ou que ja deu o que tinha a dar. Quanto à neve talvez. Mas segundo o titulo do topico vamos a meio. Ainda devemos ter os bons registos de precipitaçao que todos esperamos no dia 22 com chuva forte.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Esta descida de cotas aqui no Norte esta noite não estava prevista


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá amigos!

Efectivamente Bóris foi generosa para alguns em vários pontos do país, aqui nem rendeu muito hoje: Apenas 4.1 mm de precipitação.

Destaques para as 8 da manhã onde caiu uma granizada forte aqui, atirando a temperatura para os 7ºC;

O vento ao longo do dia foi moderado a forte, o anemómetro registava velocidades na ordem dos 30 a 50 km/h, embora para o final da tarde tenha vindo a diminuir.

Realce ainda para o Wind-chill de manhã que chegou aos -1.5ºC enquanto que a temperatura era de 7.6ºC, isto às 8 da manhã.

Outras informações, a temperatura hoje não chegou aos dois dígitos, estando sempre na ordem dos 7 - 8 graus; 

Neste momento sigo com 6.2ºC, 4.1 mm, vento de ENE a 4 km/h, e humidade de 86%.



Até logo!


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui está um valente pasmaceira!

Céu limpo.
Vento fraco.

T: *1,8ºC*
HR: *76%*
P: *1015,2mb/hPa*


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



			
				[ HD ];116388 disse:
			
		

> É impressão minha , ou o " Bóris " quer despedir-se em beleza ?
> 
> Observem as imagens de satélite ( p.ex. da sat24 , das 22.00 UTC ) , nomeadamente o que está a entrar pelo Norte da Galiza - Cabo Finisterra -, dirigindo-se a toda e velocidade para Portugal...



hum 
talvez
talvez
alguem com mais conhecimentos pode dar aí uma explicação
e ou previsão


----------



## GARFEL (20 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Aristocrata disse:


> Ai que eu espero que venha até aqui. De qualquer forma tenho saudades do dia 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ué
fotos altamente
trabalhas-te-as
mas a maquina tem de ser boa
mas muito muito boas


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ainda vai voltar a nevar, pelo menos no Norte, esta noite.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

NEVA COPIOSAMENTE EM PAÇOS DE FERREIRA!!!!!!!!!!!! 
HÁ 20 MINUTOS QUE NAO PARA!!


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cerca das 22:10 veio um aguaceiro de sleet... fui agora la fora tirar uma foto ao que restou ... estavam 2.5ºC...

A foto não tem muita qualidade... tirada com o tlmv


----------



## rogers (20 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Snowing at last! 1ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> NEVA COPIOSAMENTE EM PAÇOS DE FERREIRA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HÁ 20 MINUTOS QUE NAO PARA!!



Fantástico 

Fotos please


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por agora 7,6ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GabKoost disse:


> E pronto...
> 
> Os parolos da cidade estão a subir o monte em plena noite de neve para tirar fotos...
> 
> ...



Parolos ?
Quantas vezes nao fiz o mesmo e para bem mais longe e para bem mais isolado e para bem mais alto e em plena noite, mas tenho perfeita noção dos perigos e dos limites... não vou para la num renault 5, vou num jipe, nao vamos sozinhos, vamos em grupo, e se não dá, nao se avança, não há herois... há sim pessoas responsáveis e conscientes que simplesmente vivem uma paixao de maneira diferente.


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GARFEL disse:


> hum
> talvez
> talvez
> alguem com mais conhecimentos pode dar aí uma explicação
> e ou previsão



Do meu ponto de vista não vai ser nada de extraordinário...

Vamos ter uma aumento das temperaturas a partir de quinta, logo "adeus neve!".

Trovoada pelo que se pode ver aqui - http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/lftx_frame.htm - não irá ocorrer nada.

Chuva é que vamos ter abundância, em especial o Norte de Portugal...
*
Precipitação acumulada em 48h* (previsão quarta e quinta)


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro fraco...


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Obg GARFIL. Mas eu tenho um microclima diferente da Sertã, e só sao 10km de distancia. A sertã é mais fria sem chuva, tem duas ribeiras na vila e dai é mais humida, formando geada facilmente . Fica a descriçao e o pessoal fica a conhecer melhor aqui


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui mais um aguaceiro e estou com *5.3ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 2.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boaspor aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco com 2.1ºC.


----------



## filipept (20 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A entrada das nuvens a norte estava prevista, aliás, porque estava prevista precipitação para estas horas. A grande diferença é que não estava previsto a descida das cotas nesta altura. De quaquer forma, também era previsivel uma cota mais baixa a norte hoje de manha e não se verificou, ficando a acumulação (da parte da manha) pelos 350/400. A temperatura em altura têm sido mal "modelizada" pelos modelos, talvez pouco habituados a este tipo de entradas.

A principal fonte tem sido o GFS, pena é que o europeu também não diponibilize os seus dados para os podermos comparar, de qualquer forma, este é um assunto que daria um tópico.

P.S: Parabéns a todos que poderam assistir aos mais belos encantos que a natureza proporciona. 

P.S II: As autoridades competentes estão em formação intensiva este inverno (boa sorte também para eles)


----------



## Nashville (20 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas.

esta imagem está fabulosa....

ao sortudo pelo sucedido os meus sinceros parabéns
até teve direito a passar no jornal da noite na "SIC" referente a uma reportagem sobre o evento....

com rodape a mencionar ""FOTO CEDIDA PELO MeteoPT.com Fórum de Meteorologia ""

acabei de chegar do Monte da virgem por lá o termómetro marcava 2.5ºC realmente houve uma queda de temperatura muito acentuada desde o fim da tarde.

realmente só falta a precipitação a haver vamos...

algum registo de neve por estas bandas?????


cumps
Nashville


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas!

Mais um aguaceiro por aqui... Temperatura de 6.0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



GARFEL disse:


> ué
> fotos altamente
> trabalhas-te-as
> mas a maquina tem de ser boa
> mas muito muito boas


Por acaso já tem uns anos; 5 megapixéis, Panasonic DMC-LZ2. Antiguita... Mas é o que tenho.
Não faço edição de imagem; o que faço é colocar marca de água na imagem. Apenas isso. O resto deixo à natureza


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Nashville disse:


> realmente só falta a precipitação a haver vamos...
> 
> algum registo de neve por estas bandas?????
> 
> ...



Boas, tenho registado precipitação perfeitamente líquida com 2ºC, pelo que o problema estará mais na falta de frio em altura. Será interessante ver o que acontece no próximo, já que eventualmente poderá estar a entrar frio em altura não previsto pelos modelos 

Enfim, a ver vamos, por isso é que a meteorologia é algo de tão fascinante


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por momentos choveu de forma moderada e a temperatura baixou para *5.2ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Finalmente em casa..quero apenas dizer que as 17.20 h começou a nevar.Durou apenas 15 minutos...mas foi muito bom!!! Ainda por cima á hora de saida...Tenho fotos que posso postar.


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



dgstorm disse:


> Parolos ?
> Quantas vezes nao fiz o mesmo e para bem mais longe e para bem mais isolado e para bem mais alto e em plena noite, mas tenho perfeita noção dos perigos e dos limites... não vou para la num renault 5, vou num jipe, nao vamos sozinhos, vamos em grupo, e se não dá, nao se avança, não há herois... há sim pessoas responsáveis e conscientes que simplesmente vivem uma paixao de maneira diferente.



Ninguem falou de ti.

Dia 9 vi familias inteiras a ficar presas na falperra durante mais de duas horas. Na penha deixaram lá os carros.

Por parolos define-se o inconsciente que vai com a famelga para o monte em pleno nevão sujeito a ficar lá encalhado. Quem tem experiencia pode se aventurar com segurança. Quem não tem e apenas quer brincar aos bonecos eve ficar em casa e ir lá acima DEPOIS do temporal.

Estas corridas transloucadas sem qualquer consciencia deixa-me perplexo... 

Não sei porque é que te sentiste visado. Obviamente não me referi a pessoas EXPERIENTES.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu limpo e -0,1ºC.  

Extremos de hoje até ao momento:

-0,1ºC / 3,2ºC


----------



## RMira (20 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Caros amigos,

Estarei doido ou a previsão da Estação do HotSpot acabou de prever chuva/neve para esta noite?!?

http://www.meteomoita.com/previsao.php


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Confirmo a neve em Paços de Ferreira!Tava ao telefone com a minha namorada e ela relatava-me exactamente isso!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

 Aqui em casa só fui à porta quando o VerticalHorizon avisou que estava um aguaceiro de neve a cair e só vi cair chuva misturada com flocos de neve...
Talvez por eu estar a 292 mts, mesmo na zona mais baixa da freguesia...se fosse ao ponto mais alto a 530 mts de certeza que veria muita, mas mesmo muita neve.
Bem, aguardo que a diferença de temperatura afinal possa trazer alguma surpresa nas próximas horas e o ar frio em altitude baixe mais meio grauzinho ou coisa do género para me dar o prazer de ver a neve (neve de verdade) que ainda não vi hoje.
Já agora e se quiserem ver o meu jardim e o evoluir da neve que caiu no dia 9 deste mês passem no meu blog:
http://touquilhado.blogspot.com/


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Não sei se alguém já linkou a notícia mas um dos aguaceiros desta tarde já foi de neve no alto da Fóia (Serra de Monchique). 

http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=29898


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui me fico, com 7ºC, e a chover.
Até amanhã!!


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois de ter registado a minima de *1,0ºC*

A temperatura começa a subir em pique ate aos *3,1ºC*

Porque volta a chuva


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui não espero nada de mais agora até a madrugada de quinta quando vier uma frente fria activa...o Boris por aqui foi muito bom não rendeu muita chuva mas valeu pela trovoada e pelo granizo e acima de tudo pelo sleet melhor que este dia só o 29 de Janeiro de 2006 em que nevou. mas se o boris vai continuar então o nome do tópico devia ir até ao dia 31   o que vai vir a partir de quinta já nada tem a ver com o boris que vimos hoje  são sistemas diferentes massas diferentes.

Temperatura a subir 6,1ºC


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Situação caricata:
Convenci o meu pai a ir à serra. Aqui em baixo tínhamos 1ºC na parte sul e norte de Alcanena, 2ºC no centro. Mais tarde chegámos ao topo apenas estavam 0ºC. De volta, quando cheguei cá abaixo já estavam 0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui cairam apenas 5mm de precipitação!!!
Pensei que tivesse sido mais, mas o carácter dos aguaceiros não o permitiu!!!
Sigo agora com 6,6ºC!!


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui estão as fotos da neve em Monchique na Foia, não é todos anos que Neva por 2 vezes na Foia

URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura voltou a subir, agora com 6.2ºC...

O aguaceiro de há pouco não chegou para acumular: 4.1 mm na mesma.

Agora o céu está limpo embora em Lisboa hajam mais nuvens.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Hoje também fico por aqui.

Foi um dia para ficar para a história na memória de muitos. 

Até amanhã.


----------



## Almeida (20 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ta a saraivar por aqui  : D 

Temperatura nos 2,6Cº


----------



## Almeida (20 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Parou agora


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui chove fraco com 2.3ºC. Decididamente não passa disto.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Fui agora á Serra de Santa justa em valongo e nada só chuva e ta um gelo 

Existe a possibilidade de cair algo esta noite??

cumps


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite,
Ao que parece pelo que deu nas notícias nevou na mealhada, tão pertinho de nós Vitamos, a meio caminho.
Precipitação (hoje) 5.6mm
Temp. actual (corresponde à min do dia): 3.9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neste momento tempo calmo por cá

Actualmente 15,1ºC e 65% Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui se continua de céu limpo e vento fraco de W e com 1.3ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

neste momento tenho por ca 2.8º

por vezes aguaceiros de gelo (granizo)

mas mais nada ,vamos ver a noite com vai ser. o im tem coimbra com alerta amarelo para queda de neve assima dos 400m ...


http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=semttulobi0.png


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tudo muito calmo aqui com temperatura estabilizada 6,4ºC não me parece que vá descer muito esta noite...amanha de dia neve apenas nos locais normais do Norte no resto do pais nuvens e uns pingos principalmente no litoral e ainda fresco com subida de temperatura para a noite com a chegada de uma frente fria activa...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Desce para os 7,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## granizus (20 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite!

Isto hoje foi um dia em cheio, hein? 
Gostava que me dessem umas luzes sobre este assunto: este fim de semana vou com os meus filhos para a Serra da Estrela (Penhas da Saúde). Já vi em todo o lado que 5ª e 6ª sobe bastante a temperatura e chove. Será o suficiente para derreter o que acumulou entretanto?

Abraço 

PS: embora seja membro há pouco tempo, fiquei cheio de orgulho de ver a foto do Snifa na SIC com copyriht e tudo!


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em VFX está um frio de rachar!!






Esta é a imagem às 22h, o que vos parece?


----------



## Acardoso (20 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jpmartins disse:


> Bem o Acardoso relata que às 7h da matina estava tudo branquinho aqui na zona (e eu a dormir) de uma queda muito intensa de granizo.
> O meu cunhado à 20 minutos relata queda de neve em Oliveira de Azemeis, disse que foi durante pouco tempo, mas nevou.
> Oliveira deverá estar a 200 m, há alguem de Oliveira de Azemeis que confirme isto?
> 
> Temp.actual 7.8ºC


pois é...isto de ter que trabalhar cedo não é mau de todo, sempre da para ver uns cenários agradáveis...
nas bermas estavam acumulados grandes quantidades de granizo...por volta das 14:30 voltou haver uma forte queda de granizo, uma coisa memo forte

temp max:9.1º
temp min:3.3º(continua a descer)

sigo com:
pressao:1017.1hpa
vento nulo
temp.:3.3º
humid:93%


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui tenho céu pouco nublado e vento fraco..estao 3.0¤C


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Acardoso disse:


> pois é...isto de ter que trabalhar cedo não é mau de todo, sempre da para ver uns cenários agradáveis...
> nas bermas estavam acumulados grandes quantidades de granizo...por volta das 14:30 voltou haver uma forte queda de granizo, uma coisa memo forte
> 
> temp max:9.1º
> ...



boas vizinho tou a ver que a diferença de temperatura 

entre nos e pouca....boa noite


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Loriga, céu limpo e0ºC de temperatura.

Noites...


----------



## profgeo (20 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

boa noite pessoal, por aqui o sistema Boris, nao afectou em nada a costa sul.... tivemos uns agradaveis 21graus de máxima, um dia tipicamente de Primavera!!! em comparaçao aos nossos meteoloucos do "rectangulo", que hoje tiveram um dia em cheio




[/


Cumps 
Funchal!!!


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> Em VFX está um frio de rachar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que a massa de ar fria está a ir para Leste e a cota de neve está a subir a cada hora que passa...amanha a nevar é nas terras do norte mas nos locais normais como Bragança até meio da tarde, depois com a chegada da frente fria para a noite a cota dispara e apenas chove intensamente...neve depois só a partir de domingo, mas isso logo veremos


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estão-se a formar estalactites por aqui... 

A temperatura é de -0,8ºC. Os extremos do dia até ao momento são de -0,9ºC / 2,1ºC.

Boas fotos amarusp, foi boa a acumulação por aí!


----------



## Acardoso (20 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

continua a descer...2.9º
o ceu esta carregadinho de nuvens!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Loriga, céu limpo e0ºC de temperatura.
> 
> Noites...


Que inveja...


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Para terminar...


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui 1.8ºC, depois de um aguaceiro de agua-neve... espero que venham mais aguaceiros... onde posso ver imagens das nuvens de chuva mais actualizadas?


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui também tenho as temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC segundo o carro. É só um aguaceiro e puff..., fez-se chocapic


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui 2.7º .
e nuvens nem vê-las....


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> para terminar...



lindo!!


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jaca disse:


> aqui 2.7º .
> e nuvens nem vê-las....



Parece que só aguaceiros esporádicos 






Já agora amanhã a previsão é vento forte e chuva forte até mais ou menos que zonas? LX?


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Loriga está isolada!!! Amanhã mais uma vez hà hipoteses de não poder ir trabalhar.
Estradas cortadasna minha região:
 EM 1124 Hospital de Seia-Vales; 
EM 622.3 Vales-Póvoa Nova; 
EN 338 Manteigas–Piornos–Torre-Lagoa Comprida-Sabugueiro-Torre; 
*EN 338 Lagoa Comprida-Loriga;* 
EN 339 Lagoa Comprida-Sabugueiro; 
EN 339 Sabugueiro-Seia; 
EN 339-1 Sabugueiro-Penhas Douradas; 
EN 232 Manteigas-Penhas Douradas-Gouveia; 
*EN 231 Fontão;* 
*EN 231 Valezim-Pedras Lavradas; *
*EN 338 Vide-Lagoa Comprida; EN 230 Vide-Pedras Lavradas;*
 EN 339 Cuxaril-São Romão. 
*Desde as 00h00 foram Resgatas/Assistidas 222 pessoas de 3 autocarros, de 40 veículos ligeiros e de 3 veículos pesados. *

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



paricusa disse:


> Por aqui 1.8ºC, depois de um aguaceiro de agua-neve... espero que venham mais aguaceiros... onde posso ver imagens das nuvens de chuva mais actualizadas?



A que altitude estás?


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em princípio para o norte e centro litoral teremos chuvas e vento


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



granizus disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Isto hoje foi um dia em cheio, hein?
> Gostava que me dessem umas luzes sobre este assunto: este fim de semana vou com os meus filhos para a Serra da Estrela (Penhas da Saúde). Já vi em todo o lado que 5ª e 6ª sobe bastante a temperatura e chove. Será o suficiente para derreter o que acumulou entretanto?
> ...



Totalmente não acredito que derreta, mas irá derreter uma boa parte devido à chuva intensa, mas no fim-de-semana deverá nevar na Torre.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snowstorm disse:


> *Já agora amanhã a previsão é vento forte e chuva forte até mais ou menos que zonas? LX?*



Amanha não chove forte nem vai fazer vento forte, amanha apenas uns pingos no litoral e nada mais.a chuva vai estar mais concentrada no Extremos norte tras-os-montes  por ai...chuva moderada a forte é a partir da madrugada de quinta de norte a sul


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É agora ou nunca já tenho céu muito nublado!


----------



## snowstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Amanha não chove forte nem vai fazer vento forte, amanha apenas uns pingos no litoral e nada mais.a chuva vai estar mais concentrada no Extremos norte tras-os-montes  por ai...chuva moderada a forte é a partir da madrugada de quinta de norte a sul



Obrigado Miguel.
Até amanhã!


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MeteoPtg disse:


> levesinha mas é!!! Onde estás?



Estava, na altura, no PC dos CTT . Foi escrever e começar a subir a serrinha, para não perder pitada do momento! 

Algumas das fotos já as coloquei lá no tópico das fotografias deste evento.
Pelo que entendi tens muito material e certamente vais abrir tópico especial para o nevão da cidade, depois se não te importares coloco lá as que consegui ao final da tarde! 

Por Elvas foi um fracasso a possível queda seja do que for, retirando a água-neve (pouca) pela manhã cedo, o resto do dia não teve nada de especial, nem chuva nada!, apenas uns pingos esporádicos e vento frio! 

A temperatura actual é de 2,5ºC o céu esta limpinho e estrelado.


----------



## paricusa (20 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



João Dias disse:


> A que altitude estás?



200 metros, tirei uma foto ao tejadilho do meu carro... ta postada mais atras..
Espero quye venham mais aguaceiros!


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

23h50 e estão 7,0ºC. Penso que será a mínima do dia 20.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Apenas caem uns débeis aguaceiros de água liquida apesar de me parecer ver uns flocos à mistura.


----------



## jonaslor (21 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu na maioria limpo.
Sigo com 0ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura sobe e vou com 6,9ºc depois de já ter tido 4,8ºC as 19:22 dá para notar logo o ar frio em altura a ir embora tão depressa como chegou


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Sei que pela Falperra já neva! E no Sameiro, Bom Jesus ou na cidade de Braga, alguem sabe se neva?


----------



## criz0r (21 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui Céu Limpo , vento fraco a moderado de Norte e temperatura nos 6,7ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (21 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Até amanhã.
Ficam mais 3 registos do dia.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estremoz: 0,8 ºC e 1017 hPa neste momento; céu estrelado e grande geada já formada. Grande descida da temperatura relativamente à noite de ontem (7,7 ºC às 00h00 de ontem para 0,8 ºC às 00h00 de hoje). Deverá vir a ser a noite mais fria deste Inverno por aqui até agora  ...


*Curioso: ontem o IM tinha alerta amarelo por frio para o distrito de Évora; hoje, tendo a temperatura descido quase 10 ºC, já não existe alerta ...*


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Fotos muito boas de todos!

Até amanha!!
6,8ºC, 70%HR, 1016hpa, dew point 1,7ºC e vento de 13,4km/h NNW...rajada máxima desde as 0h 28,1km/h de N


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Finalmente desce pela primeira vez hoje (ou ontem lol) abaixo dos 7ºC. Neste momente 6,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Muito boas fotos pessoal, aquilo que por aqui se vai postando é altamente diabólico para os aquecedores


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

É ilusão ou está a entrar uma grande massa nebulosa pelo norte.


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> É ilusão ou está a entrar uma grande massa nebulosa pelo norte.



Por enquanto é nuvens altas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais uma vez boa noite. Era só para informar que a temperatura nao pára de subir e desta feita já vou com 7.0 graus. O céu neste momento está limpo e não me parece que chegue cá algo tão cedo. Apenas uma nota para a massa nebulosa que está a vir do norte cá para baixo. É possível que ainda dê qualquer coisa para muita gente, e quiçá para aqui também (no que a tempo instável diz respeito) até amanha!


----------



## Santiagus (21 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sei que pela Falperra já neva! E no Sameiro, Bom Jesus ou na cidade de Braga, alguem sabe se neva?



no bom jesus ja li por ai que esta a nevar. mas na cidade nada, ainda...por enquanto. agora estao 2ºC e chove.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Volta a nevar ligeiramente em Paços de Ferreira...
Temperatura actual = 1ºC


----------



## ogalo (21 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

aqui nao sai dos 4 ºC ,so chuva e mais chuva


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jaca disse:


> boas vizinho tou a ver que a diferença de temperatura
> 
> entre nos e pouca....boa noite



Mais um vizinho, esta zona está a ficar boa, o Acardoso tem o sensor protegido por radiation, poderá ser disso.
Por aqui tudo calmo, neste momento 3.2ºC.


----------



## The_simpson (21 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

sigo com 2,3ºC com bastante nevoeiro de momento!


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Então em que sítios caí ou caiu neve ou chuva/neve em Portugal, de cotas baixas?
Paços de Ferreira, Bom Jesus Braga, Distrito de Viseu, Perto de Coimbra e Santarém... E no Porto/Maia/Gaia/Valongo?

A cota deve andar então perto dos 300-400 metros. E pode ser que baixe ainda uns 100 metros....


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

6,7ºC, tempo calmo.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



irpsit disse:


> Então em que sítios caí ou caiu neve ou chuva/neve em Portugal, de cotas baixas?
> Paços de Ferreira, Bom Jesus Braga, Distrito de Viseu, Perto de Coimbra e Santarém... E no Porto/Maia/Gaia/Valongo?
> 
> A cota deve andar então perto dos 300-400 metros. E pode ser que baixe ainda uns 100 metros....



Acho que caiu sleet nalgumas zonas da Maia, Valongo e Gaia. No Porto não tenho conhecimento. Aqui no centro nem pensar, a temperatura esteve (e ainda está) demasiado alta. Mas caiu granizo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui nada de especial sigo com 2ºc


----------



## dgstorm (21 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

2.6ºC
nao chove, mas segundo as imagens de satelite nao deve faltar muito.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa noite 
por aqui 4º


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

realmente estao a entrar algumas nuvens..pode ser que haja por ai um ou outro aguaçeiro de neve..


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2009 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Volta a nevar ligeiramente em Paços de Ferreira...
> Temperatura actual = 1ºC




Mais outra queda de neve que não vi, fui à janela à bocado e já só vi chuva miudinha...ai, ai como eu sofro...
nas últimas 24 horas registei no meu pluviómetro arcaico cerca de 16,5 mm de chuva
P.S.: isto se as contas estão bem feitas...um funil de 15 cm de diámetro (7,5 cm de raio), com as seguintes contas: Area = pi X (7.5)2 
Boa noite a todos e bons fenómenos. Depois disto temos os pluviómetros a postos para receber os dons da chuva lá para 5ª feira


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Boa noite
> por aqui 4º



Não sabia que tinha aqui um quase vizinho(Alcanena-Torres Novas=+-14km)


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Skizzo disse:


> Acho que caiu sleet nalgumas zonas da Maia, Valongo e Gaia. No Porto não tenho conhecimento. Aqui no centro nem pensar, a temperatura esteve (e ainda está) demasiado alta. Mas caiu granizo



Mas ainda ninguém consegue confirmar isso?
Basta olhar e ver se caem flocos misturados com a neve.

A temperatura tem que estar a 3ºC ou menos. 
Visto que vivo agora na Áustria observo que muitas vezes chove a 3º ou 2ºC e pode chover bem sem qualquer neve. Mas se estiver frio em altura (ou houver vento de uma massa fria) pode cair imediatamente sleet passando a neve (e baixando logo a temperatura). Nessa ocasiões muito depende de se estar perto duma massa urbana. Se o vento empurrar o calor então pode começar a nevar. Com vento parado aqui só caí mix chuva/neve aos 0.5 ºC e transita para pura neve aos 0ºC. Nestas ocasiões, a cota de neve que acumula está muito perto e é apenas o efeito calor urbano que provoca isso.

Aí no Porto pelo que contam a cota deve andar aos 300 metros, mas inibida devido ao calor da cidade.
Observem e vejam se caem flocos misturados nos aguaceiros, mas não deve haver motivo para dúvidas, os flocos quando caem veem-se bem e pelo menos caem no casaco e derretem-se logo!

Para vir um nevão pro Porto é que já acho que é necessária a tal corrente de norte ou nordeste.... mas tenho esperanças


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Às 21h estavam 6,3 ºC aqui a norte do São João no Porto... esta noite só vi chuva, nem sequer granizo...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> Não sabia que tinha aqui um quase vizinho(Alcanena-Torres Novas=+-14km)






Boa noite
Mais um maluco por estas andanças ….
Que por vezes até devo aborrecer  quem 
Me acompanha em andar sempre a tagarelar o mesmo
Sobre o tempo . Em fim, mas  como a perfeição é uma utopia
Estou e sou aceitável …………
eheheheh
Muito prazer  e mande sempre
-jf-


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tenho aqui um pressentimento que podem haver surpresas esta noite.


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Pelas imagens de satélite parece haver uma grande mancha de aguaceiros a dirigir-se para a região do Porto e Minho litoral. Não sei se vai directamente para o interior ou simplesmente escapa-se para o mar, no sentido norte-sul. Mas parece que é de mais frio!
Também há outra pequena mancha perto da zona a norte de Coimbra.
Agora as tempestades que vem aí para quinta e sexta parecem BRUTAIS.


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2009 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há algumas manchas sobre a Galiza, mas devem ir para o interior...


----------



## karkov (21 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

povo do minho... novidades?


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



frederico disse:


> Há algumas manchas sobre a Galiza, mas devem ir para o interior...



Então boa sorte para que os vossos aguaceiros sejam de neve!
Com 1-3ºC aí pelos arredores do Porto creio ser muito possível!

Que inverno surreal...


----------



## The_simpson (21 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

tenho 2,5ºC...
ainda não chove


----------



## Turista (21 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Cheguei há pouco de uma viagem de Aveiro a Peniche, via A17 e A8 e apanhei umas belas saraivadas  em especial na zona de Leiria.

Ao chegar a Peniche dei uma volta a tentar aperceber-me do estado do mar, mas sendo noite pouco se vê. No Baleal, dá para perceber que o mar está mesmo agitado, a areia está coberta com lixo que o mar carrega nestas situações e na zona do Cabo Carvoeiro, a espuma das ondas atinge a estrada.

Amanhã tenho mesmo de tirar umas fotos.

Por aqui, 7,4ºC, 90% HR e 1021.4 hPa.


----------



## ogalo (21 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> povo do minho... novidades?



por aqui so chuva(agora parou )...4 ºC


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 01:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



irpsit disse:


> Então boa sorte para que os vossos aguaceiros sejam de neve!
> Com 1-3ºC aí pelos arredores do Porto creio ser muito possível!
> 
> Que inverno surreal...



Eu no dia 9 via cair sleet com uns "amenos" 5ºC, não durou muito mas caiu, por isso se descer bem esta noite é possivel, principalmente nas zonas mais frias como as Antas.

Para já sigo com 6,5ºC, e a tendência é para uma descida gradual.


----------



## JazCrazy (21 Jan 2009 às 01:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ola a Todos,

Finalmente cheguei a casa depois de mais um dia de trabalho. Sai do Porto pelas 11:30 com 4º Graus e cheguei a Famalicão cerca de meia hora depois com 3 a 4º. Quase gelei na Moto. Agora estão cerca de 5º e o ceu está limpo... snifff. 

Como prometido aqui ficam as fotos da saraivada de hoje no Porto/Gaia ao inicio da tarde.






















Fiquem bem...


----------



## jocarva (21 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,

Algo e passa!

Estão 2,5º e de repende ficou uma atmosfera muito carregada . Deixou de se ver as luzes públicas a cerca de 500m. Pode ser mais neve.

A ver...


----------



## dgstorm (21 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

2.6ºC
Nada de chuva


----------



## ogalo (21 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

bom pessoal vou para cama ....fiquem bem


----------



## karkov (21 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jocarva disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Algo e passa!
> 
> ...



quem me dera estar na minha casa de aldeia... S. Miguel do Monte powa!!!

lá deve estar do pior!!


----------



## jocarva (21 Jan 2009 às 01:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



karkov disse:


> quem me dera estar na minha casa de aldeia... S. Miguel do Monte powa!!!
> 
> lá deve estar do pior!!




...do melhor!


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jan 2009 às 01:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Daqui a pouco o céu deve nublar. Até amanhã


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

No dia 9 estava na Batalha e caía sim mistura de chuva e neve e na última meia-hora, entre as 3 e 4, caíu mesmo só neve molhada embora sem acumular.
Mas os termómetros pela cidade registavam 1ºC, e em minha casa (Maia) igualmente (com maxima 3ºC, igual à do IM). Esses 5ºC parecem altos.. se calhar é do sítio, apanha calor dalgum lado.

Agora através do IM vejo muitos locais com 2 a 3ºC, Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo, Coimbra...
Vá, lá vem a vossa neve....! Pessoal do Minho, Porto e interior!
Observem!



Skizzo disse:


> Eu no dia 9 via cair sleet com uns "amenos" 5ºC, não durou muito mas caiu, por isso se descer bem esta noite é possivel, principalmente nas zonas mais frias como as Antas.
> 
> Para já sigo com 6,5ºC, e a tendência é para uma descida gradual.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui marcavam 5ºC. Também achei alto, mas depois fui almoçar fora e no carro também marcava 5ºC por isso acho que é da zona


----------



## Gongas (21 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por Coimbra não se avisinha chuva e como tal neve. mas durante a noite kem sabe, mas com muito pouca probilidade. até manhana


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Resumo do dia na Falperra.

Nevou várias vezes durante o dia. Até as 4 da tarde, quando havia precipitação era um misto de grossos flocos e chuva. De manhã houve alguns bons nevões.

A partir das 4 da tarde, cada vez que houve precipitação era sob forma de neve.

Cerca das 9 da noite houve um grande nevão que acumulou bastante.

O frio aqui no Baixo Minho é intenso e a cota de Neve de hoje foi cerca de 400M tal como previsto. 

A situação aqui ao lado na Penha foi, segundo o que me disseram idêntica.

As cidades, lá no fundo dos vales nem cheiraram...

Aqui vai a foto da minha carossa!


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 02:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Despeço-me com 6,5ºC. Boa noite a todos


----------



## *Marta* (21 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E eu? Ainda posso esperar alguma coisa para esta noite??


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 02:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *2,6ºC*

Esta noite, senao precipitar ainda atinjo os 0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2009 às 07:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bons Dias!

Por cá, noite calma, com Vento a soprar Fraco, e sem Precipitação! No entanto, a Temperatura Mínima não desceu abaixo dos *5,3ºC*...

Neste momento tenho 6,1ºC
Humidade nos 93%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,2ºC/h

Até logo!


----------



## storm (21 Jan 2009 às 08:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, por aqui a noite foi calma, neste momento o sol espreita por entre as nuvens e cai um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## jonaslor (21 Jan 2009 às 08:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia pessoal.
Céu com algumas núvens.

A neve essa vai-se aguentando como mostram as imagens. É pena derreter quando de madrugada ou manhã comçar a chover.


----------



## Peixoto (21 Jan 2009 às 08:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia. 
Parece que me estou a viciar no Meteopt!!!
Hoje, saí de casa (em Viseu) às 7.30H e cheguei a Lamego já depois das 8.30H. Logo à saída de Viseu e junto a Castro Daire a neve era ainda muita. O Mezio estava um espectáculo!!!
Não convém esticar e cuidado com a travão...


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia

1,5ºC e céu nublado.

Por aqui a neve já é pouca, mas formou-se gelo e geada durante a noite.




Mínima de -0,6ºC.


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2009 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia.
Povo de Fafe, Braga e Guimarães, onde são as acumulações mais perto?
(Se ainda as há).
Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 09:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A manhã está a ser de céu muito nublado, mas agora sem chuva.
Estou já com *7,8 ºC* e a subir em flecha.


----------



## tclor (21 Jan 2009 às 09:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais algumas fotos da neve em Loriga tiradas às 9 horas. E mais um dia sem conseguir utilizar o carro...


----------



## Fernando (21 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia pessoal.
> Céu com algumas núvens.
> 
> A neve essa vai-se aguentando como mostram as imagens. É pena derreter quando de madrugada ou manhã comçar a chover.




É impressionante a beleza de Loriga. Eu desconhecia, mas graças a este fórum e à 'publicidade' que aqui têm feito têm-me aguçado o apetite para dar aí um saltinho qualquer dia...


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA 

Temp actual 8.1ºC / UTC 09:25
Temp ao sol: 8.9ºC / UTC 09:25
Pressão: 1020.7Hpa - UTC 09:25
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 12.3 km/h - UTC 09:25
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar Fresco
Direção do Vento: NW /  UTC 09:25
Ponto Condensação: 3.5ºC  / UTC 09:25
Temperatura do vento: 6.9ºC - UTC 09:25
Humidade Relativa: 72 % - UTC 09:25
Chuva Precipitação: 0.4mm - UTC 09:25
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo - UTC 09:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento nao chove o ceu esta nublado


----------



## rogers (21 Jan 2009 às 09:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Fernando disse:


> É impressionante a beleza de Loriga. Eu desconhecia, mas graças a este fórum e à 'publicidade' que aqui têm feito têm-me aguçado o apetite para dar aí um saltinho qualquer dia...



É verdade, podiamos fazer um encontro Meteopt em Loringa, um bom almoço um vinho! Era fixolas!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra fraco e estão 5.3ºC, de referir que houve geada.


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Mais algumas fotos da neve em Loriga tiradas às 9 horas. E mais um dia sem conseguir utilizar o carro...


Sem palavras. A Loriga é linda!


----------



## paricusa (21 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Bom dia.
> Povo de Fafe, Braga e Guimarães, onde são as acumulações mais perto?
> (Se ainda as há).
> Abraço



Bons dias,

"Perto" de Fafe talvez seja vila pouca , onde tem as eolicas, ai dece ser onde deve haver uma acumulaçao razoavel... vila pouca está a +-750mts e onde estam as eolicas +-850 a 900mts..


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Por Coimbra, o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos de chuva bem chuvinha... não foi desta!

Como já não acredito em mais nada de relevante nesta situação aqui fica o balanço em ritmo de _Samba_ (Um ritmo quente bem apropriado ao tempo que se faz sentir )

_O que é que o Bóris tem?
O que é que o Bóris tem?

Tem chuva, ah pois tem
Tem granizo, ah pois tem
Tem aqui e ali Graupel
Tem muita neve também
E agitação do mar também
E trovoada, ah pois tem
E fotos na TV também
E meteoPT, que bem!_

Resumindo e esquecendo toda a frustração local do evento, foi sem dúvida extraordinário!


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Mais algumas fotos da neve em Loriga tiradas às 9 horas. E mais um dia sem conseguir utilizar o carro...



Está um nevão espectacular 

Já passei por aí tantas vezes, mas nunca com neve infelizmente. Mesmo que tentasse, hoje também não conseguiria chegar aí  Restam-nos essas bonitas fotos.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2009 às 09:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> _O que é que o Bóris tem?
> O que é que o Bóris tem?
> 
> Tem chuva, ah pois tem
> ...



Brilhante!!! 

As fotos de Loriga fazem qualquer um sonhar. Na próxima visita à serra vai ser obrigatória uma paragem em Loriga. E obrigado aos membros pelas brilhantes fotos de Loriga.


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia. 

A noite foi bastante calma, caíram apenas dois ou três aguaceiros fracos.

De manha também caiu um aguaceiro fraco, por volta das sete e meia. 

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, sol a brilhar e vento fraco. Tempo frio.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, 

Ontem, como aqui já foi relatado, por volta das 22H nevou durante 10/15m com alguma intensidade no Bom Jesus.

Por agora no Bom Jesus algum nevoeiro...


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2009 às 10:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia
Neste momento chove miudinho, vento fraco.
*T.min 2.3ºC *


----------



## NorthWind (21 Jan 2009 às 10:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia a todos!



Agora no rescaldo do Bóris, como está a situação geral? Encontrei esta notícia

http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/e4f62f44635b9d93b71503.html


Já agora, alguém sabe onde se pode ver aquela imagem de satélite da Península Ibérica em tons de azul em que é possível ver as áreas com neve?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2009 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia! Por cá o céu amanheceu quase encoberto, com algum vento e chuveu durante a noite. Registei até ao momento 11 mm. O dia está mais quente e a minima foi de 16,5ºC, às 9h locais estavam 17ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom Dia!Por aqui ceu muito nublado por nuvens medias e ja choveu miudinho. A temperatura esta nos 5°C com bastante desconforto termico. Durante a noite acho que nao se passou nada de relevante, apenas uma grande geada.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

3,0ºC e começam a cair alguns flocos por aqui.

Tem estado a chuviscar, mas agora também apareceram uns flocos de neve.


----------



## ruiadam (21 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Aqui pela mais alta apenas neve a derreter, ontem à noite gelou tudo e hoje de manhã apesar do céu estar encoberto ainda não houve precipitação.
A temperatura vai subindo mas ainda se mantém perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

agora vem o calor e a chuva que vão dar cabo de toda a neve
o ar quente começará a entrar em breve
quanto á chuva vento e mar alteroso promete


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas Tardes!

Manhã de Céu Muito Nublado por Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus, e Aguaceiros Fracos, tendo registado *1,1mm* de Precipitação!!

Neste momento sigo com *10,7ºC*
Humidade nos 66%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,1ºC/h


----------



## seqmad (21 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas,

Só para referir que hoje de manhã ao sair de casa fui surpreendido com um pequeno e breve aguaceiro com 3,5º, mas só pingos de chuva. A curiosidade para mim foi ter chovido com uma temperatura mais baixa do que naquela noite da desilusão de há uma semana atrás em que foi subindo e só começou a chover com 4,4º...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco de...vários quadrantes - pois, variável!
Tenho 7,5ºC, ou seja a temperatura sobe a olhos visto. Pelas 9.30h tinha muito muito gelo no relvado e agora quase a zero.
Pelo que me disse a minha mulher quando saiu de casa o telhado estava todo branco - eu nem reparei - e pelo que me parece deve ter nevado alguma coisqa de noite senão não tinha nada; ontem apesar de ter caído alguma coisa misturada com neve os telhados não tinham ficado assim.
A mínima oscilou entre -0,5ºC e 0,0ºC. Fresquinho mas ainda assim não permitiu o grande nevão que esperava...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardeshoje por aqui acordamos com céu limpo mas uma geada e gelo bem composta temperatura minima 0.8ºc.

Durante a manhã as nuvens têm vindo a ganhar terreno estando neste momento totalmente coberto por nuvens médias e vento fraco de W/SW.

Dados actuais 7.8ºc pressão 1021.9hpa e 72/hr.

Hoje as serras que moram aqui em volta da cidade desde a serra da gardunha correndo as serras todas a SW da cidade são muitos KM tudo branco a partir dos 600m.


----------



## Bgc (21 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aguaceiro de neve por volta das 11h30m.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 13:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Tive uma mínima de 5,4ºC, a máxima para já é de 12,3ºC. Agora a temperatura é de 11,1ºC. O tempo está muito nublado


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

em Vinhais nevava moderadamente às 10 de manhã.
No regresso a Bragança praticamente nevou todo o trajecto, mas sem acumulação.


----------



## amarusp (21 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

3,6 ºC temperatura


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> em Vinhais nevava moderadamente às 10 de manhã.
> No regresso a Bragança praticamente nevou todo o trajecto, mas sem acumulação.



Que Inverno este E para Domingo e Segunda tudo aponta para novo episódio de neve nessa zona


Por Braga seguimos com algum chuvisco fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

O Céu está Encoberto e tenho 11,0ºC de Temperatura, sendo a Máxima até agora de *11,8ºC*!

Humidadde nos 62%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento nos 15,5 km/h NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,6ºC/h


----------



## Sirilo (21 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> 3,6 ºC temperatura



Já sei que por aí, Loriga, nevou em grande!!!
Estou desejosa de ver fotos!!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui continua o tempo humido, algum vento


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui a mínima apenas desceu até aos 4,9ºC...

A manha foi de muito sol e céu quase limpo, agora o céu está muito nublado, a temperatura é de 12,3ºC e o vento fraco...


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Céu muito nublado neste momento. Vento fraco a moderado. 

Temperatura a subir bem.  Estimo que estejam à volta de 15 graus.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui o dia segue com muitas nuvens, mas sem chuva.
O vento está fraco a moderado de ONO e a temperatura nos 12,6ºC.

A mínima de hoje foi 4,6ºC.
A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h foi de apenas 0,2mm.


----------



## pedrorod (21 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Bom dia.
> Povo de Fafe, Braga e Guimarães, onde são as acumulações mais perto?
> (Se ainda as há).
> Abraço



Por aqui é em S.Miguel do Monte e Luilhas (Alto de Morgair) se é que conheces


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança sigo com 3.6ºC céu muito nublado


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

por aqui ceu muito nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui se continua com céu muito nublado e vento já moderado de W/NW.

Dados actuais 8.4ºc e 73%hr.

Até logo


----------



## tclor (21 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Sirilo disse:


> Já sei que por aí, Loriga, nevou em grande!!!
> Estou desejosa de ver fotos!!!!



Vai, por exemplo, às pág. 70, 81 e 129 deste tópico.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A minima desta noite foi de *1,6ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,5ºC*


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

3,4ºC e céu nublado. De vez em quando chuvisca um pouco.


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



pedrorod disse:


> Por aqui é em S.Miguel do Monte e Luilhas (Alto de Morgair) se é que conheces



Obrigado. Sim conheço, já fui para lá perto ver o rali.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E a frente aproxima-se a grande velocidade e pujança  mais 5/6 horas e toca no Minho.


----------



## ruiadam (21 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Temperatura: 1,6ºC e a subir...
Humidade Relativa: 98%
Vento: 30 km/h

Céu muito nublado (escuro mesmo) mas sem precipitação para já.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A temperatura ja anda em queda, com a aproximação da frente
Depois, _caput_ dispara

Temp actual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Nesta madrugada que vem já vamos ter uma boa rega. 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas tardes..por aqui Céu muito Nublado e vento moderado de Oeste. Temperatura nos 13,1ºC.


----------



## Peixoto (21 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Castro Daire a neve continua "firme e hirta"...







De resto, continua a haver neve no caminho para Viseu, junto à saída Norte...

PS - As fotos do nosso amigo de Loriga estão um espectáculo


----------



## rufer (21 Jan 2009 às 15:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas.
Por aqui 15º com algumas, poucas nuvens, mas com estas a aproximarem-se e com alguma escuridão.


----------



## Sirilo (21 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Para terminar...



Adorei as fotos!!!!!
Lindo! Lindo!!!!


----------



## iceworld (21 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Vamos com 12º de temperatura e começa .

Essa foto do Amarusp esta 5*


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boa tarde!
Então lá vamos ter o Boris, parte II...
Por aqui, o dia amanheceu frio, a caminho de Lisboa, cheguei a apanhar um aguaceiro fraco com 5ºC, pelas 6h30...
De resto, a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar, estando já nos valores normais para esta zona:
Sigo com 13.4ºC, 1023hpa, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Esqueci-me de referir que a mínima esta noite foi de 6.6ºC, e deve ter sido obtida bem perto da meia noite...


----------



## Gongas (21 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

vem aia  frente e com ela muita chuvinha...vai derreter a neve toda, apenas na zona da torre se deve aguentar. mas para sábado já irá nevar de novo acima dos 1000m( previsao IM).


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Há 5 minutos atras caiu um aguaceiro que nem deu para chegar a  acumular no pulviometro

Temp; *9,7ºC*


----------



## granizus (21 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

Amigos "Foruinstas"

Obrigado pela alegria de ter alguém para partilhar estas pequenas alegrias de ver a temperatura baixar um pouco, tentar apanhar um trovão, ver um granizo ou prescutar a chuva para ver um floco perdido 

Que bom que é ter alguém que reconheça esta excitação de ver os desenvolvimentos destas frentes (que raio de bicho morde aquela gente que se queixa sempre do frio , da chuva e da neve?)

Este fds vou para as Penhas da Saúde e claro, vou aproveitar para dar um saltinho a Loriga, acompanhado de 2 crianças (de 5 e 8 anos) que já sabem bem o que é o METEOPT.

A ver se consigo umas fotos engraçadas.

Abraço a todos e um especial para o amigo de Loriga e para o Snifa que tão boas fotos partilharam.


----------



## squidward (21 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

durante o dia de hoje, nada de especial apenas aguaceiros fracos, sendo que alguns de manhã ocorreram com *4ºC* por pouco não ocorreu Sleet.
Saldo muito positivo do nosso amigo Bóris.


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2009 às 17:09)

Bóris finito. O seguimento da situação dos próximos dias passa a ser feita num novo tópico dedicado:

 Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro 

A partir de agora usem este tópico para balanço final  ou outras coisas que acharem adequadas.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Até amanhã.
> Ficam mais 3 registos do dia.



Essa aldeia é muito bonita!! 
Obrigado pelas fotos!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Aristocrata disse:


> Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco de...vários quadrantes - pois, variável!
> Tenho 7,5ºC, ou seja a temperatura sobe a olhos visto. Pelas 9.30h tinha muito muito gelo no relvado e agora quase a zero.
> Pelo que me disse a minha mulher quando saiu de casa o telhado estava todo branco - eu nem reparei - e pelo que me parece deve ter nevado alguma coisqa de noite senão não tinha nada; ontem apesar de ter caído alguma coisa misturada com neve os telhados não tinham ficado assim.
> A mínima oscilou entre -0,5ºC e 0,0ºC. Fresquinho mas ainda assim não permitiu o grande nevão que esperava...



Confirmo!! Ontem, entretanto fiquei sem net à noite... lol...
Confirmo que poderá ter nevado em Paços de Ferreira durante a noite. O telhado e alguns cantos do jardim tinham neve acumulada...
Quando me fui deitar às 1h da manhã, a temperatura era de 0,5ºC e caíam uns flocos.
Como estou a 350m, é natural que haja alguma discrepância a nível de flocos entre a tua zona e a minha. 
Mas, o momento alto do Boris foi mesmo ontem pelas 22h30 quando começou mesmo a cair neve com intensidade durante 20 minutos, sem acumular nada na altura, mas valeu... porque via-se perfeitamente a neve à noite, o que também dá um encanto especial...   Mas, claro, nada comparado com os dias fantásticos de 9-11 de Janeiro/2008!!! 
(claro que durante a noite também nevou, e se calhar até mais, mas como estava a dormir... não considero o momento alto! lol)
Hoje, continua um briol... ... ... mais frio que ontem, eu acho!! T = 5ºC


----------



## jonaslor (21 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Essa aldeia é muito bonita!!
> Obrigado pelas fotos!!



Só apenas uma pequena correcção... Não é aldeia, mas sim vila


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Um pequeno video da queda de neve entre as 9 e as 10 da manhã:


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Um pequeno video da queda de neve entre as 9 e as 10 da manhã:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9TmBGHAt_4



ontem ou hoje??
impressionante!! bonito!! Bom registo!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> ontem ou hoje??
> impressionante!! bonito!! Bom registo!



Dia 20, terça-feira !!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Boas,

O nosso amigo "Bóris" despediu-se em grande dos Bracarenses:

A neve começou a cair na serra da Falperra no dia 20/01 pelas 21H (UTC)

Link: 

Cmps


----------



## VerticalHorizon (24 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O nosso amigo "Bóris" despediu-se em grande dos Bracarenses:
> 
> ...



Muito fixe!!!  
Quantos metros de altitude tem a Serra da Falperra?
Aqui por Paços de Ferreira, também foi no fim do Boris que tivemos um ar de graça da neve... Também começou a nevar pouco depois das 21h... e nevou pela noite dentro, por períodos... com acumulação nos telhados na manhã do dia 21.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Bom, aqui não tive neve, mas ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros. Aqui fica o video de um deles, que caiu no dia 20:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Muito fixe!!!
> Quantos metros de altitude tem a Serra da Falperra?
> Aqui por Paços de Ferreira, também foi no fim do Boris que tivemos um ar de graça da neve... Também começou a nevar pouco depois das 21h... e nevou pela noite dentro, por períodos... com acumulação nos telhados na manhã do dia 21.




Boa noite VerticalHorizon,

O Pico da Serra da Falperra deve rondar os 557m. (Mas foi filmado em cota mais baixa: Aprox: 420m) 

Cmps


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 03:16)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O nosso amigo "Bóris" despediu-se em grande dos Bracarenses:
> 
> A neve começou a cair na serra da Falperra no dia 20/01 pelas 21H (UTC)



Neste caso, depsediu-se dos Bracarenses e dos Vimaranenses pois a Falperra pertence e divide os concelhos... Lol.. 

Só para ninguém ficar zangado com a falta de rigor territorial...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (25 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

GabKoost disse:


> Neste caso, depsediu-se dos Bracarenses e dos Vimaranenses pois a Falperra pertence e divide os concelhos... Lol..
> 
> Só para ninguém ficar zangado com a falta de rigor territorial...



LOL...
pode ser que hoje volte a deixar contente os bracarenses e os vimaranenses!  
o ponto mais alto do concelho de Paços de Ferreira também ronda essa altitude (citania de Sanfins - 587metros).


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> (citania de Sanfins - 587metros).



Grande sítio arqueológico!

Vivam os Castrejos!

Eu aqui da minha janela vejo a citânia de Briteiros, o Castro de Sabroso, o Sameiro (onde havia um castro que destruíram para fazer a igreja) e a Penha.

Sítios desde já misteriosos nos cumes dos montes que ganham especial encanto quando ficam com neve!

Tenho a sensação que este ano ainda vamos ter mais disso..


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

compilacao de fotos:


----------



## VerticalHorizon (26 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

jonaslor disse:


> compilacao de fotos:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-HjsTpYxEM



Lindo!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (26 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

GabKoost disse:


> Grande sítio arqueológico!
> 
> Vivam os Castrejos!
> 
> ...



Uou! então, vives num local privilegiado!! 
Vivam os Castrejos!!


----------

